# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Vorklinik / Physikum (1.-4. Sem.) >  Vorklinik Lust- statt Frust

## leofgyth77

So, meine Lieben.
wir haben ja unseren netten vorklinik-frust thread. aber wir haben ja auch durchaus ganz unfrustige nachrichten, also dachte ich mir, dass ich mal den versuch eines neuen threads starte (:

wars ein super uni-tag, ist ne prfung gut gelaufen, war das praktikum toll, egal was, postet es!
viel spa (:

----------


## DeSeal

Coole Idee!

Als frischer Erstie ist bei mir natrlich noch kein Frust aufgekommen! Ich hatte bisher ne lssige Woche, war jedes Mal um sptestens 13 Uhr zuhause!
Morgen gehts wieder ins geliebte Vaterland zu meiner Sen, mit der ich ein schnes verlngertes Wochenende verbringe und mich auf meine erste Klausur am Montag vorbereite! 
Find mein Studentenleben nach 5 Jahren arbeiten echt genial, der Frust kommt schon noch frh genug  :hmmm...: 

Allen eine super Woche  ::-dance: 

DeSeal

----------


## perro

noch 7 wochen sezierkurs mit jeder menge partys und bier zwischendurch! yeeeeeeeeah  ::-oopss:  auerdem fngt in 2-3 wochen die snowboardsession an  ::-dance: 

frust? nur an den accessmenttagen ;)

----------


## Cuba_libre

Zum Thread: I like!!

Toll war heute (obwohl ich das Wahlfach ja doof finde), dass wir heute nen Advanced Life Support simuliert haben (bzw. sogar Zeit dazu hatte zwei verschiedene Situationen zu simulieren). Hat sogar Spa gemacht. Zu dritt an ner Puppe rumgefummelt... Defi, Intubation... sehr cool. Wenigstens das Praktische am Wahlfach war sehenswert.
Naja morgen dann Klausur und dann hat sich das Wahlfach auch erledigt.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## pottmed

Prppen ist cool  :Grinnnss!: 

Ahja, und den BFE-Schein anerkannt zu bekommen auch.

----------


## loorenz

gestern eine mords chemie klausur geschrieben, schwimme noch immer auf einer welle der euphorie

----------


## Zanza

Cool war heute, als uns unser Prpassi gesagt hat, dass er sicher ist, das wir die Prfung alle mit Bravour bestehen, weil wir soo viel schon wissen (auch wenns mehr sicheres Auftreten bei vlliger Ahnungslosigkeit ist...). War schn  :Grinnnss!: 

Nicht so schn --> siehe Frust-Thread  :hmmm...: 

(Jetzt wirds aber kompliziert, jetzt muss man immer in zwei Threads lesen  :Grinnnss!:  )

----------


## perro

heut war ein mega prptag! hab ein teil mandibula und das os zygomaticus weggesgt und dann die regio infratemporalis prpariert ^^ und als einziger tisch in meiner gruppe ist bei mir beim sgen kein n. massentericus verschwunden  :Smilie:  meeeeeeega :Top:

----------


## leofgyth77

in neuroana beim mikroskopieren alles erkannt, und vor allem alte prparate, die uns ja sofort bekannt sein sollten, auch erkannt. das war ja mal schn ((:

----------


## Katjaaa

hmm, und ich bin gestern beim bcherbasar ne menge bcher an die erstis losgeworden..hach.. war das ein tolles gefhl, physikbcher und co wegzugeben ;)

----------


## DeSeal

> auerdem fngt in 2-3 wochen die snowboardsession an


absolut dafr!!! Ich hab mir extra eins zugelegt, als du Zusage kam, und bin fest gewillt, nach 15 Jahren Skifahren jetzt boarden zu lernen!!!  :Top: 

Kommste zur UKM Party am Montag? ^^

----------


## Humane

-> Montag geht das Semester wieder los. Uni-Luft schnuppern, nach drei Monaten Abstinenz auch mal wieder ganz schn ...

----------


## pottmed

> -> Montag geht das Semester wieder los. Uni-Luft schnuppern, nach drei Monaten Abstinenz auch mal wieder ganz schn ...


Die Frage ist eher wie lange Du es schn finden wirst  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

Dank lieber Kommilitonen hatte ich heut den ein oder anderen chemischen Aha-Effekt  ::-stud: 

@ Pottmed: Wer ist denn dein Tisch-Prof in Ana?

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Oh ja, prppen.  :Love: 
Bin bei Frau K.
Und ich habe Wochenende!!!
Auerdem hat uns unser guter Physikprof. eine Lebensweisheit mitgeteilt: Es ist immer gut, wenn man ein langes Teil hat.  :peng:

----------


## Haloperidol84

> Oh ja, prppen. 
> Bin bei Frau K.
> Und ich habe Wochenende!!!
> Auerdem hat uns unser guter Physikprof. eine Lebensweisheit mitgeteilt: Es ist immer gut, wenn man ein langes Teil hat.


Frau K. = Veterinrmedizinerin?
Und falls ja , bis du Mo/Mi oder Di/Do dran?  :Smilie:

----------


## Cuba_libre

So, Wahlfachklausur ist rum. Legendr: 30 Fragen in 10 Minuten und dabei inbegriffen: Ausfllen der Formalien. Ergebnis steht noch aus, aber da mach ich mir keine Sorgen.  :Top: 
Und jetzt: Wochenendeeeeeeee... chillaxing bis der Arzt kommt. [Oder am Montag Modul 5 (= Verdauung/Med. Psychologie) beginnt].

----------


## Zanza

@ Cuba: Was war denn dein Wahlfach? Glckwunsch zur gut gelaufenen Klausur!  :Smilie:

----------


## Jemine

Haha, chillaxng, das ist ja groartig  :Grinnnss!: 
Wir hatten gestern Psychologie-Seminar und haben erstmal ein wenig gemeinsam meditiert *gg* War tatschlich entspannend, obwohl ich es etwas blde fand, das mit meiner Seminargruppe gemeinsam zu versuchen. Naja, war ein Seminar, in dem man frs Einschlafen nicht bestraft wird  :Grinnnss!: 
Wooooochenende!!!

Ja, Frau K = Vet.med. Die ist nett, hatte ein super Bauchsitustestat bei ihr. Die andere Vet.med ist auch klasse. Komisch, dass die Vet.medis irgendwie angenehmere Testate machen...

----------


## Cuba_libre

Medical Skills. Beinhaltet: Notfallmedizin (inklusive Erste Hilfe), Befunderhebung, Medical English, Medizinische Informatik.
Die Klausur war allerdings fr alle Studenten gleich, egal welches Wahlfach sie genommen haben. Die Vorlesungen waren dabei klausurrelevant (bestehend aus je einer Vorlesung: Medical Physics, Gesundheitskonomie, Notfallmedizin, Klinische Forschung, Wissenschaftstheorie, Gesundheitswesen)
Im brigen: volle Punktzahl. Vorlufige Ergebnisse sind gerade online gestellt worden.  :Grinnnss!: 
Jetzt gilt es den guten Anfang in den weiten Verlauf des Semesters einzubauen... *seuftz*
Allerdings ist es ja eher so, dass die Klausur ein Leichtes gegenber dem war, was jetzt folgen wird ...

----------


## leofgyth77

saucool, cuba! gratuliere!

hm, meine klausur gehrt in beide threads..ist anstndig gelaufen, aber ich bin total sauer auf mich selbst, weil ich so doofe leichtsinnsfehler gemacht hab. najaaaa (:
ich wnsche euch ein schnes we!

----------


## Jemine

Ich bin  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  dass der Fred gepinnt wird!

----------


## Hamburgermdchen

bin zwar ein kleiner pipiersti aber der thread ist toll!
man kann ja auch mal lusten statt frusten xD

hab zwar erst eine "richtige" woche hinter mir aber bis jetzt steh ich drauf!  ::-dance: 
absolute favoriten sind ana und termi (das aber auch nur, weil der freakprof einfach heftig interessant ist!)

wehe jetzt kommt was wie beispielsweise "der stress kommt schon"  ::-oopss:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Joa, ich find es gibt auch schne Sachen in der Vorklinik, z.B.: zu Hause rumhartzen, dem Alkoholismus frnen, Feiern, Leute kennenlernen, ...
Aber es gibt eben auch unschnes, z.B. Uni.

----------


## Jemine

*sichdenMundzuhlt*  :hmmm...:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Oh Jemine, du beruhigst mich. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, haben unsere Gruppen das erste Testat bei dem, der fr die SG verantwortlich ist, also Frau K.
Haloperidol, ich bin Montag/Mittwoch dran. SG5. Schnes Wochenende euch allen! Habe eben nochmal Muskeln wiederholt. Prof L. hat das so schn erklrt mit Nudeln (Primrbndel) in Packungen (Sekundrbndel) auf Paletten (Tertirbndel) und werde jetzt einen schnen Film schauen!  :Top:

----------


## altalena

Also, ich will jetzt auch mal was positives loswerden.....

Ich bin ja nun gezwungen, ein Freisemester einzulegen, d.h. ich bewege mich dieses Semester (wenn ich Glck habe) genau fnf mal in die Uni und dann noch im Mrz zum Physikum.
Und aus diesem Grund, habe ich richtig viel Zeit zum Lernen.... ach wie toll ist das denn  :Grinnnss!: 

Nee, aber mal im Ernst: Whrend so eines laufenden Semesters habe ich mich immer beklagt, dass einem die Zeit vorne und hinten nicht reicht, um Themen ordentlich zu bearbeiten und zu verstehen, obwohl man sie vielleicht interessant fand. Sondern man war immer mehr oder weniger gestresst, hatte die nchste anstehende Prfung im Hinterkopf und es war immer nur ein Reinprgeln der ntigen Fakten und ein Hoffen, dass es ausgereicht hat, um die Klausur zu bestehen.... (ja, ich wei, das geht nicht jedem so, aber ich bin nicht so 'n Brain und brauch fr gewisse Dinge etwas lnger....  :Grinnnss!:  )
Und deshalb bin ich im Moment zufrieden, so wie es luft: Ich habe super viel Zeit, lerne trotzdem jeden Tag ein paar Stunden und bisher ist es auch wirklich noch interessant und den ein oder anderen "Aha-Effekt" hatte ich auch schon, von daher kann ich nur hoffen, dass das so bleibt  :Top:

----------


## Rhiannon

Erste Kompetenzfeld-Klausur des Semesters hinter mir und es war schn leicht.

Auerdem: Formalin scheint auf Dauer irgendwie high zu machen. Zumindest war heute gute Stimmung beim Prppen  :Top:

----------


## perro

> Kommste zur UKM Party am Montag? ^^



na leider nicht....muss frn seku lernen  :peng:

----------


## Haloperidol84

> Haloperidol, ich bin Montag/Mittwoch dran. SG5.


Hmm , dann sehen wir uns wohl des fteren , auch wenn ich jetzt nicht wei wer du bist  :hmmm...:

----------


## pottmed

> Dank lieber Kommilitonen hatte ich heut den ein oder anderen chemischen Aha-Effekt 
> 
> @ Pottmed: Wer ist denn dein Tisch-Prof in Ana?


Hr. P., seines Zeichens Biologe

----------


## Chrissy_89

> Hr. P., seines Zeichens Biologe


Hr.P ist toll  :Smilie:

----------


## pottmed

Finde ich bisher auch  :Grinnnss!:  

Stimmt es denn, dass man das 1. Testat bei seinem Tischdozenten hat ?

----------


## Haloperidol84

> Stimmt es denn, dass man das 1. Testat bei seinem Tischdozenten hat ?


Also vor zwei Jahren war das so...

----------


## Chrissy_89

> Finde ich bisher auch  
> 
> Stimmt es denn, dass man das 1. Testat bei seinem Tischdozenten hat ?


Bei Herrn P. lernt man auch viel, wrend der Seminare  :Smilie: 

also bei uns war das nicht so, hab aber auch gehrt, dass es dieses Jahr wieder so sein soll.

----------


## Jemine

Bei uns wars NICHT so  :Nixweiss: 
Herr P... *grbel* P + das Gegenteil von West? Komm grad nicht drauf  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Chrissy_89

> Bei uns wars NICHT so 
> Herr P... *grbel* P + das Gegenteil von West? Komm grad nicht drauf


genau  :Smilie:

----------


## Jemine

Ah ok. Mit ihm hatte ich nie das Vergngen...

----------


## studi2010

bin zwar auch ein kleiner unwissender ersti, aber hab heute mein erstes erfolgsgefhl nachdem ich vor ner woche in smtlichen knochenbezeichnungen und allem nur ein riesiges durcheinander sah und mir total bld vorkam kommt jetzt endlich der sinn und die systematik hinter den bezeichnungen voll durch und das lernen ist viel einfacher;)und gelenke macht sogar spa:P
aber eine kurze frage wo ich grad schonmal hier bin? wann spricht man das lateinische ae wie  aus und wann wie ae?z.b bei os coxae oder spina scapulae? und zu welchen begriffen sagt man der und zu welchen das? das os ilium oder der os ilium?

danke danke vom einem franzsisch in der schule gehabt haber;)

----------


## ohusa

Ich sage zu ae=, so wie ich es in der Schule in Latein gelernt hab und alle anderen sagen das hier eigentlich auch. Und was fr ein Geschlecht ein Begriff hat kann man meist an der Endung erkennen. Os ili*um* ist Neutrum, also das. Spin*a* iliac*a* ist Femininum, also die und Arc*us* aortic*us* ist Maskulinum, also der. Manche Wrte entstammen aber einer anderen Deklination und haben somit andere Endungen - das kriegt man aber mit der Zeit mit, auch wenn man kein latein in der Schule hatte. 
Eine Gemeinheit ist, dass die Mehrzahl von *-um* *-a* ist. Das sollte man dann mglichst nicht mit Femininum verwechseln, aber am Anfang sind die Profs da auch noch einsichtig, wenn man das mal falsch sagt.

----------


## studi2010

vielen dank :Smilie:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Vokabeln der a- und o- Deklination komplett gelernt. Warum eigentlich, Klausur ist noch ewig hin... Prpkurs fr morgen vorbereitet, und jetzt kommen die unliebsamen Physikaufgaben. Ich hab zwar erst Donnerstag Seminar, aber jetzt ist gerade mein Freund hier, der wird jetzt zum Helfen gentigt. Dann schaue ich mir noch ein bisschen Muskeln an und ab dem Mittagessen ist Sonntag angesagt!  :Love: 
Schn rausgehen und das tolle Wetter genieen!

----------


## Humane

Liebe diesen Thread.
Heute Anatomie-Eingangklausur geschrieben (ja auch die Gttinger Medizin-Studenten lassen sich jetzt mal wieder dazu herab zu studieren). Lief bestens. Gespannt auf ein spannendes Semester.

----------


## Inelein

Termi bestanden und heute ausnahmsweise mal nichts mehr zu tun - ich liebe dieses Studium  :Love:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Glckwunsch, Inelein und Humane. Ich hatte im Physiktutorium die Aufgaben richtig. Fragt sich nur, wie ich das gemacht habe. Eigentlich sollte ich noch ein Stndchen Anatomie lernen..., aber das verschiebe ich auf spter *g*

----------


## leofgyth77

glckwunsch!

so, morgen wird ein toller tag. hab nur bis um 10 uni.
und dann hab ich ganz spontan beschlossen, dass am freitag fr mich die uni auch um 10 aus ist (htte nur noch um 2 oder so einfhrung ins praktikum) und dann fahr ich heim (((:

----------


## perro

morgen frei, nchste woche montag und dienstag frei.....danke sterreich  :Big Grin:  ich liebe eure feiertage  ::-dance:

----------


## leofgyth77

yaaaaay...grad das gelernte wiederholt und ich konnte (fast) noch alles. sehr schn ((:
und heute hab ich auch kein psych-soz, sondern bin in der phoniatrie..das drfte zumindest interessanter als das normale seminar werden (:
und jetz geh ich staubsaugen.
schnen tag euch allen!

----------


## Inelein

Physikpraktikum war heute nice und kurz, die Assis waren sehr sozial und haben mit uns sogar die Auswertung komplett durchgesprochen. D.h. damit bin ich komplett fertig. Und in der gesparten Zeit noch etwas Biomathe und Chemie gelernt. Wirklich ein netter Unitag :Smilie:

----------


## Thunderstorm

2 Grnde sich zu freuen:
1. Habe heute mein erstes Gesprch mit meinem Doktorvater gehabt: die Wunsch-Doktorarbeit klappt und es kann losgehen  ::-winky: 
2. Gestern Zulassungsantrag frs Physikum abgegeben - jetzt gibt es kein zurck mehr... Chemie ist komme...  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Zanza

@ Thunderstorm: Cool, Glckwunsch! Was ist denn deine Wunschdoktorarbeit?

----------


## Thunderstorm

Kardiozirkulatorische Belastungen (bzw. Belastungsgrenzen) bei Stress im Rettungsdienst

----------


## Cuba_libre

Wunderbar, Biochemie-Praktikum: Check... jetzt nur noch die Auswertung. Dieses Mal war meine Dreiergruppe auch so intelligent und wir haben uns das DC-Foto auf nen Stick ziehen lassen - sonst muss man immer wochenlang drauf warten. Damit kann ichs jetzt am WE weitestgehend fertig machen.  :bhh:

----------


## Humane

> Kardiozirkulatorische Belastungen (bzw. Belastungsgrenzen) bei Stress im Rettungsdienst


Danke fr den Tipp. Nein, Spa  :bhh:

----------


## Bjarne

irgend eine RD bezogene doktorarbeit wre schon traum... ich trum ja auch immer noch von einer doktorarbeit die traumamanagement systeme wie ITLS oder PHTLS medizinisch unter die lupe nimmt... aber ich glaube sowas gibts nicht  :Frown: 
ich freu mich immer noch ber einen der, praktischste nebenjobs den man haben kann :P
lg

----------


## Inelein

So, lernen fr die Physikklausur bermorgen war recht erfolgreich, Altklausuren ohne Mhe bestanden, wenn man von dummen Vorzeichenfehlern etc. absieht sogar recht gut. Hoffentlich klappt das dann auch, wenns drauf ankommt :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> So, lernen fr die Physikklausur bermorgen war recht erfolgreich, Altklausuren ohne Mhe bestanden, wenn man von dummen Vorzeichenfehlern etc. absieht sogar recht gut. Hoffentlich klappt das dann auch, wenns drauf ankommt


Sehr gut! Ich wnsch dir viel Glck  :Grinnnss!: 


Edit: Biochemie-Protokoll: bis auf das mit der DC-Platte: check.
Bld wenn die, die den Stick hat, ihn in MA liegen lsst und am WE heimfhrt. Naja der Rest ist fertig. So schnell hab ich noch nie ein Protokoll bearbeitet  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## verd

@Inelein

Ihr schreibt nach nichtmal nem Monat Uni schon eine Physikklausur?

Das alles hier kommt mir irgendwie krass vor, wenn man mal liest, was die Ersties hier schon alles lernen/gemacht haben.
Mein "Lernen" beschrnkte sich bis jetzt auf das Wiederholen des Stoffes der Vorlesungen Physik und Chemie und ein Bisschen Schmkern im Prometheus...

----------


## Cuba_libre

:Grinnnss!:  In Mannheim schreibt man in den ersten vier Wochen (sogenannte Vorbereitungswochen) vier Klausuren -> Termi, Biomathe, Physik und Chemie.

----------


## konstantin

verd: DAS ist mir sympathisch! Ich habe zwar heute auch schon wieder zwei Stunden gelernt und muss gleich nochmal ran, aber dabei geht es um Vorbereitungen fuer's Anatomieseminar (Vortrag) oder ums Chemietestat (welches noch ziemlich simpel ist...).

Aber so sind die da wohl in Heidelberg/Mannheim, meine Schwester studiert dort Germanistik und hat fuer's Staatsexamen dort eine Buecherliste von 250 Buechern - im Vergleich: Hier in Rostock sind das so um die 30.  ::-oopss:

----------


## verd

Krass.
Wir schreiben dieses Jahr nur Termi und Anorganik (wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe).
Was mich in Freiburg strt sind bis jetzt diese ungenauen Vorgaben in Anatomie. Anscheinend gibt's im 3. Semester eine Klausur, aber wie man sich auf die nun schon vorzubereiten hat wei niemand so recht. oO

Ach, und um beim Topic zu bleiben: ist eigtl. ganz entspannt bis jetzt. Bis auf diese Unwissenheit zumindest. ^^

----------


## Inelein

Man muss aber fairerweise sagen, dass mMn, gerade was Physik angeht, das Niveau doch nicht so megaschwer ist. Nur noch eine Woche Blockpraktikum Chemie und dann sind die Vorbereitungswochen geschafft, yippieh! :Grinnnss!: 

@Cuba: Wann kommst du denn morgen frh nach MA rein? Knntest du mir eventl. nen logarithmusfhigen Taschenrechner leihen? Hab gerade nach 1 Stunde Keller etc. durchsuchen festgestellt, dass ich meinen alten schlicht und einfach nicht mehr finde, und jetzt hab ich nur nen normalen... und da berall wo ich heute und morgen noch hinkomm Feiertag ist, kann ich auch nicht einfach noch schnell einen kaufen, weil die Klausur um 9Uhr anfngt... :Oh nee...:

----------


## Rabbit80

Termi - Klausur bestanden  ::-dance: 

ein Schein weniger *lol*.....


Jetzt noch Becken, ein wenig Histo und Chemie reinziehen dann kann die Woche wieder starten  :Grinnnss!: 

Schon mal nen schnen Wochenstart  :Grinnnss!: 

Cheers
Rabbit

----------


## leofgyth77

hey rabbit,
sag mal, wer macht jetz eigentlich die ana vl im ersten semester? prof. eichh. machts ja nimmer, hab ich mitbekommen.
wie luft das mit histo und so? voll komisch, alles umgeschmissen (:

----------


## Rabbit80

> hey rabbit,
> sag mal, wer macht jetz eigentlich die ana vl im ersten semester? prof. eichh. machts ja nimmer, hab ich mitbekommen.
> wie luft das mit histo und so? voll komisch, alles umgeschmissen (:


eichh. bernimmt histo & embrio und allg. ana macht jetzt der paulsen. 
histo geht jetzt ber 2 semester - hab dir aber ne mail dazu geschrieben  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Humane

> Termi - Klausur bestanden


Sehr gut, jetzt bist du fast schon Arzt ... ;)

----------


## Truz

Finde das schon heftig wie unterschiedlich die einzelnen Unis das mit den Prfungen regeln. Hier in Frankfurt schreiben wir im Dezember die Anatomie I Klausur ber den gesamten Bewegungsapparat, also Knochen,Muskeln,Gefe,Nerven und sind jetzt schon am lernen wie bekloppt damit wir den ganzen Stoff berhaupt rechtzeitig durch haben. Von perfektem Wissen kann erst garkeine Rede sein. Dafr aber auch nurnoch Termi vor Weihnachten, der Rest dann dannach.

----------


## bremer

@Truz (Falscher Thread?)

----------


## Truz

Wollte nur mal kurz Bezug nehmen auf die unterschiedlichen Zustnde die davor geschildert wurden. Auerdem frustet das ja nicht, ich finds toll soviel zu wissen nach nur so kurzer Zeit  :peng:

----------


## leofgyth77

hehehe neuroanaklausur ist ja mal megagut gelaufen. war echt einfach, jetz muss ich nur hoffen, dass ich keine leichtsinnsfehler gemacht hab, die ich gerne mal mach, wenn was einfach ist.
aber ich war nach 20 minuten fertig und dann bin ich auch nach ner halben stunde gegangen, weil ich nicht wusste, was ich da noch ne halbe stunde drin machen soll. (:

----------


## Cuba_libre

WOCHENENDE!!!! Gott sei Dank - ich brauche Schlaf.  :schnarch...: 
[So ne Drei-Tage-Woche hat was. Ich wr dafr, dass sie allgemein eingefhrt wird ^^]

----------


## Inelein

Meine Rede, Chemieseminar morgen schenk ich mir, und wenn ich am Samstag auch noch die Klausur schaffe, sind die Vorbereitungswochen vorbei und das erste Modul geht endlich los :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Saphira.

YES! Hab heute mein Rumpftestat bestanden... so muss es laufen und so wird die viele Arbeit beim Prpen und der ganze Lernaufwand auch ordentlich belohnt!  ::-dance:

----------


## perro

> YES! Hab heute mein Rumpftestat bestanden... so muss es laufen und so wird die viele Arbeit beim Prpen und der ganze Lernaufwand auch ordentlich belohnt!



gratz  :Smilie:  
hab am MO abdomen-prfung! heute, am letzten tag vor der prfung, lief der sezierkurs prima! hab alle strukturen auf anhieb gefunden und konnte viel, was andere nicht konnten *g* auerdem gabs heut punkte auf unsere prps: hab als einziger von unserm tisch 3 von 3 pkt bekommne. meeeeeeeeeega  :Top: 
hoff am montags lufts auch so gut wie heut  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Traverso

Also wenn man das hier so liest, muss ja ein Medizinstudium das Paradies sein...  :hmmm...: 

Ich wollte von Euch mal wissen, wie eine Woche in etwa Zeitmssig eingeteilt ist. Studenplan oder so. Wie lange msst ihr in der Uni sein? Ab wann, bis wann etc.

danke

----------


## pottmed

Hmm, das ist ja relativ. Wenn ich in jede Vorlesung gehe, dann immer ab 8 Uhr bis ca. 11-12 Uhr und am Nachmittag jeden Tag (bis auf Freitag) eine Pflichtveranstaltung von ca 1,5 Stunden. 

Da ich aber effektiver in der Zeit selber lerne, gehe ich nur in ausgesuchte Vorlesungen und zu den Pflichtveranstaltung, die Anwesenheitszeit reduziert sich also dadurch nochmal erheblich.

----------


## Traverso

Oh, ich dachte, man hat auf jeden Fall sowas wie einen 8h Tag.

----------


## pottmed

Mein Tag hat noch viel mehr Stunden, aber die verbringe ich nicht an der Uni sondern am Schreibtisch.

----------


## Saphira.

Ich lebe momentan quasi im Prpsaal... morgens 9 Uhr bis Abends 17 oder 18 Uhr... dazwischen eine Stunde frei und der Rest des Tages geht meistens nur frs Lernen drauf ;)... also zeitmig ist es dieses Semester schon sehr aufwendig, wobei ich zugeben muss, dass es da in den letzten zwei Semestern noch deutlich harmloser war! Naja noch 8 Wochen und der Prpkurs ist auch vorbei... da muss man halt irgendwann mal durch  :peng:

----------


## konstantin

Traverso: Also Vorlesungsmaessig geht es bei uns taeglich von 8 bis 12 Uhr, wobei ich beispielsweise die Physikvorlesungen ueberhaupt nicht besuche, weil man da laenger mit dem Bus unterwegs ist als man in der Vorlesung verbringt, und diese selbst auch nicht so der Knueller ist... Nachmittags habe ich von Dienstags bis Donnerstags volles Programm (Dienstags 4 Zeitstunden Biologiepraktikum, Mittwoch 4 Zeitstunden Chemiepraktikum und 2 Stunden Anatomieseminar und Donnerstags 3 Zeitstunden Physikpraktikum).

Gerade Die Praktika sind schon ziemlich heftig, und die muessen auch entsprechend vor- und nachbereitet werden (fuer Physik zum Beispiel muss ich jetzt am Wochenende noch das Protokoll schreiben, das dauert sicherlich auch an die drei Stunden...) - in Chemie zum Beispiel schreiben wir jede Woche ein Testat!

Ansonsten schwaenze ich die Histologievorlesung (Freitags von 10 bis 12 Uhr oder so...) weil sie mir momentan nicht viel bringt (quasi der Biologiestoff) und wir dieses Semester auch noch keine Klausur dazu schreiben. Die freie Zeit nutze ich dann aber fuer Dinge wie Putzen (heute...) oder einfach mal relaxen - aber gearbeitet wird trotzdem genug...

Gerade diese und letzte Woche haben bei mir ziemlich eingeschlagen, weil es jetzt mit den ganzen Praktika losgegangen ist, die einen doch schon ziemlich in die Knie zwingen und auch konsequente Vorbereitung vorraussetzen.

Ansonsten... Erstes Chemie-Testat habe ich bestanden (war auch nicht weiter schwer...  :Top: ) und fuer das Protokoll im ersten Physikpraktikum gab's sogar eine 1,7 (auch wenn unser Hiwi meinte, er habe ohnehin nur bis 2,0 bewertet, weil es das erste mal war...).  :peng:

----------


## perro

loooooooool 8h tag  :Big Grin:  sowas war vielleicht mal im 1.semester!
8-12 uhr vorlesung
12-13 uhr pause
13-17/18 uhr sezierkurs
dann heim und meistens bis 22 uhr lernen :Party: 

macht also gut ein ca. 12h tag ;)

----------


## Inelein

In HD/MA gibts Module, dass heit ich habe jede Woche nen anderen Stundenplan. Hab zu den Vorlesungen und Praktika auch noch Seminare (Pflichtveranstaltungen). Nchsten Montag htte ich beispielsweise von 10:15-17:45 Uhr Uni mit ner Stunde frei mittags, man muss ja theoretisch aber nicht zu allen Vl gehen. War in nur 2 Physikvl insgesamt und hab trotzdem bestanden :hmmm...: . Man kann hier halt auch nicht so wirklich langfristig planen, da es sein kann, dass sich der Stundenplan kurzfristig nochmal ndert.
Btw, morgen nur noch die Chemieklausur bei mir, dann hab ich die Vorbereitungswochen geschafft :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Ine: viel Glck fr Chemie ^^ 

Ich hatte im brigen diese Woche (naja nur von Di-Do) von 8-18 Uhr mit einer Stunde Pause um die Mittagszeit. War allerdings auch bei allen Veranstaltungen. Hatte heute frei, weil ich das Biochemiepraktikum schon letzte Woche hatte. Heute war glaub ich die andere Hlfte der Praktikumsgruppen dran, die letzten Freitag frei hatten.  :Grinnnss!: 

Und passend zum Thread: Hab heute Psycho weitgehend wiederholt und es ist sogar was hngen geblieben :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Humane

Aber wenigstens die Stunde zum Mittagessen scheinen sie uns bundesweit zu lassen ;)

----------


## Cuba_libre

Das ist aber auch das mindeste.
Kam gerade von einem seeeeehr langweiligen und langatmigen Psycho-Seminar... naja 90 Minuten Dauerberieselung ber die Funktionsweise von nem MRT und EEG... 

Geil finde ich gerade, dass ich den histologischen Durchblick habe! Ich mein, ich lern das ja nicht zum ersten Mal (muss ich fairerweise anmerken), aber ich bin total fasziniert davon, dass ich drei Jahre nach Ausbildungsende noch (fast) alles wei. Jetzt mal abgesehen von ein oder zwei unwichtigen 'Details'  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hippietyp

Erstes Anatomietestat bestanden.
Ja, es war einfach, aber schmlert nicht meinen Ruhm!

----------


## Rhiannon

> Erstes Anatomietestat bestanden.
> Ja, es war einfach, aber schmlert nicht meinen Ruhm!


Glckwunsch!

----------


## Jemine

Glckwunsch! Bei wem hattest du denn das Vergngen?

----------


## Hippietyp

> Glckwunsch! Bei wem hattest du denn das Vergngen?


Beim OA R.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Rabbit80

> Erstes Anatomietestat bestanden.
> Ja, es war einfach, aber schmlert nicht meinen Ruhm!


Glckwunsch  :Grinnnss!: 

Hab mein erstes Testat erst vor Weihnachten und dann auch noch den Schdel :Nixweiss: 

Bin ja mal gespannt ob ich morgen im Histo-Kurs mit den Prperaten etwas anfangen kann  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Erstes Anatomietestat bestanden.
> Ja, es war einfach, aber schmlert nicht meinen Ruhm!


Sehr gut! Gratulation - weiter so!

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

JAAAAAAAAAA! 1. Testat-done! Ich liebe, liebe, liebe Frau K.! Beste Tischdozentin ever. Und auch, wenns geschenkt war, es pppelt mein Ego auf!

----------


## Rhiannon

@Sternenprinzessin: Auch dir herzlichen Glckwunsch!


Eure Erfolgsmeldungen machen mir echt Mut fr unser erstes Testat am Freitag.

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Du schaffst das auch, Rhiannon. Es ist wirklich nicht so schlimm!

----------


## Zanza

Glckwunsch, Prinzessin und Hippie!

Schn finde ich gerade, dass ich mich nach dem Leichengucken heute morgen und dem Lernen mit zwei Freunden jetzt gut vorbereitet fhle und ausnahmsweise mal keine Panik habe vor morgen  :Grinnnss!: 
Morgen frh beschftige ich mich dann mit Kuchen backen fr unser Geburtstagskind und dann wird alles guuuuut!
Mal ein ganz neues Gefhl, vor einer Prfung keine Angst zu haben  :hmmm...:

----------


## pottmed

> JAAAAAAAAAA! 1. Testat-done! Ich liebe, liebe, liebe Frau K.! Beste Tischdozentin ever. Und auch, wenns geschenkt war, es pppelt mein Ego auf!


Kannst Du mal kurz noch dein Thema posten ?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Inelein

Glckwunsch an alle Besteher!  :Party:

----------


## leofgyth77

gratulation an alle besteher!
ich hatte gestern mein erstes neurophysio testat..lief auch gut bei mir. allerdings waren die testate sehr unterschiedlich vom niveau her und das fand ich etwas unfair. der dozent hatte auch extra erwhnt, dass nur die folien drankmen, die er in der vl gemach htte..pustekuchen. klar, seine gruppe wird super abgeschnitten haben, aber der hat ja auch vorm testat den ganzen stoff inklusive sachen, die nicht behandelt wurden, durchgekaut. wundert mich also nicht....
immerhin hatte ich glck und hab ein einfaches testat erwischt....

----------


## leofgyth77

so ein motivierender tag! ekm war echt super..durfte spontan gleich mal beim einsetzen eines (nja eigentlich warns 2...und dann sinds wohl noch drei geworden) zusehen und dann hatten wir nen echt super netten jungen arzt auf der kardio...war echt toll!
wir waren dann auch gleich mal freiwillig ne stunde lnger, aber der hat das echt gut gemacht und hat uns viel wissen vermittelt und wir haben auch mal wieder gemerkt, wieviel wir eigentlich schon wissen...das vergisst man ja doch hin und wieder in der vorklinik (:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Auch wenns zu spt kommt, ich hatte das absolute Geschenk. Zitat Frau K.:"Erzhlen Sie doch mal, was ein Knochen ist."  :Love:

----------


## Jemine

> ..durfte spontan gleich mal beim einsetzen eines (nja eigentlich warns 2...und dann sinds wohl noch drei geworden) zusehen...


Ja, eines WAS denns?!  :Grinnnss!:  Du machst es ja spannend!

Morgen mach ich blau, weil die eizige Pflichtveranstaltung morgen zuflligerweise nicht stattfindet  :Top: 
Da kann ich mich ja schonmal auf Neuroana und Kistefasching vorbereiten...
An alle Magdeburger-Erstis: Kistefasching ist Pflicht und lasst euch die Faschingsvorlesung am Donnerstag auf keinen Fall entgehen!!!  :Party:

----------


## leofgyth77

hupsi..da hab ich wohl ne kleine information rausgelassen, was?!
nen stent ((:
also, war echt superinteressant und der arzt war echt sehr engagiert und motiviert..bin immer noch ganz beflgelt von dem tage heute hihi

----------


## Nessiemoo

Bei uns steht am Montag die Termiklausur und gleich danach Extremitten+ Rumpf Testat...da scheint der OsteoTestat schon wie Kindergarten gewesen zu sein . 

Und irgendwie will das ganze nicht so ganz gut in meinem Kopf bleiben. -_-

----------


## Jemine

(Chemie-)Wunder geschehen...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> (Chemie-)Wunder geschehen...


Wasn habt ihr den Alten per Kemie verschwinden lassen oder was?  :hmmm...:

----------


## Jemine

Hihi, nein.

----------


## -Julchen-

> Bei uns steht am Montag die Termiklausur und gleich danach Extremitten+ Rumpf Testat...da scheint der OsteoTestat schon wie Kindergarten gewesen zu sein . 
> 
> Und irgendwie will das ganze nicht so ganz gut in meinem Kopf bleiben. -_-


Osteo Parcour Kindergarten?... Aber Termi ist nicht so wild, die fragen da eher so allgemeines, also a la welches Wort passt nicht in die Gruppe oder das mit dem Katarrakt und den Krpersften(falls ihr das dies Jahr auch gemacht habt?!). Naja, und zu Extremitten sag ich nur, dass ich das am schlimmsten zu Lernen fand. Situs danach ist soooo viel interessanter!
Aber da das hier ja der Lust Thread ist: Erstens sind die Physio Praktika in diesem Semester so super interessant und machen richtig Spa und zweitens freu ich mich morgen aufs Psycho Seminar, da gehen wir wieder in eine Neuroreha fr Kinder. Das ist so toll! Hab echt super Glck, das ich in der Gruppe gelandet bin und mir nicht drei Stunden lang Psychozeug anhren muss  :Top: 
Und auerdem hat heut mein Pflnzchen, dass ber den Sommer bissl vertrocknet ist, heut ganz unerwartet wieder Triebe gehabt ::-dance:

----------


## bremer

Wohoooo .....

Letztes Anatomietestat bestanden ... Gehirn und seine Bahnen, war nicht einfach, aber es ist geschafft ... nie wieder Anatomietestate ...  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## perro

> Wohoooo .....
> 
> Letztes Anatomietestat bestanden ... Gehirn und seine Bahnen, war nicht einfach, aber es ist geschafft ... nie wieder Anatomietestate ...


herzlichen glckwunsch! ich beneide doch so! ich hab grad ma hals-thorax-abdomen hinter mir....kopf, gehirn und seine bahnen, topo extremitten fehlt mir noch  :Frown:  ah will auch fertig sein!
geh ordentlich feiern und trink was fr mich mit, denn ich sitz hier grad und bffel die schdelbasis ^^

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

> Wasn habt ihr den Alten per Kemie verschwinden lassen oder was?


Nu lasst den doch mal. Der ist doch so lieb. Hlt Studenten die Tren auf, freut sich, wenn man ihn lieb grt, und findet alles "total wichtig". Und heute hat er angeboten, alles nochmal zu erklren... Bis jetzt kann ich nix gegen ihn sagen, aber die Klausur steht ja noch bevor  :Friedenstaube:

----------


## leofgyth77

bremer gratulation!
ich war damals gleich so berweltigt, dass ich zum weinen angefangen hab haha..war doch etwas  viel stress damals.
mich trennt auch nur noch eine neuroana klausur vom langersehnten anatomie-schein (: im januar ists dann vorbei hihi
so..ich les dann mal noch 5 seitchen und dann geh ich in die heia. war heute etwas faul, aber irgendwie hatte ic hschon alles gemacht und konnte dann auch gar nix so machen. immerhin hab ich physiologisch die niere wiederholt. gewissenserleichterung was das bse p-wort angeht

----------


## Zanza

Von mir auch Gratulation  :Grinnnss!: 

So, gleich gehts bei mir mit frischer Energie in die Querschnittsfcher (Pharma, Patho, klin. Epidemiologie, Radiologie/Strahlentherapie/Nuklearmedizin/Physik)... mal sehen, wie lang die Energie anhlt  :Grinnnss!: 
Freu mich aber eigentlich auf den Tag heute, hab abends noch nen paar Sachen und es wird zwar ein langer, aber dafr netter Tag.
Und morgen gehts dann zur Diamanthochzeitsfeier meiner Groeltern, wo dann mal wieder die ganze Familie ist, von denen ich viele schon voll lang nicht mehr gesehen hab.

----------


## perro

Heute bleiben die bcher geschlossen und das gehirn wird ausgeschaltet!
denn es ist LEICHWENDFEST  :Party: 

unser sezierkurs-prof heute in der uni: "rhren sie morgen ja kein skalpell an! nach dem exzessiven leichwendfest - und ich versiche ihnen das wird es sein - werden sie auch am nchsten tag nicht in der lage sein, ihre leiche mit dem skalpell zu treffen"

----------


## leofgyth77

haha, wie geil.
na dann, viel spa!
ich geh jetz auch nochn bisschen weg. war die woche fleiig und kann zufrieden sein. aber mich nervts etwas, dass schon die neuroana ergebnisse online sind, aber nicht alle. meins natrlich nicht. da tut ablenkung gut hihi

----------


## Inelein

Und ich dachte heut wr St. Martin (aka "Pelzmrtl") :hmmm...:  - viel Spa perro, hrt sich nach ner coolen Sache an!

----------


## Jemine

Z.n. Kistefasching  :Party:

----------


## pottmed

Hier auch und jetzt gleich ans Mikroskop  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## perro

wow, das leichwendfest war der knaller  :Love:  
die profs waren hacke dicht und sind auf der bhne zu irgendwelche liedern abgedanced  :Big Grin:  meeeega!!! gibts bei euch sowas auch?
und jetzt gehts in den sezierkurs! bin ma gespant auf die fertigen gesicher dort, war doch eine lange nacht  :Top:

----------


## Strodti

@perro: Welche Uni?

Hier gibts eine Prpkursparty nach dem letzten Testat, die immer sehr gut ist (deswegen muss man sich als Tutor auch immer ein paar Drittis warm halten, damit man an Karten kommt  :Grinnnss!:  ). Das Flair dieser Veranstaltung hat etwas gelitten, seitdem aus baurechtlichen Grnden nicht mehr im Prpsaal gefeiert werden darf.

----------


## perro

ich studier in innsbruck  :Grinnnss!: 

jeder prpsaal (wir haben 3) hat sein eigenes fest und jeder tisch muss irgendwas zur leichwende vorstellen (sketche, gericht, singen etc). das ist extrem lustig ^^ danach ist dann normale party mit viel alkohol und tanzen  ::-oopss: 

zustzlich gibts immer nach jedem assessment eine normale party und noch ein abschlussfest....eigentlich feiern wir whrend des prpkurses genau so viel, wie wir lernen  ::-dance:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

Ja Prpkurs ist eigentlich ganz cool, weil alle gemeinsam durch die Hlle gehen. Das macht einen zwar irgendwie kaputt, aber andererseits schweist es die Studenten auch zusammen. Ich htte auch nicht gedacht, dass ich mal irgendwann so viel saufen und feiern muss um irgendwie nen Ausgleich zu dem Stress zu finden. Aber geht ja allen so (bis auf die ganz harten Streber natrlich).

----------


## Hippietyp

Ein bisschen wie die Sache mit den opiumschtigen GIs im Vietnamkrieg?

----------


## Humane

Zum Prp-Kurs: Aber ist es nicht auch Endorphin-Ausschttung pur, wenn man mal die ganzen Muskel mit Ursprung/Ansatz/Funktion und Invervation runterrattern kann?  :Top:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

> Zum Prp-Kurs: Aber ist es nicht auch Endorphin-Ausschttung pur, wenn man mal die ganzen Muskel mit Ursprung/Ansatz/Funktion und Invervation runterrattern kann?


aber ist nicht genau das auch irgendwie schon krank?!

----------


## Cuba_libre

So, Klausur ist rum, Schdel ist immernoch ein A-Loch, ABER... die nchsten drei Wochen ist Ruhe - um 13h is Besprechung, soooo arg schlecht wars dann doch nicht wie ich im vorfeld befrchtet hatte, aber besser kanns ja logischerweise immer sein. Zumal ich wieder sagen muss: wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Nchste Klausur ist am 7./8.12. bis dahin wiederholen und neues dazulernen... (vor allem lesen lernen) Und auch sehr toll...mein Stundenplan sieht diese Woche auch etwas vertrglicher aus als sonst.  :Top:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

joa, ich hab heute auch nen ganzen Tag Zeit mir den Situs reinzuziehen. letztendlich anfangen werd ich aber trotzdem erst um 3 oder so!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Saphira.

Yeees... Extremittentestat wre auch bestanden!!!  ::-dance: 

Jetzt geh ich dann erstmal ne Runde Situs lernen... das steht ja auch in zwei Wochen schon an  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

glckwunsch, saphira!

hihihi war heut in der neuroanatomieklausur einsicht...99%!
wahnsinn..mir gings ja schon gut, aber dasses so gut ist, hat mich dann doch berrascht ((:

----------


## Jemine

Streber  :hmmm...:  Glckwunsch, echt supi!  :Party:

----------


## Inelein

Wow, nicht schlecht, Glckwunsch  :Party:

----------


## Rhiannon

Wow, Glckwunsch, leo!


Bei mir heute auch mal kein Frust: Nachtestat locker bestanden. Da lags wohl doch wirklich nicht an mir am Freitag..... Ich freu mich jetzt mal ne Runde und ab morgen dann Situs lernen, ist ja nur noch 2,5 Wochen bis zum nchsten Testat.

----------


## lilapple

Gestern Anatomie Testat Numero 2 bestanden  :Grinnnss!:  Und es war richtig geil! Dauerte nur drei Minuten und lief einfach super! Es ist ein geniales Gefhl, wenn sich das wochenlange Bffeln und Verzichten einfach nur rentiert  :Smilie:

----------


## LaTraviata

Ich habe mich in dieser Woche nicht so gestresst und trotzdem ausreichend was geschafft. Jetzt hoffe ich nur, da ich Samstag mein zweites Kolloquium in Chemie machen kann, dann wird einiges noch entspannter und man kann ein wenig vorweihnachtliche Stimmung mitnehmen, ehe der Klausurvorbereitungswahnsinn losgeht  :hmmm...: .

Bin ganz froh, meine alternierende Stimmung "ich-pack-das-alles"..."ich- exmatrikuliere-mich"..."ich-pack-das-alles"..."ich- exmatrikuliere-mich"... (vorerst) ad acta gelegt zu haben.

----------


## Inelein

Histo ist toll  :Love:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ich hab im Physikseminar meinen Strich! Ich freu mich so. Ich, die absolute Physikniete, habe die Aufgabe fehlerfrei vorgerechnet. Aber ok, mein Seminarleiter aka. " Der lustige Mann, der ber den Kreis integriert" ist auch sehr nett, also da muss man keine Angst haben, auch wenns nicht klappt mit der Lsung  :hmmm...:

----------


## Jemine

Was fr ein Krimi am frhen Morgen! Eintragung in die Wahlfcher ab 6:00 mit ner wackeligen Internetverbindung! Um 6:02 war mein Wunschkurs voll aber ich bin DRIN!  :Party:

----------


## leofgyth77

was sind das denn fr zeiten fr ne kurseintragung..bei uns gehn die immer um 10 an (:
was hast du denn fr ein wahlfach?

so, ich geh nochmal den stoff frs testat heut durch...ich hab echt keine lust und will einfach nur, dass es der 11. am nachmittag ist und ich meinen freund wiederseh!

----------


## Saphira.

Super Tag heute  :Smilie:  Situstestat bestanden und zur Belohnung dreh ich heute Abend eine Runde auf unserem hiesigen Nikolausmarkt und gnne mir einen schnen heien Glhwein... das perfekte Wetter dafr gibs ja seit heute Morgen auch! 5 cm Schnee und keine Ende des Schneefalls in Sicht... alles luft also prima  :Smilie: ... und das Beste... nur noch ein Anatomietestat und dann sind die mnlichen Testate rum!  ::-dance:

----------


## LaTraviata

Sodele... letztes von zwei Chemiekolloquien am Wochenende besser bestanden als erwartet - das war es dann fr dieses Semester  ::-dance: . Jetzt heit es nur noch die Seminare regelmig vorbereiten und schon einmal mit dem Zusammenfassen fr die Klausurphase beginnen.

Da man ohnehin nicht mehr berall hintigert, bleibt nun gengend Zeit fr Arbeit (was zwischenzeitich echt stressig war), Freunde, Hobbies, Sport und den Winter mit den Annehmlichkeiten des Weihnachtsmarkts :Party:

----------


## perro

juhu! 4tes sezierkurskolloquium geschafft  :Smilie:  nur noch eins (neuroanatomie) und der anatomieschein ist geschichte  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Zanza

Coole Sache, perro  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich bin auch grad ganz zufrieden, nach den Klausuren gestern haben wir ein bisschen gefeiert gestern abend und ich hab heute morgen (wie alle andern, mit denen ich feiern war, auch  :Grinnnss!:  ) ausgeschlafen und war nur fr POL grad eben ne Dreiviertelstunde in der Uni, da hab ich Schriftfhrer gemacht und direkt von einem Kommilitonen, der den Block wiederholen muss (den ich also vorher nicht kannte) ein Lob bekommen, ich htte das super und total strukturiert gemacht. Hat mich irgendwie gefreut, auch wenn man sich da ja auch kein Brot von backen kann.
Auerdem ist schnstes Winterwetter hier mit Schnee, ich hab Pharma geschafft (und sogar gar nicht mal so schlecht) und ich hab hier grad einen leckeren Milchkaffee stehen.
Bald ist Weihnachten, die nchste Klausur ist erst im Januar und auerdem haben wir jetzt Herz-Kreislauf-Block, worauf ich mich freue, weil das glaub ich echt interessant wird.
Joa... ich glaub das wars  :Grinnnss!: 

Achso, was ich noch toll finde: Meine blden Migrne-Kopfschmerzen sind weg. Voll unfair, ich habe gestern abend einen(!!!!) Glhwein getrunken und hatte heute morgen die belsten Kopfschmerzen... aber wie gesagt, jetzt sind sie weg. Alles super, bin ausnahmsweise mal wieder bester Laune. Ich glaube, das liegt daran, dass der Stress der letzten Wochen weg ist.

Wnsche euch allen, dass es euch hnlich gut geht!

----------


## Jemine

Ok, ich bin halbtot, hab Fieber und Schmerzen ABER ich hab heute *irgendwie* mein letztes Chemietestat bestanden und mu dieses beschi$$ene Chemie-Praktikum nicht nochmal machen!!!!!!!!
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, SO GEIL! 
Ich fall jetzt hier auf meinem Sofa ins Koma...

----------


## altalena

Glckwunsch!  ::-dance:  ::-dance: 
War's das jetzt mit Chemie???

----------


## Jemine

Danke!  :Grinnnss!: 
Naja, wr ich nicht durch die Klausur gefallen, htt ich den Schein jetzt in der Tasche. So mu ich halt die Klausur nchstes Semester nochmal schreiben *grummel*
Das mu dann aber auch klappen, nach diesem Praktikumstestathorror!

----------


## Zanza

Glckwunsch Jemine!!!  :Grinnnss!:  Das freut mich total fr dich! Wnsche dir jetzt aber erstmal eine gute Besserung, ich hoffe, du hast auch ein bisschen Zeit, um dich mal hinzulegen und gesund zu werden!

----------


## LaTraviata

Glckwunsch Jemine und gute Besserung!

----------


## Rhiannon

Glckwunsch zum Chemiepraktikum, Jemine! Und erhol dich gut!


Wir hatten super Glck mit dem Prfer frs Situstestat am Freitag. Kann eigentlich fast nicht schief gehen. So viel angenehmere Situation schon im Vorfeld als beim letzten Mal.

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Gute Besserung Jemine!
JAAAAAAAAA! Rumpftestat bestanden! Ich wei nicht wie...und ich LIEBE Prof. Rosk. Der Mann ist wie ein Papa! Soo lieb und ... so, bei dem Umfang frs nchste Testat wei ich ja schon, was ich in den Weihnachtsferien mache.... :Woow:

----------


## pottmed

> Gute Besserung Jemine!
> JAAAAAAAAA! Rumpftestat bestanden! Ich wei nicht wie...und ich LIEBE Prof. Rosk. Der Mann ist wie ein Papa! Soo lieb und ... so, bei dem Umfang frs nchste Testat wei ich ja schon, was ich in den Weihnachtsferien mache....


Erstmal Glckwunsch !

Aber sprechen wir wirklich von Rosk. oder doch eher von seinem Chef ?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Chrissy_89

> Ok, ich bin halbtot, hab Fieber und Schmerzen ABER ich hab heute *irgendwie* mein letztes Chemietestat bestanden und mu dieses beschi$$ene Chemie-Praktikum nicht nochmal machen!!!!!!!!
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, SO GEIL! 
> Ich fall jetzt hier auf meinem Sofa ins Koma...


Super Jemine  :Smilie: )))
freut mich. ::-dance:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

> Erstmal Glckwunsch !
> 
> Aber sprechen wir wirklich von Rosk. oder doch eher von seinem Chef ?


Ich spreche tatschlich von Rosk.  :Grinnnss!:  Auch wenn er mich nur aus Mitleid hat bestehen lassen, das ist mir sooo egal und macht ihn nur sympathischer. Obwohl andere erzhlt haben, dass er zu ihnen nicht besonders nett gewesen sein soll. Wer wei?  :hmmm...: 
Heute mach ich schneefrei und fhre mir mal schn gemtlich auf der Couch Bio zu Gemte fr die tolle E-Klausur am Dienstag.

----------


## pottmed

Ach, wenn man im Prpkurs mal Ahnung hat, dann kann das sogar Spass machen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Elena1989

So, jetzt darf ich hier auch endlich mal reinschreiben:

*Ich habe Organik bestanden!!!!!!!!!*

Und daraus folgt: Nchste Woche hole ich mir den Chemieschein!!!! Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

Und es war gar nicht so knapp wie erwartet! Ich hatte 52 Punkte (40 wren ntig gewesen)
Oh Gott, ich freu mich so!!!

----------


## Rhiannon

> So, jetzt darf ich hier auch endlich mal reinschreiben:
> 
> *Ich habe Organik bestanden!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Und daraus folgt: Nchste Woche hole ich mir den Chemieschein!!!! Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!
> 
> Und es war gar nicht so knapp wie erwartet! Ich hatte 52 Punkte (40 wren ntig gewesen)
> Oh Gott, ich freu mich so!!!



Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Das freut mich echt fr dich, dass du die olle Chemie jetzt weg hast!

----------


## -Julchen-

> So, jetzt darf ich hier auch endlich mal reinschreiben:
> 
> *Ich habe Organik bestanden!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Und daraus folgt: Nchste Woche hole ich mir den Chemieschein!!!! Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!
> 
> Und es war gar nicht so knapp wie erwartet! Ich hatte 52 Punkte (40 wren ntig gewesen)
> Oh Gott, ich freu mich so!!!


Woooohoooo!!! Das freut mich so fr dich!!! :Top:  Hab mich glaub ich noch nie so fr wen gefreut...  :hmmm...:  
Herzlichen Glckwunsch, endlich die dumme Chemie weg!!!

----------


## Zanza

Jaaaaaa!!!  :Grinnnss!:  Glckwunsch!!!
Ich freu mich auch riesig fr dich, meine Liebe, ich wnsch dir ganz viel Spa beim Chemieschein holen!

Sternenprinzessin, dir natrlich auch Glckwunsch zum bestandenen Testat!

----------


## Inelein

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!  :Party:

----------


## Elena1989

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanke!  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 

Bin imme rnoch total euphorisch, war schon lange nicht mehr so gut gelaunt und hab mir dann zur Feier des Tages gleich einen Histo-freien Abend gegnnt. 

Ich glaube der Chemieschein wird kopiert und die Kopie eingerahmt und aufgehngt. Ich bin so froh, dass ich das nicht drei Wochen vorm Physikum nochmal schreiben muss....

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Elena: Glckwunsch!!!  :Party:

----------


## leofgyth77

glckwunsch elena und sternenprinzessin!
freu mich mit euch (:

----------


## Rabbit80

Auch von meiner Seite "Glckwunsch"

Wenn ich auch schon den Schein htte.......

----------


## Rhiannon

Zweites Anatomie-Testat locker bestanden!!! Ich freu mich auf das erste wirklich lernfreie Wochenende seit Semesterbeginn  ::-dance:

----------


## leofgyth77

saucool, rhiannon! genie das we!
meins wird leider ein absolutes lern.we  :Frown:

----------


## Zanza

Juhuu  :Grinnnss!:  Hab alle vier Klausuren von Montag bestanden. Bei Patho und Pharma ist mir zwar je ein Punkt irgendwo flten gegangen (also, ich hab wohl irgendwo ein falsches Kreuzchen gesetzt...) und es wr auch beides ne bessere Note, aber ich hab keinen Bock, in die Einsicht zu gehen, zumal ich das auch immer doof finde denen gegenber, die dann davor stehen und es wirklich ums Bestehen geht... Es wr ja eh nur frs Ego und eigentlich ist es ja schon gut genug, wenn man alle vier Klausuren auf Anhieb bestanden hat... Auch wenns mich ein wenig rgert  :hmmm...: 

Werd auf jeden Fall gleich nach Hause fahren und eigentlich wollte ich auch mal so rein gar nichts tun, aber fr Montag ist frs Prppen nen Referat ber Herztransplantation angesagt und im Qualiprofil ein fnfmintiger Kurzvortrag (die ganze Gruppe allerdings) ber ein Paper... Aber egal, wenigstens nicht lernen, Referate sind ganz ok.

Und ich freu mich auf zu Hause, war seit Anfang Oktober nicht mehr da.

----------


## Jauheliha

> Werd auf jeden Fall gleich nach Hause fahren und eigentlich wollte ich auch mal so rein gar nichts tun, aber fr Montag ist frs Prppen nen Referat ber Herztransplantation angesagt


Warum das denn? Luft denn nicht grad Gastro?  :Nixweiss: 
Herzlichen Glckwunsch zu den QF's!! Vor allem zu Pharma!!! 
Ich hab das viermal schreiben drfen... einmal zu faul und zweimal zu bld  :Blush:

----------


## Zanza

Ja, schon, aber nicht bei mir  :hmmm...:  Der Darm und alles hngt da auch so rum, aber wir haben jetzt das Herz und die Lunge rausgenommen... Und weil wir zu viele Prptermine haben fr das bisschen, was man da machen kann, ist jetzt Beschftigungstherapie angesagt...
Danke fr die Pharma-Glckwnsche, da hab ich mich auch wirklich gefreut, dass es auf Anhieb geklappt hat, htte da wenig Lust drauf gehabt nochmal im Februar!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

so, neurophysio lief ok. es msste eigentlich gereicht haben (:

----------


## Genet

Testat 3, wir sehen uns nie wieder!  ::-winky:

----------


## Thunderstorm

Die viele Arbeit fr die BC2-Klausur hat sich gelohnt: zumindest die Physikumsfragen BC (Genetikteil) kreuze ich zur Zeit bei jedem gelernten Kapitel zwischen 95-100%  :Love: 
Was aber nicht heit, dass ich die Klausurfragen auch nur im Ansatz so gut lsen knnte - argghhh!

----------


## altalena

hab heute physio nachgeschrieben, die klausur, die ich letztes semester ******** habe....... und hab bestanden  :Woow:  meine gte, is das geil, ich hab schon so einen sitzen!!!!

----------


## Cuba_libre

> hab heute physio nachgeschrieben, die klausur, die ich letztes semester ******** habe....... und hab bestanden  meine gte, is das geil, ich hab schon so einen sitzen!!!!


GLCKWUNSCH  :Party:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> hab heute physio nachgeschrieben, die klausur, die ich letztes semester ******** habe....... und hab bestanden  meine gte, is das geil, ich hab schon so einen sitzen!!!!


Glckwunsch, und fr die Bin-ich-besoffen-Mitteilung haben wir einen eigenen Fred  :hmmm...:

----------


## altalena

> Glckwunsch, und fr die Bin-ich-besoffen-Mitteilung haben wir einen eigenen Fred


Danke, Papi, aber ich wollte nich so viele threads mit meiner euphorie verseuchen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Danke, Papi, aber ich wollte nich so viele threads mit meiner euphorie verseuchen


Natrlich ist ein bestandener Schein grundstzlich ein Grund mit seiner Euphorie ALLES zu durchseuchen.....

----------


## altalena

> Natrlich ist ein bestandener Schein grundstzlich ein Grund mit seiner Euphorie ALLES zu durchseuchen.....


na dann .....  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

yaaaaaaay altalena! freu mich mit dir!

----------


## Thunderstorm

So, 1. Tag BC2-Seminar rum! Ich bin meinem Wunschdozenten zugeteilt worden und er hat das Seminar echt super gestaltet: erst ein kleines bichen Theorie und den Rest dann mit Frage-Antwort-Schema erarbeitet. Dabei hat er die Fragen so aufgebaut, wie er sie auch im mndlichen Physikum stellen wrde (dort sogar noch allgemeiner) - das hilft ungemein, wenn man sich gerade in der akuten Physikums-Vorbereitungsphase befindet und sich fragt, ob man auch richtig lernt  :Top: 
Der Dozent ist wirklich der erste Lichtblick in diesem Fach und in der Lernzeit  :Love:

----------


## Saphira.

Sooo hab heute endlich mein letztes der 5 Anatomietestate bestanden! Kann mein Glck noch gar nicht fassen und bin immer noch ganz angeheitert von dem ganzen Glhwein danach... unglaublich aber wahr... der Prpkurs ist geschafft!

Jetzt steht fr mich nur noch am Mittwoch kein kurzes Psychologieseminar an und dann geht es ab in die wohlverdienten Weihnachtsferien!  ::-dance:

----------


## perro

> Sooo hab heute endlich mein letztes der 5 Anatomietestate bestanden! Kann mein Glck noch gar nicht fassen und bin immer noch ganz angeheitert von dem ganzen Glhwein danach... unglaublich aber wahr... der Prpkurs ist geschafft!



Herzlichen Glckwunsch!! Ich wei wie du dich grad fhlst, denn:
Yeaaah, heute bzw gestern hab ich auch das 5tes sezierkurstestat geschafft  :Big Grin: 
SEZIERKURS IST VORBEI! HALLO LEBEN!  ::-dance: 
Wahnsinn! Nie wieder Anatomie, das ist schon krank ^^

und jetzt erstmal schlafen...war eine lange 14 stndige (!!) after-sezierkurs-feier ^^

----------


## leofgyth77

gratulation euch beiden!
ich hab damals nachm letzten testat zum weinen angefangen, weil so viel druck von mir gefallen ist hihihi..alle dachten, ich wre durchgefallen, daweil konnt ichs einfach gar nicht glauben, dass es vorbei ist...
mich trennt jetzt nur noch eine neuroanatomie klausur im januar vom heiersehnten anatomie-schein

----------


## Saphira.

> Herzlichen Glckwunsch!! Ich wei wie du dich grad fhlst, denn:
> Yeaaah, heute bzw gestern hab ich auch das 5tes sezierkurstestat geschafft 
> SEZIERKURS IST VORBEI! HALLO LEBEN! 
> Wahnsinn! Nie wieder Anatomie, das ist schon krank ^^
> 
> und jetzt erstmal schlafen...war eine lange 14 stndige (!!) after-sezierkurs-feier ^^


Dir auch noch herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Smilie: !

Gut bei mir steht noch eine Anatomieklausur an... aber schriflicht liegt mir prinzipiell viel mehr wie mndlich, von dem her tut das der Freude keinen Abbruch!

----------


## Cuba_libre

1. Glckwunsch an alle, die was auch immer bestanden haben.
2. Viel Glck an alle, die vor Weihnachten noch zu einer Klausur/Testat/o.. antreten mssen.
3. Eigentlich hab ichs schon Ende letzter Woche gewusst, aber nun sind die offiziellen Ergebnisse raus: Modul 5 (Verdauung und Medizinische Psychologie) sind Geschichte. Beides mit Bravour bestanden.  :bhh:

----------


## Rhiannon

Glckwunsch an alle, die Testate, Klausuren oder sonst welche Lustigkeiten bestanden haben!

Und schon mal schne Ferien!!! (Gehts bei euch eigentlich allen am Freitag zu Ende oder "drft" ihr auch nchste Woche noch ran?)

----------


## leofgyth77

ichdarf nchste woche noch ran..aber nur montag testat...bin grad am berlegen, ob ich lernen soll...weil immer, wenn ich keine zeit dafr habe und weniger tu, bin ich viel besser..allerdings steigt dann auch immer der psychische druck bei mir..auch nich so schn...

----------


## Elena1989

Von mir auch herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle!

@Rihannon: Ich darf nchste woche auch noch.. hab am Montag noch drei Stunden Psycho-Kurs und am Mittwoch Nachmittag dann Psychoklausur. ABer dann sind Ferien ^^

----------


## Rhiannon

@leo: Schwierige Situation. Und wenn du so nen Mittelweg findest: bisschen lernen gegen den Psychodruck, aber nicht extrem reinsteigern und Zeit investieren?

Bei uns gehts offiziell nchste Woche noch bis 23. und zwar mit Prpkurs bis 18 Uhr..... Der wurde uns dann zum Glck heute vom Chef erlassen. Das dmpfte dann doch so ein bisschen die Genervtheit darber, dass wie es scheint alle anderen Semester auer den Prpleuten schon diesen Freitag den letzten Tag haben und nchste Woche schon komplett frei.

----------


## -Julchen-

Ich hab nchste Woche auch Montag noch Histo und am dienstagmorgen ein Physio Nachseminar. Aber Mittags gehts dann heim  :Grinnnss!:  Und dann tu ich zweieinhalb Wochen GAR NICHTS :Grinnnss!:  Wie ich mich darauf freu!!!!!

----------


## DerSalamander

> Sooo hab heute endlich mein letztes der 5 Anatomietestate bestanden! Kann mein Glck noch gar nicht fassen und bin immer noch ganz angeheitert von dem ganzen Glhwein danach... unglaublich aber wahr... der Prpkurs ist geschafft!


Jaha, der Glhweinstand brachte einige torkelnde und lallende Studenten hervor ;)

----------


## Saphira.

> Jaha, der Glhweinstand brachte einige torkelnde und lallende Studenten hervor ;)


so siehts aus  :Big Grin:  hast dir denn auch einen genehmigt?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Julchen-

Glhweinstnde vor der Uni sind toll :Love:  Das sollts jeden Tag geben und auch noch umsonst! Da wird der Tag gleich lustiger :hmmm...:

----------


## leofgyth77

ICH HAB MEINEN BIOCHEMIE SCHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN ::-dance:

----------


## perro

mach mich nicht neidisch ;)
HERZLICHEN GLCKWUNSCH!!

----------


## leofgyth77

huiiiiiiiii neurophysio auch bestanden...welch erfrischender tag (:

----------


## Elena1989

@Leo: herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!!

Ich habe Histo bestanden, somit wre das jetzt auch abgehakt  :Smilie:  seeeeeeeehr. Schn!  :Smilie:

----------


## Jemine

Hui, Glckwunsch! Ihr sahnt ja grad mchtig ab  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Saphira.

auch nochmal Glckwunsch von mir an alle, die irgendwas bestanden haben  :Smilie: 

darf ich mal speziell an diejenigen, die jetzt mit Biochemie dran waren, nochmal ne Frage stellen? mit welchem Buch habt ihr gelernt und euch vorbereitet?

----------


## -Julchen-

Maaan, ich will auch was bestanden haben :hmmm...:  Das ist der Nachteil an "nur" einer Klausur im Semester...
Aber Glckwunsch an leo und alle andren!! Jetzt knnt ihr ja die Ferien richitg genieen  :Grinnnss!: -nicht, das man das sonst nicht auch kann...
@Saphira: Auch wenn ich den Biochemieschein noch nicht endgltig hab, da das hier zwei Teilscheine sind, aber auf die letzte Klausur hab ich mich mit dem Horn vorbereitet. Ich mag den, weil da alles erklrt wird, als wrd man nichts blicken (was in Biochemie bei mir manchmal eindeutig der Fall ist :hmmm...: ). Und ich bin definitiv kein Freund von groen, dicken Bchern, da hab ich schon gar keine Lust anzufangen mit lesen, weils immer so ewig dauert!! Der Horn ist von der Lnge und Ausfhrlichkeit her grad richtig!

----------


## leofgyth77

also ich hab auch den horn, hab aber mit dem fast nix gemacht. bei uns war das alles sehr lffler lastig, deswegen hab ich eigentlich immer mit dem skript gelernt und ausm lffler fr meine verstndnis (die bei biochemie jetz mal nich sooo ausgeprgt ist) ergnzt.
so, jezt ess ich mal was, weil ich nmlich schon wieder ganz schn angetdelt bin (bser glhwein in der anatomie) und ich ja spter noch weggehen muss ((:
schnen abend euch noch!

----------


## Rhiannon

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle Besteher!!!!

----------


## Inelein

Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Hoffentlich kann ich nchste Woche eurem guten Beispiel folgen  :Party:

----------


## DeSeal

Ich bin auch wieder gerade auf dem VK-Lust-Trip!!! Grund: entgegen aller Erwartungen die Humangenetikklausur doch recht pasabel bestanden  ::-winky: 

Und ich dachte schon, ich hab den Wiederholungstermin gebucht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## perro

wie war die klausur allgemein deseal??? sind viele durchgefallen?? bei uns war das letztes jahr (wir waren die ersten an denen der test erprobt wurde) die reine katastrophe  :peng:

----------


## saipro

> auch nochmal Glckwunsch von mir an alle, die irgendwas bestanden haben 
> 
> darf ich mal speziell an diejenigen, die jetzt mit Biochemie dran waren, nochmal ne Frage stellen? mit welchem Buch habt ihr gelernt und euch vorbereitet?


Ich habe den Biochemieschein auch fast zusammen, nur noch 3mal ins Praktikum. Klausur gab es aber bereits dazu, habe mit der Dualen Reihe gelernt und kann dieses Buch uneingeschrnkt empfehlen wenn man genug Zeit hat  :Smilie: 
Soll es eher schnell gehen, dann doch lieber den Horn.

----------


## DeSeal

> wie war die klausur allgemein deseal??? sind viele durchgefallen?? bei uns war das letztes jahr (wir waren die ersten an denen der test erprobt wurde) die reine katastrophe


Jup, dass Ergebnis vom letzten Jahr hat natrlich in unserem Semester fr Angst und Schrecken gesorgt. Ich hatte auch trotz eigentlich gutem Lerneinsatz ein sau schlechtes Gefhl, vor allem, weil ich am Thema vorbeigelernt habe oder die Klausur am Thema vorbeiging. Hatte meinen Schwerpunkt bei der Theorie gesetzt und es kamen fast nur Krankheitsbilder. 

Aber alles in allem sind bei uns vielleicht 10% im ersten Anlauf durchgesegelt... Also echt okay  :Top:

----------


## kara_deniz

Juhuu, die ersten Anatomie-Testate zum Bewegungsapparat bestanden!!

----------


## Rabbit80

Glckwunsch, kann mich nur anschlieen - ebenfalls heute 1. Anatomie Testat bestanden.....der Schdel wre somit geschafft  ::-dance: 

Nur noch am Mittwoch Chemie Zwischenklausur und Ferien  :Top: 

LG

----------


## Zanza

Heute Pharmaseminar hat echt Spa gemacht. Hatten Fallbeispiele und mussten dann berlegen, was wir mit denen machen - Thema Herz/Kreislauf, also Hypertonien diverser Genesen und Herzinsuffizienz bis hypertensive Krise. War cool. Und man wei ja schon ein bisschen was, auch wenn ich es schade fand, dass ich von Pharma (die Klausur war grade mal vor drei Wochen) schon so nen paar Sachen wieder vergessen hatte irgendwie... es kam alles wieder... aber es war eben nicht so richtig fest im Kopf.

Erwhnte ich schonmal, dass ich gern im Modellstudiengang studiere?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DerSalamander

Yeah Bioschein!
Und das ohne Klausur.
Unsere faulen Profs haben allen Leuten in den Praktika so viele Punkte gegeben, dass alle die Mindestanzahl erreicht haben und sie so in der Weihnachtspause keine Klausur aufsetzen mssen.
Ich finde, alle Fachbereiche sollten so eine Arbeitsmoral haben ;)

----------


## Saphira.

oh man der gute alte Lipp und seine Co AG werden ja immer fauler... find ich aber schon schwach fr eine Fachrichtung, dass sie ein ganzes Semester zuerst durchmogelt, so dass niemand die Klausur mitschreiben muss und sie auch keine aufsetzen mssen ABER im Vorphysikum der Zahnis dafr dann umso strenger und hrter zu Werke gehen... also in dem Fall hoffe ich mal schwer fr dich, dass du wie ich kein Zahni bist und dir die Bio-Hlle erspart bleibt  :Smilie: 

achso und fr die Physikumsvorbereitung ist es auch sehr suboptimal, die Klausur nicht mitschreiben zu mssen... ich wei wo von ich rede, obwohl bei uns im letzten Jahr ber 80% noch mitschreiben mussten, wenn auch nicht fr sonderlich viele Punkte aber trotzdem... mir wrs lieber, ich htte damals auch mitschreiben mssen und so wenigstens etwas fr Bio getan... jetzt steht das alles in den Semesterferien an  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## DerSalamander

Ja, ich fand das auch bissel schwach, schn fr uns natrlich wegen Weihnachten/Silvester und Freizeit, aber nicht wirklich ein Aushngeschild fr den Fachbereich.
Bei uns gabs jetzt im Praktikum ja auch 80 Punkte zu holen und 60 brauchte man. Bei euch wars ja ein gutes Stck weniger, hab ich mir sagen lassen. 
Und nein, ich bin kein Zahni. Im Physikum ist Bio, glaub ich, das kleinste Probleme. Klar ist es bld, dass man sich vorher eigentlich nie mit den Themen beschftigt hat, zumal ich die Folien dort echt nicht gut find, aber ich hatte Bio LK und finds jetzt nicht so schwierig wie manche ohne groartige Vorbildung.
Naja, was solls... Mit ihrem Bioseminar haben sie sich ja auch keine groen Freunde gemacht mit ihrer doofen Webseite (ok, aber der Arbeitsaufwand fr den einzelnen hielt sich relativ in Grenzen, was wiederum gut war).

----------


## Saphira.

Ja, das stimmt... bei uns gab es nur 60 Punkte und daher fr fast jede Zeichnung nur einen oder zwei Punkte. Unsere Mikroskopierprfung gab auch keine 20 Punkte sondern nur 12... 20 finde ich da schon ganz schn berzogen fr ein bisschen Khlern  :Smilie: . 
Aber egal wie es ist - freu dich ber deinen ersten Schein  :Smilie: ! Die nchsten die kommen werden leider nicht mehr so leicht zu verdienen sein (wobei Chemie und Physik auch echt noch total locker sind) und wenn du es erstmal in die Gefilde von Biochemie und Anatomie geschafft hast, dann bist du so weit, dass du bei jedem Schein was echt riesiges zum Feiern hast! Ich hoffe mal im Januar steht bei mir wieder feiern an, wenn ich endlich in der Nachklausur der Biochemie adieu sagen kann  ::-dance:

----------


## DerSalamander

Ja, ich freu mich, dass ich ohne groen Aufwand Biopraktikum und -seminar bekomme, aber es sind nicht meine ersten Scheine. Es gab ja schon die unfassbar schwere Termi-Klausur  :Smilie:  und die Berufsfelderkundung, die abgeschlossen ist.

Viel Glck fr BC (ich hab da die Diskussionen bisschen mitverfolgt), davon kann man, glaub ich, da gar net genug haben.

----------


## leofgyth77

ich freue mich mit allen, die noch ne klausur geschafft haben und nen schein einheimsen konnten.
ich wnsch euch ganz frohe und besinnliche weihnachtstage und nen super rutsch ins neue jahr!!

----------


## konstantin

Ergebnisse vom Biotestat sind da. Ratet mal wer eine 1 hat!  ::-dance: 

Jetzt waer's mir auch egal, wenn ich durch Termi durchgefallen bin. Habe ja nun wirklich alle Energie in Bio gesteckt.  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

So, jetzt kann Weihnachten beginnen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Alchemist

Glckwunsch, Konstantin! Ihr habt also Noten?

----------


## konstantin

Das kommt bei uns ganz auf's Fach an. In den Protokollen, die wir fuer das Physikpraktikum schreiben muessen, gibt es ebenfalls Noten, in Chemie aber beispielsweise nicht. Das macht hier irgendwie jeder wie er lustig ist...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Alchemist

Wo studierst du denn? Hier in Kln gibt es keine Noten - die erste "echte" Note bekommen wir glaub ich bei der ersten Physikum-quivalenzprfung im 2. Semester, Psych/Soz (im SoSe) bzw. Ana (im WiSe).

----------


## konstantin

Muss den Thread mal wieder ein bischen pushen, ist ja nicht so, als ob alles immer nur schlecht wre.

Terminologie bestanden. Chemiepraktikum erfolgreich hinter mich gebracht. Morgen und naechste Woche noch Physikpraktikum, ansonsten keine Pflichtveranstaltungen mehr dieses Semester, von den Klausuren mal abgesehen.

Jetzt geht das pauken erst richtig los.  ::-oopss:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

Aber am 5. Februar ist ja hoffentlich alles gelaufen, dann wird erstmal zwei Monate nur gechillt.  ::-dance:

----------


## Hippietyp

In der 11. Physik abgewhlt, nicht besonders fleiig gelernt, 1. Physikteilklausur aber krass gerockt. Das lsst nur einen Schluss zu: Ich bin ein verdammtes Genie.

----------


## Trianna

*lach*

Ja, das liegt nahe... Aber insgeheim wusstest du das bestimmt schon vorher oder??

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ich bin mit meinem Physikergebnis auch ganz zufrieden...htte ich ja nicht gedacht. Wenn die nchsten 4 Wochen nicht so verdammt bld werden wrden, wre mein Leben schn.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Hippietyp

> *lach*
> 
> Ja, das liegt nahe... Aber insgeheim wusstest du das bestimmt schon vorher oder??


So ein vages Gefhl war immer da, aber es ist gut, die Besttigung zu haben.

----------


## Trianna

Nachvollziehbar, junger Padawan..

----------


## Zanza

> Wenn die nchsten 4 Wochen nicht so verdammt bld werden wrden, wre mein Leben schn.


 :Grinnnss!:   :Top: 

Eigentlich bin ich im Moment ziemlich gefrustet, die ganzen Herzkreislaufsachen gehen nicht so in mein Hirn rein, wie ich das eigentlich geplant hatte... Aber das liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass ich bisher nur Anatomie und Physio gemacht habe/mache, auf Patho, Kardio und Pharma freu ich mich da schon fast, das macht nmlich Spa  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Zanza

Heute in einem Rutsch das Poster fr How to read a paper gemacht. Ist echt gut geworden, auch wenn ich das jetzt selber sage... waren da mal echt produktiv  :Grinnnss!: 
Und es ist schn, wenn man dann am Ende des Tages sieht, was man geschafft hat!

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist: Seit langem mal wieder der erste Flietext, den ich nicht nur aus Spa geschrieben hab und das auch noch in halbwegs scientific english. Bin voll stolz auf mich  :Grinnnss!:  Und die Jungs haben das mit dem Design auch super hinbekommen. Auf die bin ich auch sehr stolz. Ist das schn, bin grad echt voll zufrieden  :Grinnnss!: 
Werd jetzt noch ein bisschen Physio machen und dann schlummern gehen.

----------


## leofgyth77

yaaaaaaaay..neuroana lief super! ((:
dann wars das wohl mit anatomie-klausuren fr mich. am freitag wei ichs dann sicher hihihi ist das ein schnes gefhl

----------


## -Julchen-

Glckwunsch leofgyth!!! :Top:  Bist du dann mit dem Prpkurs durch?? 
Noch zweieinhalb Wochen (die allerdings sauanstrengend sind... :Keks: ) und dann noch zwei Wochen zum Lernen und dann--- FERIEN!!! Oh ich freu mich schon so auf meinen letzten Monat KPP auf der Station, auf der ich im Sommer schon war :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!: 
Ab wann habt ihr Semesterferien?

----------


## leofgyth77

prpkurs hatte ich bereits im 2. semester (: leider kann ich davon gar nix mehr und deswegen hab ich heute mal mit den medi-learn heften fr anatomie angefangen....
achja..ich bin so froh, wenns endlich mitte april ist ((:

----------


## -Julchen-

Ist bei euch Neuroana dann nicht im Prpkurs drin?

----------


## leofgyth77

nee. wir haben nur ein kopftestat, bei dem wirklich nur die makroskopischen sachen zum gehirn gefragt werden (also..die hirnnerven und ganglien muss man schon mit funktion kennen, aber halt kortexareale und sowas nicht).
neuroana kommt dann direkt im 4. und zwar wunderbar geballt auf 5 wochen oder so. aber dafr ist es jetz noch relativ frisch im kopf (:

----------


## leofgyth77

OH..du wunderbarer anatomieschein

nun bist du endlich mein!

 :Party:

----------


## Muriel

Glckwunsch! Das war der am heiesten herbeigesehnte Schein bei mir  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flemingulus

> Glckwunsch! Das war der am heiesten herbeigesehnte Schein bei mir


Schliee mich beidem an!  :Grinnnss!: 

Boah, was war ich froh, als ich den Anatomieschein hatte!

... wr mir aber sicher alles leichter gefallen, htts damals schon so coole Kurzlehrbcher gegeben.

----------


## Hippietyp

> ... wr mir aber sicher alles leichter gefallen, htts damals schon so coole Kurzlehrbcher gegeben.


Oder Buchdruck im Allgemeinen.

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ leo: Gratulation!!  :Party:

----------


## Flemingulus

> Oder Buchdruck im Allgemeinen.


 :Love:   :bhh:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Testat gestern so dermaen gerockt! Und das mit 'nem Thema, das ich nicht mal gelernt hatte. (Wer braucht denn schon die Milz...  ::-oopss:   )

----------


## leofgyth77

glckwunsch! freut mich sehr fr dich!
ja.was bei mir von der milz hngen blieb...4711 hihi
das wars dann aber auch schon, aber darum werde ich mich dann morgen kmmern..
feier schn heut abend!

----------


## pottmed

> Testat gestern so dermaen gerockt! Und das mit 'nem Thema, das ich nicht mal gelernt hatte. (Wer braucht denn schon die Milz...   )


Glckwunsch !

Ging mir hnlich, aber ich hatte nicht die Milz  :hmmm...:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Dann auch Glckwnsche an dich. Welches Thema gabs bei dir?

----------


## Saphira.

hab gestern im zweiten Versuch endlich Biochemie gerockt... unglaublich  :Grinnnss!: , kann es kaum fassen immerhin nach Begutachtung der Musterlsung schon 38 von 48 Punkten.. und es knnten sogar noch Eingaben zu meinen Gunsten durchgehen, so dass ich die 40'er Marke noch knacke... das ist doch mal ein gelungener Abschluss fr die Biochemie.. 
 ::-dance: genial genial genial  ::-dance: 

[dafr darf ich mich jetzt fr die Anatomieabschlussklausur in 12 Tagen vorbereiten... aber bei der Motivation schaff ich die hoffentlich auch noch  ::-oopss: ]

----------


## LaTraviata

Yeah, Glckwunsch....!
Und dann volle Kraft voraus mit der MS Anatomie  :Grinnnss!: !

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Saphira.: Glckwnsch!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

Glckwunsch an alle, die irgendwas abhaken knnen!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DeSeal

...erstes Anatomietestat (Knochen/Bnder/Gelenke) mit 9/9 gerockt  :Grinnnss!:  obwohl ich kurz davor und whrenddessen bestimmt ne Frequenz von 200 hatte ^^

----------


## ][truba][

Ja, das hatte ich im November. Das war noch was schnes.
Donnerstag bin ich mit Bewegungsapparat und Rumpfwnden dran..... mir grauts schon.

Aber Glckwunsch seaL! Ich hoffe du bist bereits betrunken  :Smilie: 
MfG Thomas

----------


## DeSeal

> Aber Glckwunsch seaL! Ich hoffe du bist bereits betrunken 
> MfG Thomas


Nope, ich habe mir erstmal Zeit genommen, was leckeres zu kochen (Penne mit Lachs und Blattspinat). Meine Kochmglichkeiten waren lernbedingt die Woche leider etwas zeitlich eingeschrnkt.

Aber mit der guten Grundlage werde ich mir jetzt gleich gediegen einen/zwei/drei/vier hinter die Binde kippen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## konstantin

Chemie geschrieben. Habe die letzte halbe Stunde der 90 Minuten damit verbracht, auszurechnen, wie viele Punkte ich im schlechtesten, guenstigsten und was auch immer was fuer Faelle erreicht habe. Habe eigentlich bei allen Varianten bestanden, mit Ruhm bekleckert habe ich mich trotzdem nicht.  :Grinnnss!: 

Egal, das war's mit der Chemie bis zum naechsten Wintersemester. Hoffentlich.  :Top:

----------


## Alchemist

So, vorgestern Bio geschrieben, gestern E-Mail gekriegt, dass ich mit etwas ber 80 % bestanden habe. Nchste Woche - 3 Klausuren, Physik ist auch dabei.  :Woow: 

konstantin, ich drck dir die Daumen.  :Top:

----------


## Angeletta

Super, Alchi!  :Smilie: 
...und bis bald

----------


## Alchemist

Angeletta, studierst du auch in Kln?

----------


## Hades

KF hat ich ja komplett vergessen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ][truba][

> Nope, ich habe mir erstmal Zeit genommen, was leckeres zu kochen (Penne mit Lachs und Blattspinat). Meine Kochmglichkeiten waren lernbedingt die Woche leider etwas zeitlich eingeschrnkt.
> 
> Aber mit der guten Grundlage werde ich mir jetzt gleich gediegen einen/zwei/drei/vier hinter die Binde kippen


na, das klingt doch ziemlich lecker. Da wrd ich ja auch mal zum Essen rumkommen. wenn ich donnerstag alles erfolgreich hinter mich gebracht haben sollte (hoffentlich) koch ich auch mal was RICHTIGES und dann knall ich mir mit hochprozentigem wieder den ganzen Bewegungsapparat ausm Kopf! ick freu ma (wenns denn klappt  :Big Grin: )

MfG Thomas

----------


## konstantin

Schreibe ebenfalls am Donnerstag Bewegungsapparat. Mit dem wieder rausknallen ist garkeine schlechte Idee!

 :Party:

----------


## Angeletta

> Angeletta, studierst du auch in Kln?


Noch nicht. Aber du hast mich bei Studi zb in deiner Freundesliste  :Woow:

----------


## leofgyth77

sohooo..physio schein ist auch eingesackt ((:

----------


## Inelein

NwP (Biochemie) im zweiten Versuch bestanden - juhuu!  :Party:

----------


## Cuba_libre

:Top:  :Top:  :Top: 

Und ich hab zu berichten, dass die Zwischenklausur doch nicht so bescheiden gelaufen ist wie ich (mal wieder) dachte! Ziel: mindestens zweistellig (bei 15 mglichen Punkten) wurde erreicht.
Ich bekomm irgendwann noch n Magengeschwr. Ich seh's kommen. Immer dieser Stress.  ::-oopss:

----------


## Flemingulus

Na Glckwunsch, Ihr fleiigen Scheinesammler!  :Grinnnss!:   ::-stud:

----------


## lio

Unser Anatomische Propdeutik-Tutor hat gestern spontan zwei Termine auf einmal gemacht Ist zwar nicht der Anatomie-Schein, aber jetzt hab ich immerhin alle Zugangsvoraussetzungen fr den Prpkurs erfllt. 
Nachtrgliche Anmeldung zum Histo-Kurs hat auch geklappt. Hab mir gleich mal den Lllmann-Rauch bestellt - der macht sich bestimmt gut im Bcherregal  :bhh:

----------


## altalena

> Unser Anatomische Propdeutik-Tutor hat gestern spontan zwei Termine auf einmal gemacht *Ist zwar nicht der Anatomie-Schein,* aber jetzt hab ich immerhin alle Zugangsvoraussetzungen fr den Prpkurs erfllt. 
> Nachtrgliche Anmeldung zum Histo-Kurs hat auch geklappt. Hab mir gleich mal den Lllmann-Rauch bestellt - der macht sich bestimmt gut im Bcherregal


Ach ja, wenn es so einfach wre, den Anatomieschein in Bonn zu erlangen  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Saphira.

Ich hab heute offiziell mein Biochemieergebnis bekommen... 37 Punkte und  nichtmal ne handvoll Leute sind besser  :Grinnnss!: ! Das ist DIE Motivation pur fr die Anatomieklausur nchste  Woche!  ::-dance:  

Hab auch gleich noch meine ersten 3 Pathobiochemiereferate in den letzten 24h fertiggemacht... bin jetzt wohl sowas wie der Mukoviszidosechampion  :Grinnnss!: !

----------


## DerSalamander

> Ich hab heute offiziell mein Biochemieergebnis bekommen... 37 Punkte und  nichtmal ne handvoll Leute sind besser ! Das ist DIE Motivation pur fr die Anatomieklausur nchste  Woche!  
> 
> Hab auch gleich noch meine ersten 3 Pathobiochemiereferate in den letzten 24h fertiggemacht... bin jetzt wohl sowas wie der Mukoviszidosechampion !


Das war bei euch jetzt die 3. Klausur, oder? Wie viele Leute mssen denn den Hrtefallantrag stellen? Ach mir grauts vor BC.
Nichtsdestotrotz, herzlichen Glckwunsch ;)

----------


## Alchemist

Saphira, glckwunsch zum tollen Ergebnis!!!

----------


## altalena

Heute Ergebnis von Neuro-Ana erfahren.....  :Party:  das war der letzte Schein, der zum Physikum gefehlt hat, und auch der hrteste  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Alchemist

Glckwunsch! Wie hast du denn dafr gelernt?

----------


## altalena

mit dem Trepel ....

----------


## LaTraviata

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, altalena! 
Und viel Erfolg weiterhin... ich drck' die Dumchen  :Grinnnss!: !

----------


## Saphira.

> Das war bei euch jetzt die 3. Klausur, oder? Wie viele Leute mssen denn den Hrtefallantrag stellen? Ach mir grauts vor BC.
> Nichtsdestotrotz, herzlichen Glckwunsch ;)


ja es war die 3. Klausur aber nicht fr mich... war erst mein zweiter Versuch (war im Oktober krank) und beim ersten hatten mir auch schon nur zwei Punkte zum Bestehen gefehlt und die wurden mir durch Eingaben weggenommen...

man hat ja offiziell 3 Wiederholungsmglichkeiten... also einen Hrtefallantrag muss noch keiner stellen, aber von 155 Leuten haben die Klausur wieder nur 66 bestanden.. die restlichen haben im Juli mit euch ihren letzten regulren Versuch nach einer Beratung... danach mssten sie dann einen Hrtefallantrag stellen falls sie es dann mit euch auch nicht schaffen...

----------


## DerSalamander

Ach ja, hast recht, es gibt 4 Versuche bis der Hrtefallantrag gestellt werden muss.
Aber das hrt sich echt nicht sehr schn an.

----------


## Gast09012019

Ja, definitv ein geiles Gefhl wenn man den Ana-Kram weg hat. Gratz!  :Party:

----------


## Hippietyp

Nie wieder Histo!

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Nie wieder Histo!


Glckwunsch, nchstes Semester dann MikroAna oder?
Thematisch irgendwie hnlich oder?

----------


## Hippietyp

> Glckwunsch, nchstes Semester dann MikroAna oder?
> Thematisch irgendwie hnlich oder?


Zerstre bitte nicht meine Illusionen.

----------


## Jemine

Mikroana und Neurohisto kommt ja auch noch!
Und Patho...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hippietyp

> Mikroana und Neurohisto kommt ja auch noch!
> Und Patho...


Muss man da auch berall zeichnen?! Mit dem Rest hatte ich ja nicht so das Problem ;)

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Muss man da auch berall zeichnen?!


Nur in MikroAna musste zeichnen (dafr aber "fehldiagnosenanflliger" ich sag mal Pankreas-Parotis-Lacrimalis  :hmmm...:  als Histo), in Patho ist der Mikroteil jetzt nur noch am Rechner...... von daher haste zeichentechnisch halbzeit.

----------


## Katjaaa

darf man beim/vor dem mndlichen physikum nicht auch nochmal zeichnen?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> darf man beim/vor dem mndlichen physikum nicht auch nochmal zeichnen?


Ja, aber sagen wir es mal so, wer sich da nett anstellt kriegt 100% keine Fehldiagnose.... Da sind die Embryo und / oder EM Bilder schlimmer.....

----------


## Jemine

Was meinste denn mit "nett anstellen"?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Was meinste denn mit "nett anstellen"?


Na wen sollte man sich denn Warmhalten und immer freundlich behandeln?
Richtig die Person die aufpasst und freundlich nickt wenn es passt, oder mit dem Kopf schttelt und nen neues Blatt rberreicht  :hmmm...:

----------


## Jemine

Verstehe, verstehe...

----------


## Rhiannon

Der Prpkurs-Schein ist meiner!!!!! Juhu!!!!!!

Man, hatte ich ein Glck, dass ich wirklich drei Fragenkomplexe gekriegt hab, wo ich wirklich Bescheid wusste und sicher was drber erzhlen konnte. Was bin ich froh, denn damit hatte ich fast nicht gerechnet so nervs wie ich war.

----------


## Frisko

So, nach dem Bewegungsapparat-Testat und der MT Klausur, heute Histo I bestanden.  ::-dance:

----------


## Rabbit80

Glckwunsch  :Top: 

Histo 1 ist bei mir am Dienstag dran und ne Woche spter der Bewegungsapparat, drckt mir die Daumen!

Cheers

----------


## Frisko

Wird gemacht, vielen Dank!!  :Top:

----------


## Zanza

Herz-Kreislauf bestanden, Semester quasi rum  :Top: 

Euch allen Glckwunsch zu euren Scheinen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Inelein

Jap, viele Glckwnsche auch von mir, ich wnschte ich htte auch schon welche  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Medi2009

Muha 3.Testat bestanden, Ich geh in die Semesterferien  ::-stud:

----------


## Angeletta

Rhiannon, ist Chemie mittlerweile gut rum?

----------


## Rhiannon

> Rhiannon, ist Chemie mittlerweile gut rum?


Ne, die ist weiterhin ein Fall fr den Frust-Bereich. Aber die Klausur ist erst bernchsten Freitag, also die 1. fr dieses Semester, die 3. fr mich. Mal sehen, was kommt.

----------


## Angeletta

Ich drck' dir alle Daumen, die ich hab und glaube an dich  :Smilie: 
Letztes Mal war es ja eh knapp, diesmal klappt es

----------


## Rhiannon

> Ich drck' dir alle Daumen, die ich hab und glaube an dich 
> Letztes Mal war es ja eh knapp, diesmal klappt es


Danke! Ich bin eigentlich auch positiver Dinge. Wenn ich den ganzen Anatomie-Kram hingekriegt hab, muss ich diesmal auch endlich die Chemie besiegen.

----------


## Hades

> Danke! Ich bin eigentlich auch positiver Dinge. Wenn ich den ganzen Anatomie-Kram hingekriegt hab, muss ich diesmal auch endlich die Chemie besiegen.


Ist der Goldfu wirklich so bse :|?

----------


## Rhiannon

@Hades: ich persnlich fands schon echt ziemlich fies und schwer. Und die Durchfallraten sprechen ja auch fr sich. Aber ich bin als Vergleich fr den "normalen" Studenten wohl nicht so gut, weil bei mir Chemie schon 7 Jahre her war im letzten Semester und ich es auch nur zwei Jahre in der Schule hatte. Fr wen, der grad aus der Schule raus ist und bis vor "kurzem" Chemie hatte, evtl sogar als LK, ist es sicher leichter und da wrd ich vllt sogar ausgelacht, weil ich noch nicht durch bin.

----------


## Jemine

Sich von irgendwelchen Leuten auslachen lassen, weil man dies oder jenes nicht bestanden hat, ist nicht!
Jeder so wie er kann.
Daumen gedrckt!

----------


## Hades

> @Hades: ich persnlich fands schon echt ziemlich fies und schwer. Und die Durchfallraten sprechen ja auch fr sich. Aber ich bin als Vergleich fr den "normalen" Studenten wohl nicht so gut, weil bei mir Chemie schon 7 Jahre her war im letzten Semester und ich es auch nur zwei Jahre in der Schule hatte. Fr wen, der grad aus der Schule raus ist und bis vor "kurzem" Chemie hatte, evtl sogar als LK, ist es sicher leichter und da wrd ich vllt sogar ausgelacht, weil ich noch nicht durch bin.


Ich hatte Chemie als LK, ist bei mir jetzt aber auch schon 6 Jahre her  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rhiannon

Wir knnen uns ja einfach mal gegenseitig die Daumen drcken. Dann wird das schon.

----------


## LaTraviata

Hier regiert auch die Chemie die nchste Woche. Heute hatte ich meinen letzten Praktikumstag in der Anorganik, nchsten Samstag dann die Klausur und dann wird erst nochmal die Kirche abgerissen  :Grinnnss!:   :Party: .

Montag wird unsere Klausurenphase gemtlich mit Termi eingelutet, finde ich ganz angenehm... und ein drei einhalb Wochen ist es schon rum, das Semester  :Grinnnss!: ! Kein Ersti mehr, noch ein Ansporn mehr... (ob dann das permanente Fragezeichen ber meinem Kopf verschwindet  :hmmm...: ?)

----------


## Zanza

Nee, das verschwindet nicht, man tut dann als Drittie bei den Einfhrungstagen nur so, als wrs weg  :bhh: 
Ich fhl mich noch nicht so, als wr schon ein Drittel (!) vom Studium rum. Ich hab doch gestern erst angefangen!!!

Aber Spa machts.  :Grinnnss!:  (Vorallem jetzt, da die Klausuren fr dieses Semester rum sind.)

----------


## Alchemist

@Rhiannon - Chemie ist ein groes Probleme eig. auch fr ziemlich viele der Leute, die frisch Abi gemacht haben (zumindest bei uns im Jahrgang), also Kopf hoch, es wird alles gut.  :Smilie:

----------


## Alchemist

> Hier regiert auch die Chemie die nchste Woche. Heute hatte ich meinen letzten Praktikumstag in der Anorganik, nchsten Samstag dann die Klausur und dann wird erst nochmal die Kirche abgerissen  .


Was macht ihr denn im anorganischen Praktikum? Qualitative Analyse von Ionen, Titrationen?

----------


## LaTraviata

> Was macht ihr denn im anorganischen Praktikum? Qualitative Analyse von Ionen, Titrationen?


Geeenauu... titriert bis zum Umfallen trifft es ganz gut, dann noch ein paar andere tolle Sachen, wo Farbensehen durchaus von Vorteil ist  :hmmm...: ...

Dank unseres Boxenassistenten war das Praktikum echt Sahne und hat Spa gemacht - in Sachen Klausurvorbereitung muss man allerdings echt umdenken. Rechnen, rechnen, rechnen ... mittlerweile kann ich fast alle Altklausuren auswendig und hoffe, da ich 50+ Punkte schreibe, wobei das sehr klausurabhngig ist. Bitte viel mit Redox, pH-Wert, Extinktion und so... da knnte was gehen, eher weniger beliebt: Dissoziationsgrad "alpha" und das Lslichkeitsprodukt ad absurdum...  :Keks: .

Egal, in einer Woche um die Zeit bin ich wahlweise manifest angetddelt in meinem Bett oder aber noch auf der Partymeile unterwegs  :Grinnnss!: ! Yeehaaa

----------


## Angeletta

Alchi, ist Chemie denn -objektiv gesehen- schwer?
Bekommst du's gut hin?

----------


## Hades

Der Alchemist kriegt das alles locker gebacken, da ist sich bei uns jeder sicher  :Top: 

Den Rest musste mal fragen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Angeletta

Ok, Hades, wir wrdest du Chemie als Otto-Normal-Student bewerten? :p

----------


## Hades

> Ok, Hades, wir wrdest du Chemie als Otto-Normal-Student bewerten? :p



******* (ein anderes Wort fr Exkrement  :Grinnnss!:  ), aber ich hab auch gerade erst wieder angefangen zu lernen und wenn Physik nicht bestanden ist, gehts am Mittwoch erstmal damit wieder weiter.

Freundlicherweise ist die Chemieklausur am selben Tag wie die Physik Nachschreibklausur.

Anorganik ist ja aufgrund der ersten Augabe in jeder Klausur nicht so schlimm (10 Punkte von den bentigten 12 kann man da direkt holen und das mit Lewis Strukturen), die Organik ist das ********* (da wo die Exkremente dann rauskommen)  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## pottmed

Jawohl, Histo I ist mein  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hades

Physikschein ist in der Tasche  ::-dance:

----------


## Cuba_libre

Glckwunsch ihr beiden!!  :Top:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

> Jawohl, Histo I ist mein


Meinen Glckwunsch! Ich hoffe, das kann ich nach morgen auch sagen. Aber ihr hattet auch viel bessere Prparate als wir  :hmmm...:

----------


## Frisko

Jo, da schlie ich mich an, Glckwunsch!

Ich wei gerade nicht, ob ich mich freuen oder vor den spteren Zeiten frchten soll...
Bei uns haben sie heute die kompletten Semesterplne umgeworfen.
In Kiel fangen wir im ersten Semester an mit BC, schreiben dafr am Ende des Semesters eine Bonusklausur, Physio dasselbe.
Jetzt haben sie beide Klausuren abgesagt, die komplette Physiologie rausgenommen, die kommt dann geballt im zweiten. 
BC kriegen wir dann als Komplettpackung im 3. Semester, es waren jede Woche zwei Nachmittage mit Seminar und Praktika verplant im zweiten Semester, fllt alles ins Dritte!
Dafr haben wir dann das Soziologie & Psychologie Praktikum zwischen 2. und 3. Semester, somit haben die Krankenpflegepraktikanten mal richtig das Kotzen bekommen heute!
 Aus einer Vierer-Klausurenwoche mach zwei!

----------


## leofgyth77

glckwunsch euch allen zu euren scheinen! (: da freut man sich beim mitlesen!

frisko..das hrt sich ja irgendwie verplant an...und reichlich spt so fast am ende des semesters...
aber ihr seid ja die versuchskaninchen..da machen sie ja meistens die klausuren noch schn einfach (falls sie sich nciht verschtzen...) war bei uns zumindest damals so..das semester ber uns hatte als erstes ne abschlussklausur in anatomie im 1. semester....die klausur war damals so leicht, dass ich mir ernsthaft berlegt hab, ob ich dafr berhaupt noch lernen soll. habs dann gott sei dank gemacht, weil unsere war ganz schn knackig, mit ursprngen und anstzen rauf und runter...ich hoffe mal das beste fr euch (:

----------


## Frisko

Ja, vor allem haben wir jetzt schon seit fast zwei Monaten Biochemie Vorlesungen... Also ich nicht... weil... ne. Aber bin mal gespannt, wie viel von dem Wissen in einem halben Jahr noch brig ist, wenn dazwischen die komplette Neuroanatomie, Histo II, Physiologieklausur, Schdeltestat und Med. Psychologie & Soziologie kommt!!   :Oh nee...:

----------


## leofgyth77

also, bei mir war da nix mehr da. aber ich muss auch sagen..ich war vielleicht nich so oft in der biochemie propdeutik vl  :Blush: 
aber es geht auch ohne vorkenntnisse. finde ich.
ich wrd mich da auch eher erstmal auf die anderen sachen konzentrieren!

----------


## Frisko

> aber ich muss auch sagen..ich war vielleicht nich so oft in der biochemie propdeutik vl


h... ja, so bin ich auch... zweimal war ich da...  :Top:

----------


## hulahopp

> Ich wei gerade nicht, ob ich mich freuen oder vor den spteren Zeiten frchten soll...
> Bei uns haben sie heute die kompletten Semesterplne umgeworfen.
> In Kiel fangen wir im ersten Semester an mit BC, schreiben dafr am Ende des Semesters eine Bonusklausur, Physio dasselbe.
> Jetzt haben sie beide Klausuren abgesagt, die komplette Physiologie rausgenommen, die kommt dann geballt im zweiten. 
> BC kriegen wir dann als Komplettpackung im 3. Semester, es waren jede Woche zwei Nachmittage mit Seminar und Praktika verplant im zweiten Semester, fllt alles ins Dritte!
> Dafr haben wir dann das Soziologie & Psychologie Praktikum zwischen 2. und 3. Semester, somit haben die Krankenpflegepraktikanten mal richtig das Kotzen bekommen heute!


Naja, das Psychologie/Soziologie-Praktikum ist wenigstens am Ende der Ferien. Dann hat man das wenigstens abgehakt. Viel schlimmer finde ich, das jetzt in diesen Ferien sowohl fr Chemie als auch frs Kopftestat gelernt werden muss. 

Und im zweiten Semester Histo II- und Neuroana-Testate (sollen ja wohl mit die schlimmsten sein) mit nur einer Woche dazwischen wird ziemlich heftig werden. Die Drittsemester meinten, dass das zweite bei ihnen total entspannend war. Na, das war dann wohl einmal!

Die nderung frs dritte Semester finde ich gut: Nur Biochemie und Physiologie und zwischen BC-Klausur und Ph-Klausur immerhin ber 3 Wochen Zeit. Muss man bei der Stoffflle wahrscheinlich trotzdem parallel machen. Irgendwie vermiss ich auf dem Plan bisher aber das BC-Praktikum??

Beim Plan frs 4.Semster, der ja wohl nur fr die jetzigen Drittsemester gilt, vermisse ich die Wiederholungsprfungen in den letzten drei Wochen. Stattdessen drfen die jetzt ganz am Ende noch eine Physio-Klausur schreiben. Die haben wir bis dahin immerhin schon hinter uns.

----------


## Jemine

Heute in der Neuroana-VL mit Patientenvorstellung (das Highlight des Jahres^^) erzhlte ein Patient von der "Amnesthestistin" Goldig! Aber scheint ne interessante Fachrichtung zu sein.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## konstantin

Anatomieklausur bestanden.  :Luigi von Rippenspreizer: 

Bestehensgrenze wurde 2x herab gesetzt wegen unzulaenglich formulierter Fragen und es sind trotzdem 40% durchgefallen. Ich waere aber auch ohne weit ueber der Bestehensgrenze gewesen.  :Grinnnss!:  Hach, was fuer eine Erleichterung!

Jetzt nur noch das Embryologietestat am Freitag durchboxen und dann ist mir der Rest auch echt egal.  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## perro

SEMESTERFERIEEEEEEN  ::-dance:

----------


## leofgyth77

neeeid (:
genie es ((:

----------


## perro

danke  :Smilie:  morgen geht wieder in die heimat! ich freu mich schon so!

wnsch euch allen noch viel erfolg und durchhaltevermgen fr die anstehenden klausuren. ich drck euch die daumen  :Top:

----------


## leofgyth77

schreibst du dann eigentlich physikum? weil in der info steht ja, du bist im 4.?

----------


## perro

nene, ich hab ein bisschen geschummelt.... das 3. hab ich jetzt fertig und das 4. fngt ende februar an...habs nur schon gendert ;)
physikum bzw. das sterreichische korrelat dazu kommt im juli  :Smilie:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

wie siehts bei dir aus Leo, bist schon prpariert frs M1?

----------


## leofgyth77

mr pink,
ich hab mir ein bissl viel druck gemacht und bin etwas..nja ausgerastet. hab jetz das physikum verschoben auf nchstes semester. ich mach also noch gechillt das semester fertig und kann mich dann nchstes semester gezielt nur aufs physikum vorbereiten (: jetz gehts mir auch wieder gut hihi
wir knnen uns dann also nchstes semester gegenseitig vollheulen (:

----------


## Mr. Pink online

:Big Grin:  Du bist ja raffiniert. Aber sehr cool, dann bin ich im Sommer wirklich nicht alleine. Bist du denn scheinfrei? Dann knntest du das komplette Sommersemester ja nur M1 Vorbereitung betreiben.

----------


## leofgyth77

hab nchsten samstag noch eine prfung und psych-soz hab ich auf nchstes semester geschoben, weil das eh der gesamte stoff frs physikum ist..also warum jetz schon lernen, wenn ichs dann eh nochmal lernen muss. und so gut bleibt mir das zeug ja nicht im kopf (: ansonsten wr ich dann scheinfrei und hab das gesamte semester frei. muss ja nur zu dieser einen prfung hingehn..kurse und so ist alles erledigt (:

----------


## DesperateHousearzt

Am Montag TPK-Abschlussklausur, wird schon werden, alle arbeiten sind eine Woche vor Kursende fertig und danach gehts fr 2 Monate in die Semesterferien bevor Phantom I anfngt. Porno.

----------


## Rabbit80

Histo I Testat.....bestanden  :Grinnnss!: 
Knnte ruhig so weitergehen.....Dienstag kommt der Bewegungsapparat dran

----------


## DerSalamander

Yay, Chemie Teil I bestanden und zwar so, dass ich bei den nchsten beiden nur noch die Mindestanzahl an Punkten brauch, um meinen Schein zu bekommen! Juhu! :Party:

----------


## Hades

Gratulation, kann ich was von dem Chemieglck fr Freitag haben  :Grinnnss!: ?

----------


## DerSalamander

Gerne! Solang ich es am Montag nochmal zurck haben kann ;)
Aber das packst du schon! ;)

----------


## LaTraviata

@ Hades: ich drcke die Daumen! Ich habe es auch gepackt und darf mit einem Plsterchen ins Organiksemester, juhu! Augenblicklich 33% der Klausuren geschafft, weiter geht's!

Bob, wir schaffen DAS  :Grinnnss!: !

----------


## leofgyth77

physio-schein ist nun offiziell eingesackt und letztes biochemiepraktikum liegt hinter mir. jetz nur noch die 33% am samstag schreiben und alles ist paletti. und dann auf in entspannte semesterferien und ein entspanntes semester voller physikums-vorbereitung (:
so, ich les nochmal die klinischen seminare, dann geh ich schlafen. mir war noch den ganzen tag schlecht nach der blden schoki-esserei im praktikum...vielleicht war der sekt danach auch nich so ganz gut auf praktisch nchternen magen...aber es musste ja doch gefeiert werden

----------


## saipro

Nur noch 2mal 2 Stunden Anatomieseminar und ich kann zum ersten Mal im Leben sagen: Ich bin scheinfrei  :Party:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

JAAAAAAAAAA!!! Becken-Bein-Testat gerockt (Naja, gerockt hat eher der Prof.  :Party:  ) Und ich hab doch noch Hoffnung wegen der Histoklausur. Darf morgen nochmal hin.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

ich drck dir ganz fest die daumen!

----------


## Rabbit80

> Histo I Testat.....bestanden 
> Knnte ruhig so weitergehen.....Dienstag kommt der Bewegungsapparat dran


Bewegunsapparat....bestanden  :Grinnnss!: .....auf zu den Muskeln  :hmmm...: 

Aber erst noch Psych& Soz, Bio und Chemie...naja Physik halt auch noch ::-oopss:

----------


## maggi90w

> Bewegunsapparat....bestanden .....auf zu den Muskeln


Wie jetzt? Bewegungsapparat ohne Muskeln?

----------


## Rabbit80

> Wie jetzt? Bewegungsapparat ohne Muskeln?


Yoohhh...Muskeln sind die Ferienlektre  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Frisko

Luft bei uns auch so... Bei uns ist in den Ferien Chemie-Praktikum und kncherner Schdel dran...  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

:Grinnnss!:  Histo ist mein!!!

----------


## leofgyth77

yaaay (((: freut mich sternenprinzessin!

----------


## Elena1989

Herzlichen Glckwunsch euch allen! Ist schn zu hren, dass es bei allen so gut luft!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## pottmed

> Histo ist mein!!!


Gratuliere ! 

Ahso, Anatomie gestern auch gerockt  :Party:

----------


## leofgyth77

congrats pottmed.
so, ich geh dann heute das letzt mal in die uni...sehr seltsames gefhl...dann erst wieder juli, wenn ich psych-soz schreib.

----------


## Jemine

Glckwunsch an alle!
Besonders die Magdeburger, die irgendwelche Antatomen besiegt haben  :Grinnnss!:  *strike*

----------


## Zanza

Glckwunsch, ihr Lieben, das hrt sich doch alles gut an!

Bei mir jetzt auf dem Programm: FEEERIEN!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hippietyp

> Glckwunsch an alle!
> Besonders die Magdeburger, die irgendwelche Antatomen besiegt haben  *strike*


Zum Besiegen sind die zu lieb und knuffig!

----------


## Gast09012019

DANKE DIR GLEITKLAUSEL, ICH LIEBE DICH!!!  :Love:

----------


## leofgyth77

biochemie klausur lief ordentlich, die 33% dften gut drin sein. so..und jetz wei ic hgar nicht, was ich mit mir anfangen soll. die freude auf die semesterferien bleibt irgendwie aus, weil noch zu viel wehmut dabei ist, dass ich wirklich physikum nicht mitschreib. aber naja..ich denk, dass kommt dann nchste woche, wenn mir alle anderen was vorjammern  :hmmm...: 
schne ferien euch alle!

----------


## Frisko

Ach watt... Entscheidungen im Nachhinein nie anzweifeln! Den Mut haben wahrscheinlich nicht soo viele, aus Rcksicht auf sich selbst mal zurckzutreten.
 :Meine Meinung: 

Ich drck Daumen und beglckwnsche euch alle, schne Ferien etc...
Ich hab jetzt noch Bio (mittlerweile  ::-dance: ) und Physik (immer noch :Wand: ) vor mir und dann sind meine wahren Semesterferien von Juli bis Oktober auch nicht mehr sooo fern...

----------


## DerMedicus1984

Also ich bin schon gerade sehr frustriert.

Befinde mich im Modellstudiengang an der Charit, wo alles ein wenig anders abluft. Wir haben halt am Semesterende zu jedem Modul eine MP-Prfung und zustzlich eine SMPP (strukturierte-mndlich-praktische-Prfung) wo irgendwie niemand was, wie diese aussehen wird.

Erst hie es, es ginge um grundstzliche rtzliche Fhigkeiten, sprich Blutdruckmessen, Palpation, Perkusion, Reflextests oder Pupillenreaktion, jetzt haben wir letzte Woche (in 2 Wochen sind die Prfungen) auf einmal gesagt bekommen, wir knnen auch zu smtlichen Modulen Fragen gestellt bekommen.

Auch frustrierend war, dass es immer hie die medizinischen Inhalte sind im 1.FS eher eine Art Zusatz (wir haben halt zu jedem naturwiss. Thema eine Art Fallvorstellung, z.b. bei Lipiden Adipositas oder bei Sacchariden Diabetis Mellitus, aber nicht Prfungsrelevant seien und nun sollen wir die ganzen Krankheiten komplett beschreiben knnen.

Auch hie es bei uns dass unser erstes Modul nicht Prfungsrelevant sein soll und nun sollen wir auf einmal, obwohl wir im 1.FS weder Prpkurs noch Anatomie gehabt haben, den grundstzlichen anatomischen Aufbau kennen msseninkl. med. Lagebezeichnungen. Zu dem Thema hatten wir gerade mal ein 3std. Praktikum, ich mein das kanns doch nicht sein oder? 

Zustzlich wissen wir nie genau, wie detailliert wir den Stoff knnen mssen. Da wir eig jede Woche oder praktisch jedes Seminar andere Dozenten, die immer unterschiedliche Aussagen treffen (erster Dozent, "das msst ihr alles auswendig knnen", zweiter Dozent "nene, ihr msst es mal gesehen haben, aber nicht auswendig lernen"). Jetzt sind meine Kommilitonen (ich eig auch, hab aber gerad einfach mal kein Bock^^) die Duale Reihe Biochemie auswendig zu lernen. Find das fr ein Semester+Anatomie (wozu wir halt wie schon beschrieben nur ein Praktikum hatten)+die rtzlichen Fhigkeiten (die wir im Prinzip nur einmal gezeigt bekommen haben) einfach viel zu viel ist.

Und weil ich gerade so schn dabei bin meinen Frust Luft zu lassen, hat unsere Projektsteuerung jetzt einfach mal alles an Biochemie mitaufgenommen und uns letzten Do eine Liste mit ber 500 Lernzielen geschickt. Wie gesagt, in 2Wochen sind Prfungen. Habe mich jetzt auch vom 1.Prftermin abgemeldet und muss quasi die Semesterferien mit lernen verbringen. Ntzt mir ja nichts, wenn ich im Vorfeld schon wei, dass ich durchfallen werde.

Soviel zum Thema Modellstudiengang. Positiv anzumerken sei, dass wir halt schon vom 1.FS Patientenkontakt bekommen (wir haben eine Art Untersuchungs-Kurs), viel Wert auf soziale Kompetenzen gelegt wird (haben einen Kurs namens KIT "Kommunikation, Interaktion, Teamfhigkeit), wo wir von Anfang an lernen, wie man sich als Arzt optimal gegenber Patienten, Kollegen, Pflegepersonal usw. verhalten soll.

Also die Grundidee des Modellstudiengangs ist sicher sehr gut, aber die naturwiss. modulisierung funktioniert bis jetzt eher schlecht, weil wir eben keine Grundkenntnisse in Chemie/Physik vermittelt bekommen haben und das jetzt einfach mal Vorraugesetzt wird, was mir als Wartezeitlich, wo mein Abi schon 6Jahre zurckliegt enorme Schwierigkeiten bereitet.

Bin nur froh wenn ich diesen Biochemie Kram hinter mir habe und endlich med. relevante Inhalte lernen darf. Sicher muss man die biochemischen Grundlagen einmal verstanden haben, aber wir gehen halt sehr arg ins Detail und momentan frhl ich mich eher wie in einem Biochemie-Studium. Vor allem wenn einem bestimmte Dozenten immer wieder sagen, dass man das weder brauch um hinterher zu praktizieren, noch die ganzen Details behalten wird (haben halt noch zustzlich eine Art Lerngruppe, namens POL-problemorientierstes Lernen, wo wir einen Neurologen als Dozenten haben, der immer mal wieder mit Kopf schttelt wenn er uns zuhrt^^).

Naja, die Frage nach dem "Warum muss ich das jetzt lernen - ich will Arzt werden" sollte man sich wohl oder bel schnellstmglich abgewhnen. ;)

----------


## Frisko

Bioschein... woohoo....  ::-dance:

----------


## Rabbit80

> Bioschein... woohoo....


Glckwunsch, Frisko :Top: 

Bei mir ist Bio morgen dran....hoffe das ich recht viel Glck beim Kreuzen hab  ::-oopss:

----------


## leofgyth77

bio ist echt in ordnung (: schaffst du sicherlich, aber die daumen werden trotzdem gedrckt!

----------


## Annaly

yeah Frisko, ich sto mal mental mit dir an  :Party: 

aber freitag physik - da geht mir der liebenswerte poppes doch auf grundeis...  :Wand:

----------


## Frisko

Mental zurck!  :bhh: 

Ich hab gerade 3,5 Stunden mit der schwarzen Reihe in der Bib verbracht... Und habs verstanden.... Ich bin total begeistert...  :bhh: 

13 Punkte sind das Ziel...

Und ich hatte sooo unglaubliches Kreuzglck... Htte es zwar auch so geschafft aber flockig 5 Mal richtig geraten!!

----------


## Alchemist

So, das 1. vorklinische Semester ist fr mich schon zu Ende. Habe unter ca. 300 Leuten die beste Chemie Klausur geschrieben: 29 Punkte (von 30) Anorganik, 29 (von 30) Organik, 12 (von 15) Biochemie.  :Smilie:  Die Klausur besteht bei uns ausschlielich aus Freitextaufgaben. Schne Ferien an alle!

----------


## Hades

Alter Angeber :p

Aber egal, Chemie bestanden (☞ﾟ∀ﾟ)☞

----------


## DerSalamander

Yay, Hades, dann hat das ausgeliehene Glck ja was genutzt. ;)

----------


## Hades

> Yay, Hades, dann hat das ausgeliehene Glck ja was genutzt. ;)


Und wie, ich verneige mich und danke vielmals  :Big Grin:

----------


## DerSalamander

Immer wieder gerne *g

----------


## Rhiannon

> Immer wieder gerne *g


Ich htt das geliehene Glck dann gern fr die Nachholklausur.....

----------


## DerSalamander

Kannste haben, ist ja zurckgegeben worden ;)
Ich leg auch noch was drauf, allerdings nchsten Mittwoch brauch ichs selbst. Da heits bei mir Daumen drcken bei der alles entscheidenden dritten Teilklausur.

----------


## Rhiannon

> Kannste haben, ist ja zurckgegeben worden ;)
> Ich leg auch noch was drauf, allerdings nchsten Mittwoch brauch ichs selbst. Da heits bei mir Daumen drcken bei der alles entscheidenden dritten Teilklausur.


Solangs ichs mir am 11.3. leihweise hier abholen kann, ist alles klar. Solange kanns seinen Dienst tun, wo es muss.  :hmmm...:

----------


## DerSalamander

Wenn das so ist, abgemacht ;)

----------


## Saphira.

YEEEEAH!!!! Hab nur eine von 36 Fragen in Pathobiochemie falsch beantwortet... oh man wie geil ist das... und jetzt auch noch Semesterferien  :Grinnnss!:  da sieht die Welt doch schon wieder ganz anders aus als noch heute Morgen  :Grinnnss!: !

Viel Glck allen dies noch brauchen fr den Semesterendspurt!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Alchemist

> Alter Angeber :p
> 
> Aber egal, Chemie bestanden (☞ﾟ∀ﾟ)☞


Jaja, von wegen Angeber.  :Smilie:  Die Klausuren wurden ja von den Chemie-Assistenten korrigiert, nicht von mir, ist also alles objektiv. 
Glckwunsch!  :Smilie: 

Saphira, Glckwunsch! =)

----------


## Angeletta

Ohje :/
Wie war denn die Durchfallquote?

----------


## Hades

> Ohje :/
> Wie war denn die Durchfallquote?


Etwas mehr als 51% :/ (Ist, wenn man an frhere Klausuren denkt, wohl garnicht so schlecht)

----------


## Angeletta

Naja, du hast es ja geschafft. Und Alchi mit seinen 70 Punkten  :Big Grin: 
War es denn eher so eine "Prinzip lernen und dann anwenden"-Klausur oder eine "Tausend Molekle und so auswendiglern"-Klausur?

----------


## Rabbit80

> bio ist echt in ordnung (: schaffst du sicherlich, aber die daumen werden trotzdem gedrckt!


bio ging eher in die hose.....da muss ich wohl nochmal ran  :grrrr....: 
neeeeee, Bio - Schein gehrt mir  :Grinnnss!: 

dafr ist psych&soz in der tasche  :Grinnnss!:  

wenn am freitag der chemie schein noch "meins" wre.......achja trumen darf man ja noch   :bhh:

----------


## Alchemist

> Naja, du hast es ja geschafft. Und Alchi mit seinen 70 Punkten 
> War es denn eher so eine "Prinzip lernen und dann anwenden"-Klausur oder eine "Tausend Molekle und so auswendiglern"-Klausur?


Lernen, verstehen und anwenden. Die Klausur an sich war vom Niveau her unvergleichbar (also schwieriger) mit denen aus den letzten Jahren, nur die Aufpasser waren naja ... und deswegen haben eben so "wenig" (also fr Chemie) nicht bestanden.

----------


## Hades

Glck fr uns dass soviele geschrieben haben.. naja du httest das auch so geschafft :p.

----------


## Elluschka

Habe heute meine Anatomiescheine abgeholt. Freu! :Top:

----------


## DerSalamander

Ich geh morgen mal meine beiden Bioscheine abholen. ;)

----------


## leofgyth77

sooo..offiziell darf ich mich nun endlich besitzer des biochemie-scheins nennen..hihi ich freu mich echt darber. ((:
wnsche euch noch eine schne restwoche..ich mach mal wellness urlaub hehe

----------


## Zanza

Oh cool, das hrt sich doch schn an, leo! Also das mit dem Schein und dem Wellness-Urlaub  :Grinnnss!:  Viel Spa!

Allen andern auch Glckwunsch zu allen bestandenen Sachen!

----------


## -Julchen-

Wellness Urlaub... Das wrs jetzt!! 
Viel Spa und vorallem Erholung, Leo!! :Top:

----------


## Theriak

> Lernen, verstehen und anwenden. Die Klausur an sich war vom Niveau her unvergleichbar (also schwieriger) mit denen aus den letzten Jahren, nur die Aufpasser waren naja ... und deswegen haben eben so "wenig" (also fr Chemie) nicht bestanden.


Neeee die war auf keinen Fall schwerer als die Vorklausuren. AC-Teil war mal wirklich geschenkt wenn man das mit alten Klausren vergleicht. Wenn man den Kram in der Vorlesung mitschreibt war auch OC machbar. Bei den letzten Klausuren der letzten 3-4 Semester waren richtige Hammer dabei.

----------


## Angeletta

Bestimmt httest du auch bei einer hheren Durchfallquote deine fast volle Punktzahl gehabt, sei unbesorgt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cuba_libre

I have nothing to do today and it feels awesome!!!!!
Das 3. Semester in Mannheim hatte gestern die letzte Prfung, Ferien ich komme  :Grinnnss!: 
An alle, die noch nicht fertig sind: Viel Glck weiterhin bei den Klausuren.  ::-stud:

----------


## Alchemist

> Neeee die war auf keinen Fall schwerer als die Vorklausuren. AC-Teil war mal wirklich geschenkt wenn man das mit alten Klausren vergleicht. Wenn man den Kram in der Vorlesung mitschreibt war auch OC machbar. Bei den letzten Klausuren der letzten 3-4 Semester waren richtige Hammer dabei.


Naja das ist natrlich subjektiv, aber in der Klausur vom 02.2010 gab es ja z.B. im OC-Teil lediglich ein (einfaches)  Mechanismus und das wars dann. 
Aber was solls, Hauptsache Chemie ist schon vorbei.  :Smilie: 

PS: Glckwunsch Elluschka und DerSalamander!

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Den MC-Teil der Bioklausur hab ich dezent gerockt!!!  :Top:  Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf das Ergebnis der offenen Fragen, die drften aber auch nicht so schlecht ausgefallen sein. Jetzt bin ich sogar ein bisschen motiviert, um Physik zu lernen... :Woow:

----------


## SineNomine

Physik steht bei mir morgen an, aber heute morgen hab ich ausgeschlafen, bin aufgewacht und hab irgendwie beschlossen, lieber per Al Jazeera Revolution in gypten zu guggen.

Hab dafr die Tage davor gearbeitet, also mach ich mir nun de Tag frei, man kann ja nicht immer nur Medizin im Kopf haben  :Top: 

Zumal ich den Tag irgendwie sehr entspannend fand  :Big Grin:

----------


## Thunderstorm

BC2-Klausur doch noch bestanden, da runterkorrigiert wurde  :Love: 
Physikum ich komme - juchhu  ::-dance:

----------


## Nessiemoo

Anatomie endgltig bestanden heute! ^^ Am Montag gehe ich noch mal hin, um mal sicher in den listen es noch mal zu kontrollieren, aber sonst - Juchu, Anatomie schein  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## SineNomine

> Physik steht bei mir morgen an, aber heute morgen hab ich ausgeschlafen, bin aufgewacht und hab irgendwie beschlossen, lieber per Al Jazeera Revolution in gypten zu guggen.
> 
> Hab dafr die Tage davor gearbeitet, also mach ich mir nun de Tag frei, man kann ja nicht immer nur Medizin im Kopf haben 
> 
> Zumal ich den Tag irgendwie sehr entspannend fand


So gut wie die Klausur gelaufen ist, sollte ich in Zukunft n paar Revolutionen anzetteln, frchte ich  :Aufgepasst!: 

Semester ist ... FERTICH !  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

Letzte Klausur war bei mir letzten Donnerstag....Ich bin so froh, dass ich den Prpkurs erfolgreich berstanden habe  :Love:  jetzt geh ich da nur noch als Tutor hin  :Smilie:

----------


## LaTraviata

Gestern Abend feiern gewesen, was ich tatschlich kurzzeitig bereut hatte, dafr ging der heutige Tag dann doch ganz gut. Habe mit einer Kommilitonin Bio durchgesprochen und es wird machbar sein, wenn sich die Biologen nicht ikomplett verschwrt haben sollten. Morgen nochmal Physik/ BC Lerngruppe und dann auf in die letzte Semester-/ Klausurenwoche des ersten Semesters!

Aber jetzt erst einmal Geburtstag mit meinem Papa feiern - also mal schnell mit dem Autochen heim "brettern"... Euch allen schne Ferien und denjenigen, die auch noch die ein oder andere Prfung "wuppen" mssen, dafr ein glckliches Hndchen und viel Erfolg!

----------


## Inelein

Herzlichen Glckwunsch euch allen, Mensch, da wird man ja ganz neidisch, ich bin erst nchsten Mittwoch durch mit dem Semester und dann den Montag drauf fngt gleich das KPP an...  :was ist das...?:  - ich wnsch euch trotzdem schne, wohlverdiente Ferien!

----------


## Vina88

yipppieh!!!!!!!!!
prpkurs berlebt, anatomie schein in der tasche, das harte semester hat sich doch gelohnt  :Big Grin: 
jetzt endlich mal nix tun und semesterferien genieen  :Smilie: 
euch noch viel erfolg! :Party:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Physikklausur war ganz okay, msste gereicht haben, um insgesamt auf 120 Punkte zu kommen. 
Und jetzt sind erstmal FERIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEN!!!  ::-dance:

----------


## runderling

Yipiiiiieh  ::-winky:  ::-winky: 

heute meine integrierte Klausur in Heidelberg gut bestanden - jetzt knnen die Ferien beginnen! War ein hartes Stck Arbeit, bin froh, dass es vorbei ist. :Grinnnss!: 

Allen anderen noch viel Glck fr zu schreibende Klausuren und schne Ferien fr alle...

----------


## -Julchen-

> Yipiiiiieh 
> 
> heute meine integrierte Klausur in Heidelberg gut bestanden - jetzt knnen die Ferien beginnen! War ein hartes Stck Arbeit, bin froh, dass es vorbei ist.
> 
> Allen anderen noch viel Glck fr zu schreibende Klausuren und schne Ferien fr alle...


Glckwunsch!!!! Ich auch  :Party:  Und nach der Klausur haben wir uns die Ferien echt verdient ::-winky:

----------


## runderling

@ Julchen

Glckwunsch auch fr dich! :Top: 
Jetzt feiern,  :Party: , die Ferien genieen ::-bee: , die nchste Integrierte packen wir mit links und dann kann uns das blde Ph.... im Sommer nicht mehr schrecken  :Grinnnss!:  !

----------


## -Julchen-

@runderling: Aber sowas von!!! :Top:   Wer die Integrierten berlebt, schafft das Physikum (uiuiui  :Woow:  ) ja wohl mit links!!  ::-stud: 
Und die Integrierte vom vierten soll ja eher leichter sein, 
so zur Abwechslung :hmmm...:

----------


## pottmed

Jawohl Bio gerockt, jetzt nur noch auf die Physikergebnisse warten *hibbel*

----------


## Pheefke

So, erstes Semester ist rum. Fragt mich bitte nicht wie, aber irgendwie habe ich alles bestanden. Wahnsinn. :Party:  Nun rufen Chemie und Biopraktikum, ein Monat KPP und dann gehts schon wieder weiter.

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Bio aber sowas von gerockt!!! Und genau wie pottmed warte ich jetzt auf die Physikergebnisse, aber hab da ein ganz gutes Gefhl!

----------


## LaTraviata

Feeeeeerieeeeeen! 
Das erste Semester rum und ich bi zufrieden. Nach einigen Hhne und Tiefen bin ich, so denke ich, doch in meinem Leben angekommen. Irgendwie wird es - auch wenn diverse Vorhaben und Ansprche bestehen bleiben.

Euch ein wunderbares Wochenende und entweder steife hrchen oder nun gepflegtes Umschalten in den Ferienmodus!
LG

----------


## Hades

> Feeeeeerieeeeeen! 
> Das erste Semester rum und ich bi


 :Grinnnss!:  h?

Gratuliere, heute war bei uns der letzte Chemiepraktikumstag, FERIEEEEEN  ::-dance:

----------


## DerSalamander

Yeah, ich darf den Chemieschein mein eigen nennen und hab die letzte Klausur sogar mit voller Punktzahl bestanden. Keine Ahnung, wie ich das gemacht hab.  :bhh:  Aber coohoool! ;)

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Physik gerockt! Deutlich ber der Bestehensgrenze, fragt mich nicht, wie ich das geschafft habe, aber ich freu mich!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LaTraviata

Gratulation an Euch alle!

----------


## pottmed

> Physik gerockt! Deutlich ber der Bestehensgrenze, fragt mich nicht, wie ich das geschafft habe, aber ich freu mich!


Gratulation, ich auch  :Party:

----------


## Saphira.

Soo meine ersten 1,5 Ferienwochen hab ich jetzt schonmal ganz gut genutzt... hab mir die Physiologie der Niere in Silbernagel, Duale Reihe und Medi-Learn Skript erarbeitet und bin sehr stolz auf das Ergebnis... beim allerersten kreuzen von Physiologiefragen der schwarzen Reihe hab ich jede einzelne Frage richtig  :Party:  das ist doch mal ein guter Einstieg in die Physiologie... jetzt schreib ich mir nur noch ne Zusammenfassung, damit ich mein gelerntes auch nochmal nachschlagen kann, falls es sich wieder in einen Winkel meines Hirns verkriecht in dem ich es nicht auffinden kann  :Grinnnss!:  so sollen Ferien sein... entspannt und trotzdem produktiv  :Love: !

----------


## leofgyth77

aah..die niere  :Love: 
die habe ich ja echt gehasst...aber irgendwann haben wir dann doch zueinander gefunden hehe
ja, ich denke vegetative physio werd ich mir auch bald wieder zu gemte fhren...weil das konnt ich so gut und das wr ja dann schade, wenns wieder ganz weg wre...
ansonsten bin ich mega im entspannen...gestern haben mich zwei freunde besucht, die auch physikum nicht mitschreiben....war echt schn, haben uns regensburg angeschaut und nen schnen tag gemacht (:

----------


## LaTraviata

Physik bestanden, juhuuuuu! Jetzt kann die Birne wirklich mal offline gehen und es MUSS dem Spa gefrnt werden!

Schne Ferien Euch allen!

----------


## pottmed

Gratuliere !  :Party:

----------


## altalena

Cool, Lene, Glckwunsch, dann hat sich der Geburtstagslernmarathon ja gelohnt.
Hau rein  :Party:

----------


## LaTraviata

Ja, ich htte auch  :kotzen:  wenn nicht...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Saphira.

Sodele 63-seitige Zusammenfassung  :Blush:  (ja das Wort ist hier wohl irrefhrend) zum Thema Niere, Wasser- und Elektrolythaushalt wre fertig.. inklusive der 25 Aufgaben fr die Heimarbeit und der 5 Referate... dann gehts mal morgen auf zur Lunge, Atmung und Sure-Basen-Haushalt... gelesen hab ich schon, aber die nchste Zusammenfassung ruft!  :Top:

----------


## DeSeal

So, Muskeltestat im Nachtermin wre dann auch geschafft  :Blush:  Und ich bin gleich um eine Erfahrung reicher: Lernen, dann klappts auch mit den Muskeln  :Big Grin:

----------


## LaTraviata

Glckwunsch... jetzt Ferien?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> So, Muskeltestat im Nachtermin wre dann auch geschafft  Und ich bin gleich um eine Erfahrung reicher: Lernen, dann klappts auch mit den Muskeln


Glckwunsch!!

----------


## DeSeal

Nee, hier in  ist seit einer Woche schon das zweite Semester am laufen  :Smilie:

----------


## Humane

> ... um eine Erfahrung reicher: Lernen, dann klappts auch mit den Muskeln


 :peng: 

PS: Glckwunsch!

----------


## lio

Oh man, ich bin seit Freitag sooo gut gelaunt. Nie wieder Pflegepraktikum!  :bhh: 
Hab grad meinen Chemieschein abgeholt. Hoffentlich find ich diese Woche noch eine Wohnung, dann kann ich noch ein paar Tage heimfahren

----------


## bremer

> Oh man, ich bin seit Freitag sooo gut gelaunt. Nie wieder Pflegepraktikum!


Wars so schlimm?

----------


## lio

> Wars so schlimm?


h, ja. An sich wars auf der Intensiv ziemlich cool, aber meine Motivation hat sprbar nachgelassen, als ich den blutigen Easyflowbeutel-Inhalt des HepC-Patienten ins Gesicht bekommen habe und mich beim Betriebsarzt vorstellen musste.
Gestern bzw. morgen arbeite ich auf meiner alten Station vom zweiten Monat, da bekomm ich fr denselben Job 10,50 pro Stunde Zwei unbezahlte Monate htten auch gereicht, finde ich  :hmmm...:

----------


## Miniwini

> h, ja. An sich wars auf der Intensiv ziemlich cool, aber meine Motivation hat sprbar nachgelassen, als ich den blutigen Easyflowbeutel-Inhalt des HepC-Patienten ins Gesicht bekommen habe und mich beim Betriebsarzt vorstellen musste.
> Gestern bzw. morgen arbeite ich auf meiner alten Station vom zweiten Monat, da bekomm ich fr denselben Job 10,50 pro Stunde Zwei unbezahlte Monate htten auch gereicht, finde ich


Du hast dein KPP bezahlt bekommen (teilweise)?

----------


## lio

> Du hast dein KPP bezahlt bekommen (teilweise)?


Das nicht, sorry, das hab ich bld formuliert ;D
Ich meinte: zwei Monate Pflegepraktikum htten in meinen Augen berhaupt gereicht. Der dritte Monat hat sich zeitweise gezogen wie Kaugummi, nur Frhschichten, so viel neues lernt man einfach nicht mehr, dazu diese HepC-Geschichte.
Ich hab den zweiten Monat Pflegepraktikum hier in der Nervenklinik gemacht (unbezahlt) und arbeite dort seit November als studentische Aushilfe. Die Tage fr den letzten Monat htte ich quasi schon gehabt, aber halt nicht am Stck fr die Bescheinigung, also musste ich halt dreiig Tage unentgeltlich arbeiten. Ich finds einfach eine Frechheit, dass wir Studenten whrend dem Semester wirklich fest eingeteilt sind, in den Ferien aber dann Pflege_praktikanten_ exakt dieselben unentgeltlich Ttigkeiten machen mssen. Das ist doch einfach ungerecht

(Wo genau aus Bayern kommst du eigentlich her?  :bhh: )

----------


## leofgyth77

yaaaaaay..hab grad bescheid bekommen, dass ich den job als neuroanatomie tutor bekommen hab! maaan, das freut mich grad so!
da ist fast die ganze schlechte laune verflogen, weiol ich nich physikum mitschreib!

----------


## Jemine

Glckwunsch, leo  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich mu auch mal langsam anfangen, mich frs Wahlfach gut vorzubrereiten. Hab sogar richtig Lust aufs Wahlfach (aber es hapert noch an der Motivation, mich wirklich mal hinters Buch zu klemmen^^)
Ab morgen dann... *hust*

----------


## leofgyth77

danke jemine!
was hast du denn fr ein wahlfach?

----------


## pottmed

> Glckwunsch, leo 
> Ich mu auch mal langsam anfangen, mich frs Wahlfach gut vorzubrereiten. Hab sogar richtig Lust aufs Wahlfach (aber es hapert noch an der Motivation, mich wirklich mal hinters Buch zu klemmen^^)
> Ab morgen dann... *hust*


Ja genau, welches Wahlfach machst Du denn ? 

@ Leo: Auch Glckwunsch von mir  :Party:

----------


## Jemine

Beim Chef persnlich: "Makroskopische und Funktionelle Anatomie -
Makroskopische und topographische Anatomie als Grundlage fr Physiotherapie und
Schmerzbehandlung"  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich hab das Gefhl, mein komplettes anatomisches Wissen ist gelscht^^

----------


## pottmed

> Beim Chef persnlich: "Makroskopische und Funktionelle Anatomie -
> Makroskopische und topographische Anatomie als Grundlage fr Physiotherapie und
> Schmerzbehandlung" 
> 
> Ich hab das Gefhl, mein komplettes anatomisches Wissen ist gelscht^^


Ah, ist das nicht dieser Fummelkurs ? Man hrt ja nur Gutes  :hmmm...:

----------


## Jemine

Wei nicht, obs *der* Fummelkurs ist, ich hab mich schon gengend in EKM befummeln lassen  ::-oopss: 
Will noch wer meine Leber und meine Milz tasten?!

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Wei nicht, obs *der* Fummelkurs ist, ich hab mich schon gengend in EKM befummeln lassen 
> Will noch wer meine Leber und meine Milz tasten?!


In EKM befummeln lassen?? HILFE! 
Ich musste nur aufpassen, dass ich im EKM-Seminar vor lauter bla-bla und Dunkelheit im Seminarraum und daraus folgender Mdigkeit nicht vom Stuhl kippe...

----------


## Jemine

Wir haben in EKM erst an uns gegenseitig gebt, sind dann auf wehrlose Patienten losgelassen worden und hatten dann am Schlu ne OSCE-Prfung.
War aber irgendwie witzig  :Grinnnss!: 
Nur irgendwann reichts dann auch, wenn 20 Mann einem im Bauch rumdrcken und knuffen, in der Hoffnung, Leber und Milz zu erwischen...  :Grinnnss!: 
Naja und fr besagtes Wahlfach steht auch schon Bikini auf der Mitbring-Liste. Da geht's aber mehr um Bewegungsapparat, also los!

Ich hab mein Bewegungsapparatwissen brigens immernoch nicht wieder gefunden *seufz*

----------


## Unregistriert

Kann man nicht einfach akzeptieren, dass man die milz nicht tasten kann? Oder sollte das jeder erst fr sich herausfinden?

----------


## leofgyth77

na, ich finde es ist schon was ganz anderes selber an menschen rumzudrcken und das ganze auszuprobieren, als in irgendnem lehrbuch zu lesen, dass man das und das dort tasten kann. das hilft einem nmlich in der klinik erstmal nich so weiter. ich finde solche kurse gut. aber das kann ja jeder fr sich selbst entscheiden.

jemine, dein wahlfach hrt sich echt interessant an und ist bestimmt auch nochmal ne gute auffrischung vorm physikum! kannst ja ab und an mal lustige anekdoten posten ((:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Wir haben in EKM erst an uns gegenseitig gebt, sind dann auf wehrlose Patienten losgelassen worden und hatten dann am Schlu ne OSCE-Prfung.
> War aber irgendwie witzig 
> Nur irgendwann reichts dann auch, wenn 20 Mann einem im Bauch rumdrcken und knuffen, in der Hoffnung, Leber und Milz zu erwischen... 
> Naja und fr besagtes Wahlfach steht auch schon Bikini auf der Mitbring-Liste. Da geht's aber mehr um Bewegungsapparat, also los!
> 
> Ich hab mein Bewegungsapparatwissen brigens immernoch nicht wieder gefunden *seufz*



Krass was fr Unterschiede es je nach Fakultt gibt um nen bestimmten Schein zu ergattern. Vor allem, wenns um so nen "Mini-Schein" geht, wie er EKM-Schein.
Im brigen kneife ich gerne, wenns drum geht, irgendwelche Versuche an einem selbst machen zu lassen. Ich steh nicht so drauf von anderen Leuten angefasst zu werden. Aber irgendwann wird wohl jeder mal dran glauben mssen.  :Blush:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Will noch wer meine Leber und meine Milz tasten?!


Im U-Kurs wird es dann so weitergehen (zumindestens anfangs..)

----------


## Cuba_libre

Ich hol dann mal den Thread aus den Untiefen des Forums zurck  :Smilie: 

Sehr sehr toll ist, dass ich ENDLICH jemanden gefunden habe, der mich nen Tag fr die Berufsfelderkundung am Kittel hngen haben will. Gesundheitsamt ich komme. Die haben sich auch n tolles Programm fr den Tag ausgedacht, ich werde quasi durch einige Abteilungen geschleust, wenn auch jeweils nur fr ne halbe Stunde. Aber besser als nichts. Beginn 9:00h und Ende 15:30h - Mittagspause von 12:30-14:00h.  :Grinnnss!: 
Eigentlich wollte ich das schon in den Semesterferien machen, aber keiner wollte mich haben  :Aufgepasst!:  und muss jetzt zwei Vorlesungen an dem Tag sausen lassen, aber hauptsache ich hab was und kann den Schein dann abhaken. War auch ne wirklich schwere Geburt berhaupt jemanden dafr zu gewinnen.
Und Danke auch an meinen Mentor, der so grozgig berichtet hat, dass man sich bei ihm melden soll, wenn man nichts findet, sich dann aber bis heute nicht (!!) auf meine eMail von vor mittlerweile fast drei Wochen gemeldet hat.  :kotzen:  [Ach so, Moment, das letzte gehrt hier ja eigentlich nich rein...].

----------


## Jemine

Hast du Berufsfelderjunfung mit deiner Ausbildung nicht anerkannt bekommen?  :Nixweiss: 

Dienstag geht's wieder loooos, erstmal gut mit Wahlfach die erste Woche aber dann... *grusel*

----------


## Hades

> Hast du Berufsfelderjunfung mit deiner Ausbildung nicht anerkannt bekommen? 
> 
> Dienstag geht's wieder loooos, erstmal gut mit Wahlfach die erste Woche aber dann... *grusel*


Berufsfeldentjungferung  :Grinnnss!: ?

----------


## Jemine

> Berufsfeldentjungferung ?


*grhl* 
Hoppla...  :Blush: 
Genau das meinte ich...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Cuba_libre

@ Jemine:

Ich hab es garnicht erst probiert. Hatte gefragt, ob man sich berhaupt irgendwas anrechnen lassen kann und da kam ein klares "Nein" (ausgeschlossen EH und KPP, was ja nich ber die Fakultt sondern das LPA geht). 
Letztlich hab ich dann im Mikrobiopraktikum von einer MTA erfahren, bei der ich schon whrend der Ausbildung Pilz-Praktikum hatte, dass ich die beiden Mikrobiotage wohl angerechnet bekomme htte. Zumindest meinte sie, dass das mal gegangen wre. Sie wusste allerdings nicht mehr genau, ob das im klinischen Abschnitt war, oder ob das jemand in der Vorklinik gemacht hat (ich gehre ja erst zum 4. Jahrgang, der schon die Vorklinik in Mannheim macht und sie macht schon ne gefhlte Ewigkeit die Studentenpraktika... ).
Und was die Berufsfelderkundung angeht: das geht ber unser ach so tolles Mentorenprogramm (Mentor = ein Prof aus der Klinik, der ne kleine Gruppe an Studenten die ersten drei Studienjahre begleitet und ggf. was mit denen unternimmt oder bei Fragen etc. behilflich sein kann, dazu hat er ein oder zwei Studenten als "Hilfe", die schon im etwas fortgeschritteneren Stadium ihres Studiums sind).
Wir haben dazu keine Vorlesungen oder Seminare, wir mssen uns selbst um nen Tag bei irgend nem Arzt kmmern. In meiner Gruppe wurde gesagt, dass es weder Klinik noch Praxis sein soll. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie viele Telefonate ich gefhrt habe und jedes mal ne Absage aus diversen Grnden bekommen (Kein Interesse/Zeit, Datenschutz. "Ein-Tag-was-soll-der-Mist??"... ).
Letztlich waren dann die Semesterferien um und ich hab den Tag immernoch nicht gemacht, jetzt hab ich aber dann doch das groe Glck gehabt und die allerletzte Idee, die ich noch hatte, hat mir zugesagt. Allerdings auch erst nachdem ich Links zur Studienordnung und dem Leitfaden fr Vorklinikstudenten (so n Heft, das man zum Studienbeginn von der Fakultt bekommt und wo einem der Studiengang mit seinen "Vorzgen" erklrt wird) + ner genauen Erklrung, was es mit dem Tag auf sich hat, geschickt habe. Freu mich dennoch drauf. Sie haben, wie schon erwhnt, sich was nettes ausgedacht, damit ich mal berall reinsehen kann.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

das ist ja voll nett, dass sie sich da ein programm ausgedacht haben!
wir mussten jeweils einen tag in zwei verschiedenen institutionen machen..einmal war ich beim gesundheitsamt, was sehr nett war und das zweite mal beim mdk, was echt grausam war (fragt dort NIEMALS ab wann und was gegeben sein muss, damit zb brust-op's genehmigt werden....die zeigen einem das nmlich in BILDERN...und dann gings zu den labien-verkleinerungen... :Keks: )

wann gehts denn bei euch allen wieder los? wir haben ja noch gemtlich bis 2. mai...aber so langsam fang ich auch mal wieder an bissl was zu machen...freu mich schon total aufs semester, obwohl ich ja gar nich richtig uni hab (oder vielleicht grad deswegen?!?  :Woow: )

----------


## Frisko

Freitag Chemie-Klausur, Montag Schdel-Klausur, dann im Zwei-Wochen Rhythmus Neuroanatomie Seminare, gekrnt vom Neuro-Ana Testat am 06.05.
Damit keine Langeweile aufkommt, eine Woche spter Histo 2 und damit ich nicht aus der Bahn komme am 27.05 Physik Versuch Teil 2!
 :Party:

----------


## leofgyth77

hui..frisko, bei dir gehts ja ab!
aber neuroana ist saucool..da kannst dich drauf freun (: also mir hats immer total gefallen ((:
ich drck dir die daumen fr diese ganze flle von klausuren  :Top:

----------


## Annaly

Da freu ich mich auch schon wahnsinnig drauf... Ich wrd mich aber mehr freuen, wenn die Seminareinteilungen endlich mal online kmen von wegen Planung und so  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

das wird schon aber alles  :Smilie:

----------


## perro

> wann gehts denn bei euch allen wieder los?


das neue semester hat schon am 28.2. angefangen ^^ (jaja sterreich...) 
und in 15.5 wochen ist die vorklinik fr mich vorbei (hoff ich mal)  :Party: 

@leo: geht bei euch das sommersemester diesmal eigentlich lnger?? das fngt doch so enxtrem spt an wenen den G8lern...

----------


## Cuba_libre

Die Mannheimer im 4. Semester haben brigens letzte Woche Montag angefangen. Ich brauch FERIEN - ach so, die waren ja gerade!!!  :Nixweiss: 
ZNS nervt mich jetzt schon  ::-oopss: 
Aber wenigstens hab ich morgen keine Pflichtveranstaltungen - morgen Nachmittag laufen nur zwei Vorlesungen. Kann ich erst mal ne Stunde lnger schlafen und dann morgen Vormittag ein wenig lernen  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## runderling

da hab ich ja noch Glck! ich fange erst am Freitag an...bis dahin geniee ich noch meine Ferien   ::-bee:

----------


## Elena1989

@leo: offizieller semesterbeginn ist bei uns natrlich auch am 02.05.
Ich darf aber nchste Woche Montag schon zum Physiopraktikum antanzen, freu mich aber schon, ich kann mit so viel Ferien gar nicht umgehen  :Grinnnss!: 

@perro: Bin zwar nicht leo, aber da ich auch in Bayern studiere kann ich's auch beantworten. Das Sommersemester geht zwei Wochen spter los (02.05. statt 18.04.) und dauert daher auch bis zum 31.07. (letztes Jahr war's ne Woche frher zu Ende glaube ich.) 
Aber ich hab nur bis zum 14.07., also kann's mir egal sein (oder auch nicht, da's zwei Wochen spter ist als sonst) :Nixweiss: 
Aber wann haben denn dann die sterreicher mal frei?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

yep..elena sagts..mir kanns auch egal sein, da ich ja dann dieses semester (hoffentlich wirklich diesesmal...)physikum schreib...aaaber..ich hab ja auch eigenlich gar keine uni...

physiopraktikum hat mir meistens eigentlich spa gemacht (:

ich geh dann mal weiter sinnieren, ob ich mir wirklich die mandeln rausnehmen lassen soll (ich hng doch so an alles bei mir im krper!)

----------


## -Julchen-

@ runderling: Ach, du auch schon am Freitag? Da ich aber am Donnerstag Abend noch ins Musical geh, werd ich wohl meinen Fehltermin nutzen :bhh:  Seh ich auch garnicht ein, wegen einem Tag nach Heidelberg zu fahren!! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

ist ja auch leicht bescheuert am freitag wieder anzufangen...was denken sich diese leute immer nur....

----------


## perro

> Aber wann haben denn dann die sterreicher mal frei?


wir haben nicht so viel frei wie die deutschen ^^
nach dem WS haben wir nur den februar frei und nach dem SS dann 2,5 monate (mitte juli- ende september)

----------


## pottmed

> wir haben nicht so viel frei wie die deutschen ^^
> nach dem WS haben wir nur den februar frei und nach dem SS dann 2,5 monate (mitte juli- ende september)


Das reicht auch locker.... ich wei gar nicht, was ich mit den vielen Ferien machen soll  :Woow:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> .... ich wei gar nicht, was ich mit den vielen Ferien machen soll


Fr die Chemie-Wiederholungsklausur lernen?  :Woow:

----------


## pottmed

> Fr die Chemie-Wiederholungsklausur lernen?


Erstmal abwarten, ne  :Top:

----------


## perro

> Das reicht auch locker.... ich wei gar nicht, was ich mit den vielen Ferien machen soll


wart ma ab bis die famulaturen kommen...dann haste genug zu tun in den ferien ;)

----------


## Angeletta

Vorklinik-Lust: Morgen Orientierungseinheit mit den Fachschafts-Leuten  :Love:

----------


## Annaly

Viel Spa dabei, Angeletta, ich freu mich immer noch so arg fr dich, dass das geklappt hat!  :Knuddel:

----------


## OliK87

> Das reicht auch locker.... ich wei gar nicht, was ich mit den vielen Ferien machen soll


naja, wenn man berlegt, dass ich einer von den Glcklichen in meinem Semester bin, denen nach dem mndlichen Physikum wenigstens noch 2 freie Wochen bleiben... so ein bisschen freie Zeit ist da schon nicht falsch...


aber grundstzlich stimmts natrlich schon, grade die Sommerferien sind wirklich extrem lang und ich hab danach auch wahnsinnige Probleme, mich wieder zu irgendwas zu motivieren... auf der anderen Seite hab ich einige Kommilitonen, die sich einen Groteil vom Studium durch Ferienjobs finanzieren... klar kann man auch versuchen, nebenher zu jobben, aber ich persnlich htte schonmal nicht den Nerv dazu und ich glaub, da gehts einigen anderen auch so...

----------


## Hades

Ja viel Spa bei der OE Angeletta  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## pottmed

> naja, wenn man berlegt, dass ich einer von den Glcklichen in meinem Semester bin, denen nach dem mndlichen Physikum wenigstens noch 2 freie Wochen bleiben... so ein bisschen freie Zeit ist da schon nicht falsch...
> 
> 
> aber grundstzlich stimmts natrlich schon, grade die Sommerferien sind wirklich extrem lang und ich hab danach auch wahnsinnige Probleme, mich wieder zu irgendwas zu motivieren... auf der anderen Seite hab ich einige Kommilitonen, die sich einen Groteil vom Studium durch Ferienjobs finanzieren... klar kann man auch versuchen, nebenher zu jobben, aber ich persnlich htte schonmal nicht den Nerv dazu und ich glaub, da gehts einigen anderen auch so...


Also ich habe eine HiWi-Stelle und das geht prima nebenbei, kann aber auch viel von zu Hause machen.

Examina stellen natrlich eine Ausnahmesituation bei, aber ansonsten wrde es IMHO auch 4 Wochen tun.

----------


## Strodti

Kommt halt echt auf Job, Pflichtpraktika und co an... 3 Wochen richtig frei reichen mit vollkommen zum erholen (Hey... vor dem Studium hatte ich 5 Wochen im Jahr! Und danach werden es auch nicht mehr).

Sptestens in der Klinik sind die Ferien immer vollgepackter geworden. Famulaturen, Job (eigentlich nur 6 Dienste im Monat...), Doktorarbeit, Klausurvorbereitungen,...

----------


## OliK87

> Also ich habe eine HiWi-Stelle und das geht prima nebenbei, kann aber auch viel von zu Hause machen.


Ich vermut aber, dass du damit nicht deinen kompletten Lebensunterhalt bestreiten kannst ;)

Ich verdien mir auch mit Nachhilfe n bisschen was dazu, von dem her htt ich wahrscheinlich fast mehr zu tun, wenn weniger Ferien wren... kenn halt wie gesagt einige Leute, die fast die kompletten Ferien durcharbeiten mssen, um sich berhaupt ber Wasser halten zu knnen...

----------


## Cuba_libre

Berufsfelderkundung: Check!

----------


## DeSeal

Biochemie: Check!  ::-winky: 

Und Glckwunsch an alle erfolgreichen Vorkliniker da drauen  :Party:

----------


## DerSalamander

Pflegepraktikum 1/3: check!

----------


## Strodti

Glckwunsch ihr beiden!

----------


## Rhiannon

KPP vollstndig vorbei: Check!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hades

> KPP vollstndig vorbei: Check!


 :Top: 

Ich mu noch immer einen Monat... vielleicht im sommer.. vielleicht auch nicht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

glckwunsch an alle, die ein wunderbares "check" irgendwo dranhngen konnten! :Top:

----------


## Jemine

Wahlpflichtfach hat ja echt mal Spa gemacht! Htt auch noch lnger gehen knnen  :Woow: 
Jetzt nur noch den Bericht schreiben und dann kann ich auch ein "check" anhngen!
Jetzt erstmal Wooooochenende!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Frisko

Sacht ma, habt ihr Empfehlungen buchtechnisch fr Neuro?
Ich habs verplant mir den Tepel auszuleihen, da hatte ich schon mal reingeguckt, ansonsten hab ich den Prometheus....

----------


## yanmed

Alle haben mir den Trepel empfohlen und ich interessiere mich generell fr Neurokrams. Letztendlich hat mich das Buch enttuscht, htte mir besser den Duus - neurologisch-topische Diagnostik holen knnen. 
Schon die Themenaufteilung im Trepel gefiel mir nicht und irgendwie war er mir auch zu unbersichtlich.
Der Duus ist halt sehr viel interessanter und klinischer ausgerichtet. Zu unserem Neurokurs htte er wirklich perfekt gepasst.
Hier gibts auch ne Rezension:
http://www.thieme.de/viamedici/rezen...135358089.html
Um mal nicht als Werbemensch dazustehen muss ich sagen, dass es natrlich auch sehr vom Neurokurs abhngt, wie die Schwerpunkte gesetzt sind usw.
Also wie immer am besten direkt vergleichen!

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Ja der Duus ist sehr gut, aber sehr klinisch und einige NeuroANATOMISCHE Themen kommen viel zu kurz.... ansonsten kann ich noch diesen Thieme Taschenatlas Band 3 empfehlen.....

----------


## perro

> Sacht ma, habt ihr Empfehlungen buchtechnisch fr Neuro?
> Ich habs verplant mir den Tepel auszuleihen, da hatte ich schon mal reingeguckt, ansonsten hab ich den Prometheus....


also mit dem prometheus besteht man die neurotestate  (zumindest bei uns...) nicht  :Big Grin: . ich hab mit der kombi trepel- thieme taschenatlas anatomie 3 gelernt. war zwar auch eher schmalspurlernen, aber es hat gereicht :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## leofgyth77

ich war damals sehr begeistert vom trepel..ich mag ihn!
ansonsten mussten wir auch den rohen haben, da der halt aus erlangen kommt.
ich hab dann einfach nachm skript gelernt und mir die themen in verschiedenen bchern immer rausgeschrieben. letzten endes hab ich dann mit rohen, promi, trepel und welsch gearbeitet.
vielleicht einfach mal gucken, welches buch euer prof so bevorzugt?
ansonsten kannst dich auf neuro freun..mir hats total viel spa gemacht!

----------


## Frisko

Oh danke erstmal, interessante Sachen dabei...
Ja, wir kriegen unser Skript auch erst am Montag, ist halt doof, weil ich mir wieder was kaufen muss, da unsere VK-Bib irgendwie sehr dnn angelegt ist oder alle meine Kommilitonen schneller sind als ich...

----------


## saipro

> also mit dem prometheus besteht man die neurotestate  (zumindest bei uns...) nicht . ich hab mit der kombi trepel- thieme taschenatlas anatomie 3 gelernt. war zwar auch eher schmalspurlernen, aber es hat gereicht


In Gieen wurde das auch immer behauptet und ich habe es trotzdem nur mit dem Prometheus und aufpassen im Seminar bzw. Kurs geschafft.
Aber das Lernen mit dem Prometheus ist schon was anstregender als mit dem Trepel, da ich den Prometheus als ausfhrlicher empfinde.
Trepel habe ich erst zum Physikum gelesen und empfand Ihn oberflchlicher als den Prometheus.

----------


## Jemine

> Aber das Lernen mit dem Prometheus ist schon was anstregender als mit dem Trepel, da ich den Prometheus als ausfhrlicher empfinde.
> Trepel habe ich erst zum Physikum gelesen und empfand Ihn oberflchlicher als den Prometheus.


Interessante Auffassung...

Bin mit dem Trepel gut durchgekommen, wobei ich ihn stellenweise auch etwas unbersichtlich finde.

----------


## Frisko

Hm. Also ich werds mal mit dem Trepel in Kombination mit Prometheus versuchen... 

Oberflchlich ist ja fr den Anfang vielleicht gar nicht schlecht, ich brauch erstmal was fr den berblick. Mal abwarten, wie das Skript morgen aussieht, bzw. was die Profs sagen...

Mir ist auf jeden Fall in den letzten Tagen aufgefallen, wie krass kurz gehalten der kncherne Schdel im Prometheus ist... Hab ein wenig in der dualen Reihe gelesen, bah, ist das viel... Obwohl das natrlich auch nicht die Aufgabe eines Atlas ist.

----------


## Frisko

Chemie-Schein (knapp) und Schdel Testat (aber dermaen!) gerockt!! BM!
 ::-dance:

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Chemie-Schein (knapp) und Schdel Testat (aber dermaen!) gerockt!! BM!


 :Top:  :Top:  :Top:  Sauber!

----------


## Annaly

Chemie und Schdel bestanden  :Loove:

----------


## leofgyth77

super! freut mich fr dich ((:

----------


## Elena1989

Herzlichen Glckwunsch euch allen!!

Bei mir luft auch seit Montag wieder die Uni, Physioblockpraktikum, und ich muss sagen, das gefllt mir eigentlich ganz gut! Es ist so viel entspannter als das Biochemiepraktikum, wo wir jeden Tag von 08.30 bis mindestens 17 Uhr da waren, teilweise sogar bis 19 Uhr.

Physio war bis jetzt immer sptestens um 14 Uhr zu Ende, heute sogar um 11.30 Uhr! So mag ich das!  :Grinnnss!:  (wenn ich nur nicht jeden Morgen um 06.30 auftehen msste ^^)

Heute war EKG, aber ich hatte glaube ich nicht so Glck mit meinem EKG - Gert, da es auf dfem Ding so aussieht, als htte ich Kamemrflimmern!  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  QRS - Komplex und so weiter ist zwar sichtbar und zeitlich auch normal, aber dazwischen sind immer ganz viele Zacken, wo keine sein sollten. War bei ner Kommilitonin von mir allerdings auch so! (zwar nicht ganz so stark wie bei mir, aber auch da) Also haben wir wohl beide Kammerflimmern  :bhh: 

So, morgen noch Blutkreislauf und dann schon wieder Wochendende plus freien Montag bevor's nchste Woche an die nchsten Versuche geht! Wenn dann auch noch die Klausur klappt, bin ich rundum glcklich!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Muriel

Hat wenigstens ein netter Kommilitone zu drcken begonnen?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Elena1989

> Hat wenigstens ein netter Kommilitone zu drcken begonnen?


Nein, leider nicht. Sie meinten nur, wenn ich in 3 Sekunden tot umfallen wrde, wssten sie ja dann warum  :hmmm...:

----------


## Saphira.

sodele ich hab am Donnerstag meinen ersten Physiovortrag zu Lungenmechanik, Atmungsmechanik und Lungenvolumina gemeistert UND Abends auch noch das Testat super gut hinbekommen (offizielle Ergebnisse gibts leider noch nicht)... das fhlt sich total geil an, denn der Durchschnitt sind 15mal 0 Punkte pro Gruppe.. und die 5 Punkte gibts max. 1 oder 2 mal  :Top: . Deshalb geh ich jetzt heute supermotiviert weiter zu Neuroanatomie und dem nchsten Physiotestat... dem Nerv!  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich liebe Physiologie  :Blush: , warum konnte Anatomie nicht auch einfach so einleuchtend sein??? ::-oopss: 

Viel Glck allen bei Prfungen und einen guten Semesterstart!

----------


## OliK87

> Ich liebe Physiologie , warum konnte Anatomie nicht auch einfach so einleuchtend sein???


endlich, und ich dacht schon, ich wr mit der Meinung der Einzige auf der Welt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sahni

> endlich, und ich dacht schon, ich wr mit der Meinung der Einzige auf der Welt


Finde das nur Physio einleuchtend sein kann. In Anatomie, wo es kaum etwas zu verstehen gibt, kann auch nichts einleuchten.

----------


## Spriggan

Zitat unseres Anatomieprofs:

"Anatomie ist wie eine Sprache, da knnen sie auch alle Vokabeln auswendig lernen deshalb knnen sie aber noch lngst nicht sprechen. Erst wenn sie die Sprache und ihre Zusammenhnge verstanden haben knnen sie sich auch Ausdrcken...und so werden einige wenige, von ihnen dann eventuell auch zum Goethe der Anatomie!". 

Das hatte mich fr den Rest des Semesters traumatisiert ::-oopss:

----------


## Rabbit80

Bei mir hat die Uni noch nicht angefangen aber dafr mach ich grad KPP.....und ich hab heut das erste Mal nen Patienten Blut abgenommen  :Grinnnss!: .....und ne ltere Patientin nannte mich schon "Frau Doktor".......achhhh tut das gut  :hmmm...:

----------


## Zanza

Hihi, wie cool  :Grinnnss!: 
Wir hatten am Donnerstag im U-Kurs auch den Klassiker - wir sind reingekommen mit einer relativ jungen rztin und einer von uns ist halt schon nen bisschen lter (Wartezeit) und der wurde dann auch prompt angesprochen, ob er denn der Herr Docktaa wre. Sehr schn. Der sieht aber auch sehr kompetent und vertrauenswrdig aus  :hmmm...:

----------


## Angeletta

Das Wetter ist traumhaft, die Leute sind supernett und Termi geht rein in den Kopf wie noch was. Wie schn  :Smilie:

----------


## Zanza

Heute war mal wieder ein schner Tag  :Grinnnss!: 
Hatte zwar irgendwie schlecht geschlafen, bin dann aber von der Sonne geweckt worden, hatte noch ein leckeres Krnerbrtchen von gestern zum Frhstck und hab dran gedacht, meinen Kaffeethermosbecher mit Kaffee auch tatschlich mit in die Uni zu nehmen und dann waren sogar die Vorlesungen gut und ich hab mich nett mit meinen Sitznachbarn unterhalten (in den Pausen, versteht sich... hm) und dann ging das Physiolernen auch so gut nach dem leckeren selbstgekochten Mittagessen  :Love: .
Bin grade sehr zufrieden. Nur gesund knnte ich noch werden, bin grad etwas multimorbide.

----------


## Jemine

So, Scheine fr Psycho und Sozi abgeholt und ordentlich weggeheftet  :Grinnnss!:  Langsam ernhrt sich das Eichhrnchen...

----------


## runderling

@ Jemine

heit es nicht:
"mhsam nhrt sich das Eichhrnchen...." :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Julchen-

Naja, in unserem Fall wohl beides :bhh:

----------


## Jemine

Ja, hm, kann auch sein. Ach, ihr wisst doch, was gemeint ist  :hmmm...:

----------


## Saphira.

juhuuu die Lungen-Testatergebnisse sind da... 5 Punkte abgestaubt das ist unglaublich... wie ein 6er im Lotto  :Loove:  das ist die Motivation fr das Nerv-Testat morgen Mittag... hoffentlich luft das wieder so gut

----------


## leofgyth77

yeah saphira! zeigs ihnen (: freut mich fr dich. sowas ist schon immer ein motivations booster ((:

----------


## DerSalamander

So mit den Physikergebnissen bin ich jetzt frs erste Semester scheinfrei... So kanns weitergehn ;)

----------


## Saphira.

Glckwunsch!

Ich hab heute den Nerv noch gerockt  :Big Grin:  schon wieder 5 Punkte wie genial!!  :Top:  Mal voll abgerumt in den ersten 3 von 9 Testaten aber jetzt gibts erstmal zwei Wochen Testatpause... Zeit genug um sich mal der Neuroanatomie zu widmen und etwas Anatomie zu wiederholen... (dabei wrd ich ja viel lieber mit dem Kreislauf fr Physio weiter machen...)...

ich liebe Physiologie mit jeder Woche immer mehr  :Loove:

----------


## Jemine

So, mal schaun, was die Skills Lab Venenpunktionskurse an meiner Uni so hergeben  :Grinnnss!:  Ich bin gespannt!

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ja, ersten Physikversuch samt Antestat im ersten Anlauf bestanden! Fehlen nur noch sechs...

----------


## Jemine

Super!
Das packt ihr schon! Und wenn du lieb zu der MTA bist, ist die auch unglaublich hilfsbereit und die Hiwis sowieso!  :Grinnnss!: 
Wie lief denn Embryo?

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Embryo war wie immer (im wahrsten Sinne  :hmmm...:  ) bis auf die Zeichnung...ich hoffe, die hat mir nicht das Genick gebrochen...Spermatogenese...wer guckt sich denn das an?  :Keks: 
Aber ich seh grad, dass fr Embryo keine WH-Klausurtermine angesetzt sind. Heit das, dass grundstzlich jeder beim ersten Mal besteht?  :hmmm...:

----------


## perro

juhuuuuuuuu
biochemieschein - done
physioklausur - done
alle vorlesungen der vorklinik - done (im 4.semester fangen bei uns schon teilweise die klinikvorlesungen an)

nur noch der physioschein im mai, physikum (bzw das sterr. quivalent dazu) im juli und dann heits endgltig "byebye vorklinik"  :Smilie:

----------


## DeSeal

Na dann mal Gratulation perro!

Mir geht's auch gut: Ferien, Samstag und NEF-Dienst  :bhh:  Endlich wieder etwas Praxis  :bhh:  Da macht auch Biochemielernen nichts mehr  ::-winky:

----------


## leofgyth77

sooo..das neuroana-seminar kann kommen...habs jetz schn wiederholt und hoffe, dass ich dann die fragen der kursteilnehmer beantworten kann ((:
und jetz plan ich glaub ich mal meinen paris urlaub durch hihi

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Embryo gerockt!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ayamo

Von Frust bei mir auch berhaupt keine Spur, nachdem ich einen Teilstudienplatz in Gttingen bekommen habe - vollkommen berraschend. Ist alles wahnsinnig spannend und neu, ich freu mich schon auf nchste Woche.  :Smilie:

----------


## duv30

> Von Frust bei mir auch berhaupt keine Spur, nachdem ich einen Teilstudienplatz in Gttingen bekommen habe - vollkommen berraschend. Ist alles wahnsinnig spannend und neu, ich freu mich schon auf nchste Woche.


Anfnger  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Saphira.

ach waren wir das nicht alle mal  ::-stud: 

ich hab heute den ersten von 5 Seminartagen in Neuroanatomie bestens hinter mich gebracht und jetzt gehts auf ab nach Hause zum Osterfest  ::-dance:  (dort warten dann die Tractus des Rckenmarks fr Neuroanatomie und der Kreislauf fr Physiologie auf mich  :Oh nee...: ) aber was solls... irgendwas sinnvolles muss man ja auch an gesetzlichen Feiertagen machen...  :Grinnnss!: 

und irgendwie ist das Semester bisher das beste von allen.. von dem her will ich mich auch gar nicht beschweren  ::-dance:

----------


## ayamo

> Anfnger


* Glcklicher* Anfnger. Ich hatte eigentlich schon nicht mehr damit gerechnet frs SoSe noch einen Platz zu bekommen. Umso glcklicher bin ich jetzt, dass es doch geklappt hat.  ::-angel:

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> * Glcklicher* Anfnger. Ich hatte eigentlich schon nicht mehr damit gerechnet frs SoSe noch einen Platz zu bekommen. Umso glcklicher bin ich jetzt, dass es doch geklappt hat.


Glckwunsch  :Big Grin:  
Schade, dass bei uns die Uni erst am 2.Mai losgeht  :Frown:

----------


## ayamo

> Glckwunsch  
> Schade, dass bei uns die Uni erst am 2.Mai losgeht


Dann hast du ja wenigsten Zeit dich darber zu freuen. Ich war die ganze Woche ber eigentlich eher am rotieren. Werde das Osterwochende mal dazu benutzen mich darber zu freuen - und zu lernen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> Dann hast du ja wenigsten Zeit dich darber zu freuen. Ich war die ganze Woche ber eigentlich eher am rotieren. Werde das Osterwochende mal dazu benutzen mich darber zu freuen - und zu lernen.


HIHI  :Big Grin:  meinst du mich freuen ber meinen Studienplatz? Das tu ich schon seit 3.Semester *G*. Aber trotzdem freu ich mich, dass die Uni wieder losgeht und man endlich wieder einen ,,strukturierten" Tagesablauf hat.
Obwohl wir gleich dann am Freitag drauf die 1.Klausur Biochemie haben  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> Von Frust bei mir auch berhaupt keine Spur, nachdem ich einen Teilstudienplatz in Gttingen bekommen habe - vollkommen berraschend. Ist alles wahnsinnig spannend und neu, ich freu mich schon auf nchste Woche.


Willkommen im Semester Herr Kommilitone!  :hmmm...:

----------


## pottmed

Jawohl, nur noch 2 Anatomietestate  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## konstantin

Hab's auch gerockt. Ba-bamm!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Strodti

Glckwunsch Jungs  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Brustsitus geschafft!  :Top:  Und diesmal war es auch wirklich ein hart erarbeitetes Testat  :hmmm...:

----------


## Rhiannon

> Brustsitus geschafft!  Und diesmal war es auch wirklich ein hart erarbeitetes Testat


Glckwunsch!

----------


## Jemine

Jawoll, Glckwunsch an alle, die wieder irgendwo einen Haken hinter setzen knnen  :Top:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Und der nchste Haken: Physikexperiment Nummer 2 samt Antestat bestanden (wobei Dr. B.-B. sich fr meine Vektorkonstruktion verantwortlich zeigt-vielen Dank dafr  ::-winky:  )
Und nun ist Wochenende!!! Und ich werde sowas von berhaupt gar nichts lernen!

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

Hippi  :Big Grin:  morgen geht die Uni auch fr uns in Bayern los  ::-angel:

----------


## Rabbit80

> Hippi  morgen geht die Uni auch fr uns in Bayern los


Oh ja...wird auch langsam zeit  :Grinnnss!: 
freu mich ja schon auf'n Prpkurs  :Top:

----------


## leofgyth77

komisches gefhl, wenn die uni losgeht, aber man keine  veranstaltungen mehr hat...

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> komisches gefhl, wenn die uni losgeht, aber man keine  veranstaltungen mehr hat...


Welche Veranstaltungen wirst du eigentlich dieses Semester noch besuchen? Wenn nicht, darfst du gern auch mit mir in Biochemie oder Physio  :Big Grin:  wrde mich freuen  ::-bee: 

@rabbit ich komm morgen um 12 zu euch in die Anavorlesung  :Big Grin:  ich muss mir Prof. Brehmers Vorlesung umbedingt anschaun  :Big Grin:  wenn die nur halb so gut ist wie seine Skripte  ::-angel:

----------


## medizininteressiert

@leofgyth77

wie sieht dein Plan fr dieses Semester aus?

----------


## leofgyth77

hm. ich werd ins physio rep gehn...das ist immer ganz lustig und ne gute vorbereitung aufs mndliche. aber ich geh gern mal in die physio vl mit, black-eyes. aber nich biochemie..da bringt mich GAR NIX mehr rein. Vielleicht komm ich auch zu axels vl..muss ich mal schaun. (:
vielleicht hol ich mir auch einfach das skript und lern damit aufs physikum hihi

@ medizininteressiert: mein plan ist zur zeit noch ganz gechillt aufs physikum zu lernen und nebenbei ein bisschen tutor zu spielen. und ansonsten viel privates erledigen, was so ansteht (:

----------


## Elena1989

Physio bestanden!!!!!  :Smilie: ))

----------


## -Julchen-

> Physio bestanden!!!!! ))


Glckwunsch, Elena!! :Top: 
Ach ja, dein Ticker macht mich etwas unruhig :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> hm. ich werd ins physio rep gehn...das ist immer ganz lustig und ne gute vorbereitung aufs mndliche. aber ich geh gern mal in die physio vl mit, black-eyes. aber nich biochemie..da bringt mich GAR NIX mehr rein. Vielleicht komm ich auch zu axels vl..muss ich mal schaun. (:
> vielleicht hol ich mir auch einfach das skript und lern damit aufs physikum hihi
> 
> @ medizininteressiert: mein plan ist zur zeit noch ganz gechillt aufs physikum zu lernen und nebenbei ein bisschen tutor zu spielen. und ansonsten viel privates erledigen, was so ansteht (:


Jaaaaaaa  :Big Grin:  zum Volk in Physio das wird lustig. Und wann hast du Zeit auf einen Kaffee?  :Big Grin:  das mssen wir auch noch machen :Love:

----------


## leofgyth77

ich kann mir meine zeit ja grtenteils einteilen..schlag was vor!
(dienstag und donnerstag nachmittag hab ich keine zeit diese und nchste woche...da bin ich bis ca 6 in neuroanatomie)

gratulation elena!

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> ich kann mir meine zeit ja grtenteils einteilen..schlag was vor!
> (dienstag und donnerstag nachmittag hab ich keine zeit diese und nchste woche...da bin ich bis ca 6 in neuroanatomie)
> 
> gratulation elena!


Naja Vorlesung ist immer Vormittag  :Big Grin:  ab 9 Uhr, aber wie wrs mit Mittwoch nchste Woche 9 Uhr? Da sind wir glaub ich noch bei Herz und Kreislauf  ::-bee:

----------


## LaTraviata

Histo I bestanden... ich freu mich wirklich sehr, wo ich so Angst hatte vor der mndlichen Prfung. War fair und was einem nicht alles einfllt in so einer Situation... wusste gar nicht, da ich so den Labermodus anschalten kann  :Woow:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

yay freut mich fr dich!

black-eyes..ja, das hab ich ja jetz wohl verpasst hihi.
aber vl muss nich unbedingt sein  :hmmm...:  bin mit physio wiederholen jetz eh schon fast durch und bin auch schon bei neurophysio.
aber wann wrds dir denn mal fr nen kaffee passen?

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> yay freut mich fr dich!
> 
> black-eyes..ja, das hab ich ja jetz wohl verpasst hihi.
> aber vl muss nich unbedingt sein  bin mit physio wiederholen jetz eh schon fast durch und bin auch schon bei neurophysio.
> aber wann wrds dir denn mal fr nen kaffee passen?


Also Freitag hab ich Bonusklausur Biochemie, nchste Woche htte ich Zeit. Wie wrs Mi zwischen 12-14 Uhr? Weil da bin ich wieder als Tutor im Prpen und htte da gut zeit.

----------


## leofgyth77

joa, das wrde mir auch gut passen! viel erfolg bei der bonusklausur! also, wenn man drauf lernt, dann kann sich das wirklich lohnen!

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> joa, das wrde mir auch gut passen! viel erfolg bei der bonusklausur! also, wenn man drauf lernt, dann kann sich das wirklich lohnen!


Supi, machen wir 12:30 vor der Bib?
Ja ich hab eigentlich schon viel gemacht dafr. Aber ich merke auch, dass ich jetzt in den Vorlesungen viel besser mitkomm, da ich das alles fr die Bonusklausur schon oberflchlich gelernt habe.

----------


## leofgyth77

okidoky! passt mir super. ich bin dann die kleine, komplett in schwarz angezogen..hchstwahrscheinlich mit ner umhngetasche mit dem poster von le chat noir drauf.
na, dann punktest du bestimmt gut in der bonusklausur! und die lipidklausur fand ich damals auch echt gut (:

la triviata glckwunsch!

----------


## Angeletta

Latinum und Graecum zahlten sich aus - Termi war echt gut, ebenso wie mein Chemie-Tutorium heute  ::-bee:

----------


## Hades

Histo Testat bestanden, jetzt erstmal auf Neuro konzentrieren  ::-dance:

----------


## LaTraviata

Glckwunsch Euch beiden!  :Party:

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> okidoky! passt mir super. ich bin dann die kleine, komplett in schwarz angezogen..hchstwahrscheinlich mit ner umhngetasche mit dem poster von le chat noir drauf.
> na, dann punktest du bestimmt gut in der bonusklausur! und die lipidklausur fand ich damals auch echt gut (:
> 
> la triviata glckwunsch!


Uhi supi  :Big Grin:  dann verfehl ich dich nicht  :Big Grin:  
Wir hatten heute erstes klinisches Seminar Physio. Da wird doch echt nach jedem Seminar 3 Leute ausgewrfelt die dann 3 Fragen beantworten mssen zum Seminarthema. Eigentlich ganz nett, nur wenn man die Fragen nicht beantworten kann, darf man einen 4-seitigen handschriftlichen Aufsatz ber das Thema abgeben  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  -.-

----------


## Cuba_libre

So, nachdem ich heute Vormittag noch bei der letzten Mndlichen fr dieses Modul war, ist Modul 7 "ZNS und Hormone" auch Geschichte. 
Ab Montag gibts dann zwei Wochen Situsprppen und Anatomierepetitorien, bevor es zum vorklinischen "Endspurt" mit Modul 8 "Sinne und Pathobiochemie" geht.
Jetzt wird erstmal gechillt und zwar ordentlich!!

----------


## Rhiannon

> Histo Testat bestanden, jetzt erstmal auf Neuro konzentrieren



Du Glcklicher!!!!! Kannst mir ja mal ne PN schreiben, wen du hattest und welches Prparat und berhaupt wies war. 

*wieder Neuro lernen geh*

----------


## Frisko

Neuro bestanden. Schn rundgemacht worden aber durch ist durch ist durch ist durch...

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

Biochemie Bonusklausur ist gelaufen.....im Gegensatz zu der Probeklausur war diese um weites schwerer... erreichte Punkte: ungewiss -.-

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

1. Biopraktikum geschafft. Die aufgespieten Fruchtfliegen taten mir ja schon ein bisschen leid, aber ich als absolute Grobmotorikerin habe es geschafft, einen Schnitt fr das ElMi ( :Grinnnss!:  ) auf ein Kupferraster zu ziehen. Ich bin sehr stolz. Auerdem habe ich eben noch 2 Stunden das nchste Bio- und Physikpraktikum vorbereitet und werde nun noch ein Kapitel im Zeeck lesen. Und dann ist Wochenende!!! :Party:

----------


## -Julchen-

::-dance: Nie wieder ein Biochemie Praktikum!!! Und NOCH besser: Nie wieder ein Protokoll  :Top:  Ach ja, und Wochenende mit super Wetter sowieso :Party:

----------


## Angeletta

Heute kam das Prometheus-Taschen-Paket an, das mein Freund mir geschenkt hat.
Oh, ist das schn dadrin  :Love: 

Das Physik-Protokoll war zwar nervig, aber dank einer gewissen Userin und oben genannter Person ging es trotzdem leicht von der Hand ("Ah gut, Rhiannon hat das auch so gemacht!" ist schon zum geflgelten Wort geworden  :bhh:  ).

----------


## Rhiannon

> Das Physik-Protokoll war zwar nervig, aber dank einer gewissen Userin und oben genannter Person ging es trotzdem leicht von der Hand ("Ah gut, Rhiannon hat das auch so gemacht!" ist schon zum geflgelten Wort geworden  ).


Dann steht dem ersten ganzen R ja hoffentlich nix mehr im Wege (auer maximal ein schlecht gelaunter Physik-Hiwi)  :Top:

----------


## Hades

Ohja, immer schn die Graphen beschriften und gro genug zeichnen. Hat so manchen bei uns 1/4 R gekostet.

Mich nicht, Feuerstein isn guter Hiwi  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Alchemist

Angeletta, hab dir grade bei fb geschrieben, aber hier auch: glckwunsch, da freust du dich bestimmt!  :Smilie:  Tolle Geschenke.  :Top: 

Ich hoffe, du hast schon die 3 Rs vor dem 4. Protokoll und musst ihn nicht gar nicht abgeben!  :Smilie:

----------


## DeSeal

Histo 1... check  :dumdiddeldum...: 

jetzt nur noch Bio und Termi und der SIP-Zulassung steht nichts mehr im Wege  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## perro

> Histo 1... check 
> 
> jetzt nur noch Bio und Termi und der SIP-Zulassung steht nichts mehr im Wege


glckwunsch! dh. die zulassung hast du schon in der tasche ;) termi is ja nich wirklich ein hindernis (und bio sowieso nicht) :Top:

----------


## DeSeal

> Termi is ja nich wirklich ein hindernis


I hope so...

----------


## Zanza

SIP? Sommer im Park?  :Woow:  Oder wofr steht das?  :hmmm...:

----------


## DeSeal

Summativ integrative Prfung I... quasi die erste Hlfte vom Physikum  :Smilie:

----------


## Annaly

um das hier mal wieder etwas zu beleben  :Smilie: 
eeendlich kleine ferien, letzte woche neuro und heute histo2 bestanden, jubbly! soo gut! freifreifrei quasi! uuuh. ich freu mich!  :Smilie:  :Party:

----------


## Angeletta

Wochenende, volles R, beste Termi-Klausur  :Blush:

----------


## Rhiannon

> Wochenende, volles R, beste Termi-Klausur



Gratuliere!!!  :Top: 

Besonders natrlich zum ganzen R  :hmmm...:

----------


## Angeletta

*dir auf die Schulter klopf und lieb danke sag*  ::-bee: 

OC ist in zwei Wochen - hab heute extra gefragt, weil ich erst dann wieder hingehen werde  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hades

Gratulation  :Big Grin: 

Bissl viel fr Termi gelernt  :Grinnnss!: ?

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

3. Physikpraktikum bestanden. Sind ja dann nur noch 4... :hmmm...:

----------


## ][truba][

> 3. Physikpraktikum bestanden. Sind ja dann nur noch 4...


Glckwunsch!
Ich hab 7 von 8 bestanden.
Noch einmal!!!

Dann Klausur  :Frown: ((

----------


## lio

Heute gabs die Histoergebnisse - ich war doch besser als erwartet. Wenn auch nur minimal. Halleluja  ::-dance:

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

Hatten heute 1.Physiopraktikum und gleich Thema Blut...bereu es jetzt schon meine Arme angeboten zu haben -.- Sonst wars ganz lustig  :bhh:  besser als Biochemie

----------


## Rhiannon

Histo-Bingo: Check!!!! (wurde aber auch Zeit)

----------


## prot

Da ich diesen "Wie lernt ihr?" - Thread  nicht mehr finde, frage ich einfach mal hier nach...

Ich bin jetzt in der dritten Woche des ersten Semesters und mir gefllt es sehr gut.

Mir ist aber noch unklar, welches Lernverhalten ich an den Tag legen soll. Lernt ihr gleich jeden Tag den in der Vorlesung behandelten Stoff, oder fangt ihr erst vor den Klausuren an, alles zu lernen? 

Noch eine Frage an die Erlanger: Wie ist das denn mit dem blauen Terminologieskript. Lernt man da alle Wrter auswendig, oder lernt man die automatisch, wenn man Anatomie sowieso lernen muss?

Vielleicht knnen mir ein paar Leute Tipps geben, oder sagen, wie sie im ersten Semester gelernt haben.

Vielen Dank

----------


## Hades

> Histo-Bingo: Check!!!! (wurde aber auch Zeit)



Gratuliere, hatte vorhin noch deine Nummer gesehen ;D.

Wars bei der netten?

----------


## Rhiannon

> Wars bei der netten?


War Dr. Barham. War echt nett und hat hchstens 5 Minuten gedauert. Obwohl ich soooooo ein Brett vorm Kopf hatte anfangs und ihm tausend Sachen runtergebetet hab, nur nicht DAS eine typische Erkennungszeichen frs Duodenum.

----------


## Alchemist

Glckwunsch! Wie erwartet, ich komme nchste Woche dran, also ganz in der letzten Stunde der regilren Testate.  :Smilie:  Aber es freut mich echt fr dich! Erzhl mal wie es so war.

----------


## Rhiannon

> Glckwunsch! Wie erwartet, ich komme nchste Woche dran, also ganz in der letzten Stunde der regilren Testate.  Aber es freut mich echt fr dich! Erzhl mal wie es so war.


Hast PN. Will ja hier nicht alle langweilen mit Klner Geschichten.

----------


## leofgyth77

na super..jetz hab ich so schn prot geschrieben, dann war mein internet aus...

alsooo, wegen termi mach dir keine gedanken. man lernt das allermeiste eh mit anatomie mit und das andere schaut man sich halt mal am we davor an (auer die ohne latein...die mssen es vielleicht ein wenig frher anschaun)

ich habe im ersten semester noch nicht kontinuierlich mitgelernt...wr aber bestimmt nicht schlecht gewesen simultan schonmal rauszuschreiben, dann kommt man vor den testaten nich so in stress ((: aber bei euch ist das ja eh was anderes mit anatomie.
physik bin ich zb gar nicht in die vl gegangen und hab dir das zeug nur im tutorium dann angeschaut (in den ferien vor oder nach dem praktikum). chemie hab ich schon hin und wieder mal angeschaut, aber auch erst so richtig fr die klausur.
mach dir keinen kopf, das wird alles wunderbar hinhaun ((:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Nur noch dreimal ins Physikpraktikum...und nchste Woche Freitag frei. Und morgen macht wahrscheinlich wieder Prof. Schw. den Mikroana-Kurs...  :Loove: 
Das Leben kann so schn sein... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## prot

> na super..jetz hab ich so schn prot geschrieben, dann war mein internet aus...
> 
> alsooo, wegen termi mach dir keine gedanken. man lernt das allermeiste eh mit anatomie mit und das andere schaut man sich halt mal am we davor an (auer die ohne latein...die mssen es vielleicht ein wenig frher anschaun)
> 
> ich habe im ersten semester noch nicht kontinuierlich mitgelernt...wr aber bestimmt nicht schlecht gewesen simultan schonmal rauszuschreiben, dann kommt man vor den testaten nich so in stress ((: aber bei euch ist das ja eh was anderes mit anatomie.
> physik bin ich zb gar nicht in die vl gegangen und hab dir das zeug nur im tutorium dann angeschaut (in den ferien vor oder nach dem praktikum). chemie hab ich schon hin und wieder mal angeschaut, aber auch erst so richtig fr die klausur.
> mach dir keinen kopf, das wird alles wunderbar hinhaun ((:


das ist nett, dank^^


in anatomie ist es bei uns gerade so, dass in der VL das becken besprochen wird, das erste testat aber vom schdel ist. da haben wir diesen fragenkatalog mit 200 fragen. kennst du den? weit du vielleicht, ob nur fragen aus dem katalog gestellt werden?

wie ist es denn generell. nun gibt es ja sehr viele altklausuren. ist das auch manchmal der fall, dass in einer klausur beispiele aus frheren klausuren kommen?

und wrde gern mal eine ganz spontane antwort von dir hren: welches fach ist im 1. semester am schwierigsten?  :Grinnnss!: 

danke  :Grinnnss!: 


EDIT: und wie lange lernt man so im schnitt fr eine klausur?

----------


## perro

::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  bm alle vorklinikscheine fertig  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance: 
 jetzt noch die SIP 2 (2. teil des physikums) und dann ab in die klinik  :Smilie:

----------


## leofgyth77

> das ist nett, dank^^
> 
> 
> in anatomie ist es bei uns gerade so, dass in der VL das becken besprochen wird, das erste testat aber vom schdel ist. da haben wir diesen fragenkatalog mit 200 fragen. kennst du den? weit du vielleicht, ob nur fragen aus dem katalog gestellt werden?
> 
> wie ist es denn generell. nun gibt es ja sehr viele altklausuren. ist das auch manchmal der fall, dass in einer klausur beispiele aus frheren klausuren kommen?
> 
> und wrde gern mal eine ganz spontane antwort von dir hren: welches fach ist im 1. semester am schwierigsten? 
> 
> ...



was ich so letztes semester mitbekommen hab (prof p. ist erst seit letztem semester da) kommen nur fragen vom themenkatalog. bei uns war ja anatomie noch sinnvoll aufgebaut beim einchhrnchen. und ich glaub diesen katalog bekommt ihr...oder du fragst einfach mal einen der netten tutoren im demo-kurs  :hmmm...:  da sind einige von meinem semester.

in chemie kommts schonmal vor, dass einige seeehr hnliche aufgaben aus altklausuren drankommen...wer die nicht anschaut, ist echt selber schuld! mir hats damals den arsch gerettet (ich wrde allerdings aufgaben nich einfach auswendig lernen, sondern schon gucken, welche zahlen welche werte in der formel sind...die werden nmlich gern umgestellt hehe)

am schwierigsten empfand ich anatomie. vor chemie hatte ich zwar gehrig angst, aber nachdem die zwischenklausur super lief (altklausuren....), war die endklausur kein problem mehr.

puh..wie lang man fr ne klausur lernt...also bio warens glaub ich im endeffekt 3 tage altklausuren kreuzen...physik die eine woche tutorium und die eine woche praktikum, psych-soz...3-4 tage glaub ich...anatomie so ne woche rum (wir hatten zu den ganzen testaten auch noch eine nette schriftliche abschlussprfung) und auch chemie..ich glaub immer so zwischen 1 und 1,5 wochen.

glckwnsch perro! ((:

----------


## prot

> was ich so letztes semester mitbekommen hab (prof p. ist erst seit letztem semester da) kommen nur fragen vom themenkatalog. bei uns war ja anatomie noch sinnvoll aufgebaut beim einchhrnchen. und ich glaub diesen katalog bekommt ihr...oder du fragst einfach mal einen der netten tutoren im demo-kurs  da sind einige von meinem semester.
> 
> in chemie kommts schonmal vor, dass einige seeehr hnliche aufgaben aus altklausuren drankommen...wer die nicht anschaut, ist echt selber schuld! mir hats damals den arsch gerettet (ich wrde allerdings aufgaben nich einfach auswendig lernen, sondern schon gucken, welche zahlen welche werte in der formel sind...die werden nmlich gern umgestellt hehe)
> 
> am schwierigsten empfand ich anatomie. vor chemie hatte ich zwar gehrig angst, aber nachdem die zwischenklausur super lief (altklausuren....), war die endklausur kein problem mehr.
> 
> puh..wie lang man fr ne klausur lernt...also bio warens glaub ich im endeffekt 3 tage altklausuren kreuzen...physik die eine woche tutorium und die eine woche praktikum, psych-soz...3-4 tage glaub ich...anatomie so ne woche rum (wir hatten zu den ganzen testaten auch noch eine nette schriftliche abschlussprfung) und auch chemie..ich glaub immer so zwischen 1 und 1,5 wochen.
> 
> glckwnsch perro! ((:


Danke fr die Info.

Den Fragenkatalog fr das Schdeltestat hab ich schon. Den hat uns der Prof. schon gegeben.

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

100% in der Bio-Klausur und jetzt endlich geschafft!!  :Party: 
Heute Ekstase, dann gehts weiter ans Histo lernen  :Big Grin:

----------


## ananassaft

> Danke fr die Info.
> 
> Den Fragenkatalog fr das Schdeltestat hab ich schon. Den hat uns der Prof. schon gegeben.


Haha, da gabs bei uns (bin im 2. in Erlangen) nen netten Aufstand, weil eine der ersten Prflinge im Schdeltestat auf eine Frage gleich mal "Die stand nicht im Fragenkatalog, die beantwort ich nicht" geantwortet hat. Dann kam Eichhrnchen himself und hat den Prfer zurechtgewiesen, dass das so aber nicht geht, weil es ausgemacht war, dass nur die Fragen aus dem Fragenkatalog drankommen. Der Prfer hat sich dann wohl dran gehalten - nur hab ich von Kommilitonen gehrt, dass das liebe Eichhrnchen selber den Katalog ziemlich ignoriert hat....
Aber wegen Anatomie mach dir echt keine Sorgen, grad im Schdeltestat ist bei uns hchstens ne Hand voll durchgefallen. 
Und mit der Unstrukturiertheit muss man irgendwie umgehen, keine Ahnung, was die sich dabei gedacht haben, Schdeltestat am Anfang zu machen, whrend man den ganzen Rest bespricht.
Termi hab ich wirklich nur den Sonntag abend gelernt, das hat locker gereicht, Chemie war mit Altklausuren super zu machen, in PsychSoz haben die meisten bei uns knapp bestanden, ist (auch) Glckssache. Bio war gechillt, Physik....nuja, man muss halt diese ganzen Formeln im Kopf haben, vom physikalischen Anspruch her ists eher gering. Ich persnlich fand Histo am "schwierigsten", da ist es, find ich, die grte Menge an Stoff. Aber letztendlich wars auch okay. 
Und jetzt hoff ich, dass ich den Prpkurs berlebe ;)

----------


## ][truba][

Was ist denn ein Fragenkatalog? 

Da stehen nur Themen drinnen oder sind da wirklich "Fragen" aufgefhrt?

MfG Thomas

----------


## konstantin

Wenn da Fragen drinstehen, lache ich.  ::-oopss:

----------


## leofgyth77

ananassaft, der prpkurs ist echt zu berleben! vor allem mit dr. j. und dr. s....die sind ja so lieb in der prfung!
wann prppst du denn immer?

----------


## Illo

Der Prpkurs ist die schlimmste Zeit im Leben eines jungen Menschen.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Jemine

Also ich hab schon wesentlich Schlimmeres als den Prpkurs erlebt!

----------


## Angeletta

Lust: Sehr guter Professor in der OC, wieder volles R, Karzinogenese-Klausur (genau mit Mindestpunktzahl  ::-oopss:  ) bestanden, neue Haustiere, liebe Rhiannon, schnes Wetter  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Annaly

juhu, physioseminar-referat war geilgeilgeil. und das, obwohl ich bis 2min vorher mit mir selbst rumgenerdet hab, wieso ich ausgerechnet gleich beim ersten mal referate dran sein wollte - DAMIT ICH ES WEG HAB, harharhar. hab zwar den beamer mit einem knopfdruck ins 5minuten koma geschickt, aus dem ihn selbst der prof nicht frher erwecken konnte, aber dann liefs ::-oopss: 

daumen hoch fr dich, angeletta, das wetter ist traumhaft  :Smilie:  :Party:

----------


## saipro

> Der Prpkurs ist die schlimmste Zeit im Leben eines jungen Menschen.


Ich hab den Prpkurs einmal als normaler Student gemacht und empfand ihn auch als extrem schlimm und hatte nie wieder in der Vorklinik soviel zu tun.
Danach hab ich das ganze als Tutor gemacht und hab dann erst erkannt, wieviel ich gelernt hatte und wie sinnvoll der ganze Kurs doch war!

----------


## Rhiannon

@Angeletta: Yeah, volles R klingt ja gut. Nur noch ein R und du hast eine Sorge weniger.  :Top: 

Und ich freue mich heute ber meine unglaubliche Erleuchtung, die ich heute in der Chemie-Vorlesung hatte. So solls weitergehen, dann leucht ich bis zur Klausur wie n Christbaum.  ::-oopss:

----------


## Hades

Christbaum im Sommer JAAAAA  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rhiannon

> Christbaum im Sommer JAAAAA



Wenns mir endlich durch diese ***zensiert*** Klausur helfen wrde, wrd ich mir freiwillig Christbaumkugeln durch die Ohrlcher ziehen......

----------


## Hades

> Wenns mir endlich durch diese ***zensiert*** Klausur helfen wrde, wrd ich mir freiwillig Christbaumkugeln durch die Ohrlcher ziehen......


Das wrd ich ja gerne sehen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rhiannon

> Das wrd ich ja gerne sehen


Falls ich die Klausur bestehe, bin ich zu allen Schandtaten bereit.....  ::-oopss:

----------


## Annaly

ihr klner macht mir langsam angst...  ::-oopss:

----------


## Hades

> ihr klner macht mir langsam angst...


Achwas, wir sind alle ganz normal.  :Knuddel: 

Bringst du morgen das Rattenblut frs Frhstck mit Rhiannon?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Alchemist

Beim Histo-Testat am allerletzten Tag drangekommen und bestanden.  :Love:

----------


## Hades

Glckwunsch! Hab schon gelesen, hast dem No gezeigt wie mans richtig macht  :Party:

----------


## Rhiannon

> Beim Histo-Testat am allerletzten Tag drangekommen und bestanden.



Hier auch nochmal Glckwunsch!!!  :Top:

----------


## ananassaft

> ananassaft, der prpkurs ist echt zu berleben! vor allem mit dr. j. und dr. s....die sind ja so lieb in der prfung!
> wann prppst du denn immer?


Jawohl, nachdem ich heute den werten Professor B im Testat an die Wand geredet hab, hab ich das ultimative Gefhl, alles zu schaffen -aber hoffe trotzdem auf Dr j oder Dr S im nchsten ;) ich bin montags/mittwochs.

----------


## ananassaft

> Wenn da Fragen drinstehen, lache ich.


Darfst lachen ;) war ein "Katalog" mit...ungefhr 300 Fragen, glaub ich. So ungefhr "1. Foramen stylomastoideum zeigen+Inhalt, 2. Foramen supraorbitale zeigen+Inhalt..." Im Vorfeld hie es jedenfalls, das wre so ziemlich alles, was man zum knchernen Schdel fragen knne, von daher kann mans auch als Themenkatalog sehen. 
Aber das war auch nur das allererste Testat.

----------


## leofgyth77

glckwunsch, ananassaft! prof b. schonmal weg ((:
vielleicht komm ich ja mal beim prppen vorbei..allerdings ist fr mich di-do immer besser, weil ich da eh in der uni bin, wegen neuroana...sonst hab ich ja eigentlich gar nix mehr in der uni zu tun hihi

----------


## ananassaft

Nur noch Neuroana? Klingt ja angenehm ;) aber wenn ich deine Semesteranzahl richtig deute, hast du das Physikum um ein Semester geschoben, oder?

So, und Vorklinik-Lust: Ich freue mich soooo sehr auf die Situserffnung am Montag, 1. bin ich extrem gespannt auf die "Innereien" und 2. macht das Prppen ohne den direkten Testatdruck im Nacken ja sehr groen Spa  :Grinnnss!:  ich liebe mein Studium!

----------


## Trianna

Ich bekomme die Krise mit spezieller Histologie...

Also die Sache ansich ist ja ganz nett, aber diese abertausende von lateinischen Namen... Waaah

----------


## DeSeal

Tri, falscher Thread? Klingt doch eher nach Frust als nach Lust...  :hmmm...: 

Was macht man als angehende Biologin denn in Histologie? Ist doch bestimmt ein bisschen anders orientiert als bei Medizinern, oder?

----------


## leofgyth77

> Nur noch Neuroana? Klingt ja angenehm ;) aber wenn ich deine Semesteranzahl richtig deute, hast du das Physikum um ein Semester geschoben, oder?
> 
> So, und Vorklinik-Lust: Ich freue mich soooo sehr auf die Situserffnung am Montag, 1. bin ich extrem gespannt auf die "Innereien" und 2. macht das Prppen ohne den direkten Testatdruck im Nacken ja sehr groen Spa  ich liebe mein Studium!


hehe, nicht mal mehr neuroana..da bin ich tutor.aber ja, habs physikum geschoben, deswegen hab ich im moment viel zeit und bereite mich langsam aufs physikum vor. ber ich muss sagen, so ohne direkten druck ist da schon viel disziplin gefordert, sich echt hinzusetzen hihi. aber jetz bin ich fast einmal alles durch.
dann viel spa bei der situs-erffnung heute ((: situs und retrositus testate waren super!

----------


## -Julchen-

Yeah!! Heute letztes Seminar der kompletten Vorklinik gehabt! Jetzt nurnoch die Klausur am 18. Juni und dann kann das Physikum kommen! ::-dance:  
Und dann.... auf in die Klinik :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Elena1989

> Yeah!! Heute letztes Seminar der kompletten Vorklinik gehabt! Jetzt nurnoch die Klausur am 18. Juni und dann kann das Physikum kommen! 
> Und dann.... auf in die Klinik


Wow!
Das klingt ja traumhaft, da werd ich ja direkt neidisch!!!
ich hab noch... h.. 6 oder 7 mal integriertes Seminar, 3 mal Physiologie seminar und noch 4 mal Neuroanatomiekurs.. Letzte Pflichtveranstaltung ist am 22.07. Letzte Klausur am 14.07... :kotzen: 
Oh hoppla, falscher Thread ^^
Aber Lust gibt's bei mir momentan nix ^^ 
Aber viel Erfolg bei deiner Klausur am 14. In welchem Fach denn?

----------


## -Julchen-

Heidelberg hat doch diese Integrierte System, heit, es gibt nur eine Klasuru pro Semester, da kommt dann aber auch alles dran, also Histo, Zellbio, Biochemie und Physio vom jeweiligen groen Thema des Semesters. Dieses mal ist Neurologie dran. Das ist zwar immer megamig viel zu lernen, aber ein bisschen wie ein kleines Physikum, von daher nicht schlecht! Und man kann Biochemie mit andren Fchern ausgleichen :hmmm...:

----------


## Trianna

@ DeSeal

Es ist ja Human- und Molekularbiologie..

Eure Histo ist meine Histo..

Und ja, war falscher Thread ^^

----------


## Elena1989

> Heidelberg hat doch diese Integrierte System, heit, es gibt nur eine Klasuru pro Semester, da kommt dann aber auch alles dran, also Histo, Zellbio, Biochemie und Physio vom jeweiligen groen Thema des Semesters. Dieses mal ist Neurologie dran. Das ist zwar immer megamig viel zu lernen, aber ein bisschen wie ein kleines Physikum, von daher nicht schlecht! Und man kann Biochemie mit andren Fchern ausgleichen


Das klingt trotzdem irgendwie ziemlich sympathisch.. Biochemie mit anderen Fchern ausgleichen... Hach... *gg*
Naja, hat eben alles seine Vor- und Nachteile!
Ich wnsch dir jedenfalls viel Erfolg!

----------


## DeSeal

Termi geschafft, woohoo  ::-dance:  Jeder Zweitschreiber durfte sich seine persnliche Standpauke beim Prof abholen, whrend der direkt nach der Klausur jede Klausur korrigiert hat. Und nach endlosen Missbilligungen, Warnungen vor Rechtsanwlten im spteren Arbeitsleben 




> Und wenn sie spter im Arztbrief "Pars petrosa ossis temporalis" mit "Felsenbein" statt "felsenartiger Teil des Schlfenbeins" bersetzen, findet das ein Rechtsanwalt und verklagt sie bis an ihr Lebensende...


hat dann doch jeder bestanden... Wr ja auch schlimm, wenn nicht  ::-oopss:

----------


## perro

> Termi geschafft, woohoo  Jeder Zweitschreiber durfte sich seine persnliche Standpauke beim Prof abholen, whrend der direkt nach der Klausur jede Klausur korrigiert hat. Und nach endlosen Missbilligungen, Warnungen vor Rechtsanwlten im spteren Arbeitsleben 
> 
> 
> 
> hat dann doch jeder bestanden... Wr ja auch schlimm, wenn nicht


glckwunsch! hab doch gesagt, dass die niemanden wegen latein rauskicken  :Party:

----------


## -Julchen-

@Elena: Ich LIEBE das integrierte System! Genau wegen Biochemie. Allein die Vorstellung, ein ganzes Semester damit zuzubringen... Stndig blick ich was nicht und die Praktika sind auch die schlechtesten von allen, ich kann einfach keine Verdnnungen ausrechnen ::-oopss: ! Ja und ganz zu schweigen von der Klausur :Grinnnss!:  
Und das es dann an der einen Klausur eine mega Menge an Stoff ist, ist zwar irgendwie dumm, aber eben in Hinsicht auf das Physikum garnicht ganz verkehrt!
Ach und um hier mal wieder Lust auszudrcken :Grinnnss!:  Bin seit heute mit dem Lernen durch, jetzt gehts ans Wiederholen! Ich glaub, ich hab die ganzen Bahnsysteme schon verdrngt...

----------


## Trianna

Ich mag die KLB echt gerne mittlerweile.. Zum Wiederholen echt toll  :Smilie: )

Und diese Fallbeispiele.. So geil geschrieben..

----------


## Elena1989

@Julchen: Doch, ich finde, das klingt nach einem guten System. Sind es denn MC - Fragen? Oder freie Aufgaben?
Verdnnungen ausrechnen kann ich mittlerweile, ist gar nicht so schwer, wennm an's mal begriffen hat, aber im Praktikum habe ich mir das immer ausrechnen lassen, da konnte ich's auch noch nicht  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Frisko

Neuer Job im Uni-Klinikum!  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Nur noch 1 Physikpraktikum und dann werde ich endlich diesen verdammten Schein in den Hnden halten! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Julchen-

@Elena: Nene, schon MC Fragen. Eben wie ein kleines Physikum :Grinnnss!:  Und mittlerweile haben wir rausgefunden, dass die Fragen teil sogar direkt aus der schwarzen Reihe sind :peng:  
Also ich wei nicht, ob ich das mit den Verdnnungen je begreifen werd... Sptestens zur mndlichen sollt ichs dann knnen, wenn ich mich nicht total blamieren will :Nixweiss:

----------


## Angeletta

Biologieschein!
Mindestpunktzahl mit am Abend vorher anfangen zu lernen 
JIPPPIIEEEEHHHH  ::-oopss:  ::-bee:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Glckwunsch Angeletta  :Grinnnss!:  

Ich hoffe, ich kann heute auch dem lieben pottmed gratulieren? Meld dich mal und nimm mir die Angst vor dem Nachtestat morgen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Rhiannon

> Biologieschein!
> Mindestpunktzahl mit am Abend vorher anfangen zu lernen 
> JIPPPIIEEEEHHHH



Glckwunsch!!

----------


## Cuba_libre

Noch eine Prfung (am 5.7.+6.7. wie immer dienstags schriftlich und mittwochs dann noch mndlich ein paar Punkte ergatterbar) bis zum vorklinischen FeinSCHREI - hhh Scheinfrei... selbstverstndlich unter der Voraussetzung, dass ich diese bestehen werde!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## pottmed

So, Ana-Nachtestat gestern gerockt und heute noch Physik-Praktikum, dann kann man langsam mit der Mikro-Ana-Vorbereitung anfangen. Hach, ist das Studentenleben schn  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

yay pottmed! gratulation (:

cuba, das ist echt voll cool, dass ihr so frh schon zeit habt zum lernen dann..in erlangen haben die 4. semestler dieses semester 4 wochen zeit...am 23.07. schreiben sie nmlich noch ne klausur..bzw noch spter, wenn jemand in ne nachklausur muss..das find ich ganz schn heftig.

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Glckwunsch pottmed! Habs gestern auch gerockt, war beim geselligen Gitarrespieler  :hmmm...:  Und Mikroana wird vielleicht gar nicht so schlimm....mal sehen. Morgen wieder lustiges Biopraktikum mit Prof. E. Da freu ich mich schon drauf!

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

Histo-Testat gebongt  :Smilie: 
Trachea war aber auch echt gndig!  ::-winky:

----------


## ayamo

> Histo-Testat gebongt 
> Trachea war aber auch echt gndig!


Aye. Die Kopfhaut bei mir war auch ein Fest. Ein Blick, alles klar gewesen.  :Party:

----------


## Jemine

Nie wieder Mikroana  :Party: 
Der Anatomieschein ist so gut wie in der Tasche, nur noch einmal hingehen! *jubel*

----------


## LaTraviata

Saucool! Den hole ich mir hoffentlich dann auch in 3,5 Wochen... immerhin habe ich dieses dmliche Neurophysioreferat heute wohlbehalten berstanden. Alles hat geklappt und jetzt muss ich zuknftig nur noch da sitzen und mit Anwesenheit glnzen  :Grinnnss!: !

----------


## Elena1989

> Nie wieder Mikroana 
> Der Anatomieschein ist so gut wie in der Tasche, nur noch einmal hingehen! *jubel*


Cool  :Grinnnss!: 

Kriegt ihr denn "einen" Anatomieschein? Oder habt ihr jeweils einen fr Mikroana und fr Makroana?
Wir haben das nmlcih seperat. Mikroana und dann noch Makroana, welcher auch Neuroanatomie beinhaltet. 
Wobei ich das echt hart finde.. Fr Psycho und Sozi habe ich insgesamt 4! Scheine bekommen und fr Makro mit sechs Testaten + eine Klausur mit was wei ich wie viel Studnen Anwesenheit bekommt man nur einen.. Traurig *g*

----------


## lio

Histologie bestanden  ::-dance: 
Vermute ich jedenfalls ganz stark ;D

----------


## Trianna

Histo seit heute offizielle und fr Immer durch  :Smilie: )))

Zwei Klausuren und die benoteten Zeichnungen (zhlen zu 1/7 und wie zu erwarten mit 4,0 bestanden ^^)

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Mikroana bestanden!!! Ich bin so unglaublich glcklich!!! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

...es geht mit Patho und vielen Bildern weiter bis ins 4.SJ, muahahahahahahahahaha

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Selbst das kann mich gerade nicht von meiner Glckswolke holen  :hmmm...:

----------


## DeSeal

So, SIP I (quasi 1. Teil Physikum ^^) hinter mich gebracht... nach  onlineauswertung komme ich schonmal auf jeden Fall 2 Punkte ber die  Bestehensgrenze und 17 Fragen sind noch unsicher... Wenn jetzt nicht  noch haufenweise Fragen, die ich richtig habe, abgefochten werden, bin  ich durch. 2 Wochen zittern bis zum offiziellen Ergebnis -.-

Egal, auf zum Bier  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:

----------


## perro

hey klasse, deseal! habe sich die letzten wochen wohl doch gelohnt ;) das jmd. wegen gestrichenen fragen durchfllt, kommt so gut wie nie vor!

ich hoffe du liegst noch besoffen im bett und schlfst deinen rausch aus  :Big Grin:  nach der SIP1 ist das PFLICHT  :Party:

----------


## Jemine

ANATOMIESCHEIN - check!  ::-dance:   :Party:   ::-dance:

----------


## agouti_lilac

Glckwunsch Jemine!! Endlich ein "groer" Schein nach 4 Semestern Mhe!!  :Grinnnss!: 

Glckwunsch auch an die Magdeburger Sternenprinzessin  :hmmm...: 

und berhaupt an alle  :Party:

----------


## Hippietyp

> ...es geht mit Patho und vielen Bildern weiter bis ins 4.SJ, muahahahahahahahahaha


Ich freue mich ab sofort einfach ber jeden Monat ohne diesen Bullshit.

----------


## leofgyth77

yaaaaay jemine! ich freu mich so unglaublich fr dich! ist ein verdammt gutes gefhl, oder?

kann mir mal jemand sagen, wieso psych-soz so wenig spa macht?

----------


## Elena1989

> yaaaaay jemine! ich freu mich so unglaublich fr dich! ist ein verdammt gutes gefhl, oder?
> 
> kann mir mal jemand sagen, wieso psych-soz so wenig spa macht?


Was hast du gegen Psych-Soz? Ich mein.. ist jetzt nicht sonderlich spannend, aber ich finde, kreuztechnisch ist das doch sehr dankbar  :Grinnnss!: 

Und ich finde andere Dinge auch nicht wirklich spannender *g*

@Jemine: Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## leofgyth77

ja, wenn wir dann auch ne nette kreuzklausur htten, wr's auch kein stress.
dafr ist man eigentlich im physikum dann immer sehr gut...aber es nervt trotzdem, find ich. immerhin hab ich das seminar schon hinter mir, weil da muss ich mich immer so aufregen, wenn die leute so inkompetent sind und GAR KEINE fragen beantworten knnen.

----------


## Elena1989

> ja, wenn wir dann auch ne nette kreuzklausur htten, wr's auch kein stress.
> dafr ist man eigentlich im physikum dann immer sehr gut...aber es nervt trotzdem, find ich. immerhin hab ich das seminar schon hinter mir, weil da muss ich mich immer so aufregen, wenn die leute so inkompetent sind und GAR KEINE fragen beantworten knnen.


Oh, du musst noch Klausur schreiben? Ich dachte, du wrst schon scheinfrei... Dann nehm ich's zurck, dann ist es bh!  :Smilie: )

----------


## leofgyth77

nachdem ich mich schon vom physikum abgemeldet hatte letztes semester hab ich mich auch gleich von der klausur abgemeldet..dachte mir, wenn ich eh ein ganzes semester zeit hab, dann brauch ich mir jetz de nstress nicht antun. und es ist vielleicht auch ganz gut, nochmal in ne prfungssituation vorm physikum zu kommen hehe

----------


## Rhiannon

Anatomie-Schein: check!

Damit also auf ins Anatomie- und Psych/Soz-Physikumsquivalent im August...

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> nachdem ich mich schon vom physikum abgemeldet hatte letztes semester hab ich mich auch gleich von der klausur abgemeldet..dachte mir, wenn ich eh ein ganzes semester zeit hab, dann brauch ich mir jetz de nstress nicht antun. und es ist vielleicht auch ganz gut, nochmal in ne prfungssituation vorm physikum zu kommen hehe


Wann schreibt ihr? Wnsch dir viel Glck  :Big Grin: 
Haben heut unsere Emptyprparate bekommen und ich hab eine komplette Leiche fr mich alleine  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

> Anatomie-Schein: check!
> 
> Damit also auf ins Anatomie- und Psych/Soz-Physikumsquivalent im August...


Haha, Glckwunsch!  :Party:  
Anatomieschein rockt!

----------


## leofgyth77

> Wann schreibt ihr? Wnsch dir viel Glck 
> Haben heut unsere Emptyprparate bekommen und ich hab eine komplette Leiche fr mich alleine


wir schreiben am 20....aber ich hab schonmal angefangen, damit ich jeden tag nur ein bisschen lernen muss und keinen tobsuchtsanfall bekomm bei den tollen folien.
das ist ja super mit der leiche fr dich allein! sehr cool...habs schon bisschen auf facebook mitbekommen (:

----------


## LaTraviata

Chemieschein, juhuuuuu!
Nie wieder Samstags Uni, das freut mich gerade bombastisch...

----------


## Hades

Glckwunsch  :Top: 

Samstags Uni... wer kommt denn blo auf solche Ideen  :was ist das...?:

----------


## LaTraviata

Marburg... :Keks:

----------


## Rhiannon

Glckwunsch, LaTraviata!!!

----------


## Jemine

Jau, von mir auch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## agouti_lilac

Oh, herzlichen Glckwunsch! Kann mich erinnern, dass ich mich gefreut hab' wie ein Schneeknig, als ich den Schein endlich hatte!  :Top:  :Top: 
Get yourself a treat!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Elena1989

So, BC bestanden! Danke an alle, die die Daumen gedrckt haben!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

yay elena! mensch, das freut mich fr dich! die frage kannst du jetzt einfach in der pm ignorieren hehe...oder es einfach nochmal schreiben und dich dabei freun!

----------


## Rhiannon

Glckwunsch, Elena!  :Top:

----------


## -Julchen-

Elena!!! Supeeeeeer!! ::-dance:  Freu mich fr dich!

----------


## Cuba_libre

So, nachdem heute die Ergebnisse von "Funktionssystem Sinne" verffentlicht wurden, bin ich dann auch ganz offiziell vorklinisch scheinfrei  :bhh:  - eigentlich wars schon bei der Klausurbesprechung am Dienstag klar, aber hab da lieber mal auf die Besttigung gewartet  :Grinnnss!: 
Dann mal auf zum groen Lernen  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## agouti_lilac

Scheinfreiheit rockt.  ::-dance:   :Top: 

Takes the pressure off... .

----------


## Cuba_libre

Naja, im ersten Moment ist das schon ein geiles Gefhl, aber wenn man bedenkt was danach kommt... mir geht total die Dse (und da bin ich sicher nicht die einzige)  :Oh nee...: 
Nunja, gestern und heute hatten wir Histo-Repetitorium, am Montag ist dann  ein Tag Mikroskopieren unter "Anleitung". Dienstag und Freitag ist allgemeine und spezielle Embryologie Repetitorium  :Nixweiss:

----------


## DeSeal

Mach's gut erster Studienabschnitt, bye bye SIP 1!! Ich werde euch vermissen... NOT!!!

DeSeal => jetzt neu als cand. med.  ::-winky:  :Party:

----------


## catgamer

Was bedeutet Cand.med. denn eigentlich?

----------


## DeSeal

candidatus medicinae

----------


## Hades

Jaaa Neuro bestanden, kein Hirnschei mehr  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rhiannon

> Jaaa Neuro bestanden, kein Hirnschei mehr


Glckwunsch! 
(Aber freu dich nicht zu frh, ein paar wenige Sachen davon kommen im Prpkurs wieder  ::-oopss: )

----------


## Hades

Dacht ich mir schon, aber immerhin ist der Schein inner Tasche :p

----------


## Lightning_Bolt

Hat der Neuroanatomie in den Arsch getreten und volle Punktzahl beim allerletzten Anatomie-Testat rausgeholt. Morgen noch Abschlussklausur, aber das Rekapitulieren von Situs/-Bewegungsanatomie fllt mir nicht schwer. Im ersten Moment habe ich gar keine Ahnung mehr gehabt bei den ersten 2 Altklausuren, aber sobald man etwas wieder nachgelesen hat, hat es Klick!Klick!Klick! gemacht und alles war wieder da. Es scheint doch langfristig in meinem Kopf verankert zu sein, wider meinen Befrchtungen. Zum Glck.

Heuer noch zwei Dates mit meinen Prometheus-Atlanten und morgen dem Endgegner gegenber treten. Und hoffentlich siegreich hervorgehen.

----------


## LieberInvasiv

Und ab heute bin ich offiziell scheinfrei  :Smilie:  Ein groartiges Gefhl  :Party:

----------


## pottmed

Makro-Ana Check, Physik-Schein check.... noch zwei Klausuren und bei Chemie hilft nur beten .

----------


## ananassaft

Nur noch ein einziges Prptestat   :Party:

----------


## leofgyth77

gratuliere!
hab am dienstag vom demokurssaal whrend neuroana immer rbergeschaut hihi. da hab ich meinen geliebten tisch 12 bei prof b. gesehen (:
kopftestat ist nich so wild, das packste auch noch! und dann ist das ein echt tolles gefhl!

----------


## Saphira.

Neuroanatomie-Testat BESTANDEN!!! Das heit fr mich - endlich Vorklinik-Scheinfrei und ab zur Physikumsvorbereitung!  ::-oopss:

----------


## Lightning_Bolt

Ab ins Dritte Semester. Makroskopische Anatomie sogar "gut" bestanden dank der guten Testate - einzig die Abschlussklausur hat sehr vielen den Zahn gezogen. Trotzdem noch ein ordentliches Punktepolster zur Bestehgrenze. Ich bin entzckt, zugetraut htte ich mir solch ein gutes Ergebnis NICHT. Aber vllt. wchst man mit seinen Herausforderungen?

Bojakasha! Und wie schnell die Zeit vergeht?! Fuck the duck.

----------


## ananassaft

> gratuliere!
> hab am dienstag vom demokurssaal whrend neuroana immer rbergeschaut hihi. da hab ich meinen geliebten tisch 12 bei prof b. gesehen (:
> kopftestat ist nich so wild, das packste auch noch! und dann ist das ein echt tolles gefhl!


Danke fr die Ermutigung! Das Problem liegt in der Kombination Montag-Histotestat/Mittwoch-Kopftestat, aber noch bin ich zuversichtlich  :dumdiddeldum...: 
Aber nett, dass wir der Jahrgang sind, die angeblich jetzt schon den Rekord gebrochen haben bzgl der Anzahl der Studenten, die ins Abschlusstestat mssen....NOCH bin ich nicht dabei ;)

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ich hab den Endgegner der Kemie besiegt!!! (Gut, er war unglaublich gndig mit der Gleitklausel, aber trotzdem  :hmmm...:  )
Ich bin so unendlich glcklich! Morgen noch die Biologie gerockt und am Mittwoch die Anatomie abschlieen und dann ist Sommer!!!!

----------


## pottmed

Jawohl, Chemie Check  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jemine

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaahahaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!  :Party:   :Party:   :Party:

----------


## leofgyth77

suuuuuuper! freu mich mit euch! sehr schn!

freu mich auch schon auf nchsten mittwoch, wenn ich dann auch endlich mal offiziell scheinfrei bin. ich rger mich momentan echt riesig, dass ich die klausur geschoben hab, weil dann msst ich den rotz jetzt nicht lernen, sondern knnte ihn schon hehe

----------


## DerSalamander

Mikroana: check! Ich freu mich, nie wieder doofe Epithelien!!!

----------


## agouti_lilac

Glckwunsch!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rhiannon

Glckwunsch an alle Chemie- und Mikroana-Besieger!

----------


## DerSalamander

Vielen Dank und noch viel Glck an alle Klausurenschreiber...

----------


## pottmed

FFFFFFFFFFFFFEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIEEEE  EEEENNNNNNNNNNN  :Party: 


Die letzte Klausur heute, war zwar eher bescheiden, aber da hoffen wir mal das Beste  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Strodti

Ein gutes Pferd springt nur so hoch wie es muss... Und Sternchen- und Tierstempel frs Klassenbuch gibt es nicht mehr.

Bestanden ist bestanden, in diesem Sinne: GLCKWUNSCH an alle  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## duv30

> Neuroanatomie-Testat BESTANDEN!!! Das heit fr mich - endlich Vorklinik-Scheinfrei und ab zur Physikumsvorbereitung!


Glckwunsch!

Viel Erfolg bei der Vorbereitung.

----------


## Angeletta

Super, Elena! Ich wnschte, ich wr' schon so weit  :Smilie: 

...bei mir war die heutige Physikklausur aber tatschlich ganz gut.

undbaldundbald werd' ich nochmal mutig sein :>

----------


## Angeletta

...mit Puffer bestanden 

 :Loove:

----------


## Jemine

Glckwunsch!

Nachdem mir mit der bestandenen Kemieklausur ne ganze Gebirgskette vom Herzen gefallen ist, kann ich mich jetzt um alle anderen Baustellen kmmern, die nichts mit Uni zu tun haben. Die scheinen leider grad unberwindbar aber immerhin kann mich die Uni fr den Sommer jetzt mal kreuzweise... Und den Buckel runterrutschen kann sie auch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rhiannon

> ...mit Puffer bestanden


Glckwunsch! Und in Chemie machst du's ganz genauso im August!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hades

Macht ihr beide und dann gehts zusammen ins schne Praktikum, was rckblickend garnicht so schlecht war. Aber auch nur im Rckblick  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Angeletta

28 Punkte ohne greren Aufwand und mich kitzelt die Einsicht, obwohl hoffnungslos  :Traurig:

----------


## Rhiannon

Wenns dich so juckt, dann geh zur Einsicht. Vielleicht sind die Chemikanten ja ausnahmsweise mal gut gelaunt und du hast ne Chance und du kannst ihnen gut zureden.

----------


## Hades

Es haben schon welche Punkte bekommen.. versuch sie einfach lange genug zu nerven. Da sie genug Praktikumspltze haben drften, denke ich dass die sich da nicht so bockig stellen.

----------


## Alchemist

Es haben genau 95 Leute bestanden... und es gibt "zuflligerweise" 95 Praktikumspltze.

----------


## Hades

Ach... ich dachte es waren weniger.. Son Zufall aber auch  :grrrr....:

----------


## Rhiannon

> Es haben genau 95 Leute bestanden... und es gibt "zuflligerweise" 95 Praktikumspltze.


Echt jetz? Na, das erklrt dann wohl auch die berzufllig vielen Leute, die mal wieder genau 30 Punkte hatten.  :kotzen:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Bio-Schein: Check!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## thinker

> Echt jetz? Na, das erklrt dann wohl auch die berzufllig vielen Leute, die mal wieder genau 30 Punkte hatten.


Krass....Goldi und sein Clan sind echt erstaunlich! 
Wenn es wirklich so ist, dass genau 95 Leute bestanden haben und es 95 Pltze frs Praktikum gibt, dann wrde ich evtl. mal eine Beschwerde anstreben....vor ein paar Jahren soll Goldi mal was vom Dekan ordentlich drauf bekommen haben...

----------


## Rhiannon

> Krass....Goldi und sein Clan sind echt erstaunlich! 
> Wenn es wirklich so ist, dass genau 95 Leute bestanden haben und es 95 Pltze frs Praktikum gibt, dann wrde ich evtl. mal eine Beschwerde anstreben....vor ein paar Jahren soll Goldi mal was vom Dekan ordentlich drauf bekommen haben...



Hab eben mal selber durchgezhlt (genauer gesagt, durchzhlen lassen ber die Stichwortsuche im PDF-Reader) und es sind wirklich exakt 95 Mal "ja" in der "Bestanden"-Spalte. Und dass es 95 Praktikumspltze gibt, steht ja auf der Homepage.

@Sternenprinzessin: Glckwunsch noch zum Bioschein!

----------


## pottmed

> Bio-Schein: Check!


Glckwunsch, hier auch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Annaly

juhu, endlich semesterferien. physioklausur lief heute auch eignetlich echt prima, wenn ich nicht einfach dreimal(!!) mein kreuzchen auf dem zettel falsch gesetzt htte!!! weil vertan beim lesen & aufm antwortbogen ankreuzen -  baah. ich bin manchmal echt so eine richtige blondie. MANNOMANN. naja... manchmal hat man sowas, aber man rgert sich hardcore drber...

dennoch:

SEMESTERFERIEEEEN!!!!

wnsch euch allen was und denen, die noch was vor sich haben, drck ich die daumen  ::-winky:

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> Macht ihr beide und dann gehts zusammen ins schne Praktikum, was rckblickend garnicht so schlecht war. Aber auch nur im Rckblick


Ich hatte heute mein letztes Chemie-Praktikum, und rckblickend war es Schweizer Kse. Unser Skript gibt alles vor, und lsst keine Mglichkeit zum selber nachdenken, so macht Chemie keinen Spa.
Naja, dafr noch die eine Klausur, und dann hab ich se alle  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LaTraviata

Ferien...  :Grinnnss!: . Physik lief heute auch ganz gut. jetzt erst mal chillen!

----------


## leofgyth77

geniet eure ferien!

ich will jetz, dass endlich mittwoch ist und ich wei, ob ich zum physikum zugelassen bin oder nicht.

----------


## -Julchen-

> geniet eure ferien!
> 
> ich will jetz, dass endlich mittwoch ist und ich wei, ob ich zum physikum zugelassen bin oder nicht.


Wieso weit du das nicht? Achso, kriegst du da noch n Klausurergebnis?

----------


## leofgyth77

hab die klausur ja letztes semester geschoben, als ich eh schon abgemeldet war vom physikum..und da wir das erst mittwoch geschrieben haben und die uuuunglaublich langsam mitm korrigieren sind, erfahren wirs erst am mittwoch. natrlich nicht online, sondern in einer pflichtveranstaltung, in der erst die gesamte klausur durchgekaut wird und dann die matrikelnummern an die wand projiziert (ja, mit tageslichtprojektor), von denen, die durchgefallen sind.

----------


## LaTraviata

...gedrckte Daumen fr Dich!!! Das MUSS einfach klappen, aber die Warterei ist natrlich bescheiden....  :Keks:

----------


## -Julchen-

> hab die klausur ja letztes semester geschoben, als ich eh schon abgemeldet war vom physikum..und da wir das erst mittwoch geschrieben haben und die uuuunglaublich langsam mitm korrigieren sind, erfahren wirs erst am mittwoch. natrlich nicht online, sondern in einer pflichtveranstaltung, in der erst die gesamte klausur durchgekaut wird und dann die matrikelnummern an die wand projiziert (ja, mit tageslichtprojektor), von denen, die durchgefallen sind.


Dass du die Klausur geschoben hast, wei ich ja ::-winky:  Aber das mit dem Tageslichtprojektor ist nicht dein Ernst?!? Da wird von uns eine mega Powerpointprsentation verlangt und die? Ist ja witzig, vorallem auch die Besprechung vorher. Wie in der Schule frher :hmmm...:

----------


## ananassaft

> hab die klausur ja letztes semester geschoben, als ich eh schon abgemeldet war vom physikum..und da wir das erst mittwoch geschrieben haben und die uuuunglaublich langsam mitm korrigieren sind, erfahren wirs erst am mittwoch. natrlich nicht online, sondern in einer pflichtveranstaltung, in der erst die gesamte klausur durchgekaut wird und dann die matrikelnummern an die wand projiziert (ja, mit tageslichtprojektor), von denen, die durchgefallen sind.


Sag blo, es handelt sich um PsychSoz? Das fand ich im ersten Semester schon so lcherlich....und ich hatte meine Brille nicht auf und konnte kaum entziffern, ob meine Nummer jetzt zwischen den ganzen anderen daei war oder nicht ;)

Uuuuuund Histo II bestanden! Yeah! Das haben so viele geschoben bei uns, weil wir noch Kopftestat am Mittwoch haben, aber jetzt bin ich froh es NICHT gemacht zu haben!

----------


## ayamo

Morgen letzte Klausur, dann ist das erste Semester geschafft. Einem freien August steht nichts mehr im Wege ... solange die holde Chemie mitspielt.  :Woow:

----------


## leofgyth77

> Sag blo, es handelt sich um PsychSoz? Das fand ich im ersten Semester schon so lcherlich....und ich hatte meine Brille nicht auf und konnte kaum entziffern, ob meine Nummer jetzt zwischen den ganzen anderen daei war oder nicht ;)
> 
> Uuuuuund Histo II bestanden! Yeah! Das haben so viele geschoben bei uns, weil wir noch Kopftestat am Mittwoch haben, aber jetzt bin ich froh es NICHT gemacht zu haben!


na klar, psych-soz. prof g. lsst sich seine folien nicht nehmen!
die nehmen sich selber so unglaublich ernst, das ist schon langsam traurig. aber man darf ja nix sagen, weil erlangen schneidet ja immer auch platz 1 ab beim physikum (also, in psych-soz...)


glckwunsch noch an alle besteher ((:

----------


## ananassaft

> na klar, psych-soz. prof g. lsst sich seine folien nicht nehmen!
> die nehmen sich selber so unglaublich ernst, das ist schon langsam traurig. aber man darf ja nix sagen, weil erlangen schneidet ja immer auch platz 1 ab beim physikum (also, in psych-soz...)
> 
> 
> glckwunsch noch an alle besteher ((:


Nett finde ich auch die Hausarbeit, die wir jetzt schreiben mssen (oder hattet ihr die auch schon?) - erst mal denkt jeder, uhuuu, Hausarbeit, klingt ja anspruchsvoll....aber das ist auch die Lcherlichkeit schlechthin, wir mssen sie HANDSCHRIFTLICH anfertigen und zweitens gibts als Bewertung entweder einen hochgereckten Daumen, einen Daumen in der Horizontalen oder einen nach unten gereckten  ::-oopss: . Ein einfaches "bestanden" oder "nicht bestanden" als Bewertung wre ja auch langweilig...

----------


## leofgyth77

> Nett finde ich auch die Hausarbeit, die wir jetzt schreiben mssen (oder hattet ihr die auch schon?) - erst mal denkt jeder, uhuuu, Hausarbeit, klingt ja anspruchsvoll....aber das ist auch die Lcherlichkeit schlechthin, wir mssen sie HANDSCHRIFTLICH anfertigen und zweitens gibts als Bewertung entweder einen hochgereckten Daumen, einen Daumen in der Horizontalen oder einen nach unten gereckten . Ein einfaches "bestanden" oder "nicht bestanden" als Bewertung wre ja auch langweilig...


hehe, nee die wurde direkt nach uns angefertigt. wir hatten noch ne klausur, aber die war recht schn und gut machbar.
also wirklich...daumen-bewertungen...die sind echt nervig. nja, hoffentlich seh ich morgen meine matrikelnummer nicht auf der folie und dann ist alles gut. immerhin hat man den meisten stoff dann direkt vorm physikum gelernt und muss nich nochmal damit befassen

----------


## lio

Physik tatschlich bestanden  ::-dance:  
Aw, ich bin grad so glcklich, ich werd jetzt gleich voll motiviert in den Waschsalon gehen  :bhh: , morgen gehts endlich heim ins wunderschne Oberbayern und nchste Woche setz ich mich in irgendeinen Zug - ich war schon sooo lang nimmer mit dem Rucksack unterwegs.

----------


## leofgyth77

saucool, lio! dann genie deine semesterferien und gre mir oberbayern (auch wenn niederbayern so viel schner ist  :hmmm...:

----------


## Rhiannon

> (auch wenn niederbayern so viel schner ist


Ooooooooooh ja, aber zuhause is halt immer am schnsten. Mir fehlt "mein" Niederbayern ja manchmal schon sehr.

----------


## leofgyth77

joa...bei mir gehts am freitag abend wieder in die heimat..zwar nur frs we, aber immerhin

----------


## Alchemist

Und ich fahre bald nach Baden-Wrttemberg. *freu*  :Loove:

----------


## leofgyth77

offiziell scheinfrei (:

----------


## Rabbit80

> Uuuuuund Histo II bestanden! Yeah! Das haben so viele geschoben bei uns, weil wir noch Kopftestat am Mittwoch haben, aber jetzt bin ich froh es NICHT gemacht zu haben!


Ist ja coool, noch jemand aus meinem Semester  :Top: 
Die Erlangener werden hier ja immer aktiver  :Party: 

Bei mir hat der Sensen-Mike zugeschlagen.....auf in die nchste Runde zu Histo II  :kotzen:     "Ich hoffe, ich bringe ihre Urlaubsplne nicht durcheinander".....Haaahaaaahaaaa, neee gar net man muss ja eh KPP machen  :bhh: 

Wenigsten Prp-Kurs geschafft  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rabbit80

> offiziell scheinfrei (:


Saucooolllll.......dann hau rein zum Physikum!!

----------


## Rhiannon

> offiziell scheinfrei (:


Glckwunsch!!!!

----------


## perro

> offiziell scheinfrei (:


glckwunsch  :Smilie: 

ich hab grad erfahren, dass ich das physikum bestanden hab  :Smilie:  in sptestenes 1-2 monaten will ich das auch von dir hren  :Party:

----------


## leofgyth77

yaaaaaaaaaaay, super perro! freu mich mit dir!

joa...ich hoffe auch, dass ich das hier in zwei monaten reinschreiben kann (:
anatomie diffundiert irgendwie schneller wieder ausm hirn raus, als es reinging.wird scho irgendwie werden, ne

----------


## pottmed

Alle Scheine des 1. Studienjahres gesichert  :Party:

----------


## Jemine

> Alle Scheine des 1. Studienjahres gesichert


 :Party:   :Party:

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

Gratulation euch allen!!  :Top: 

Ich hab jetzt auch noch meine letzten beiden Scheine in Empfang genommen  :Party:

----------


## LaTraviata

> Alle Scheine des 1. Studienjahres gesichert


Sehr fein! Dann lass es mal g'scheit in den Ferien krachen  :hmmm...: !

----------


## prot

Hey,

ich hab grad die Stundenplne der Klinik ein bisschen durchgeguckt, und da ist mir das Fach "Medizinische Informatik" aufgefallen.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand kurz erklren, was man da genau macht?

Danke

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Bisschen informatik so in richtung "was ist ein bit?" also basale sachen im Bezug auf medizin Wie gross sind mrt bilder?wie funktionieren KIS? Und dann halt Biometrie einmal rauf und runter, aber das ist uniabhngig.

----------


## prot

> Bisschen informatik so in richtung "was ist ein bit?" also basale sachen im Bezug auf medizin Wie gross sind mrt bilder?wie funktionieren KIS? Und dann halt Biometrie einmal rauf und runter, aber das ist uniabhngig.


Ok, vielen Dank.

----------


## Jemine

Klingt spannend...  :schnarch...:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Klingt spannend...


Oh schtzelein, eines der wenigen fcher das nahezu vorklinische durchfallquoten erzeugt, so ca 50......in der 2.wh bestehen dann aber auch so ziemlich alle..... Und ja es ist brotlangweilig.....aber das ist GET auch...

----------


## prot

Hrt sich nach dem einzigen Fach im Medizinstudium an, wo ich mit meiner schulischen Ausbildung vielleicht auch mal Vorteile gegenber den anderen Studenten haben knnte.

----------


## leofgyth77

> Hey,
> 
> ich hab grad die Stundenplne der Klinik ein bisschen durchgeguckt, und da ist mir das Fach "Medizinische Informatik" aufgefallen.
> 
> Kann mir vielleicht jemand kurz erklren, was man da genau macht?
> 
> Danke


in der ersten stunde haben sie gelernt, wie man mit google bilder sucht. danach ist keiner mehr hingegangen hihi
also..so 3-5 leute sind wohl schon noch immer hingegangen..muss auch lustig in dem riesen hrsaal ausgesehen haben.

----------


## Rabbit80

Ferien  ::-dance:

----------


## prot

> in der ersten stunde haben sie gelernt, wie man mit google bilder sucht. danach ist keiner mehr hingegangen hihi
> also..so 3-5 leute sind wohl schon noch immer hingegangen..muss auch lustig in dem riesen hrsaal ausgesehen haben.


 :Big Grin: 

In welchem Hrsaal ist das denn?

----------


## leofgyth77

ich glaub in dem hrsaal hinter der palmaria. wei aber nicht, obs im groen oder kleinen ist..aber selbst der kleine fasst 200 personen.

----------


## prot

> ich glaub in dem hrsaal hinter der palmaria. wei aber nicht, obs im groen oder kleinen ist..aber selbst der kleine fasst 200 personen.


Heute letzte Klausur gehabt und nun auch endlich Ferien. Wuhuuu

----------


## pottmed

> Heute letzte Klausur gehabt und nun auch endlich Ferien. Wuhuuu


Gratuliere, genie es  :Party:

----------


## prot

> Gratuliere, genie es


Danke, du auch  :Party:

----------


## Rhiannon

Chemie bestanden! Endlich, im 6. Versuch........

----------


## Cuba_libre

> Chemie bestanden! Endlich, im 6. Versuch........


Gratulation  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Angeletta

> Chemie bestanden! Endlich, im 6. Versuch........


 :Top: 
Das hast du mehr als jeder andere verdient.

----------


## Rhiannon

> Das hast du mehr als jeder andere verdient.


Ach, gibt schon Leute, die das genau so verdient htten und leider wieder nicht gepackt haben.

----------


## Angeletta

Hm :/ ...meinte von denen, die ich so kenne.

Kack-Chemie. Die mssen auch richtig streng korrigiert haben....

----------


## Rhiannon

[QUOTE=Angeletta;1066273Die mssen auch richtig streng korrigiert haben....[/QUOTE]

Wr ja nix neues. Wie gesagt, bei der letzten Klausur konnte man auch in der Einsicht noch massig Punkte raushauen, was ja nicht grad fr ne studentenfreundliche Erstkorrektur spricht.

----------


## Rhiannon

Anatomie-Physikumsquivalenzprfung bestanden.   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## lio

Glckwunsch!  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich hatte heute meine Rechtspsychologie-Klausur. Wird wohl keine 1, aber bestanden hab ich auf jeden Fall - und ich hab mich nicht wie alle anderen vier Monate in "Die Ernhrung des gesunden Kindes" zu Tode gelangweilt  :bhh:

----------


## Jemine

Ja, cool, Glckwunsch an euch!

Nachdem ich ziemlich dran zu knispeln hab, dass mein Jahrgang grad ohne mich im Physikum steckt, hab ich heute einen riesen Motivationsschub bekommen! Hoffentlich klappts, das wr saucool!  ::-dance:

----------


## Shizr

Strike! Nie wieder Vorklinik!

Warten auf die Ergebnisse vom Schriftlichen.

----------


## Kiwi05

> Strike! Nie wieder Vorklinik!
> 
> Warten auf die Ergebnisse vom Schriftlichen.



Geht mir genauso...  :Smilie:  Nie wieder prppen, nie wieder Biochemie,.... 
Endlich sind wir auf dem Berg  :Big Grin:

----------


## lio

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!  :Grinnnss!: 
Welche Prfer hattet ihr denn im Mndlichen?

----------


## Kiwi05

Danke!!!!
Ich hatte Prof. Huang, Prof. Gieselmann und Dr. Hans - habe schon 5 Tage vor dem Schriftlichen meinen Brief bekommen, das war ein verdammter Alptraum... :/

----------


## lio

> Danke!!!!
> Ich hatte Prof. Huang, Prof. Gieselmann und Dr. Hans - habe schon 5 Tage vor dem Schriftlichen meinen Brief bekommen, das war ein verdammter Alptraum... :/


Oh man, das ist ja die absolute Horrorkombination - besonders Anatomie, wir haben uns in Histo immer gewundert, dass Prof H berhaupt Staatsexamen abnehmen darf  :Nixweiss:  
Naja, wenn du das geschafft hast, dann wird der Rest auf'm Berg ein Spaziergang  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kiwi05

Keine Angst, ich bin kein absoluter berflieger...  :Smilie: 
Ich hatte nur ne Woche Zeit, fr die mndliche zu lernen, 2 Tage fr Anatomie waren natrlich bel...
Vor allem, weil Prof. Huang prinzipiell ALLES fragt (in seinen Lffeln stand was von Embryo-, Neuro-, Histo- und Makro-Runden, bei uns wars dann nur Histo und Embryo, dafr waren wir aber nicht an der Leiche...  :Smilie: ))
Trotzdem hats ja irgendwie gereicht, in meiner Gruppe haben alle bestanden, also kannst DU das auch, da bin ich mir ganz sicher!  :Smilie:

----------


## Rhiannon

Glckwunsch an alle Prfungsbesteher!

Mein Plus fr heute: Chemie-Praktikumswoche vorbei.......endlich! Und es war wider Erwarten gar nicht so schlimm.

----------


## Jemine

Bei euch hat Uni schon wieder angefangen?
Also erstmal schn, sowas wie Kemie weg zu haben!  :Party:

----------


## netfinder

Chemie? Kann mich da noch an was erinnern^^

----------


## Jemine

Echt?
An was denn? War doch total easy, chillig und sowas von kein Problem^^

----------


## Rhiannon

> Bei euch hat Uni schon wieder angefangen?
> Also erstmal schn, sowas wie Kemie weg zu haben!


Ne, bei uns hat die Uni noch nicht wieder angefangen. Chemie-Kompaktpraktikum ist innerhalb einer Woche in den Ferien. Und da ich erst die Nachholklausur vom SoSe bestanden hab, war ich jetzt erst damit dran.

----------


## Kensington

Die erste Woche Studium ist fast rum :Grinnnss!: 
Ich geselle mich mal zu euch.

----------


## leofgyth77

huiuiui...schon uni! wir sind hier grad mal gestern mitm mndlichen fertig gewesen. wnsche dir ein suuuuper semester!

----------


## Jemine

Leo, was machst du denn noch hier?! Kannst du dich doch nicht von diesem Fred losreien?  :hmmm...: 
Kannst mich ja zwischendurch mal im Frust-Fred besuchen...
Ich blicke dem nchsten Semester ja ein wenig mit gemischten Gefhlen entgegen. 
Naja, noch hab ich frei.

@Kensington: jawohl, viel Spa!

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Hey Jemine, warum die gemischten Gefhle? Mach mir keine Angst  :hmmm...:

----------


## Jemine

Ach Quatsch!
Hat eher persnliche Grnde, auerdem nervt mich einfach dieses Zusatzjahr Vorklinik grad ganz ganz gewaltig...

----------


## Kensington

Danke, ihr Lieben.
Ja, studiere in der Schweiz. Dort hat das Studium am Montag wieder begonnen. Bisher saucool, nur mega viel zu lernen gleich mal.
Am Besten finde ich unseren Abtatschkurs, der bald stattfindet :Top:

----------


## pottmed

U-Kurs heisst bei Euch Abtatschkurs ? Geil  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

Alias Fummelkurs  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kensington

Nh, dad heisst Klinischer Untersuchungskurs raaarrrr :Grinnnss!: 
Sachma, was muss man da so anziehen? Unser Prof. meinte nur, wer sich nicht ausziehen will, kann das aus religisen Grnden verweigern und beim Dekanat anmelden.

----------


## Jemine

Hui krass... Bei allen fummeligen Angelegenheiten bei uns werden die Damen in Bikini und die Herren in Badehose/Boxershorts erwartet.

----------


## pottmed

Alle im Bikini.... das will doch keiner sehen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kensington

Sexy..das wird sicher sehr ansprechend :Woow:

----------


## Rhiannon

> Alle im Bikini.... das will doch keiner sehen


GENAU mein Gedanke. Ich will mich ja nicht mal selber im Bikini sehen....  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kensington

Fr ne gute Note wrde ich da schon im Bikini rumlaufen. :Top:

----------


## pottmed

Was machst Du sonst noch so fr deine Noten ?  :hmmm...:

----------


## Jemine

Hihi!!  :Grinnnss!: 
Also es gibt nicht nur schlechte Bikini- und Badehosenanblicke  :Woow:

----------


## pottmed

Das war mir klar, aber das Schlimme brennt sich ein  :hmmm...:

----------


## Hades

> Hui krass... Bei allen fummeligen Angelegenheiten bei uns werden die Damen in Bikini und die Herren in Badehose/Boxershorts erwartet.


Was frn Sexismus wieder....

Alle in Boxershorts!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Kann man bei uns im Dekanat eigentlich auch 'nen Antrag stellen, wenn man keinen Bock auf Ringelpietz mit Anfassen hat? Mal ganz unabhngig von der Figur, es soll ja auch Leute geben, die generell ganz gern mehr tragen als einen Bikini/eine Badehose.

----------


## pottmed

Ich glaube nicht, dass Du da Chancen hast. Aber frag doch mal nach und informier uns ber das Ergebnis.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kensington

Ne, so sozial ist man nur an unserer Uni  :Smilie: 
El Cheffe meinte, wir mssen Sportkleidung tragen. Da frage ich mich doch glatt, was fr Sport wir in Unterwsche machen :Woow:

----------


## risingsun

bei den vorklinik fummelkursen (aka anatomie am lebenden und einfhrung in die klin. medizin) hatte keiner derartige outfits an und es war auch ziemlich egal.

aber angeblich war badehose/bikini immer obligatorisch..

----------


## prot

Was krieg ich denn hier zu lesen... ...im Vorklinik - Lust - Thread  :Aufgepasst!: 


Luft der in Erlangen auch so ab?

----------


## Kensington

> Was krieg ich denn hier zu lesen... ...im Vorklinik - Lust - Thread 
> 
> 
> Luft der in Erlangen auch so ab?


Bei den prden Bayern?

So, heute brav Chemie und Ana gelernt. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## prot

> Bei den prden Bayern?
> 
> So, heute brav Chemie und Ana gelernt.



Wohl eher nicht?

Wrde auch gerne behaupten, irgendwas gelernt zu haben. War aber nicht der Fall.  :Woow:

----------


## leofgyth77

> Was krieg ich denn hier zu lesen... ...im Vorklinik - Lust - Thread 
> 
> 
> Luft der in Erlangen auch so ab?


kannst ja mal schaun gehn...anatomie am lebenden menschen mit prof. nh (:
ist ganz lustig, war aber ehrlich gesagt auch nur einmal dort hehe 
vielleicht geh ich nchstes semester, wenn ich zeit hab

----------


## Jemine

In der Klinik ist man eh nur am Chillen  :hmmm...:

----------


## leofgyth77

na dann..ich probiers schonmal aus und in nem halben jahr chillst du dann selber, ok?

----------


## fcx60

> Bei den prden Bayern?
> 
> So, heute brav Chemie und Ana gelernt.


Erlangen ist Mittelfranken, nicht Bayern  :dagegen:   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## LaTraviata

So, seit dieser Woche hat mich die ZMB wieder, was habe ich sie doch vermisst  :hmmm...: ... diese Woche nochmal Physio, nchste Woche Anatomie - mal schauen, ob ich das in etwas mehr als 8 Tagen schaffen kann. 
Soll ja immerhin nur ein Grundlagentestat sein und noch nicht an der Leiche, demnach hoffe ich mal, dass ich da so durchstolpern kann.
Zu guter Letzt ist da noch mein Wahlfach, was noch schluvorbereitet werden muss.. im Endspurt wird's einem nicht langweilig, jucheeee. 

Aber: es macht noch Spa!

----------


## Jemine

Ich hab auch schon mit den Physio- und BC-Bchern angebndelt. Und wenn man es so ohne Druck (NOCH!!) liest, geht's sogar...

----------


## Kensington

Chemiepraktikum auf Englisch. So cool :Love:

----------


## Nilani

> Kann man bei uns im Dekanat eigentlich auch 'nen Antrag stellen, wenn man keinen Bock auf Ringelpietz mit Anfassen hat? Mal ganz unabhngig von der Figur, es soll ja auch Leute geben, die generell ganz gern mehr tragen als einen Bikini/eine Badehose.


Also bei uns brauchste keinen Antrag stellen (auer bei diesem Makro-Ana-Wahlpflichtfach, da wei ich nicht, ob sich alle ausziehen, aber das kann man ja umgehen). Bei EKM ist es so, dass SG in 2 oder 3 Gruppen geteilt wird und meist stellt sich einer freiwillig zur Verfgung. Ist ja auch nur Thorax oder Bauch ... notfalls einfach nur fr Bauch melden. Eigentlich sollten sich da auch die Jungs freiwillig melden, aber in meiner SG gabs nur 5 oder so und die haben sich total geziert, waren erkltet oder hatten sonst was fr Ausreden ... Jungs halt  :Nixweiss:  :Grinnnss!:  
Insgesamt muss sich aber pro Gruppe immer nur einer opfern, in der Klinik gehn wir dafr sofort an die Patienten ran, da gabs nix mehr mit an sich gegenseitig ben

----------


## Kensington

Was ist denn daran so schlimm? Beim Arzt muss man sich ja auch ausziehen zur Untersuchung und am Strand bzw. Freibad auch. Kann ich echt mal nicht verstehen.

----------


## epeline

bei uns konnte man zwischen verschiedenen kursen whlen.
also der (bei uns) bikini-kurs war nicht pflicht.
ich bin einfach ne nummer tiefer gegangen - hab das mit rntgen genommen ^^

da das ganze aber wahlweise war, hab ich mir sagen lassen, dass doch deutlich mehr jungs in den fummelkursen waren (in der hoffnung, gucken zu knnen) als mdel ^^
ansonsten hatten die aber, wie ich gehrt hab, doch alle spa dabei  :Big Grin: 


@kensington
an und fr sich ist das auch nciht schlimm. aber es gibt auch leute, die eben nicht mit so einem venus-gleichen krper ausgestattet sind  :hmmm...:  oder einfach nicht so zufrieden mit ihrem ueren sind. dann stellt man das weniger gern zur schau. kommt auch ncoh auf die gruppe an. nach dem ich die "genitalien-antomie-vl" des fummelkurs profs gesehen habe, wollte ich mich in dessen anwesenheit auch nicht weiter als die winterjacke ausziehen

----------


## Jemine

Jo, beim Anatomie-Wahlfach sollte man schon weniger Hemmungen haben fr die Partnerarbeit. Aber Anschauungsobjekt fr den ganzen Kurs sein, ist freiwillig.  :Grinnnss!:  Muten nur leider immer die selben machen, weil die anderen nicht wollten.

----------


## prot

Juhuuu - morgen beginnt Physikpraktikum.

----------


## lio

> Juhuuu - morgen beginnt Physikpraktikum.


Als Blockpraktikum? Oder fngt bei euch das Semester schon an?

----------


## prot

> Als Blockpraktikum? Oder fngt bei euch das Semester schon an?


Das Semester fngt erst nach dem Physikpraktikum an.

----------


## epeline

> Juhuuu - morgen beginnt Physikpraktikum.


das juhu versteh ich nicht....

----------


## locumo123

Heute im Anatomieseminar:

Bis zum nchsten Seminar sollen wir die einzelnen Regionen folgender Knochen lernen: Scapula, Clavicula, Humerus, Radius und Ulna!

*freu endlich mal was sinnvolles  :Smilie:  Aber die anatomievorlesung war heute auch nicht schlecht. hm *dahintrum

----------


## prot

> das juhu versteh ich nicht....


Um das mal in Sheldon Cooper - Manier auszudrcken: War das Sarkasmus? Ja Sheldon  :Big Grin: 

Ich hatte heute den erste Tag. Eigentlich ist es wirklich gar nicht so schlimm, wie einige behaupten. Aber bin trotzdem froh, wenn es vorbei ist.

----------


## leofgyth77

physik war echt nicht sooo schlimm...
vielleicht sehn wir uns ja dann im biochemie propdeutik seminar (:

----------


## prot

> physik war echt nicht sooo schlimm...
> vielleicht sehn wir uns ja dann im biochemie propdeutik seminar (:


Ich glaube bei Biochemie gibt es bei uns ziemlich viele kleine Gruppen oder? 

Vielleicht sieht man sich  :Smilie:

----------


## leofgyth77

ja...sind so ca 20 studenten pro seminar..vielleicht bernehm ich auch zwei. mal schaun, wies mir von der zeit her so ausgeht (:

----------


## prot

> ja...sind so ca 20 studenten pro seminar..vielleicht bernehm ich auch zwei. mal schaun, wies mir von der zeit her so ausgeht (:


Cool

Ich hab mal gelesen, dass viele gesagt haben, dass in Erlangen Biochemie einer der grten Stolpersteine sein soll?

Wir im 2ten Semester haben noch keine Klausur, sondern ein Referat oder?

Sollte man sich im 2ten Semester schon ein Buch zulegen? Wenn ja, irgendwelche Vorschlge?  :Smilie:

----------


## leofgyth77

joa..biochemie ist nicht ohne...allerdings teils auch wegen der sehr sinnfreien tabellen abfragen und hnliches in den klausuren. ich hab mir damals im 2. semester schon ein buch zugelegt...der horn. war dann allerdings nicht so mein fall. wenn er dir zusagen sollte, kannst du ihn auch gern von mir billiger abkaufen.
frs referat war der damals super, aber im 3. und 4. semester hab ich dann mehr mitm lffler als mit horn gemacht. aber da ist ja jeder immer anders (:

genau, ne klausur hat man nicht. nur die vl und das seminar mit referat...mir ist das damals sehr am ar... vorbeigegangen und unser seminar war grottenschlecht. deswegen hoff ich, dass ich vielleicht ein paar motivieren kann, weil wenn man im 2. einfach ein bissl aufgepasst htte, dann htte man es schon etwas leichter haben knnen

----------


## locumo123

> Cool
> 
> Ich hab mal gelesen, dass viele gesagt haben, dass in Erlangen Biochemie einer der grten Stolpersteine sein soll?
> 
> Wir im 2ten Semester haben noch keine Klausur, sondern ein Referat oder?
> 
> Sollte man sich im 2ten Semester schon ein Buch zulegen? Wenn ja, irgendwelche Vorschlge?


Ich bin zwar nicht in Erlangen, aber habe vor dem Med. Studium ein Ingeneurstudium absolviert. Naja und damals hat mein Biochemie Prof gemeint dass dieses hier das beste Buch ist fr Einsteiger und darber ist. Es ist aber auf englisch. Es gibt eine deutsche Version auch davon.

http://www.amazon.de/Fundamentals-Bi...997046&sr=1-14

Habe das Buch selbst und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

----------


## Rabbit80

> Cool
> 
> Ich hab mal gelesen, dass viele gesagt haben, dass in Erlangen Biochemie einer der grten Stolpersteine sein soll?
> 
> Wir im 2ten Semester haben noch keine Klausur, sondern ein Referat oder?
> 
> Sollte man sich im 2ten Semester schon ein Buch zulegen? Wenn ja, irgendwelche Vorschlge?


Frs 2te Semster brauchst echt noch kein Buch...unser Seminar war echt super. Unser Tutor (selbst Student) hat die "Stolpersteine" extra nochmal aufbereitet. Aber du hast whrend des Semesters einfach keine Zeit fr Biochemie zu lernen. Prpkurs nimmt schon viel Zeit in Anspruch, und Histo darfste auch nicht unterschtzen - ist ziemlich viel Theoriezeugs

Naja, und in Physio mchte man ja man auch die Punkte schaffen...weil in die Nachklausur will keiner freiwillig rein.

Naja, ich lern mal Biochemie fr die Bonusklausur.....mei lieb ich Biochemie  :hmmm...:

----------


## prot

Ok, dann werde ich mir da noch kein Buch kaufen. Trotzdem danke fr den Vorschlag.

Andere Frage:

In Physik sind das ja ca. 300 Seiten Lernstoff, also Vorlesungen + Praktikum.

Ist ja eh unmglich, dass alles genau durchzulernen oder?

----------


## Kensington

Wir schreiben Chemie und Phy im ersten Semester und Ana  :Smilie:  Dann ist das wenigstens alles vorbei.
Freue mich schon auf die nchste Woche. Der Fummelkurs beginnt  :Top:

----------


## prot

> Wir schreiben Chemie und Phy im ersten Semester und Ana  Dann ist das wenigstens alles vorbei.
> Freue mich schon auf die nchste Woche. Der Fummelkurs beginnt


Ich freu mich uf bernchste Woche, wenn der Prpkurs losgeht.

Viel Spa im Fummelkurs  :bhh:  :Top:

----------


## leofgyth77

> Ok, dann werde ich mir da noch kein Buch kaufen. Trotzdem danke fr den Vorschlag.
> 
> Andere Frage:
> 
> In Physik sind das ja ca. 300 Seiten Lernstoff, also Vorlesungen + Praktikum.
> 
> Ist ja eh unmglich, dass alles genau durchzulernen oder?


ich hab damals altklausuren durchgerechnet, formeln gelernt und eben dieses tutorium mitgemacht...da war eigentlich alles dabei, was man zum bestehen fr die klausur gebraucht hat

----------


## prot

> ich hab damals altklausuren durchgerechnet, formeln gelernt und eben dieses tutorium mitgemacht...da war eigentlich alles dabei, was man zum bestehen fr die klausur gebraucht hat


Danke fr die Info.

Da bertreib ichs wohl grad ziemlich.^^

EDIT: Wie lange vorher hast du denn zu lernen begonnen?

----------


## Rabbit80

> Danke fr die Info.
> 
> Da bertreib ichs wohl grad ziemlich.^^


Formeln knnen, bungen + Altklausuren rechnen....von der Theorie -> paar wichtige Sachen zu Rntgen, Gas, pol. Licht usw (die Praktikumsanleitungen durchlesen)

und sonst hoffen, dass er einfach nen guten tag bei der klausurerstellung hatte  :hmmm...:

----------


## prot

> Formeln knnen, bungen + Altklausuren rechnen....von der Theorie -> paar wichtige Sachen zu Rntgen, Gas, pol. Licht usw (die Praktikumsanleitungen durchlesen)
> 
> und sonst hoffen, dass er einfach nen guten tag bei der klausurerstellung hatte


Es ist aber schon so, dass die Klausuren immer ziemlich hnlich sind oder?

----------


## leofgyth77

> Danke fr die Info.
> 
> Da bertreib ichs wohl grad ziemlich.^^
> 
> EDIT: Wie lange vorher hast du denn zu lernen begonnen?


hmmm..also ich hatte das tutorium damals vorm praktikum...hab dann whrend des praktikums schon versucht was zu tun, aber hauptschlich eigentlich in der woche danach gelernt....die klausur war schon ne woche danach oder? weil sonst htte ich wohl in der woche whrend des praktikums gelernt, aber das kann ich mir grad gar nicht so vorstellen irgendwie. also auf jeden fall hab ich vorm tutorium nix gemacht (:

----------


## prot

> hmmm..also ich hatte das tutorium damals vorm praktikum...hab dann whrend des praktikums schon versucht was zu tun, aber hauptschlich eigentlich in der woche danach gelernt....die klausur war schon ne woche danach oder? weil sonst htte ich wohl in der woche whrend des praktikums gelernt, aber das kann ich mir grad gar nicht so vorstellen irgendwie. also auf jeden fall hab ich vorm tutorium nix gemacht (:


Also ich hab diese Woche noch Praktikum bis Freitag und am Samstag ist dann gleich die Klausur. Ich hatte das Tutorium auch vor dem Praktikum, bin da aber nicht gewesen, und werd mir morgen die bungsaufgaben besorgen.

Hattet ihr nach Tutorium und Praktikum nochmal eine Woche frei zum lernen?

----------


## leofgyth77

das wei ich nicht mehr so genau....eigentlich nicht, weil die klausur war ja vor semesterbeginn...dann hab ich halt immer nachmittags nachm praktikum gelernt....weil vormittags hatte ich immer praktikum, dann bin ich heim, hab das nchste praktikum vorbereitet und dann hab ich mit ner freundin altklausuren und so gemacht. jetzt erinner ich mich wieder (: das war schon ganz schn weit weg hehe.
und ich bin echt gar keine physik-leuchte!
das wirst du schon packen (:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Wow, erster Uni-Tag und die Physiologie-Einfhrungsvorlesung hat Lust auf mehr gemacht, ich hab zwei Kittel in der passenden Gre bekommen und EKM war auch gut  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kensington

Hach, der Fummelkurs war so cool. Haben einen saucoolen Arzt. Hab viel gelernt und Spass hats auch gemacht. Was da alle immer  so schlimm dran finden? ::-oopss: 
Heute erstmal schn Ana und Chemie lernen.

----------


## Strodti

Oh ja, der Fummelkurs...  :Grinnnss!: 

Habt ihr euch auch mit Faschingsmalern Lage der Lunge, Leber und Co auf den Oberkrper gemalt?

----------


## Kensington

Ne, das muss ein Ritual aus Deutschland sein  ::-oopss:

----------


## Rabbit80

> Also ich hab diese Woche noch Praktikum bis Freitag und am Samstag ist dann gleich die Klausur. Ich hatte das Tutorium auch vor dem Praktikum, bin da aber nicht gewesen, und werd mir morgen die bungsaufgaben besorgen.
> 
> Hattet ihr nach Tutorium und Praktikum nochmal eine Woche frei zum lernen?


Die Klausur war auch gleich am nchsten Tag und ich hatte damals auch noch am Nachmittag die Praktikumschei...eeeee.
Rechne auf jedenfall alle Aufgaben durch, sprich Repi + Altklausuren + die von der Fragestunde....dann msste es auf jedenfall reichen!
Viel Erfolg & gleich ncoh nen guten Semesterstart  :Top:

----------


## langewartezeit

So, die ersten 4 Tage Uni sind um, und es ist echt super  :Loove: .

----------


## Linda.1001

> Wir schreiben Chemie und Phy im ersten Semester und Ana  Dann ist das wenigstens alles vorbei.
> Freue mich schon auf die nchste Woche. Der Fummelkurs beginnt


Mensch, habt ihrs gut! 
Wir schreiben:
-Osteologie Antestat (in 4 Wochen  :grrrr....:  )
- Physikklausur
- Biologieklausur
- Termi-Klausur
- Abschluss- Ana-Klausur
- Chemie-Klausur (ok, erst im Februar aber immerhin)

Nicht mit drin sind natrlich diverse An und Abtestate zum Physik, Chemie, Histo, Bio und Anatomiepraktikum.  :kotzen: 
Was hab ich mir nur angetan?!!

----------


## Jemine

Hihi, Willkommen im Medizinstudium  :hmmm...: 
Mach dir keine Sorgen, man ist erst vllig erschlagen und denkt, das alles wr ein unberwindbarer Berg, aber man schafft es! Du kannst dir jetzt noch gar nicht vorstellen, was du alles schaffen kannst und schaffen wirst!  :Top: 
Nicht den Mut verlieren  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

linda, man wchst mit seinen aufgaben (:

----------


## dos

> Oh ja, der Fummelkurs... 
> 
> Habt ihr euch auch mit Faschingsmalern Lage der Lunge, Leber und Co auf den Oberkrper gemalt?


das herz, die niere und leitungsbahnen an den armen. lage der nieren war am schluss eine katastrophe, genau wie die leitungsbahnen  :Grinnnss!:  viel falsch, aber spa hats gemacht und aus fehlern lernt man  :bhh:

----------


## Kensington

> Mensch, habt ihrs gut! 
> Wir schreiben:
> -Osteologie Antestat (in 4 Wochen  )
> - Physikklausur
> - Biologieklausur
> - Termi-Klausur
> - Abschluss- Ana-Klausur
> - Chemie-Klausur (ok, erst im Februar aber immerhin)
> 
> ...


Nach 4 Wochen ist das ja noch nicht so viel Stoff. Studiere gerade 4 Wochen.
Bei uns luft das sowieso ein bisschen anders. Studieren im BA/Master System. Hat auch Vor- und Nachteile.

Unser Physikkolloquiums Mann ist so cool. Er arbeitet sonst bei CERN :Love:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Hihi, Willkommen im Medizinstudium 
> Mach dir keine Sorgen, man ist erst vllig erschlagen und denkt, das alles wr ein unberwindbarer Berg, aber man schafft es! Du kannst dir jetzt noch gar nicht vorstellen, was du alles schaffen kannst und schaffen wirst! 
> Nicht den Mut verlieren


Hmmm ja, erschlagen und unberwindbarer Berg, das stimmt wohl....so fhlt es sich an.  :Woow:  Und dass man 6 Jahre drauf gewartet hat, macht einem noch mehr Druck es zu schaffen. 
Danke Jemine.  :Knuddel:

----------


## lio

> Hmmm ja, erschlagen und unberwindbarer Berg, das stimmt wohl....so fhlt es sich an.  Und dass man 6 Jahre drauf gewartet hat, macht einem noch mehr Druck es zu schaffen. 
> Danke Jemine.


Ihr macht aber auch wirklich viel im ersten Semester  :Nixweiss: 
Prppt ihr schon im ersten Semester, wenn du eine Ana-Abschluss-Klausur schreibst?

----------


## Jemine

Hab meine Kurse in meinen Wunschseminargruppen bekommen  :Grinnnss!: 
Dank 2 Stunden vorm Einschreibetermin anstehen  :Party:  Schlimmer, als auf nem Konzert ey...

----------


## Linda.1001

> Ihr macht aber auch wirklich viel im ersten Semester 
> Prppt ihr schon im ersten Semester, wenn du eine Ana-Abschluss-Klausur schreibst?


Prppen(?), Histo, Bio, Chemie u Physikpraktikum. Ok, Chemie in den Semesterferien daher fllt das KPP flach. :/

Ich knnt mich so in den A#### beissen, Essen genommen zu haben, zumal wir Dank berfllung (siehe WAZ Artikel) schon auf den Treppen sitzen mssen. Echt klasse geplant, nen Raum fr 150 Leute fr 200 Studis zu buchen. Warum wir da nicht das Audimax kriegen weiss ich nicht. Und prppen(?) drfen wir zu 20 Leuten an einer Leiche.  :grrrr....:

----------


## Rhiannon

> Und prppen(?) drfen wir zu 20 Leuten an einer Leiche.


Wie macht ihr das? An verschiedenen Tagen, zu verschiedenen Zeiten, in verschiedenen "Schichten"? Oder wie stellt man sich das vor? Sind nmlich zweieinhalb mal so viele Leute pro Leiche wie bei uns, deshalb meine Neugier.

----------


## Strodti

Schau es dir erstmal live an... Meist sind solche Semestergerchte nur halb so schlimm wie in der Erzhlung. An mehreren Unis arbeiten 2 Gruppen zu getrennten Zeiten an einer Leiche und bei 10 Leuten sind dann 5 am prparieren und 5 gehen mit einem Tutor ein anatomische Thema durch oder werden abgefragt. Alles halb so wild! Vorklinik ist kein Hexenwerk.

----------


## fruehlingsluft

Yeah, gestern hab ich Physik zum zweiten Mal schreiben mssen und es war nahezu exakt die gleiche Klausur wie die, durch die ich letztes Mal durchgefallen bin - so drfte sogar ich es diesmal bestanden haben  ::-dance:

----------


## LaTraviata

Unsere Medizinerbib hat genderte ffnungszeiten (8 bis 24 Uhr), das finde ich gerade ziemlich fantastisch. Unten noch nen Salat mitgenommen und heute tatschlich von 15 Uhr bis eben produktiv gewesen.

Morgen Klausur...  ::-oopss: , hoffentlich KEIN Hexenwerk, wo mal wieder durch irgendein Professorenhirn der Affe mit der Konfettikanone zwischen den Synapsen spazierenging  :Blush: . Aber eigentlich fhle ich mich gut vorbereitet und dass man eben das Gefhl hat, nicht ALLES zu knnen, daran habe ich mich nun auch gewhnt  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## SteffiChap

Tag 2 rum und ich bin total verliebt ins Studium  :Love:  . Bis jetzt hrt sich der Modellstudiengang chaotisch, aber gut gemeint an  :Grinnnss!:  .

Grelies,
Steffi

(endlich aus dem f*cking geilen Vorklinikforum  ::-dance:  )

----------


## Strodti

Ich darf LaTraviata kurz ergnzen: Die Uni-Bib hat sogar bis 2 Uhr geffnet  :Grinnnss!:  Mo-So 8 bis 2 Uhr. Wenn die 24/7 einfhren, kndige ich mein WG-Zimmer.

----------


## altalena

> Ich darf LaTraviata kurz ergnzen: Die Uni-Bib hat sogar bis 2 Uhr geffnet  Mo-So 8 bis 2 Uhr. *Wenn die 24/7 einfhren, kndige ich mein WG-Zimmer*.


Ich hab die Leute noch nie verstanden, die pausenlos in der Bib abhngen knnen  :Grinnnss!: 
In Bonn haben einige der Studenten den Aufenthaltsraum schon in "Wohnzimmer" umgetauft  :dagegen:

----------


## Trianna

ICH WILL DAS AUCH... Hier nur von 9-22 h (und das auch nur Mo-Fr).


Ich will auch... *weeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin*

----------


## LaTraviata

Die Bib macht mein zu Hause nur um so attraktiver  :Grinnnss!:  in Bezug auf die Wohlfhlatmosphre usw. 
Es sitzt einem nicht mehr beim Gammeln auf dem Sofa die Uni im Nacken - sehr von Vorteil, wie ich meine.

Im Leben wrde ich mein kleines heimiliges Eiland hier nicht mehr aufgeben  :Top: !

----------


## Jemine

Ich kann in der Bib nicht lernen... Ich verlasse immer am Ende einer Veranstaltung fluchtartig das Unigelnde und tu lieber was in meinen 4 Wnden...

----------


## leofgyth77

ich hab auch immer daheim gelernt...aber zum physikum hin hat mich das echt wahnsinnig gemacht. ich konnte gar nicht mehr abschalten...dann bin ich immer in die bib gegangen und das hat mir dann erstaunlich gut getan. aber ich denk, da muss einfach jeder selber wissen, was am besten ist (:

----------


## Kandra

So, ab morgen geht's richtig los, erste Anatomie-Vorlesung und das erste Mal in den Prpsaal  :Smilie:  
Hab heute mal nachgeguckt, wieviele Seiten ich in etwa fr das erste Testat lernen muss....das zhlt eher in die Vorklinik-Frust Kategorie  :dagegen:

----------


## lio

> So, ab morgen geht's richtig los, erste Anatomie-Vorlesung und das erste Mal in den Prpsaal  
> Hab heute mal nachgeguckt, wieviele Seiten ich in etwa fr das erste Testat lernen muss....das zhlt eher in die Vorklinik-Frust Kategorie


Na dann, viel Spa! Bei uns gings beim ersten Termin gleich richtig zur Sache, ohne Einfhrung oder so, das hat uns total berrascht  ::-oopss: 

Ich schreib morgen das Eingangstestat und ich hab kein gutes Gefhl, aber wenigstens ist die Warterei dann endlich vorbei (die Vorlesung war im Juli, sehr sinnvoll).

----------


## LaTraviata

High five... ich muss morgen auch mit dem Eingangstestat ran. Kann klappen, muss aber nicht.. ist der Stoff aus dem 1. Semester (noch sinnvoller!!!  :Grinnnss!:  ) und die Woche darauf beginnt der Prpkurs ohnehin fr jeden. Nachholtermin ist nach dem Semester.. also einfach nur eine Gngelei mehr in diesem TOLLEN Studium (ich werde mal wieder so, weil die fu**ing Ergebnisse der Klausur heute noch nicht online sind. Ich mag Ungewissheit nicht...  :Keks: ).

Aber sonst macht es ja Spa... wirklich!

----------


## lio

> High five... ich muss morgen auch mit dem Eingangstestat ran. Kann klappen, muss aber nicht.. ist der Stoff aus dem 1. Semester (noch sinnvoller!!!  ) und die Woche darauf beginnt der Prpkurs ohnehin fr jeden.


Ist ja ein Zufall. Wie war's denn?  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich fands ganz okay. Bin durch, wenn mich nicht alles tuscht.
Wir prppen hlt schon seit zwei Wochen (heute haben wir die Leiche umgedreht, echt merkwrdig, wenn die Leute pltzlich Gesichter bekommen) und haben Anfang November das erste richtige Testat (Rumpf, Hals, obere Extremitten). Dafr hab ich halt echt noch gar nichts gemacht  ::-oopss:

----------


## DeSeal

Hals/Thorax: check... da warens nur noch 4 Testate! Und wieder ein Stck Vorklinik weniger  ::-winky:

----------


## LaTraviata

> Ist ja ein Zufall. Wie war's denn? 
> Ich fands ganz okay. Bin durch, wenn mich nicht alles tuscht.
> Wir prppen hlt schon seit zwei Wochen (heute haben wir die Leiche umgedreht, echt merkwrdig, wenn die Leute pltzlich Gesichter bekommen) und haben Anfang November das erste richtige Testat (Rumpf, Hals, obere Extremitten). Dafr hab ich halt echt noch gar nichts gemacht


 Falscher Thread eigentlich: aber durchgefallen. War direkt mit Muskel usw. Grundlagen habe ich tatschlich vermisst. Gut, macht man das eben im Februar nochmal.
Schlimmer ist, dass es derzeit danach aussieht, als wrde ich meinen letzten Versuch in Neurophysio benaspruchen mssen, wenn kein Wunder geschieht. Schei**e, Schei**e, Schei**e!!!

----------


## Jemine

Oh nein... den Allerletzten???  :Oh nee...:

----------


## LaTraviata

Jap...  :Keks:

----------


## Trianna

Oh nein, das ist ja doof..  :Frown:

----------


## Kensington

Traviata, du Arme. Lass den Kopf nicht hngen. Wieviele Versuche habt ihr denn?

Wie lufts bei euch so?

----------


## endzeit

langsam wird's was mit meinen knochenpunkten  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## LaTraviata

Heute das erste Mal Prpkurs und Biochemie-Praktikum gehabt. 
Jeweils die Ansage kassiert, dass dies das wichtigste Fach sei und man nichts anderes lernen werde/ sollte/ drfe...

Da das mit der Diffusion vom Buch unter dem Kopfkissen ins Hirn noch nicht so klappt, ist ein stringenter Lernplan vonnten. Aber: ich habe nen netten Tisch erwischt, das Prppen macht trotz der dicken Leiche (noch) Spa und die Stimmung ist gut. Der Ritt durch die Anatomie kann beginnen... 12 Wochen....3 Testate und dann hoffentlich nen Makroschein. We'll see!

----------


## Zirbeldrse

> Heute das erste Mal Prpkurs und Biochemie-Praktikum gehabt. 
> Jeweils die Ansage kassiert, dass dies das wichtigste Fach sei und man nichts anderes lernen werde/ sollte/ drfe...
> 
> Da das mit der Diffusion vom Buch unter dem Kopfkissen ins Hirn noch nicht so klappt, ist ein stringenter Lernplan vonnten. Aber: ich habe nen netten Tisch erwischt, das Prppen macht trotz der dicken Leiche (noch) Spa und die Stimmung ist gut. Der Ritt durch die Anatomie kann beginnen... 12 Wochen....3 Testate und dann hoffentlich nen Makroschein. We'll see!


Prpkurs und Biochemie gleichzeitig? Willkommen in der Hlle  ::-oopss:  :bhh:

----------


## LaTraviata

Ich habe Physio noch vergessen... bei uns ist allgemein das dritte als DAS Lernsemester verschrien, langsam bekommt man auch eine Ahnung, wie es so werden knnte... :Keks:

----------


## pottmed

> Ich habe Physio noch vergessen... bei uns ist allgemein das dritte als DAS Lernsemester verschrien, langsam bekommt man auch eine Ahnung, wie es so werden knnte...


Hier das gleiche, an groen Fchern BC, Physio und Neuroana. Dazu mein Lieblings-Chemiker mit seinem Praktikum.... das macht doch Spass  :dagegen:

----------


## LaTraviata

Neuroana und -physio hatten wir sinnigerweise ja schon im zweiten... Dafr sind wenigstens die Naturwissenschaften durch. Konzentration auf the big three bis zum Physikum (da sprechen pltzlich alle Dozenten von :-O ) !!!!

----------


## Rhiannon

Drei auf einmal in einem Semester?????? Wow!

Mir reichts ja mit BC und Physio (jeweils VL und Praktika) jetz in einem Semester. Aber dafr haben wir ja auch kein groes bses P am Ende sondern "nur" die quivalenzprfungen in den oben genannten Fchern + Mndliche nach diesem Semester. Zumindest, wenn man die andern beiden quis schon gemacht und bestanden hat.

----------


## langewartezeit

Ersten beiden TPK-Testate bestanden  :Loove:  :Loove:  :Loove:

----------


## LaTraviata

Erstes BC Testat bestanden...  :Grinnnss!: ! Danke...

----------


## Dense

> Erstes BC Testat bestanden... ! Danke...


Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jemine

Glckwunsch!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LaTraviata

I love Physio....  :Grinnnss!:  und unseren Biochemiedozenten...
Punkt Nummer 1 auf seiner Folie: "Wie lerne ich diesen ganzen Krempel? Keine Panik - Ruhe bewahren!"  :Top: 

Einzig und allein prppen stinkt gerade... soviel Fett, brks... wenn man nur annhernd so unter der Fleischhlle ausschaut, dann verzichte ich freiwillig auf jegliche Nahrungszufuhr.. bh!!!

----------


## Jemine

Gab's bei Physio ne gute Wendung?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LaTraviata

Wir haben jetzt ja Physio II und erstens ist die VL echt spitze und es macht Spa. Gestern EKG Praktikum gehabt und auch das war interessant und endlich mal etwas "Begreifbares..."

----------


## Rhiannon

Das Biochemie-Praktikum hat heute tatschlich Spa gemacht. Bin ich jetzt seltsam?  ::-oopss:

----------


## Kensington

Kann ich nicht beurteilen, habe noch kein Biochemie. Ich mag aber das Chemiepraktikum auch, Physik ist eher recht langweilig.
 Mir gefllt das Studium immernoch saugut und die Uni ZH sowieso.  :Love:

----------


## fruehlingsluft

> Das Biochemie-Praktikum hat heute tatschlich Spa gemacht. Bin ich jetzt seltsam?


Dieses bersinnliche Erlebnis hatte ich tatschlich letzte Woche auch  :Woow:

----------


## flensburger

3 woche und es ist sehr anspruchsvoll..... viel lernstoff =)

----------


## Jemine

Ich glaub, ich mag Physio  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Pew

Vorbereitungswochen sind vorbei. Chemie, Physik, Termi und Biomathe - check  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## In vivo

Jaaa, so toll =)

----------


## Merlins Erbe

Hallo LaTraviata,

klingt nach MLU Halle? Viel Erfolg noch!

M.E.

----------


## Gesocks

Bock auf alles! Ich htte nie gedacht, dass mir Anatomie gefallen wrde. Aber wenn erstmal ein bisschen terminologische Systematik drin ist macht's echt Spa  :Grinnnss!: 

bungen und Praktika sind witzig, Biopraktika und Med. psych. Seminare nicht! Und - viva UKE - Prpkurs im ersten Semester, nur noch zwei Wochen, dann wird geschnippelt!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kensington

Wann habt ihr eigentlich Prfungen?
Ich muss mir heute mal einen Lernplan machen  :bhh:

----------


## Kandra

Wir haben jetzt die Makro.Ana.-Testate bers Semester verteilt, das erste am 17.11. und dann ungefhr monatlich bis Februar. Dazwischen Ende diesen Monats noch Termi. Histo, Bio und Chemie schreiben/haben wir erst zwischen Februar und April. Bin auch froh die ganzen Fcher noch gnzlich unbeachtet lassen zu knnen, Anatomie fllt einen ja schon recht vollstndig aus  :Smilie:

----------


## Pew

Alle 3 Wochen. Fr jedes Modul (6 Wochen) gibt es eine Zwischen- und eine Abschlussprfung.

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Schriftliches Chemienachtestat bestanden und das zweite Testat auch abgehakt. Jetzt nur noch eins und ich habe endlich diesen verdammten Schein!!!

----------


## LaTraviata

Sehr fein, Sternenprinzessin - Glckwunsch!

----------


## Jemine

> Schriftliches Chemienachtestat bestanden und das zweite Testat auch abgehakt. Jetzt nur noch eins und ich habe endlich diesen verdammten Schein!!!


Wow, richtig gut!!!! Dicke Glckwnsche!  :Party: 
Kleiner Tipp: Auch Leute, die frh 2 Testate voll haben, werden gern testiert, da sie sich ja "bestimmt jetzt sicher fhlen und nicht so gut vorbereitet sind"..
Bald hast du den Schein in der Tasche!!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DeSeal

Situstestat: Check  :Grinnnss!:  Nchster Halt: Leichwendfest, Festplatte formatieren  :Party:

----------


## lio

> Situstestat: Check  Nchster Halt: *Leichwendfest*, Festplatte formatieren


Was ist das denn?
Glckwunsch auf jeden Fall!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Muriel

Ich frchte, es ist das, nach dem es sich anhrt. Irgendwie makaber, dabei eine Fete zu feiern  :bhh:

----------


## lio

> Ich frchte, es ist das, nach dem es sich anhrt. Irgendwie makaber, dabei eine Fete zu feiern


Das vermute ich zwar auch, aber Rcken nach Situs? Da fllt doch alles auseinander  :bhh:

----------


## DeSeal

Danke =) 

Es ist in der Tat das, wonach es sich anhrt  :hmmm...:  Morgen wird gewendet und anschlieend gefeiert (nicht im Prpsaal, sondern in ner Disco ^^) und von jeder Prpgruppe ein Sketch mit Bezug zum Kurs aufgefhrt... Ist hier Tradition, die meisten Profs nehmen auch teil.. Es gibt auch lustige Youtube Videos dazu.

----------


## prot

Danke fr die Tipps zum Physiologiebuch. Hab mir jetzt auch den Huppelsberger besorgt.

________________________

Irgendwelche Tipps, wenn man absolut keine Lust auf das Auswendiglernen beim Prpkurs hat? Hab am Montag Testat (Extremitten), kann mich aber nie wirklich motivieren, mal richtig was zu machen.  Dieses sturre Auswendiglernen liegt mir gar nicht, demnach befindet sich auch die Motivation im Keller.

Bin fr Tipps echt dankbar  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Alchemist

Habe gestern das erste (gibt insgesamt 3) Anatomie-Testat geschafft, in 2 Wochen kommt dann Situs.  :Smilie:

----------


## LaTraviata

Glckwunsch! Ich hoffe, das nchste Woche auch behaupten zu knnen... aaaaargh!

----------


## Rhiannon

> Habe gestern das erste (gibt insgesamt 3) Anatomie-Testat geschafft, in 2 Wochen kommt dann Situs.


Glckwunsch auch hier nochmal! (Und ich will jetzt nicht sagen, ich habs dir gleich gesagt, dass du das packst  :hmmm...:  )

----------


## Nessiemoo

> Danke fr die Tipps zum Physiologiebuch. Hab mir jetzt auch den Huppelsberger besorgt.
> 
> ________________________
> 
> Irgendwelche Tipps, wenn man absolut keine Lust auf das Auswendiglernen beim Prpkurs hat? Hab am Montag Testat (Extremitten), kann mich aber nie wirklich motivieren, mal richtig was zu machen.  Dieses sturre Auswendiglernen liegt mir gar nicht, demnach befindet sich auch die Motivation im Keller.
> 
> Bin fr Tipps echt dankbar


Extremitten fand ich auch de zum lernen, was aber richtig motivierend ist - finde ich - einfach den klnischen bezug vor augen haben. Stell dir vor einen Chirurgen, der bei OP im Atlas nachschauen muss, welcher muskel es genau ist. 

Und irgendwann mal einfach sich in der bib hinsetzen und sagen "So, ich will Arzt werden, da muss ich durch." Ist idealistisch, hat aber geholfen  :Smilie:

----------


## Kandra

Habe gestern das erste Anatomietestat bestanden. Zwar knapp, aber durch ist durch  :Smilie:  Ist schon ne ordentliche Erleichterung und ein groer Motivationsschub fr die kommenden Wochen.

----------


## leofgyth77

freut mich fr dich kandra!

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> Habe gestern das erste (gibt insgesamt 3) Anatomie-Testat geschafft, in 2 Wochen kommt dann Situs.


Ihr habt ZWEI Wochen zwischen BWA und Situs-Testat???!! Oha  :Big Grin: 
Situs in 2 Wochen prppen und lernen? Da seid ihr aber schnell!
Dann habt ihr ja noch ne halbe Ewigkeit frs Neuro/Kopf/Hals-Testat  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rhiannon

> Ihr habt ZWEI Wochen zwischen BWA und Situs-Testat???!! Oha 
> Situs in 2 Wochen prppen und lernen? Da seid ihr aber schnell!
> Dann habt ihr ja noch ne halbe Ewigkeit frs Neuro/Kopf/Hals-Testat



Situs ging eigentlich echt recht schnell damals (im letzten WS  :hmmm...:  ), fand ich. Und der Bewegungsapparat ist ja frs dritte Testat auch noch nicht gestorben, ist ja im ersten "nur" bis zum Knie bzw Ellbogen. Unterarm/Hand und Wade/Fu ist ja im dritten noch mit drin. Und Kopf kommt ja irgendwie IMMER irgendwas vor, in jedem Abschnitt. Man, bin ich froh, dass ich Anatomie hinter mir hab (soferns nicht in der mndlichen Physikumsqui wieder kommt).

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

> Situs ging eigentlich echt recht schnell damals (im letzten WS  ), fand ich. Und der Bewegungsapparat ist ja frs dritte Testat auch noch nicht gestorben, ist ja im ersten "nur" bis zum Knie bzw Ellbogen. Unterarm/Hand und Wade/Fu ist ja im dritten noch mit drin. Und Kopf kommt ja irgendwie IMMER irgendwas vor, in jedem Abschnitt. Man, bin ich froh, dass ich Anatomie hinter mir hab (soferns nicht in der mndlichen Physikumsqui wieder kommt).


Ah, OK, weil bei uns umfasst das BWA-Testat nmlich alle Extremitten inkl. dorsaler und ventraler Rumpfwand, sodass wir BWA dann mit einem Testat abgeschlossen haben (bis zur Abschlussklausur dann).

----------


## Rhiannon

Die Klner Anatomen habens da wohl lieber, wenn sie immer aus jedem Bereich ein bissl was prfen drfen. War fr mich im 3. Testat damals auch ganz gut, nur Kopf htt mir vermutlich das Genick gebrochen, da komm ich immer so durcheinander, grad wenn ich dann noch eine von den gefhlten drei Millionen winzigen Strukturen da zeigen muss. Da war ich schon dankbar, dass meine Testatfrage zum Kopf im 3. Testat eine nach den Nebenhhlen war, da war wenigstens keine Verwechslung drin.

----------


## Skyreaver

Ne zwei im Histo-Testat. Und dabei war ich sicher, dass ich durchfalle.  :Smilie:  Jetzt wird gefeiert.

----------


## endzeit

morgen um diese Uhrzeit hab ich meine physiklausur hinter mich gebracht und hoffentlich bestanden  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## leofgyth77

skyreaver, lass die sau raus und lass dir gratulieren (:
und endzeit, die wnsch ich morgen viel erfolg! wird schon schief gehn (:

----------


## flatliner

So - erste Klausur hinter mich gebracht.  ::-winky:   Glaube ich werd heute Abend mal ne Runde zocken (nach Langem mal wieder Zeit und Lust).  :Comuter:

----------


## kotsule

Bitte morgen um 9 feste die Dumchen drcken fr unsere erste Physio Teilklausur!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Kyutrexx

Ergebnisse sind ja bestimmt morgen Abend dann online  :Big Grin: . Dann wird Moodle aber bestimmt spinnen wegen dem Ansturm ^^.

----------


## lio

Situstestat bestanden  ::-dance:

----------


## altalena

Glckwunsch  :Grinnnss!:  Bei wem hatteste denn die Ehre?

----------


## lio

Prof Baader  :hmmm...: 
Ich hatte die richtigen Fragen und war nach fnf Minuten fertig, das war echt toll  :bhh:  Der prft aber auch fair - an meinem Tisch sind zwar einige durchgefallen, aber die Wackelkandidaten hat er zwanzig Minuten geprft, bis er sich zu 'ner Entscheidung durchringen konnte.

----------


## Annaly

whooopwhooop - biochemie mehr als nur gut bestanden  :Smilie:  yay!

----------


## maja5693

@ lio, glckwunsch! und dann bist du an einem meiner nachbartische ;)
hab auch bestanden.... fhlt sich soo gut an!

----------


## lio

> @ lio, glckwunsch! und dann bist du an einem meiner nachbartische ;)
> hab auch bestanden.... fhlt sich soo gut an!


Glckwunsch!  :Grinnnss!:  
Auch beim Baader? Aber wenn du Physio vor mir hattest, msstest du eigentlich weiter vorne sein, oder?
Mir tut's ja fast ein bisschen leid, dass der Prpkurs bald wieder vorbei ist.

----------


## altalena

> Prof Baader 
> .


Oh je  ::-oopss:  ,ich hatte Situs damals auch bei ihm und das war das furchtbarste Testat aller Zeiten  :Grinnnss!:  Hab mich da dann irgendwie durchgemauschelt und irgendwie bestanden. Bis er mir das dann mitgeteilt hat, hat er mich aber auch ordentlich zappeln lassen  :bhh:  naja, is ja alles vorbei, zum Glck!

----------


## prot

Zur Weihnachtszeit riecht es nach Glhwein, wenn man aus dem Prpsaal kommt. Wie geil ist das denn  :bhh:

----------


## leofgyth77

yep, des ist ne super sache! ich werde da heute auch vorbeischaun (: natrlich mit eigener tasse ((: wir sollten uns mal auf nen glhwein treffen! und bei der palmaria ist brigens waffel verkauf! vom 6. semester, der erls geht an ne hilfsorga fr afrika

----------


## maja5693

@ lio, ne hatte bei frau schliwa.. war aber zum glck nicht so schlimm wie erwartet (letztes mal sind bei ihr ja 50 durchgefallen). ja wenn ich chemie nicht noch nebenbei machen msste fnde ich den prpkurs auch cooler  :Big Grin:

----------


## altalena

> @ lio, ne hatte bei frau schliwa.. war aber zum glck nicht so schlimm wie erwartet (letztes mal sind bei ihr ja *50* durchgefallen). ja wenn ich chemie nicht noch nebenbei machen msste fnde ich den prpkurs auch cooler


50 oder 50%??
Ich hatte sie als Tischdozentin und ich glaube, das war der absolute Glcksgriff  :Love:

----------


## maja5693

50%. ja als tischdozentin ist sie wohl echt gut... nicht so wie bei uns wo weder prof noch vorprpper da sind ^^

----------


## flatliner

Physik bestanden! ::-dance:

----------


## flatliner

Physik bestanden!   ::-dance:

----------


## leofgyth77

> Physik bestanden!


yaaaaaaaaay gratulation  :Party:

----------


## LaTraviata

mein bisher bestes BC Testatergebnis mit dem Minimalstaufwand schlechthin... manchmal sind Partywochenenden eben doch studienfrderlich  :Grinnnss!: ... Schritt fr Schritt geht es hoffentlich so weiter, dass ich keine Klausur schreiben muss (Voraussetzung Testate 75% im Schnitt und besser...)!

----------


## prot

> yep, des ist ne super sache! ich werde da heute auch vorbeischaun (: natrlich mit eigener tasse ((: wir sollten uns mal auf nen glhwein treffen! und bei der palmaria ist brigens waffel verkauf! vom 6. semester, der erls geht an ne hilfsorga fr afrika


Also ich hab Montag und Mittwoch Prpkurs. Sah ein bisschen komisch aus, als da all die Leute mit ihren Tassen rumstanden, da ich anfnglich nicht wusste, was das soll  :Big Grin: 

Wann bist du immer da?

----------


## leofgyth77

neuroana hab ich dienstags und donnerstags. aber ich kann ja mal auch mittwochs und montags vorbeischaun. vielleicht sogar heute (: aber ich werde dann nicht rumlaufen und laut prot schrein, weil das wr mir dann doch etwas zu peinlich *g*
wir knnen uns ja mal treffen (:

----------


## Rhiannon

67% in der ersten Physioklausur! Aufgerechnet mit den Praktikumspunkten bestenfalls nur noch 42% als Muss-Ziel fr die zweite Klausur. Das sollte doch zu machen sein.

----------


## Jemine

Ok, mein Physioklausurergebnis ist auch zufriedenstellend  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kyutrexx

Auch hier: passables Ergebnis einer 1. Physiologie Teilklausur.
Physiologie iss ja an sich gar nich uninteressant - nur das reinfuchsen in die MC Aufgaben ist manchmal nicht ganz ohne.

----------


## Alchemist

> 67% in der ersten Physioklausur! Aufgerechnet mit den Praktikumspunkten bestenfalls nur noch 42% als Muss-Ziel fr die zweite Klausur. Das sollte doch zu machen sein.


Glckwunsch.  :Smilie:

----------


## lio

> 50%. ja als tischdozentin ist sie wohl echt gut... nicht so wie bei uns wo weder prof noch vorprpper da sind ^^


Ihre erste Vorlesung war wohl auch ganz gut. Einmal wenn ich keine Zeit hab, sonst bin ich ja immer in der VL. 
Ist vielleicht auch besser so, dass unser Tischprof so selten da ist. Was der mit unserer Leber veranstaltet hat, war echt nimmer schn =/
Viel Erfolg bei Chemie morgen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## altalena

Ach krass, die macht jetzt auch Vorlesungen? Hab wohl gehrt, dass sie in der Anatomie jetzt einiges in die Hand genommen hat, aber das mit den VL war mir neu  :Top:

----------


## lio

> Ach krass, die macht jetzt auch Vorlesungen? Hab wohl gehrt, dass sie in der Anatomie jetzt einiges in die Hand genommen hat, aber das mit den VL war mir neu


Bisher nur eine, die lassen sie (noch) nicht, glaub ich… Sie bekommt aber immer die letzten zehn Minuten an Prpkurstagen und erklrt uns an Bildern, was wir prppen/tasten/fhlen sollen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Hades

Wooo 2. Ana Testat bestanden und gleich wird (weiter)gesoffen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rhiannon

Glckwunsch!

----------


## Hades

Dankeschn  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Glckwunsch an alle, die in letzter Zeit was bestanden haben. Ich hab auch was, und zwar: KEMIESCHEIN!!!

----------


## Annaly

yaay. glckwunsch an euch!!  :Smilie:

----------


## lio

> Ich hab auch was, und zwar: KEMIESCHEIN!!!


Glckwunsch!
Kommst du auch aus dem Sden? Ich dachte immer, die neuen Bundeslnder leiden auch unter dieser Sprachverirrung  :bhh:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Hehe, das mit der Kemie ist ein Insider. Unser hochverehrter Prof. ist sterreicher. Ich selbst komme aus Sachsen-Anhalt und spreche Chemie nicht mit K aus, sonst msste es ja auch Kef und Kirurg heien  :hmmm...:

----------


## Alchemist

"Kemie" (und auch "Kirurg") finde ich 1000x schner als "Schemie"... Hier in NRW sagt fast jeder "Schemie" und ich knnte echt kotzen.  ::-oopss:

----------


## Jemine

Nennst du dich auch Alkemist?  :hmmm...: 
Nun gut, ich geb dir Recht, Schemie ist auch nicht so toll...

Glckwunsch Sternenprinzessin!  :Party:

----------


## pottmed

Chemie-Schein, check  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Elena1989

> Nennst du dich auch Alkemist? 
> Nun gut, ich geb dir Recht, Schemie ist auch nicht so toll...
> 
> Glckwunsch Sternenprinzessin!


Naja.. bei Alchemist ist das "ch" ja auch im Wort. Das ist was ganz anderes. 
Oder sagst du Schiemsee?  :hmmm...:  Ist genauso scheulich wie Schina...

Das heit KEMIE!  :Big Grin: 

@pottmed: Glckwunsch!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Alchemist

> Nennst du dich auch Alkemist?


Nein, aber selbst wenn - AlKemist wre sowieso viel schner als AlSCHemist, das ist echt bel.




> Ist genauso scheulich wie Schina...


IIIH. Genauso wie "Scholezystokinin", "Schiasma opticum" und "Mitoschondrien". 

PS: Ich liebe den Sden und freue mich schon, in 2 Wochen Richtung Lndle zu fahren.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kandra

Zweites Testat und Terminologie bestanden, luft alles super bisher  :Smilie:

----------


## LaTraviata

Letztes Biochemie-Praktikum vor den Ferien abgehakt. Testat gerockt und Vorsprung rausgeholt - wenn's so weiterluft, war es das dann hoffentlich mit der Gesamtklausur *bitte*!
Morgen noch Physioreferat halten und dann zwei Wochen Anatomie Kopf-Hals wie blde lernen, yeah... es geht in groen Schritten auf die Ferien zu!

----------


## Rhiannon

Glckwunsch, Traviata! Und natrlich auch Glckwunsch allen anderen, die was bestanden haben!





> IIIH. Genauso wie "Scholezystokinin", "Schiasma opticum" und "Mitoschondrien".


Oh ja, frei nach dem Motto: "Wer Schemie sagt, muss auch Schlor sagen."  :hmmm...:

----------


## Angeletta

> "Kemie" (und auch "Kirurg") finde ich 1000x schner als "Schemie"... Hier in NRW sagt fast jeder "Schemie" und ich knnte echt kotzen.


 Dito. Einfach "Chemie" sagen und fertig. 

Habe heute das Situstestat bei einem fiesen Prfer bestanden, der schlechte Laune hatte  :Smilie: 

Alchi ist brigens wirklich ein Lieber :*

----------


## prot

Kann mir mal einer bitte kurz was erklren. Wir hatten heute Physiologie - Kurztestat. MC - Fragen, 5 Antworten, 1 Richtige.

Eine Frage war irgendwie "Beziehung zwischen aktiver Muskelkontraktion und Sarkomer beim Skelettmuskel"

Als Antwort u.a.:

o Grad der berlappung von Aktin-Myosin
o Varianz von Ca2+ aus dem sarkoplasmatischen Retikulum

Mir erschienen beim Testat irgendwie beide Antworten als plausibel. Hab mich dann fr die falsche Entschieden (Varianz Ca2+), was ich allerdings irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen kann. Ich meine, je nachdem ob jetzt nur eins oder mehrere AP kommen, wird ja Ca2+ aus dem L-System rausgelassen, bei vielen AP ist hat man also mehr Ca2+ fr das Troponin zur Verfgung und der Schwellenwert, der fr eine Kontraktion gehalten werden muss, kann eben lnger gehalten werden, als wie wenn nur 1 AP kommt.

Dabei handelt es sich ja eigentlich auch um eine Variation von Ca2+ und diese steht ja auch in Beziehung zur Sarkomerlnge. Je mehr Ca2+, desto lnger kann Schwellenwert gehalten werden, desto lnger dauert Kontraktion, desto krzer wird die H-Bande im Sarkomer.

----------


## Hippietyp

Aber das beschreibt eben den Zusammenhang "Kontraktionskraft- Reizfrequenz" und nicht "Sarkomer- Kontraktionskraft". Trotzdem ist die Frage natrlich sehr merkwrdig.

----------


## Trianna

@ Kandra

Genial, dass es so gut luft bei dir  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

In Physio fr mein Referat 4 Punkte bekommen und ich habe es geschafft, Sir App. persnlich zu verwirren. Und er hat mir am Ende tatschlich Recht gegeben. Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder!

----------


## locumo123

Yup den gestrigen Prpierkurstest von der oberen Extremitt (Muskeln, Nerven und Gefe) mit 1- bestanden und den heutigen Prpierkurstest der unteren Extremitt mit einer 1 bestanden. Jetzt noch Hernien und Abdomen durchgehen und dann am Di zum Gesamtexamen gehen.
Mal schaun wies wird. Hm muss jetzt auch in Histo weitermachen.

----------


## locumo123

so mndliches hauptexamen im sezierkurs fr dieses semester bestanden.

----------


## DeSeal

ZNS Testat Check, Prpkurs Check... => Endgegner fr's dritte Semester besiegt =)

----------


## ][truba][

Glckwunsch DeSeal!

Meine Teilendgegner stehen erst Ende Januar an!

Weiter so!
MfG Thomas

----------


## Gesocks

Durch mit Bewegungssystem, durch mit Anatomietestaten, leider Gottes durch mit Prpkurs frs erste Jahr! Die zwei intensivsten, retrospektiv genugtuendsten, 3 min und zwei mal 5 min meiner schulisch-akademischen Karriere sind berstanden. Etappensieg! Weiter geht's mit Anatomie-MC und Termi!

EDIT:
Oh, und lang lebe die Hanse, lang leben ihre strukturierten Testate!
"Was ist das?" "Musculus... mmhhh... flexor... mhhhhhh... digitorum profundus?" "Was?!" "... superficialis?!" "Wie bitte, Ihr Ernst?!" "Musculus... mhh... flexor.... mhhh.... Nein, also flexores digitorum sind hier und da... Die Sehnen ziehen ja eindeutig zu den dreieinhalb radialen Fingern... Also ist das der... Musculus... flexor... mhh..." "Schauen Sie genau hin: Das ist doch kein Muskel?!"

... Es war der N. medianus, wie mir dann aufleuchtete  :Grinnnss!:  Die Existenz der nie freiprpariert gesehenen Nn. digitales palmares proprii ist mir erst mit dem N. medianus eingefallen; da hilft dann auch der fehlende Muskelbauch, die in jeder Hinsicht eindeutige vllig andere Beschaffenheit und die Inexistenz entsprechenden Muskels nix gegen absolute Dummbratzigkeit!

----------


## Anti-MG

alle klausuren fr dieses jahr:check!!!! JUHUUUUUU

----------


## LaTraviata

Anatomie Rep heute besucht und: es hat Spa gemacht!!! Schade, dass der Herr nicht bei uns lehrt - Anatomie begreifbar und simpel und nicht nur stumpfes Telefonbuchauswendiglernen... bitte mehr davon!!!

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Jetzt kann ich auch endlich mal in diesen Thread einen Beitrag schreiben  :Grinnnss!:  Hab heute meine erste Klausur bestanden, sogar ziemlich gut! Ich bin gerade so motiviert, auch wenns nur Chemie Anorganik war ...  :hmmm...:

----------


## Alchemist

Glckwunsch!  :Smilie:

----------


## endzeit

juhuuuu, rumpftestat bestanden!  :Smilie: 
jetzt geht's auf in die Histologie..und ich habe bis dato 0 plan  ::-oopss:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## DerSalamander

Endlich alle anatomietestate hinter mir. Obs wohl ein schneres gefhl gibt?

----------


## Hades

> Endlich alle anatomietestate hinter mir. Obs wohl ein schneres gefhl gibt?


Nach dem Physikum bestimmt, aber gratuliere ;D

----------


## DerSalamander

Ja, da hast du wahrscheinlich recht.... Dankeschn  :Smilie:

----------


## Saphira.

@DerSalamander: Glckwunsch nach Homburg!!! Feier das ordentlich  :Smilie:  und ja das Physikum ist ein noch geileres Gefhl, aber Anatomie zu haben, ist auch schon unbeschreiblich... allerdings hab ich danach erstmal die Klausur verbockt, da wars mit der Freude schnell wieder rum  :Blush:  aber wie man sieht ist aus mir auch noch was geworden! Bin brigens jetzt nicht mehr in Homburg sondern hab nach meinem Physikum die Uni gewechselt und bin jetzt in Ulm.

Daher beste Glckwnsche vom Schwabenland ins Saarland  ::-dance: !

----------


## leofgyth77

aaaah..das gefhl nach dem letzten prptestat war der hammer...ich war soooo erleichtert....und dann im 4. semester nach neuroana, als ich eeendlich den ana schein hatte...war das ein schnes gefhl! physikum war natrlich noch toller, aber das hat irgendwie ein paar tage gebraucht, bis ich das realisiert hatte (:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Neuroana-Klausur: Check!  Bin ich glcklich! Ich wnsche euch allen schne Weihnachten!

----------


## Trianna

Super  :Smilie:  

Dann kannst du deine Ferien genieen  :Smilie:

----------


## LaTraviata

Das Semester ist gefhlt fast zu Ende, 2/3 Anatomietestaten abgehakt und ich bin glcklich, Ferien zu haben. Ab dem 28. werde ich mir definitiv die wohlverdienten freien Tage und Aktion "Beine hoch" gnnen - ein Traum!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Rabbit80

hey dann chill mal fleiig! fr heuer ist der bcherwurm und co pass
hatte meine letzte prfung am 10 dezi und daher schon ewig "ferien"  :Grinnnss!:  - abgesehen von den wchentlichen physio testaten
euch ein schnes weichnachtsfest und ne geile lernfreie zeit!

----------


## Mona_Lisa

So, wir haben heute unsere Termi-Klausur geschrieben. Wenn ichs bestanden habe, was ich schon glaube  :hmmm...: , habe ich jetzt meinen 1. Schein. Das ist echt ein sau gutes Gefhl  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kandra

So das dritte Testat ist auch Geschichte  :Smilie:  Nun gehts endlich in den Endspurt ber.

----------


## lio

> So das dritte Testat ist auch Geschichte  Nun gehts endlich in den Endspurt ber.


Glckwunsch!
Hab heute das letzte Biochemiepraktikum hinter mich gebracht Nchste Woche noch die zweite Teilklausur und dann hab ich meinen ersten (richtigen) groen Schein  :Big Grin:

----------


## KoelnerMedizin

Entgegen meiner Erwartungen macht Neuroanatomie doch richtig Spa! Noch 3 Wochen bis zum Testat, und dann ist der Anatomie-Schein mein  :Smilie:

----------


## endzeit

histoklausur bestanden und das sogar vor dem 2. runtersetzen der punkte und rausnehmen von einigen fragen. heute das letzte mal bio Praktikum, morgen das letzte mal physikpraktikum und jetzt geht's dann wohl weiter mit Anatomie  :Smilie:

----------


## LaTraviata

Nur noch einmal Biochemie und das ganz relaxed, da ich nun ausreichend Puffer haben sollte, um es nicht noch zu verbocken. Vorteil: keine Gesamtklausur, sondern einfach nur Ferien dann (nach Ana und Physio am 10.02.!)  :Grinnnss!: !

----------


## Strodti

Daumen hoch!

----------


## DerSalamander

Ich knnt die Welt umarmen: Ich hab die Anatomie-Klausur bestanden!!!!!! Jetzt wird erst mal gefeiert!

----------


## Kandra

Gratulation  :Smilie:  Bei uns geht's in knapp 2 Wochen mit der Histo-Prfung weiter.

----------


## Rhiannon

Scheinfreiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!


Dann jetzt also lernen fr die letzen zwei schriftlichen Physikumsquis und dann noch das Mndliche im Mrz..... und dann soll die Vorklinik hoffentlich vorbei sein.

----------


## DerSalamander

Du Glckliche!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rhiannon

> Du Glckliche!


Das bin ich wohl erst richtig, wenn die Physikumsquis noch gut rum gehen. Man soll ja bekanntermaen den Tag nicht vor der Biochemie-Klausur loben  :hmmm...:  Um alles andere mach ich mir weniger Sorgen, aber die mit ihrem "MC ist uns zu langweilig, wir machen Prosa und Rechnen", das muss erstmal klappen.

----------


## Linda.1001

> Scheinfreiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dann jetzt also lernen fr die letzen zwei schriftlichen Physikumsquis und dann noch das Mndliche im Mrz..... und dann soll die Vorklinik hoffentlich vorbei sein.


Huuiii, herzlichen Glckwunsch.  :Top:  Find ich ja klasse. Viel Erfolg weiterhin.  Drck dir die Daumen frs Mndliche.

----------


## lio

Nur noch ein mal prppen!  :Jump: 
Ich mein, es war ja ganz nett… aber ich mach drei Kreuze, wenn ich das letzte Testat an der Leiche nchste Woche vorbei ist.

----------


## maja5693

@ lio: weit du zufllig ob nchste woche montag nochmal freies prppen ist?
ich habe noch sooo keine ahnung vom kopf... 3 tage zum lernen wird knapp  :Big Grin:

----------


## lio

> @ lio: weit du zufllig ob nchste woche montag nochmal freies prppen ist?
> ich habe noch sooo keine ahnung vom kopf... 3 tage zum lernen wird knapp


Die Fachschaft hat's wohl bei den Profs angesprochen, soll in den nchsten Tagen in der Vorlesung bekannt gegeben werden. Ich hoffe es, ich erkenn nmlich nichts an der Leiche.

----------


## Linda.1001

> Nur noch ein mal prppen! 
> Ich mein, es war ja ganz nett aber ich mach drei Kreuze, wenn ich das letzte Testat an der Leiche nchste Woche vorbei ist.


Nur noch 2 Mal....zumindest fr dieses Semester.  :Grinnnss!:  :Blush:

----------


## Kandra

Noch drei Mal prppen  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiara

Chemie Ergebnisse bekommen - ber 70 Punkte wohoo.. damit htte ich nie gerechnet.  :Smilie:  Bin doch die absolute Rechenniete  :Grinnnss!: 
Dafr lief Termi heute Morgen nicht so pralle.

----------


## LaTraviata

Hehe, siehst Du - es luft! Sehr fein!
Und bezglich Termi erinnert mich das an mein eigenes Gefhl vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr... im Endeffekt hatten wir alle bestanden, die wir uns gegenseitig vlligst kirre gemacht haben ob der "schlimmsten Klausur der Welt"  :Grinnnss!: !

Gedrckte Daumen und viel Erfolg weiterhin!

----------


## LaTraviata

> Noch drei Mal prppen


Noch zwei Mal!  :Grinnnss!:  Und zwei Testate und dann bitte den Schein ...

----------


## vdp39

noch 2mal prppen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Strodti

Gibt keine Scheinnoten... Vier gewinnt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kandra

Ja, das ist das angenehme an diesem Studium ^^ Bei meinem Erststudium gings von Anfang an um die Wurst.

----------


## MediBe

Chemie Prfung bestanden. 
Die komplette Nacht durchgemacht, viel zu wenig gelernt, aber bestanden. 
Kanns noch immer kaum glauben  :Big Grin:

----------


## locumo123

AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!  :Grinnnss!: 

Hab den Histo Schein! Prfung bestanden. Mein erster Schein  :Grinnnss!:  *freu

----------


## locumo123

oh ne doppelpost...

----------


## DerSalamander

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!

----------


## lio

> Nur noch ein mal prppen!


FERTIG!! Okay, am Montag ist noch freies Prppen und beim Testat brauch ich ein bisschen Glck, aber das Ende ist in Sicht. 
Biochemie hab ich gestern jedenfalls bestanden - mein erster (richtiger) groer Schein. Yay!  :Jump:

----------


## LaTraviata

Glckwunsch!
Ich brauche definitiv nchste Woche nen megagroen Sack voll Glck. Gerade kommt mir das mal wieder relativ aussichtslos vor und Embryo fetzt auch weniger... Situs-Testat und Grundlagen... lass mich bitte am 10.2. meinen Ana-Schein feiern!

Jetzt gute Nacht... morgen geht's weiter!

----------


## maja5693

yeah, heute organische chemie bestanden (das angstfach dieses semesters^^)! *freu*

----------


## lio

Glckwunsch!  :Grinnnss!: 
(Du hast Prof B. am Dienstag, oder?)

----------


## maja5693

danke  :Smilie: 
ja, mal sehen was ich ab morgen frh bis dienstag noch zu anatomie kopf alles in mein hirn bekomme  :Big Grin: 
wen hast du?

----------


## lio

Eiberger, kann ich berhaupt nicht einschtzen  :Nixweiss:

----------


## DerSalamander

Puuuh! Im dritten Versuch endlich BC bestanden, ich dacht schon, ich knnt meine Koffer packen ;)

----------


## fruehlingsluft

Glckwunsch!!

----------


## Kandra

Auch von mir Glckwunsch  :Smilie: 
Also dafr dass ich nchsten Samstag auf ein Konzert gehen und Sonntag den Super Bowl gucken will...tu ich echt wenig fr das Testat am Montag drauf -.-

----------


## ][truba][

So, Biochemie lief nicht besonders gut aber ich hoffe das es fr 60% gereicht hat.

Aber erstmal kann ich sagen! 
4. Semester ick komme!
Aber vorher .... FERIEN!!!

MfG Thomas 

P.S: Schn Ohren steif halten an alle die noch mssen!

----------


## locumo123

So Physik auch bestanden. Mein 2. Schein.  ::-dance:

----------


## SteffiChap

> So, Biochemie lief nicht besonders gut aber ich hoffe das es fr 60% gereicht hat.
> 
> Aber erstmal kann ich sagen! 
> 4. Semester ick komme!
> Aber vorher .... FERIEN!!!
> 
> MfG Thomas 
> 
> P.S: Schn Ohren steif halten an alle die noch mssen!


Klckwuuuunsch truba  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LaTraviata

BC - Haken dran!  :Grinnnss!: 

Kann man ja jetzt getrost weiter Ana lernen, brks!

----------


## krisenherd

@laTraviata
Sehr schn, ich kanns seit Freitag auch abhaken. Aber die Frau P. ist auch toll...  :hmmm...: 
Die htte ich gern im Fiesikum.

----------


## endzeit

PARTY! extremittentestat bestanden  :Smilie: 
heute Abend geht's weiter mit termi...

----------


## maja5693

prpkurs komplett bestanden! yeah! (jetzt nur noch neuro nchstes semester)

----------


## Alchemist

Gestern das letzte Anatomie-Testat bestanden und jetzt hab ich den Schein. Abgesehen davon, dass ich Anatomie extrem langweilig fand, hat der Kurs mit meinen Tischleuten Spa gemacht. Und im 4. Semester hab ich dann nur Biochemie und Physio, quasi die Fcher, auf die ich mich seit dem 1. Semester freue - heute ins Physio-Buch reingeguckt und ja, das wird defiitiv MEIN Semester.  :Smilie:  Euch allen schne Ferien/viel Erfolg bei den Prfungen!

----------


## LaTraviata

> @laTraviata
> Sehr schn, ich kanns seit Freitag auch abhaken. Aber die Frau P. ist auch toll... 
> Die htte ich gern im Fiesikum.


Oh ja, das ist sie! Prft sie denn im P?! Die dicken Klopper kommen ja leider erst noch... Ana/ Physio - ich bezweifele, dass das Semester so megaerfolgreich zuende geht :-/!

----------


## krisenherd

> Oh ja, das ist sie! Prft sie denn im P?! Die dicken Klopper kommen ja leider erst noch... Ana/ Physio - ich bezweifele, dass das Semester so megaerfolgreich zuende geht :-/!



Ja, da hast du wohl recht... Anatomie kann ich nicht einschtzen... ich fhl mich SEHR unvorbereitet (hab aber erst Freitag), aber vielleicht ist der Prf. W. ja wieder gut drauf. Bis jetzt hatte ich echt Glck mit dem.
Und was Physio angeht: Ich hab wirklich keinen Plan von Nichts... werde, sofern das mit Anatomie hinhaut, genau 4 bis 4,5 Tage zum lernen haben und muss bei 0 anfangen, dementsprechend kann ich da nur die VL-Folien machen, aber das ist mir gerade auch egal, da mssen wir ja nur in die Nachklausur... wenn Anatomie nicht hinhaut und bei der Wdh. eine Woche spter auch noch nicht, gibbet ein Gesamttestat bzw. wrde ich dann freiwillig den kompletten Prpkurs noch einmal wiederholen...
Na ja, worst case... hoffen wir mal, dass zumindest Anatomie irgendwie klappt und dann sehen wir mal weiter.  :hmmm...:  Ich rgere mich nur ein bisschen, dass ich so viel Zeit in Biochemie gesteckt habe... da htte ich auch einfach mal weniger fr tun knnen.

Aber egal, irgendwie schaffen wir das! Dir viel Erfolg am Donnerstag, die Daumen sind gedrckt!

----------


## Kensington

Wuhuhu...Anatomie, Chemie und Physik bestanden :Love:  Und dann noch ziemlich gut.

----------


## Kandra

Histologie I bestanden, juhu!! Eine Prfung der Kategorie "Wieso nochmal hab ich dafr mehr wie 1 Stunde gelernt?"
Jetzt noch 5 Tage bis zum vierten Anatomie-Testat und dann ist das Semester endlich, endlich rum  :Smilie:

----------


## LaTraviata

> Ja, da hast du wohl recht... Anatomie kann ich nicht einschtzen... ich fhl mich SEHR unvorbereitet (hab aber erst Freitag), aber vielleicht ist der Prf. W. ja wieder gut drauf. Bis jetzt hatte ich echt Glck mit dem.
> Und was Physio angeht: Ich hab wirklich keinen Plan von Nichts... werde, sofern das mit Anatomie hinhaut, genau 4 bis 4,5 Tage zum lernen haben und muss bei 0 anfangen, dementsprechend kann ich da nur die VL-Folien machen, aber das ist mir gerade auch egal, da mssen wir ja nur in die Nachklausur... wenn Anatomie nicht hinhaut und bei der Wdh. eine Woche spter auch noch nicht, gibbet ein Gesamttestat bzw. wrde ich dann freiwillig den kompletten Prpkurs noch einmal wiederholen...
> Na ja, worst case... hoffen wir mal, dass zumindest Anatomie irgendwie klappt und dann sehen wir mal weiter.  Ich rgere mich nur ein bisschen, dass ich so viel Zeit in Biochemie gesteckt habe... da htte ich auch einfach mal weniger fr tun knnen.
> 
> Aber egal, irgendwie schaffen wir das! Dir viel Erfolg am Donnerstag, die Daumen sind gedrckt!


Danke, Dir auch gedrckte Daumen am Freitag! Ich stehe leider in der hinteren Hlfte des Saales, wo morgen mal wieder Prfer-Roulette gespielt wird. Bin gespannt... sehe das mit Physio genauso wie Du! 

BC htte man tatschlich auch weniger fr tun knnen, aber naja.. vielleicht bringt's auf lange Sicht was... fr dieses Physikum, von dem alle irgendwie reden  :hmmm...: ...

----------


## endzeit

> Histologie I bestanden, juhu!! Eine Prfung der Kategorie "Wieso nochmal hab ich dafr mehr wie 1 Stunde gelernt?"
> Jetzt noch 5 Tage bis zum vierten Anatomie-Testat und dann ist das Semester endlich, endlich rum


krass, histo ist bei uns angstfach no. 1  :Big Grin:

----------


## Herzkasperl

@kandra: Wobei wir das Vergngen in ein paar Semestern nochmal haben - und zumindest schriftlich wird dann garantiert scharf geschossen. Aber es war schon sehr lustig, alles richtig, Fragen so lala beantwortet, nen Lymphknoten gefunden, den er noch nicht kannte und durch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fruehlingsluft

> BC htte man tatschlich auch weniger fr tun knnen, aber naja.. vielleicht bringt's auf lange Sicht was... fr dieses Physikum, von dem alle irgendwie reden ...


Ich frag mich auch, aus welcher Ecke dieses Physikum pltzlich gekrochen kam, von dem auf einmal alle reden....

----------


## MediBe

Durch mit den Prfungen fr dieses Semester, jetzt gehts auf ins zweite  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## coeur

> Durch mit den Prfungen fr dieses Semester, jetzt gehts auf ins zweite


Neeeid, aber herzlichen Glckwunsch!  :Party: 
Ich kann mich heute berhaupt nicht motivieren und morgen keine Zeit ... Mist.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## endzeit

yaaaay, Physik bestanden, bio bestanden, anatomie bestanden und morgen kommen die termi Ergebnisse - dann bin ich wohl durch fr dieses Semester und es kann ins 2. gehen  :Smilie:

----------


## Linda.1001

> yaaaay, Physik bestanden, bio bestanden, anatomie bestanden und morgen kommen die termi Ergebnisse - dann bin ich wohl durch fr dieses Semester und es kann ins 2. gehen


Same up here!!! Yippiiiieh.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Oh man, ich bin auch so neidisch. Bei uns gehts erst in einer Woche los. Wenn ich dann Chemie und Physik bestanden habe, darf ich auch endlich ins 2. Semester  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## endzeit

juhuu, glckwunsch, linda!  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiara

Glckwunsch Euch allen!
Bei mir geht es die nchsten zwei Wochen (drei Klausuren stehen noch aus) nochmal rund und dann hab ich auch mein erstes Semester rum.  :Smilie:

----------


## fruehlingsluft

Biochemie fr das Semester rum!!! War grottig, aber war wohl bei vielen nich so gut, also bin ich nicht alleine ;)
Jetzt noch Physio am Donnerstag und dann wr das 3. Semester auch abgehakt.

----------


## Kandra

Das letzte Anatomie-Testat bestanden und jetzt endlich FERIEN!!! Zwar nur bis Montag wegen dem kack KPP aber wenigstens muss ich nicht mehr lernen  :Smilie:   :Party:

----------


## Miss_H

> Das letzte Anatomie-Testat bestanden und jetzt endlich FERIEN!!! Zwar nur bis Montag wegen dem kack KPP aber wenigstens muss ich nicht mehr lernen


Bei mir fast genau so. Ich muss am Montag nochmal ran, aber nur noch Leitungsbahnen am Hals. Was macht man nochmal mit dieser "Freizeit" (komisches Wort  :hmmm...: )?

----------


## Gesocks

Die Biochemiker sind ein fixes Vlkchen! Klausurergebnisse in 8 h; gute Arbeit!  :Grinnnss!: 

Womit das erste Semester nun abgeschlossen ist! Mgen die nchsten drei mindestens genauso wohlgesonnen sein!

----------


## leofgyth77

> Biochemie fr das Semester rum!!! War grottig, aber war wohl bei vielen nich so gut, also bin ich nicht alleine ;)
> Jetzt noch Physio am Donnerstag und dann wr das 3. Semester auch abgehakt.


biochemie fllt wahrscheinlich besser aus als gedacht. war bei mir immer so.
viel erfolg bei physio..istn harter brocken, aber schon zu schaffen. halte dich nicht so sehr mit altklausuren auf (also, mach sie schon, aber nicht einfach auswendig lernen), da prof v. pingeligst drauf achtet, nicht zu viele altklausuren dran zu nehmen und lieber viele tolle neue fragen zu erfinden.... sonst fallen ja zu wenig durch

----------


## Hades

Endlich das letzte Ana-Testat vorbei.

Jetzt wird sich auf die quivalenprfung vorbereitet ~_~

----------


## fruehlingsluft

> biochemie fllt wahrscheinlich besser aus als gedacht. war bei mir immer so.
> viel erfolg bei physio..istn harter brocken, aber schon zu schaffen. halte dich nicht so sehr mit altklausuren auf (also, mach sie schon, aber nicht einfach auswendig lernen), da prof v. pingeligst drauf achtet, nicht zu viele altklausuren dran zu nehmen und lieber viele tolle neue fragen zu erfinden.... sonst fallen ja zu wenig durch


Danke! Bin gespannt ob das BC-Ergebnis heut noch kommt! Und fr Physio auch danke, ich lern einfach so viel ich eben schaff und richte mich geistig auf die Nachklausur ein.

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Neuroanatomietestat bestanden, Physioergebnis ist vollkommen in Ordnung und ich hab jetzt Ferien!!!!! Allen, die noch irgendwas vor sich haben, wnsche ich viel Erfolg!

----------


## leofgyth77

ja, das geht schon..war damals ganz gut, dass ich durchgefallen bin, weil in den ferien hab ichs dann richtig, richtig gut gelernt und dann sa das bis zum physikum (: wr ich damals mit meiner grottigen vorbereitung durchgekommen (htt auch fast geklappt..hatte 23 punkte, und hab mich zweimal verkreuzt), dann htte ichs nimmer angeschaut und htte null plan von physio gehabt.

----------


## sun.flower

> Endlich das letzte Ana-Testat vorbei.
> 
> Jetzt wird sich auf die quivalenprfung vorbereitet ~_~


Juhu, Glckwunsch!!  :Grinnnss!:  Was genau ist denn diese quivalenzprfung?^^

----------


## fruehlingsluft

> ja, das geht schon..war damals ganz gut, dass ich durchgefallen bin, weil in den ferien hab ichs dann richtig, richtig gut gelernt und dann sa das bis zum physikum (: wr ich damals mit meiner grottigen vorbereitung durchgekommen (htt auch fast geklappt..hatte 23 punkte, und hab mich zweimal verkreuzt), dann htte ichs nimmer angeschaut und htte null plan von physio gehabt.


Jaa....das versuch ich grade auch so zu sehen! Es war einfacher als erwartet, also ich konnte bei den allermeisten Fragen die potentiellen Antworten auf 2 eingrenzen, aber ich glaub nicht, dass es gereicht hat. Hab auch einfach zu spt mit Lernen begonnen (vor drei Tagen *rusper*). Jetzt schau ich was rauskommt, auf jeden Fall ist das Semester ruuuuuuuuuuum!

----------


## LaTraviata

Anatomie bestanden... nie wieder prppen oder so! Kurs und Klausur: CHECK!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kandra

Gratulation  :Smilie: 

Also ich glaube ja, dass in meinem Hirn was kaputt ist. Ich habe nmlich Lust, mit dem Wiederholen fr Biologie anzufangen oO Dabei hatte ich Montag erst die letzte Prfung..
(ntig wrs zumindest, hab grad zum Test 50 Fragen gekreuzt und hatte nur 30% richtig...blde Vererbung...ist halt doch schon 3 Jahre her, das ich das hatte ^^)

----------


## Tiara

> Anatomie bestanden... nie wieder prppen oder so! Kurs und Klausur: CHECK!


Glckwunsch!  :Party: 

Sozio ist auch bestanden und den Reader hab ich gleich vor der ZMB in die Tonne geworfen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## maja5693

woohooo, chemie bestanden!!! mit voller punktzahl!  :Smilie:

----------


## sun.flower

> woohooo, chemie bestanden!!! mit voller punktzahl!


Boah, meinen riesen Respekt und Glckwunsch!!  :Grinnnss!:  Bei mir steht das Drama noch aus..  :hmmm...:  Sag mal, kannst du mir irgendwas empfehlen womit ich Organik lernen kann? Hatte das nie in der Schule, Vorlesung ist bei uns Mll und das Praktikum ja nur ein zampanschen ;D Ich hab keine Ahnung wie man sich z.B. die ganzen Isomere (Konstitutions-, Konfigurations-, Diastereomere usw.) herleiten kann oder ne Fischer-Projektion in ne z.B. Zickzack-Formel umwandelt. Um nur ein paar Sachen zu nennen..  :hmmm...:  Mit was hast du denn gelernt? Wr dir fr jeden Tipp sehr dankbar!!  :Grinnnss!:  (achja, Zeeck mal auen vor. Vielleicht irgendein hilfreiches Video, Buch, Internetseite..  :Grinnnss!:  )

Und jetzt feier den Schein und das Wochenende ordentlich!!  :Party:  Haste dir mehr als verdient!  :hmmm...:

----------


## lio

> woohooo, chemie bestanden!!! mit voller punktzahl!


Glckwunsch!  :Grinnnss!: 
(Und, h, viel Spa mit Physio dieses Wochenende ^^)

----------


## maja5693

danke!  :Smilie: 
@ sun.flower: habe mit dem buch rbke - arbeitsbuch chemie fr mediziner und biologen gelernt
da fand ich die sachen die du eben beschrieben hast ganz gut erklrt. hatte organik nmlich vorher auch noch nie.;) und bei uns an der uni gibts noch probeklausuren mit erklrten lsungen, aber wei nicht obs bei dir sowas gibt?!

@ lio: mit physio muss ich gleich berhaupt erstmal anfangen

----------


## fruehlingsluft

Physio innerhalb dreier Tage lernen - luft, bestanden!

----------


## sun.flower

@maja5693: Vielen lieben Dank, das Buch werd ich mir auf jeden Fall holen!!  :Grinnnss!:  mmh bei uns gibt's ein paar Altklausuren der letzten Jahre, das Blde daran ist nur - man sieht nur ob der Lsungsbuchstabe stimmt. Also nichts mit Erklrungen oder so. Da sitzt man dann oft ewig ber ner falsch gekreuzten Aufgabe weil man einfach nicht draufkommt was falsch ist. Oder bei Aufgaben, wo man keine Ahnung hat muss man sich erstmal mhsam das woanders rausfiltern.. oh mann  :Smilie:  wir kommen grad vom Titel "Lust statt Frust" ab haha  :Big Grin:  Also Danke nochmal und genie schn dein Wochenende!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## maja5693

@ fruehlingsluft: glckwunsch und dass es in 3 tagen machbar ist macht mut  :Big Grin:

----------


## fruehlingsluft

> @ fruehlingsluft: glckwunsch und dass es in 3 tagen machbar ist macht mut


Ja, mir hat es auch Mut gemacht frs Physikum: Wenn Physio (ok, ausgenommen Neurophysio) in drei Tagen geht, dann sind 6 Wochen fr alle Fcher massig Zeit!

----------


## SteffiChap

Ja ja ja!!! BC- so langsam krieg ich dich!!! Nchste Woche = Semesterabschlussprfungswoche!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leofgyth77

> Ja, mir hat es auch Mut gemacht frs Physikum: Wenn Physio (ok, ausgenommen Neurophysio) in drei Tagen geht, dann sind 6 Wochen fr alle Fcher massig Zeit!


neurophysio ist super! wenn man die vegetative auf anhieb bestanden hat, dann ist neurophysio ein klacks (:

wnsche euch allen wundertolle semesterferien!

----------


## bipolarbr

Anatomie und Biochemie: check!

----------


## coeur

Endlich kann ich hier auch mal posten.  :Grinnnss!:  Bin eine von den 50%, die Physik bestanden haben, juhuuu.  :Love: 

Und Glckwunsch, bipolarbr!

----------


## malina.mario

Hallo Leute, ich brauche eine kleine Hilfe bitte.
Ich bin nich der Deutsche und ich studiere auch nicht in Deutschland...das sagt sicher auch meine Grammatik:/
Ich muss eine kleine Abhandlung ber Kardiochirurgie schreiben, etwas ber die Historie, Gegenwart und die wichtigsten Eingriffe- nichts Kompliziert. Mein Problem aber ist, dass ich berhaubt nichts finden kann...ich meine keine relevante Quelle in Deutsch, nur verschiedene Kliniks und so.
Sie wurden mir sehr helfen, wenn mir jemand ein paar Links hier anklebt, die fr mich interesant sind.
Danke schn

----------


## Annaly

> Endlich kann ich hier auch mal posten.  Bin eine von den 50%, die Physik bestanden haben, juhuuu. 
> 
> Und Glckwunsch, bipolarbr!



himmel, was ist denn da bei euch passiert? ist ja ne miese quote!!

ich melde mich auch mal wieder zurck - endlich wieder unter den lebenden! 6wochen prpkurs und 3 (BESTANDENE - JUHU!!) testate spter  :Smilie:  jetzt nur noch 2 wochen kopf im 4. semester und dann wars das mit der anatomie.

aber vorerst: PARTEY!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ulixes

> himmel, was ist denn da bei euch passiert? ist ja ne miese quote!!
> 
> ich melde mich auch mal wieder zurck - endlich wieder unter den lebenden! 6wochen prpkurs und 3 (BESTANDENE - JUHU!!) testate spter  jetzt nur noch 2 wochen kopf im 4. semester und dann wars das mit der anatomie.
> 
> aber vorerst: PARTEY!


nice one, glckwunsch!

auch alle 3 bestanden, obwohl der mich "fufetischisten" ber hand gefragt hat  :hmmm...:

----------


## easy-bisy

Thema "Vortrag Herzchirurgie"- es gibt da so eine tolle Sache... heit Google... "Herzchirurgie" + "Geschichte" bringt 73.000 Ergebnisse. u.a. von der Gesellschft fr Herzchirurgie. Gru

----------


## Kensington

Morgen geht's 2. Semester los :Love:

----------


## SteffiChap

Beitrag zieht in den Frustthread.

----------


## epeline

steffi, das ist nicht der frust-fred  :hmmm...: 

aber trotzdem mein mitgefhl!

----------


## SteffiChap

Huch herrje  :Blush:

----------


## Hades

Endlich Anatomie qui geschrieben... die monatelange Dauerlernerei ist zuende  :Big Grin: .
Und nchste Woche gehts dann mitm wissenschftlichen Projekt weiter~

----------


## MotivierterMediziner

joa..biochemie ist nicht ohne...allerdings teils auch wegen der sehr sinnfreien tabellen abfragen und hnliches in den klausuren. ich hab mir damals im 2. semester schon ein buch zugelegt...der horn. war dann allerdings nicht so mein fall. wenn er dir zusagen sollte, kannst du ihn auch gern von mir billiger abkaufen.

----------


## Rhiannon

Physio- und Bicohemie-Physikumsqui - check!

Jetzt noch die Mndliche Mitte Mrz bestehen und dann kann die Klinik kommen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hades

Glckwunsch und viel Erfolg  :Big Grin:

----------


## Trianna

@RHia

Congrats  :Smilie: 

Und sonst geht es dir/euch auch gut?

----------


## Rhiannon

> @RHia
> 
> Congrats 
> 
> Und sonst geht es dir/euch auch gut?


Danke! Also , mir gehts auer Schnupfen gut. Der Flocke sicher auch, zumindest htt ich nix problematisches gemerkt.

----------


## Annaly

ich geniee dekadent meine 6 wochen ferien und diesmal ist ja wirklich so RICHTIG frei, im moment mit viel ausschlafen - einfach, weil ichs kann ;) und natrlich dem ganzen anderen schnen kram!
flieg aber nchste woche erst mal schn nach fuerteventura, vorher hab ich noch geburtstag (uuh, 21!!)  :Smilie: 


ich hoffe, bei euch ist auch alles so weit entspannt!!  :Knuddel:

----------


## Kensington

Physio Praktikum macht Spass und man lernt sogar viel dabei  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## SteffiChap

Juhuuu, alles bestanden  :love:  und nun altlastenfrei ins 2.Semester  :Woow:

----------


## Trianna

Wow Steffi das ist ja groartig  :Smilie:

----------


## Kandra

Wollte heute eigentlich nur mal fragen, ob eventuell diese Woche die Mglichkeit bestnde, in den OP schnuppern zu drfen und wurde prompt von nem Ansthesisten-OA mitgeschleppt. Toll das meine Station da so spontan mitgespielt hat, war super interessant  :Smilie:

----------


## sun.flower

YEAH!  :Grinnnss!:  sehr cool.. welche OPs hast du denn miterlebt?  :Smilie:

----------


## Kandra

Hab zwei Bandscheiben-OPs gesehen. Man hat zwar wegen dem kleinen Schnitt  nicht so viel erkannt, aber ich hab doch einiges neues gesehen und auch den OP-Ablauf inklusive Ein- und Ausleitung kennengelernt  :Smilie:  Hoffe sehr auf eine baldige Wiederholung  :Big Grin:

----------


## sun.flower

voll cool  :Grinnnss!:  Wenn du so begeistert bist (und dich auf 2 Beinen halten konntest  :Grinnnss!:  ) dann knntest du dir damit sogar n bisschen Geld verdienen, manche Kliniken nehmen Studenten als OP-Assistenz (oder zu deutsch "Hakenhalter"  :Grinnnss!:  )

----------


## Kandra

Das ist schon auf den Weg gebracht  :Smilie:  Zwar hauptschlich als "Vampir" - sprich zum Blut abnehmen, aber es ist wohl auch angedacht, mich im OP einzusetzen. Muss man sehen wie gut das funktioniert.

----------


## Rhiannon

Mndliche Physikumsqui - check!

Damit verabschiede ich mich aus dem Vorklinik-Thread!

----------


## Hades

Gratuliere, viel Spa mit den Restferien und dann inner Klinik  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rhiannon

> Gratuliere, viel Spa mit den Restferien und dann inner Klinik


Danke!

----------


## pesanserinus

Ich hab zwar noch gar nicht angefangen, aber in 10 Tagen gehts los und ich wollte schonmal in das eine oder andere Buch schauen, was ich denn noch so aus Abi und Ausbildung im Kopf habe. Da ich Chemie hasse wie die Pest, dachte ich mir, ich sollte da schonmal etwas aufholen, damit ich nicht ganz dumm dastehe und habe mir das Kurzlehrbuch Biochemie mitgenommen aus der Bib. Was soll ich sagen? Das liest sich hervorragend, vieles ist mir noch aus dem Abi im Kopf geblieben und im Gegensatz zu "nur" Chemie wei man immerhin, wofr man das lernt, da ja der Bezug zum Menschen direkt gegeben ist. Das war also mein erstes Hoch im Medizinstudium. Das Tief kommt sicher wenn ich hre wie hoch die Anforderungen letztendlich dann sind^^

Edit sagt dass in meiner Signatur steht in 13 Tagen gehts los  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## hansfritz

> Ich hab zwar noch gar nicht angefangen, aber in 10 Tagen gehts los und ich wollte schonmal in das eine oder andere Buch schauen, was ich denn noch so aus Abi und Ausbildung im Kopf habe. Da ich Chemie hasse wie die Pest, dachte ich mir, ich sollte da schonmal etwas aufholen, damit ich nicht ganz dumm dastehe und habe mir das Kurzlehrbuch Biochemie mitgenommen aus der Bib. Was soll ich sagen? Das liest sich hervorragend, vieles ist mir noch aus dem Abi im Kopf geblieben und im Gegensatz zu "nur" Chemie wei man immerhin, wofr man das lernt, da ja der Bezug zum Menschen direkt gegeben ist. Das war also mein erstes Hoch im Medizinstudium. Das Tief kommt sicher wenn ich hre wie hoch die Anforderungen letztendlich dann sind^^
> 
> Edit sagt dass in meiner Signatur steht in 13 Tagen gehts los


ist doch nicht dein ernst!
du weiss nicht wofr man chemie lernt und wieso es bei medizinstudium relevant sein knnte?
 :Top:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## pesanserinus

> ist doch nicht dein ernst!
> du weiss nicht wofr man chemie lernt und wieso es bei medizinstudium relevant sein knnte?



Ich wei das sehr wohl, da mach dir mal keine Sorgen. -.- Wenn man mal lesen wrde was da steht, anstatt immer gleich solchen Unsinn von sich zu geben, htte man verstanden, dass ich damit meinte,dass das Lernen von Biochemie mehr Spa macht als das Lernen der "normalen" Chemie ohne z.B. Fallbezge dazu zu haben etc. Man verliert vielleicht nicht so schnell die Lust am Lernen, wenn wie in diesem Buch vor jedem Kapitel ein entsprechender Patientenfall angegeben wird, der die Themen des Kapitels beinhaltet. 
Was an meinem Post impliziert hat, dass ich als medizinische Fachangestellte, die jetzt Medizin studieren wird und ihr Abi auch im Fach Gesundheit/Medizin geschrieben hat, nicht wei, was Chemie mit Medizin zu tun hat,das weit wohl nur du.  :grrrr....:

----------


## endzeit

Yes!
Chemie: check!  :Smilie:  
Auf auf ins 2.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kensington

Bei euch ist Biochemie wirklich fallbezogen?
Ist ja wunderbar :P

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

Bei uns ist Biochemie auch klinisch verknpft. Gibt jeden 2. Freitag ein klinisches Seminar, wo die Themen der letzten Vorlesungen auf 2 bestimmte Flle bezogen werden und die Klinik dahinter besproche wird.

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Biochemiepraktikumstestat 1/10 bestanden...Ja, ich freu mich auch ber kleine Sachen...zumindest in der Biochemie  :hmmm...:

----------


## Kandra

Montag gehts wieder los  :Smilie:  Kann mir nicht helfen, aber irgendwie freu ich mich drauf.

----------


## Trianna

Hier auch.. Und ich freue mich eher nicht so... Bser Chemiefuck in allen Variationen. Ich hoffe, das zahlt sich wenigstens nach dem Bachelorabschluss aus. Sonst brech ich..

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Montag gehts wieder los  Kann mir nicht helfen, aber irgendwie freu ich mich drauf.


Ich auch, und wie! Ich schme mich auch ganz und gar nicht dafr.  :Love:

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

Bei uns gehts auch los. Aber mit ner frewilligen Einfhrungswoche. Auf was ich mich total freu ist, dass ich dieses Semester als voller Tutor im Prpkurs stehen werde  :Loove:

----------


## fruehlingsluft

> Bei uns gehts auch los. Aber mit ner frewilligen Einfhrungswoche. Auf was ich mich total freu ist, dass ich dieses Semester als voller Tutor im Prpkurs stehen werde


 :Big Grin:  so richtig in Blau und so? Glckwunsch!

----------


## Rabbit80

@ black-eyes

Kleiner Nachtrag: "Herzlichen Glckwunsch zum bestanden Physikum"  :hmmm...: 

Und jetzt als Blaukittel...dann kann man den Zweitis ja nur gratulieren :Top: 

Schon mal nen guten Start ins neue Semester. Wir durften ja schon seit Dienstag wieder ran -> Physio-Praktikum  :hmmm...:

----------


## Vivian_Med2012

Hab das Schdel Testat bestanden  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_15082016-1

> so richtig in Blau und so? Glckwunsch!


Aber so was von blau  ::-stud: 
danke euch beiden

Glckwunsch Vivian

----------


## LaTraviata

Ein Lob von jemandem zu erhalten, wo man es so gar nicht erwartet, lsst einen zwanzig Meter wachsen! Gerade bin ich hchst motiviert... :bhh:

----------


## Inelein

In 7 Wochen bin ich scheinfrei - na das ist doch mal was positives an der Vorklinik :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LaTraviata

Cool.... dann noch gute 7 Wochen und: schn, mal wieder etwas von Dir zu lesen!

----------


## Inelein

:Grinnnss!:  Der Physikumsvorbereitungsthread hat mich wieder mal hierher verschlagen

----------


## Kensington

Nur noch drei Wochen POL zweimal die Woche, dann ist das Semester um :Top:

----------


## Annaly

hey Inelein, long time no see  ::-winky:   :Smilie: 

huiuiui. wir haben uns heute morgen frs physikum angemeldet  ::-oopss:  ziemlich gutes aber gleichzeitig gruseliges gefhl!

----------


## Inelein

heyhey, ja die Physikumsanmeldung hab ich seit einer Woche hier rumliegen... mir fehlt aber leider noch das Stammdatenblatt des 3. Semesters, ich hab das total verschlampt - man kann zwar auch Immabescheinigungen nehmen, aber da hab ich auch nicht alle aller Semester. Und drei Stammdatenbltter +  eine Immabescheinigung sieht ja total doof aus? Wei gar nicht ob die das annehmen *mist*

----------


## Kandra

Histo II bestanden  :Smilie:   Morgen noch Neuroanatomie...dazu konnte ich eine Frage heute schonmal nicht beantworten  ::-oopss:   (hab den gleichen Prfer in beiden Fchern)

----------


## ][truba][

Bm! Biochemiepraktikum: check!

Noch ein Physiologiepraktikum dann hab ich nur noch biochemie und physioklausur und dann kann es abgehen zum Physikum!

Manchmal ist doch noch ein Streif am Hoizont zu sehen!

MfG Thomas

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

Biochemie Testat mit Glycolyse, Pentosephosphatweg, Glugoneogenese, Glukogenstoffwechsel und irgendwelchen komischen Nachweisreaktionen + Referat bestanden... ::-winky:  Mir raucht die Birne, aber ich bin so erleichtert  :Grinnnss!: 
Drecks Stoffwechselprozesse :Gefllt mir nicht!:

----------


## Herzkasperl

> Histo II bestanden   Morgen noch Neuroanatomie...dazu konnte ich eine Frage heute schonmal nicht beantworten   (hab den gleichen Prfer in beiden Fchern)


Schaffen wir schon  :Grinnnss!:  Und dann Bergfest - Hlfte aller Vorklinikscheine.

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

> Schaffen wir schon  Und dann Bergfest - Hlfte aller Vorklinikscheine.


Bergfest in Erlangen?  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## sun.flower

Hab ich da Berg gehrt??  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Herzkasperl

Das Bergfest in Erlangen ist auch schn, aber wir feiern hier  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LaTraviata

Histoschein eingesackt, endlich! Jetzt fehlt nur noch Physio  :peng:  in Sachen Altlasten und eben Physio und BC aus dem aktuellen Semester... und dann Physikum - irgendwann  :Woow:

----------


## Kandra

So, Neuro auch im Sack, jetzt ruft das schne (Semester-)leben  :Smilie:  1-3mal die Woche Uni und manchmal gar nicht. Ich mag Biochemie  :Big Grin:

----------


## bipolarbr

Physio rockt!

----------


## sun.flower

> 1-3mal die Woche Uni und manchmal gar nicht. Ich mag Biochemie


dito!  :Big Grin:

----------


## locumo123

So Anatomie Schein heute erangelt. Somit erstes Jahr fertig. Aber jetzt ab in die Ferien.

----------


## Kandra

Gratulation  :Smilie:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> So Anatomie Schein heute erangelt. Somit erstes Jahr fertig. Aber jetzt ab in die Ferien.


Echt, ihr seid jetzt schon fertig?! Bei uns sind es noch ganze 7 Wochen ...

----------


## locumo123

> Echt, ihr seid jetzt schon fertig?! Bei uns sind es noch ganze 7 Wochen ...


Ja zumindest ich und zwei andere Leute in meinem Jahrgang. War halt ziemlich fleissig und konnte dann das groe Anatomieexamen auf heute legen. War auch ein wenig ein Risiko dabei, aber es hat geklappt. Physik und so habe ich nach dem 1. Semster abgelegt.

----------


## Inelein

So, es bleibt noch eine Klausur und eine mndliche Prfung und dann steht nur noch das Physikum zwischen mir und der Klinik  :hmmm...:

----------


## Annaly

> So, es bleibt noch eine Klausur und eine mndliche Prfung und dann steht nur noch das Physikum zwischen mir und der Klinik


yay, bei mir ists nur noch eine klausur nchsten montag, und dann muss es rund gehen in sachen ausm quark kommen...
aber heute erst mal das letzte prpkurstestat bestanden  :Smilie:

----------


## ][truba][

Bis zum 24.6 habe ich noch 2 recht schwere Klausuren und dann folgt am 02.07 noch die fr das Wahlfach und dann kann auch ich mich auf den "Endgegner" fr die Vorklinik vorbereiten! Und das sollte klappen, ich habe keinen lust mehr druaff!!

----------


## coeur

Chemie bestanden.  :Love:  Hat das Schieben doch geholfen, auch, wenn ich trotzdem wieder auf den letzten Drcker gelernt hab.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kandra

Gratulation!

----------


## Laura83

Hallo, 

dzt. erlebe ich auch noch keine Frusttage - die Motivation ist zu hoch ;D

Aber das kommt sicher irgendwann - ein normaler Prozess  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Tiara

Mndliche Histoprfung beim Prof mit den hchsten Durchfallquoten (>70%) bestanden! Damit habe ich nun erstmal Ruhe bis zum Physikum.
Jetzt schn ins Wochenende starten  :Party:

----------


## ][truba][

So, Biochemie lief doch erstaunlich gut, so das es wohl fr meine 60% gereicht haben drfte. Wenns stimmt ist es noch genau 1 x Physiologie und eine KLausur im Wahlfach bis pr-Physikum. Wnsche euch nen schnes Wochenende!

----------


## bipolarbr

Sinnesphysiologie rockt. Augen, Ohren und Pacini-Krperchen sind leider geil.

----------


## ][truba][

So Biochemie hat gereicht!
Jetzt noch Physio am Samstag (Stogebet gen Himmel schick ;) ) und dann darf sogar jemand wie ich zum Staatsexamen antreten :P

P.S: Physio ist an sich eh ein tolles, wenn nicht das tollste, Vorklinikfach (finde ich!)

----------


## Gesocks

Endlich durch mit diesem widerlichen Physikpraktikum! Morgen geht's dann auch los mit dem ersten (Zell-) Physioseminar.

----------


## Kandra

Also das Biochemie-Praktikum gestern war echt mal oberunntig....hoffe die nchsten 3 Tage werden ein bisschen interessanter. 15 Mal den pH-Wert von ner Lsung messen nachdem man NaOH reingekippt hat, ist jetzt nicht so wirklich spannend...

----------


## Nessiemoo

so, heute die letzte klausur der vorklinik bestanden! Am montag geht es mit einem untersuchungskurs weiter und hospitieren in einer orthopdie sprechstunde!!!

----------


## ][truba][

BM! Ebenfalls heute den letzten Schein! Nur noch Wahlfachklausur und dann ist der weg komplett frei!

----------


## sun.flower

> 15 Mal den pH-Wert von ner Lsung messen nachdem man NaOH reingekippt hat, ist jetzt nicht so wirklich spannend...


Was ist denn da los??  :hmmm...:  So ne Beschftigungstherapie hatten wir whrend dem Chemie-Praktikum. In Biochemie geht's wirklich ums Eingemachte  :Big Grin:  Gestern haben wir die DNA aus einer Tomate rausgelst.. wuhu! :P

----------


## LaTraviata

Wie krass... NEID! Ich freue mich, wenn ich bernchste Woche die letzten Pflichtveranstaltungen und dann am 11.7. hoffentlich die Klausuren bestanden habe. Wuhuuuuuu

----------


## lio

Letzte Klausur bestanden!  :Jump:

----------


## fluffy_duck

Ich auch!!! ::-dance:

----------


## Kyutrexx

So, gestern erstmal 4 (!) Scheine abgeholt:
Mikroana, Makroana, Seminar Anatomie und EKM.

Fhlt sich gut an.

----------


## Kandra

Ich tendiere dazu, meine Scheine erst kurz vor knapp abzuholen. Weniger Zeit um sie zu verlieren....

Ansonsten hab ich im Moment mit Uni nicht viel am Hut, 1-3mal die Woche Pflichtveranstaltungen, da verliert man fast das Gefhl fr. Oder anders gesagt: Studieren knnte so schn sein, wenn die Uni nicht wre :P

----------


## Kensington

Juppi, alle Prfungen bestanden. Hallo 3. Semester und hallo Op-Assistenz :Love:

----------


## Anti-MG

Scheinfrei!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Physikum ich komme....

----------


## Gesocks

Glckwunsch  :Grinnnss!: 
Histo hat geklappt! Knappe Kiste, jedenfalls aber eine Kiste weniger! Nchsten Freitag nur noch Zellphysio, und man munkelt, das sei sehr billig  :Grinnnss!:  Danach: KPP!

Cave: Nchstes Semester wird wieder geprpt!!

----------


## Kensington

> Glckwunsch 
> Histo hat geklappt! Knappe Kiste, jedenfalls aber eine Kiste weniger! Nchsten Freitag nur noch Zellphysio, und man munkelt, das sei sehr billig  Danach: KPP!
> 
> Cave: Nchstes Semester wird wieder geprpt!!


Hahaha, KPP gibt's hier nicht mehr  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## pottmed

Scheinfrei  :Smilie:   :Smilie:  Wir sehen uns beim ML-Kurs  :Smilie:

----------


## Jemine

Fett!  :Top:

----------


## Gesocks

> Hahaha, KPP gibt's hier nicht mehr


Gibt kein Geld und muss gemacht werden - so mag ich das! Was fangt ihr Schweizer blo mit euren Semesterferien an?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kensington

> Gibt kein Geld und muss gemacht werden - so mag ich das! Was fangt ihr Schweizer blo mit euren Semesterferien an?


Bei uns gabs wenigstens Kohle fr, wenn auch wenig.
Ich arbeite, ziehe um und reise.Reisen ist sowieso das Lieblingshobby meiner lieben Mitstudenten.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

So, das 2. Semester wre auch erledigt  :Grinnnss!: . Jetzt trennen mich nur noch 2,5 Monate Semesterferien vom Prpkurs. Ich bin schon echt gespannt ...

----------


## ][truba][

Viel Spass! Bin froh das ich den Hinter mir habe  :Big Grin: 

MfG Thomas

----------


## elastic

jo, die letzte modulprfung bereits jetzt schon mit fettem puffer bestanden  :Party:  morgen ganz gelassen in die mndliche histo prfung. und dann KPP freie ferien, ja man!

----------


## Kyutrexx

4 Klausuren, 3 Testate und ein Pipi-Praktikum (bei Niere ham bei uns knapp 20 Leute den ganzen Tag in Becher gepinkelt und alle Reste kamen in EINEN Eimer - yammi, das hat nach 7 Stunden gestunken wie die Pest) spter:
Physio bestanden, Schein wird am Dnerstag abgeholt  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ich hab meinen Biochemieseminarschein! Jetzt hab ich den ganzen Sommer genug Freizeit und kann nebenher gut auf die Praktikumsklausur im Oktober lernen, und dann wird im Frhjahr das Physikum gerockt!!!  :hmmm...:

----------


## LaTraviata

Super Sache, Glckwunsch!
Dann machen wir das Ding mal im Frhjahr gemeinsam  :Grinnnss!: ...

----------


## DerSalamander

Endlich stolzer Besitzer des Anatomiescheins... Ich glaube, niemand, ders nicht selbst mitgemacht hat, kann nachvollziehen, wieviel Arbeit und Stress in dem doofen Wisch steckt.

----------


## Inelein

So meine Damen und Herren, ich warte schon seit zwei Jahren darauf das zu sagen:

SCHEEEEINFREIIIIIII !!!!

----------


## tsingtao2

Glckwunsch!  :Smilie:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Juhu ich hab Physik bestanden!!!!! Das is so geil, ich muss den ganzen Sch*** nicht nochmal im nchsten Semester machen ....Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!! ...und das bei ner Durchfallquote von fast 50%

----------


## Annaly

> Juhu ich hab Physik bestanden!!!!! Das is so geil, ich muss den ganzen Sch*** nicht nochmal im nchsten Semester machen ....Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!! ...und das bei ner Durchfallquote von fast 50%


glckwunsch  :Knuddel:

----------


## Jemine

"Study Maybe ["Call Me Maybe" Med Parody]" bei Youtube eingeben, auf 2:00 vorspulen und sich amsieren  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nessiemoo

Study rock anthem ist aber das beste!

----------


## Kandra

Bin zwar nicht ganz sicher, ob das in den Lust oder eher in den Frust Thread gehrt, aber ich bin mal optimistisch. 
Heute Med. Psych. Klausur, sollte bestehbar sein. Dann noch 2,5 Wochen vollgas ranklotzen fr Biochemie. Dann ne Woche frei, dann ne Woche Wahlfach, Prfung, Ferien  :Smilie:  Das Ende des Semesters ist in Sicht!

----------


## Ryuzaki

scheinfrei  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 
jetzt gehts aufs physikum zu  :Big Grin:

----------


## LaTraviata

BC bestanden und jetzt Ferien! Man, was bin ich glcklich gerade!

----------


## fallenangel30487

...alle Klausuren bestanden!!! Jey!! jetzt nur noch Chemie in den Semesterferien, dann knnen die freien Wochen kommen *freu*

----------


## tk7

Morgen letzte Klausur. Dann ist das erste Semester vorbei - zwar nicht ganz ohne Altlasten aber hey, drauf g*sch*ss*n. Morgen wird gefeiert. Und dann sind's ja nur noch elf Semester.  ::-oopss:   :Love:

----------


## Ryuzaki

> Morgen letzte Klausur. Dann ist das erste Semester vorbei - zwar nicht ganz ohne Altlasten aber hey, drauf g*sch*ss*n. Morgen wird gefeiert. Und dann sind's ja nur noch elf Semester.


glckwunsch  :Big Grin:  was habt ihr denn noch, Anatomie?

----------


## Kandra

Taschakka! Erste bestandene Altklausur in Biochemie und noch ber ne Woche bis zur Klausur. Es gibt also doch ein Licht am Ende des Tunnels  :Smilie:

----------


## tk7

> glckwunsch  was habt ihr denn noch, Anatomie?


Nee, Bio war's.  :Big Grin:  Dankeee!

----------


## Ryuzaki

> Nee, Bio war's.  Dankeee!


ich nehm an das hat geklappt, glckwunsch ^^ genie die Ferien  :Big Grin:

----------


## endzeit

PRPKURS: check  ::-dance:   :Smilie: ))))

----------


## Kandra

Biochemie I: check  :Smilie:  Semester 2 erfolgreich beendet. Nchstes Jahr um diese Zeit: Physikum *grusel*

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> Nchstes Jahr um diese Zeit: Physikum *grusel*


Oh ja. Es ist echt unglaublich, wie schnell die Zeit vergeht  ::-oopss:

----------


## Herzkasperl

tja, kandra, wir haben mehr als die hlfte der Prfungen der vorklinik hinter uns. fast schon schade....

----------


## Jemine

was isn daran schade?  :hmmm...:

----------


## DrHonigtau

> tja, kandra, wir haben mehr als die hlfte der Prfungen der vorklinik hinter uns. fast schon schade....


Also ich weine keiner einzigen Prfung in der Vorklinik nach!

----------


## LaTraviata

Vorklinik ist eine Hartgeldhure... ich weine auch keiner Prfung nach!

----------


## Ich:1-Gott:0

Ich liebe es mit dem Onlinepaket Prometheus + Duale Reihe Anatomie zu lernen  ::-stud:  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  :love:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rettungshase

Na Gott sei Dank ist meine "Lernlaune" noch mal zurckgekehrt. Ich hoffe nicht zu spt, wenn am Dienstag schon die mndliche Prfung ist :P

----------


## Nessiemoo

Ha! Vorklinik vorbei! ^^

----------


## DrHonigtau

> Ha! Vorklinik vorbei! ^^


Dito! Also bin mir zumindest sehr sicher....htte das nur gerne schriftlich!  :Big Grin:  Aber die paar Tage kann ich nun auch noch warten.

----------


## Skyreaver

Anatomieschein in der Tasche und jetzt mit dem ersten Jahr durch. So muss das.  :Cool: 

Mal ne Frage an die hhersemestrigen: Ist Physio/Biochemie hrter als Anatomie?

----------


## ][truba][

Kommt drauf an.
Anatomie ist auswendig lernen. Das kann man in Physio und BC so fortsetzen oder man hat einen Draht fr die Fcher (oder eins davon) und bekommt es daher deutlich leichter hin.

Kann man glaub ich nicht verallgemeinern.

MfG Thomas

----------


## Skyreaver

Und rein vom Stoffumfang her?

----------


## ][truba][

Naja, bei uns war es so das wir in Semester 1+2 Anatomie, Histo, Bio, Chemie, Physik, Termi, Psycho1 und so weiter hatten.
Im 3+4 nur Biochemie und Physio + Psycho2.

Sagenwir mal so, das 3te war ok, das 4te war wieder schlimm. Also gelangweilt  habe ich mich, trotz dessen es einige Fcher weniger waren, nicht wirklich ;)

Wrde sagen in der Masse ist es mehr.
MfG Thomas

----------


## Nessiemoo

Also so pauschal kann man das nicht sagen. 

1) Es hngt stark von Unis ab. Es gibt Unis, an denen Mediziner Biochemie zusammen mit Pharmazeuten haben - da ist dann krass viel und man muss mit Stryer lernen, und es gibt Unis, bei denen ein Kurzlehrbuch reicht komplett, und es gibt etwas in der Mitte, wo man mir Kurzlehrbuch gut 70-80% kreuzen kann. (Bei uns der Fall. Habe mit dem kleinen Lffler gelernt, und es gab zwar in Klausuren immer Fragen, die ich noch nie gesehen habe, aber > 80% habe ich immer gekreuzt). Bei Physio dasselbe. 

2) Auch hngt es stark von eigenen Vorlieben ab. Ich empfand Anatomie als leichter, weil man sehr klare Stoffgrenzen hatte. Bei Physio und Biochemie wusste ich nie so genau, wann ich aufhren zu lernen soll - weil die gehen unendlich tief in Detail. Andererseits kann man Sachen bei Physio sehr oft herleiten, wenn man Physik verstanden hat. Da geht es auch vieles einfacher. Anscheinend knnen auch manche Biochemie verstehen... Fr mich war das noch mehr stupider auswendiglernen als Anatomie. 

Grob gesagt, ist der Stoffumfang gleich oder etwas grsser als bei Anatomie.

----------


## Kensington

Neues Semester hat begonnen  :Smilie:  Erstitag verlief problemlos,inclusive Rede vor allen ::-oopss: 
Nun, mein neues Stethoskop bekommen.Meine neue grosse Liebe. Es ist wunderschn.

----------


## //stefan

Wie, im dritten Semester schon das zweite Stehtoskop? Du gehst eindeutig nicht sorgsam genung mit deinen Hhrrohren um... *grins*

----------


## Kensington

> Wie, im dritten Semester schon das zweite Stehtoskop? Du gehst eindeutig nicht sorgsam genung mit deinen Hhrrohren um... *grins*


Das Zweite? Ne, das erste  :Smilie: , aber neu!

----------


## Ryuzaki

Vorklinik ade, Klinik ich komme.
Mndliche heute geschafft  :Smilie:

----------


## //stefan

:Gefllt mir!:  :Rock:

----------


## Desperado 1893

Vorklinik ad  :Smilie: 
Findet ihr es auch so erstaunlich, wieviel wir in den zwei Jahren gelernt haben/lernen mussten/durften? 
Htte mir das jemand davor alles gesagt, ich htte es kaum fr mglich gehalten ;)

----------


## Kandra

Glckwunsch an alle, die das Physikum berstanden haben  :Smilie:

----------


## fallenangel30487

So ab Montag hab ich endlich ne Wohnung in meiner Uni-Stadt...nicht mehr jeden Tag 280 km fahren...JUHU da kann der Prpkurs ja kommen *freu*

----------


## DrHonigtau

> So ab Montag hab ich endlich ne Wohnung in meiner Uni-Stadt...nicht mehr jeden Tag 280 km fahren...JUHU da kann der Prpkurs ja kommen *freu*


Das wird ein knackiges Semester im WS-Turnus mit Ana und Physio fr dich!  :Big Grin:

----------


## maniac89

> Das wird ein knackiges Semester im WS-Turnus mit Ana und Physio fr dich!


Ich glaube, fallenangel hat im SS begonnen. Aber mir steht das jetzt bevor.  :Woow:

----------


## DrHonigtau

> Ich glaube, fallenangel hat im SS begonnen. Aber mir steht das jetzt bevor.


Kriegt man auch hin!  :Party: 

Stellt sich nur noch die Frage in welches Institut du kommst, oder hat sich da nun was gendert und ist gemischt?

----------


## maniac89

> Kriegt man auch hin! 
> 
> Stellt sich nur noch die Frage in welches Institut du kommst, oder hat sich da nun was gendert und ist gemischt?


Nee, hat sich nicht gendert. Ich bin bei S.-B.  :hmmm...:

----------


## DrHonigtau

Ich war im anderen "traditionellen" damals. Finde das ziemlich dmlich gemacht...auch vom Aufbau und Schwierigkeitsgrad total unterschiedlich teilweise!

----------


## maniac89

Ja, da hast du recht. Ich glaube aber, im Studium muss man sich an solche kleinen (oder greren) "Ungleichbehandlungen" gewhnen, vor allem auch bei mndlichem Kram.
Naja, ich hoff ich krieg das irgendwie hin, auch wenn nchstes Semester wahrscheinlich noch eine aueruniversitre Belastung auf mich zukommt. 

Mal ne Frage noch: als wie lernintensiv hast du denn die ersten beiden Semester empfunden, a) als du mittendrin warst, und b) jetzt verglichen mit dem 3.? ;)

----------


## DrHonigtau

Hast ne PM...sonst wird der Fred hier echt zugespammt!  :Smilie:

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Nee, hat sich nicht gendert. Ich bin bei S.-B.


Ich bin auch bei der S-B. Dienstags und Donnerstsag. Hab aber glcklicherweise Ana und BC....

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Yeah, heute habe ich erstmal erfolgreich das Eingangstestat fr den Prpkurs gemeistert!  :Grinnnss!:  Jetzt bin ich richtig erleichtert, da wir fr 20 MC-Fragen eigentlich komplett Embryologie/Histologie/Osteologie lernen mussten. Schon ein ziemlicher Witz! Aber ich bin schon sehr gespannt, wie das alles in den nchsten Monaten so wird. Das Skript verheit allerdings nix gutes ... Aber erstmal geniee ich noch eine Woche das Studentenleben, bis es dann am Montag richtig losgeht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Avalox

Habe meine erste Uniwoche berstanden und kann momentan gar nicht genug davon bekommen, Knochen zu lernen  :Big Grin:  Das macht mir irgendwie richtig Spa und jeden Abend freue ich mich darauf, dass ich mir am nchsten Tag einen neuen vornehme... Ich hoffe, dass die Freude am Lernen noch ein bisschen bleibt  :Big Grin:

----------


## //stefan

wir haben erstmal drei wochen einfhrungsblock mit praktika zur ersten hilfe/cpr, hygiene und POL. danach gehts dann richtig mit dem lernen los. allerdings in chemie, physik, zellbio und terminologie... das wird ein spa!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Gesocks

Vegetative Physio bei Prof. Awesome!  :Woow:

----------


## Sidespin

Morgen hab ich endlich meinen ersten richtigen Uni tag mit Vorlesungen in Bio und Chemie. Freu mich schon richtig drauf dass es endlich richtig los geht  :Grinnnss!:  .. Mal schauen wie lange es dauert bis der Frust dann tatschlich mal aufkommt ^^

----------


## //stefan

Hab auch noch den Einfhrungsblock... bis nchsten Freitag. Dann gehen die "richtigen" Vorlesungen los und der Ernst des Studiums beginnt. Trotzdem seh ich dem positiv aber mit dem ntigen Respekt entgegen. Chemie, Physik, Termi und Zellbio... ein Klacks fr den Langzeitwarter...  :hmmm...:

----------


## //stefan

Ach ja....: elternunabhngiges BaFg ---> CHECK! 670€ Hchstsatz. So lsst es sich wesentlich entspannter leben!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LaTraviata

Die vorletzte Klausur meiner Vorklinikszeit endlich bestanden! Ich bin soooo erleichtert und ja, jetzt brenne ich und mchte das Ganze nur noch einem positiven Ende zufhren  :Grinnnss!: . Physikum, Du bist zum Greifen nah!

Man freut sich im brigen zehnmal so sehr, wenn man eine Klausur im letzten Anlauf besteht - auch wenn ich den Nervenkitzel jetzt nicht nochmals bruchte  :hmmm...: .

----------


## Annaly

yeaaah, herzlichen glckwunsch, La Traviata!! das freut mich richtig!! :Knuddel:

----------


## Tiara

> Die vorletzte Klausur meiner Vorklinikszeit endlich bestanden! Ich bin soooo erleichtert und ja, jetzt brenne ich und mchte das Ganze nur noch einem positiven Ende zufhren . Physikum, Du bist zum Greifen nah!
> 
> Man freut sich im brigen zehnmal so sehr, wenn man eine Klausur im letzten Anlauf besteht - auch wenn ich den Nervenkitzel jetzt nicht nochmals bruchte .



Herzlichen Glckwunsch.  :Smilie:  
War die Klausur diesmal wieder so mies oder hatten die Physios etwas Erbarmen?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kandra

Glaube Physio wird ganz entspannt dieses Semester. Der Praktikumsleiter ist vllig entspannt und die Referate frs Seminar sind schon vorbereitet und wir mssen sie nur noch vortragen ("drfen" natrlich auch ergnzen wenn wir wollen ;) ).

----------


## Herzkasperl

> Habe meine erste Uniwoche berstanden und kann momentan gar nicht genug davon bekommen, Knochen zu lernen  Das macht mir irgendwie richtig Spa und jeden Abend freue ich mich darauf, dass ich mir am nchsten Tag einen neuen vornehme... Ich hoffe, dass die Freude am Lernen noch ein bisschen bleibt


Bist Du psychotherapeutisch bereits in Behandlung?

----------


## Avalox

> Bist Du psychotherapeutisch bereits in Behandlung?


Kannst du mir jemanden empfehlen?  :hmmm...:  Mein Eifer hat sich, wie zu erwarten war, schnell gelegt. Es gibt dann doch einige Dinge, die einem noch einfallen wenn man eigentlich lernen wollte...

----------


## LaTraviata

> Herzlichen Glckwunsch.  
> War die Klausur diesmal wieder so mies oder hatten die Physios etwas Erbarmen?


Also die Durchfallquote hat sich nicht wesentlich verndert. Mit quasi auswendig gelerntem Silbernagl, den Vorlesungsfolien und ML-Skripten war sie aber zu schaffen. Man muss allerdings anmerken, dass ich auch einfach mal 6 Wochen fr dieses EINE Fach gelernt habe. Aber jetzt knnen'se auch gerne Neurophysio im P fragen  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## tsingtao2

Morgen geht es so richtig los! Noch bin ich bei der Lust - und das ist auch gut so!  :Smilie:

----------


## Herzkasperl

> Kannst du mir jemanden empfehlen?  Mein Eifer hat sich, wie zu erwarten war, schnell gelegt. Es gibt dann doch einige Dinge, die einem noch einfallen wenn man eigentlich lernen wollte...


Gut  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Gesocks

Krass - geh' ich halt ins Pharmabusiness, werde Rechtsmediziner oder Anatom.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Nur noch knapp 20 min bis zum ende der vl und einem Tag von 8 bis 17:45  :bhh:  der Tag luft und sogar fast alles auf Anhieb gerafft,nur nicht stressen lassen.

----------


## LaTraviata

Ich hatte heute den ersten Kurstag des ML-Intensivkurses und bin der Meinung, dass das eine gute Entscheidung war. Der erste Eindruck stellt zumindest beide Daumen hoch  :Grinnnss!: .. nette und engagierte Leute - lsst sich also aushalten  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Dense

Ui, wow!  :Grinnnss!:  Ich wnsch Dir ganz viel Spa! Bist Du denn im E-Brunnen? Nee, Du bernachtest ja nicht, oder?

----------


## maxz

So ich will ja nicht immer nur im Frustthread posten, deswegen mach ich jetzt mal hier nen positiven Eintrag  :Big Grin: .

Hab mich mal nher mit Cytologie beschftigt und eigentlich ist es ja echt cool, was da so alles abluft. Vor allem, wenn man so langsam einige Zusammenhnge versteht und die Interaktionen der einzelnen Organellen.

----------


## Kensington

> So ich will ja nicht immer nur im Frustthread posten, deswegen mach ich jetzt mal hier nen positiven Eintrag .
> 
> Hab mich mal nher mit Cytologie beschftigt und eigentlich ist es ja echt cool, was da so alles abluft. Vor allem, wenn man so langsam einige Zusammenhnge versteht und die Interaktionen der einzelnen Organellen.


Fand das so langweilig, weil wir alles schon in der Schule hatten  :Grinnnss!:  Wie studiert es sich denn so in Bulgarien?

----------


## maxz

Achso. Naja wir hatten es nicht so ausfhrlich und im Detail in der Schule (:. 
Ja also ist ganz gut. Nervt zwar ganz schn, dass bis Dezember jedes Wochenende noch Unterricht ist aber ansonsten recht gut. Ist auch schn noch etwas lnger Sommer zu haben  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kensington

Woher kommen deine Mistudierenden so? Auch aus Bulgarien selber?
Wie verstndigst du dich im Alltag? Finde das recht spannend.

----------


## maxz

Es gibt ein bulgarische Programm und ein englisches programm. Da ich natrlich im englischen programm bin, habe ich keine Bulgaren in meinen Kursen. Der gre Anteil ist deutsch, gibt aber auch noch einige Trken. Gibt natrlich noch wenige aus verschiedenen anderen Lndern. 
Unterrichtssprache ist englisch und im Alltag auf deutsch (mit den Deutschen) und auf Englisch, wenn ich mit nicht-deutschen unterwegs bin. Ansonsten ne Mischung aus bulgarisch und englisch, beispielsweise im Restaurant oder im Supermarkt. Haben ja teilweise bis zu 11 Stunden Bulgarischunterricht, von daher lernt man etwas, auch wenn man Zuhause nicht weiter lernt (von der Zeit klappt das nicht so wirklich auch noch intensiv Zuhause bulgarisch zu lernen)

----------


## Rockthaname

Nachdem hier in Mannheim endlich die Vorbereitungswochen (Drecks Naturwissenschaften da!!) incl. erste Prfungen rum sind, gehts endlich los - Und zwar richtig, Biochemie und Physiologie knnen ja echt Spass machen  :Big Grin:

----------


## //stefan

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohren... wir mssen Physik und Chemie das komplette erte Semester durchziehen. Biochemie kommt ab Dezember, bis da nur 1 mal die Woche Biologie. Da bleibt das medizinische auf der Strecke. Aber das ist ja so gewollt, erstmal die Grundlagen abarbeiten und dann gehts wirklich los!

----------


## Kensington

Ich liebe dieses Studium ::-stud:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

So, 1. Testat erfolgreich erledigt  :Grinnnss!: . Das gibt einen enormen Motivationsschub, sag ich euch. 
Was war das fr ein Gefhl, den 1. Band vom Prometheus ins Regal zu stellen und zum 2. Band zu greifen. Blo irgendwie schade, dass wir jetzt das Vergngen haben, den in 3 Wochen auswendig zu lernen. Allerdings finde ich Situs schon interessanter als dieses stupide Muskeln-Lernen.

----------


## tsingtao2

Nchste Woche das erste Testat und bis jetzt bin ich noch im Zeitplan!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Das letzte Botanik-Praktikum, yeah

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Biochemie bestanden!!! Jetzt geht's auf zum Physikum!

----------


## Gesocks

Keine Uni, daher heute die ersten zweieinhalb Stunden freien Lernens in diesem Semester verbracht. Lerntier! Ab morgen werde ich aber doch den Lffler mindestens ergnzend zur Dualen Reihe weiterbenutzen. Viel zu viel berflssiger Text.

----------


## //stefan

Wie? Primr Duale Reihe und ab und zu Lffler? Ich hab die Duale Reihe und den Mller-Esterl ausgeliehen, den Harms hat meine Freundin in der vorletzten Ausgabe... noch bin ich nicht dazu gekommen, die zu vergleichen. Ich tendiere zu Dualer Reihe Harms oder Mller-Esterl und Harms. Der Lffler ist mir zu krass.... (bzw. hrt man das immer wieder).

----------


## Kensington

Find den Loeffler recht gut, auch wenn paar Dinge fehlen  :bhh:  :bhh:  Htte es vor meinem Biochemie Marathon auch nicht geglaubt.

----------


## stellam19

bestanden  :Grinnnss!:  Anatomie und Histologie Propdeutik
Zwar nicht mit sooooo wenig Aufwand wie immer behauptet wird, aber bestanden  :Grinnnss!: 

Nchste Woche geht es dann mit prppen los.

----------


## Gesocks

EDIT: Herzlichen Glckwunsch, stellam, und viel Spa an der Leiche!  :Grinnnss!: 

Harms ist ja Physik, meinst du vielleicht den Horn?

Wenn man Interesse an BC hat kann man den Lffler locker mal ausprobieren. Rhetorisch ist er der Dualen Reihe m.E. berlegen, Bilder und Schemata findet man in keinem deutschsprachigen BC-Lehrbuch bessere, und mir machen die ganzen Details und Links, die sich ergeben, einfach Spa. Kann schon passieren, dass man Feinheiten dann sogar nochmal bei pubmed nachschaut; schlgt didaktisch bei mir einfach ein, das Ding! Bei der Dualen Reihe jetzt verbringe ich die schne Zeit jetzt mit Blttern und Selbstmitleid ber den fehlenden Lffler  :Grinnnss!: 
Mit recht kurzfristigem Lernen ist der Lffler aber eher nicht kompatibel, deswegen habe ich dann auch die Duale Reihe geordert. Wahrscheinlich muss ich langfristig eben doch eher meinen Lernstil als meine Bcherwahl berdenken.

Ich schau morgen, ob ich mit beiden parallel lernen kann oder bei einem hngenbleibe.

----------


## //stefan

Ja, meine natrlich den Horn... hab in den letzten Tagen eindeutig zuviel Physik gehabt...  :hmmm...:

----------


## Nessiemoo

Also ich fand/ finde den grossen Lffler schrecklich. Relevante Informationen sind gut erklrt und alles, aber dazwischen hast du immer wieder so eine halbe/ ganze seite von irgendwelchen komplett irrelevanten Genabschnittnamen und Transkriptionsfaktoren, und da muss man krass aufpassen, sonst verzettelt man sich komplett. 

Der kleine Lffler ist aber klasse, es hat echt alles wichtige drin (und wenn nicht, dann ok...ein/zwei fragen kann man sich ja auch schenken, wie bei uns damals mit Hirudin) mit den schnen abbildungen.

----------


## Kensington

Meinst du das kleine Taschenbuch?
Damit wrden wir nie durch die Prfng kommen, da fehlt ja die Hlfte!

----------


## Kandra

Heute die erste Altklausur fr Physiologie gekreuzt (Prfung in 2 Wochen) und mit 56% knapp nicht bestanden. Ausbaufhig aber nicht so schlecht wie ich befrchtet hatte  :Smilie:  Das wird!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Termi gekreuzt, immer ca. 85 %, reicht mir vollkommen. Nachher ist Bio dran *mau*

Sagt mal, wie kriegt ihr eine Struktur ins Lernen mit den Altklausuren? Ich wei iwie nicht wie und wo ich in Bio anfangen soll

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich lerne immer erste die Themen dann kreuze ich und nach so 4 Klausuren sieht man wo es hngt und das lerne ich dann nochmal extra

----------


## heidelberger2010

wie viele stunden Brutto auer vorlesungen etc. lernt ihr denn so am tag? 

kennt ihr das problem, dass man lernt und man mchte etwas im internet googlen .. und dann geschiehts: ABLENKUNGEN!! ?

mache mir echt sorgen.

----------


## Muriel

Prokrastination  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## heidelberger2010

brigens ein guter lerntipp sind videos auf youtube von Dr. Najeeb.. die sind zwar auf Englisch.. aber lassen dich alles top verstehen, weil er eine sache mehrmals wiederholt. 
sein akzent knnte einige stren..

die lectures sind so produktiv, dass man oft gleich alles versteht.. in bchern muss man dann auch nicht mehr nachlesen.

probierts aus.

----------


## //stefan

habt ihr die fragen als programm ode rmrechnet ihr euch die prozente selber aus?? ich htt gern mal was zum digitalen kreuzen...  :hmmm...:

----------


## tsingtao2

Testat bestanden!

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Glckwunsch!

----------


## maxz

Auch Anatomy test bestanden!  :Big Grin: 

Knappe Sache aber geschafft (:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Glckwunsche an Euch!

Egal wie man durch ist, Hauptsache geschafft  :Grinnnss!: 
Hab gleich Bio fr die Klausur zusammengefasst, endlich und dann in die Heia, .... schnarch

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Physik Testat gerockt, YES!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Physik Testat gerockt, YES!!


Jetzt msste nur die Klausur so einfach sein.  :bhh:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Chemie mit 12 von 15 punkten bestanden. Da hat sich kreuzen von 40 alt Klausuren ja gelohnt

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

@schmuggel: suuuper gut!! Glckwunsch!!

@Emilia: die Assis haben gestern zu uns gesagt, wer durch Physik fllt ist eh zu doof fr`s Studium  :hmmm...: 

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch ein Trick wie ich ab Montag Bio lerne um egal wie durchzukommen  :grrrr....:

----------


## Gesocks

Glckwnsche an die Testat- und Klausurenmenschen!  :Grinnnss!: 

Eigentlich hatte ich mir vorgenommen, fr med. Psych. nur den Methodik-Part zu machen und den Rest dem gesunden Menschenverstand anzuvertrauen, aber erstens lesen sich die ML-Skripte grad so gut, die bekomme ich heut abend noch durch, und zweitens wrde das eh nicht funktionieren :-P
Letztendlich steht und fllt alles mit der Weihnachtsfeier am Donnerstag (Vorabend); Klausuren kann man wiederholen!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Auf med. Psychologie freu ich mich jetz schon.  :Loove:

----------


## Gesocks

Dann viel Glck, dass es bei euch grundstzlich anders unterrichtet als in Hamburg und v.a. personell nicht annhernd vergleichbar aufgestellt ist! Sehr erfreuliche Ausnahmen gibt es, aber i.d.R. taugen deren Seminare hier nichts; die VL habe ich sofort sein gelassen. Hat mich aber dran erinnert, bei Zeit und Lust mal was schlaues Geisteswissenschaftliches an der Hauptuni zu besuchen.

So, Teepause ist rum (ohne Timer geht's nicht  :Grinnnss!: ), aufauf!

----------


## tsingtao2

Langsam aber sicher glaube ich, dass in Chemie doch ein bisschen Logik dahinter steckt und es nicht nur zur Diskriminierung von Schlern und Studenten da ist! Aber nur ein bisschen!  :Big Grin:  Aber es geht voran!  :Smilie:

----------


## //stefan

hab ich heute genauso gesehen... allerdings steckten auch 5 stunden lernraum mit wiederholung dahinter und dann auch noch ein brckenkurs, der viel gebracht hat und in dem die gerechneten aufgaben zu 80% stimmten!!!! so kanns weitergehen. und wenn dann auch noch die biochemei verstndlicher wird (peptidbindungen, wasserstoffbrcken, pKs- werte etc.), dann hat das ganze doch mehr sinn als gedacht.

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Ich bin so froh. Alle Testate vor den Ferien geschafft und Klausuren haben wir auch keine mehr. Jetzt kann die Weihnachtszeit kommen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tsingtao2

Kommando zurck! Doch nur Diskrimierung, keine Logik!

----------


## //stefan

wie? doch nicht bestanden??

----------


## bugger

Gestern Klausur geschrieben, bin mir sehr sicher sie bestanden zu haben (brauche 38 Punkte und habe bereits 49 rekonstruiert, bei denen ich mir ziemlich sicher bin), und trotzdem lsst mich die Nervositt vor dem offiziellen Ergebnis nicht schlafen...

Irgendwo zwischen Lust und Frust...

----------


## tsingtao2

> wie? doch nicht bestanden??


Nein, wir haben noch nicht mal geschrieben. Allerdings bin ich an Aufgaben verzweifelt, die ich vor 5 Tagen noch mhelos gerechnet habe!  :Big Grin:  Aber das wird schon irgendwie!  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

bei mir geht gar nichts mehr, werde nun 1-2 tage lernpause einlegen.

----------


## Latifundia

Physik bestanden <3 jetzt fr Histo und Prp. lernen!!  :Smilie:

----------


## //stefan

Hab lange berlegt ob das hier in den "Lust-" oder eher "Frust-"Thread kommen soll... aber da es meine erste universitre Klausur ist wird das eine geile Sache, auch wenns Chemie ist! Der Zeeck ist zu 70% im Kopf, die Altklausuren haben meist hingehauen... ein wenig hoffe ich mir herleiten zu knnen, der Rucksack ist gepackt (Taschenrechner, Glcksbringer + Bier). Auf in den Kampf!!! 19.30h bitte eine Stunde lang Dumchen drcken!!!!  ::-stud:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Uuuuund *drck*  :Grinnnss!:  
h Moment mal..Bier? Du trinkst whrend der Klausur Bier? Sollt ich vielleicht auch mal probieren.. :Grinnnss!:

----------


## pefan

sicherlich das bier fuer danach ;)

----------


## //stefan

Bei einigen Fragen htte ich es am liebsten schon in der Klausur hervorgeholt... ("Nein, sie brauchen natrlich keine pKs Werte auswendig lernen und die Strukturformeln auch nicht! Die werden angegeben wenn sie sie brauchen.") Und dann fragt der ob Phosphorsure strker ist als Salpetersure. Wie soll ich mir das denn ohne funktionelle Gruppen oder pKs Werte herleiten??? *grrrr* :grrrr....: 

Sonst wars fr die erste Klausur sicher okay... aber knapp wirds trotzdem!

----------


## R.E. Lee

> Und dann fragt der ob Phosphorsure strker ist als Salpetersure


Na das kann man aber auch schonmal wissen  :Grinnnss!:  .

----------


## Gesocks

Abends Klausuren schreiben fnd' ich allerdings ziemlich geil! Mit fortschreitender Tageszeit fhle ich mich tendentiell ausgeschlafener und weniger hungrig.

Biochemie schreitet voran, mindestens der Stickstoffstoffwechsel wird allerdings sehr kurz kommen. Es war das Gegenteil geplant, aber irgendwie ist es doch eine ziemlich faule und bierige erste Hlfte des Semesters geworden. Whatever, whrend Anatomie im Frhjahr werde ich mir das sowieso nicht leisten knnen.

----------


## Kandra

Muhaha Punktlandung in Neurophysio wurde soeben offiziell besttigt und Physik hab ich auch bestanden  :Party:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Und wie heit es doch so schn: Ein gutes Peferd springt nur so hoch, wie es muss!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Gesocks

Endlich mal wieder eine Klausur verschlafen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## NatSan

Sooo, heute erste Ana-Klausur, 25 von 30, damit bin ich mehr als zufrieden  :Smilie: ) heute noch entspannen und dann nochmal voll durchstarten frs mndliche!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Endlich mal wieder eine Klausur verschlafen!


Wie jetz??

Achja..endlich mal Bio-Altklausuren bestanden!! x) Oh mann vllt wirds ja morgen doch noch was.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich hab auch sechs oder sieben heute gekreuzt und bestanden,sogar eine aus 2002  :bhh:  
gut,mache mal heia bevor die wolken wieder lila sind :-P

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Biiiooo bestandn.  :Grinnnss!:  Hhhh

----------


## Kandra

Gratulation  :Smilie:

----------


## stellam19

hatten am Freitag Bio. Hab auch bestanden  :Grinnnss!:  Schein Nr. 2  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

ich auch  :Grinnnss!: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Emilia, wir sind die Checker des Tages  :Grinnnss!: )))))

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> hatten am Freitag Bio. Hab auch bestanden  Schein Nr. 2


Glckwunsch, bei uns kommt morgen Schein Nr. 2 bei Termi  :Grinnnss!:  GEIL GEIL GEIL!!!!!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Morgen gibts Termi?? o.O Glckwunsch an alle anderen mit Schein.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ja,ab 13 Uhr im aushang in der Humboldt Allee  :bhh: 
Freitag nochmal Physik Testat und dann frei  :bhh:

----------


## stellam19

Glckwunsch euch auch  :Grinnnss!:  Bin ich froh, dass ich Bio los bin.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Bio war bei uns auch eine miese Klausur,echt. Aber egal, es war einmal...  :hmmm...:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Termi geschafft  :Grinnnss!: 
Jetzt muss ich mich nur mal motivieren mit den lernen anzufangen, denn der Jan wird heftig Ana, PsychSoz und OC und direkt anfang Feb Bio  :grrrr....:  Dazu noch die ca. 90 Auftritte, wahhhhhhh

----------


## Matzexc1

Bei mir fngt's am 19.1 mit OC an,dann Termi,Med Soz,Physik,Anatomie(schriftlich+mndlich) und zum Schlusss Bio.
Schne Weihnachten euch allen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Termi check  :Grinnnss!: 

So, auch erledigt, jetzt noch das dmliche Testat am Fr und dann nichts wie mal 1,5 wochen nichts hren und sehen von dem Kram.

@schmuggel: warum bekommt ihr immer gleich die Ergebnisse? Bei uns haben die bei Termi genau 2 wochen und 1 Tag gebraucht

----------


## Bergfuchs

Ich freue mich auch, wenn jetzt endlich Ferien sind. Ein paar Tage ausspannen und dann geht’s auch schon wieder weiter mit der Plackerei. Ich hatte den grandiosen Einfall und mir mein Geschenk, einen e-reader diesmal selbst ausgesucht! Evtl werd ich mir auch zum Lernen ein paar eBooks holen, 
_kommerzieller Link gelscht_ gibt’s grad sehr gute Angebote.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Wir haben noch Chemie,histo und Physik
 und ber Chemie mag ich noch gar nicht nachdenken,ist auch erst Mitte Februar.

----------


## Rockthaname

Knnte doch gar nicht besser laufen, Modul 1 mitsamt Zellbiolo und Biochemie erfoglreich abgeschlossen - Ab in die Weihnachtszeit, party hard heute  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hurra Termi bestanden. Wr ja noch schner gewesen..Bio bestehen aber Termi versauen.^^ Wobei es den ein oder anderen armen Tropf gibt, der nicht bestanden hat..  :was ist das...?:

----------


## tsingtao2

> @schmuggel: warum bekommt ihr immer gleich die Ergebnisse? Bei uns haben die bei Termi genau 2 wochen und 1 Tag gebraucht


Ihr habt es ja noch gut! Wir haben am Montag geschrieben und uns wurde gesagt, Ergebnisse nicht vor Mitte/Ende Februar!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Waaaas? Wie hohl ist das denn? 
War froh, dass die Bio schon am Mo bekanntgegeben haben, ich bin echt fast einen Heldentot vor Angst gestorben.

Na ja, nun ist bald FREI!!! Heute und morgen noch Histo-Praktikum und am FR Physik  :grrrr....:  und dann ab ins FREI FREI FREI!!!

Euch allen schne Feiertage und erholt euch fr den Endspurt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Hurra Termi bestanden. Wr ja noch schner gewesen..Bio bestehen aber Termi versauen.^^ Wobei es den ein oder anderen Tropf gibt, der nicht bestanden hat..


Jupp, hatte gestern einen in Physik neben mir, der nicht durch Termi gekommen ist und das auch noch sau knapp. Schade, aber Termi klappt beim 2. Anlauf sicher,ich schtze an diesem Fach ist wohl noch kaum einer gescheitert  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kandra

Ich muss mir ber die Weihnachtsferien unbedingt nochmal die Anatomie der Bauch-und Beckengegend anschauen. Der Oberarzt,  mit dem ich im Moment immer im OP stehe, frgt mich stndig aus und ich wei echt GARNIX mehr. Voll peinlich ^^ Aber ans ich find ichs super, ab den Semesterferien wollte ich mich in Angesicht des drohenden Physikums im August eh so viel wie mglich abfragen lassen, wo kann man Anatomie besser lernen wie im OP.

----------


## maxz

Soo alle Testate fr dieses Jahr hinter mir und bestanden. Eigentlich htte ich morgen noch Anatomie gehabt, aber das ist cancelled weil alles Dicht ist wegen dem Schneechaos hier in Bulgarien. Termi war bei mir auch echt knapp, aber hab auch nix dafr gemacht :S ;D.

----------


## bugger

Letzte Klausur bestanden und KPP-Platz fr die Semesterferien klar gemacht. 100% ferienreif!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Physik Testat hinter mir und ne dicke Erkltung, mist  :grrrr....:  Also ebenso Ferienreif  :hmmm...:

----------


## Avicennaa

Nach einer sehr harten Woche mit pausenlosem Lernen, und erfolgreich bestandener Prfungen, tut das reine Gewissen doch sehr gut; insbesondere der Rckblick und die Erkenntnis, dass man sehr viel Ntzliches gelernt hat.

----------


## //stefan

Termi bestanden....! Ob das jetzt ntrlich war, wage ich zu bezweifeln...  :hmmm...:

----------


## tsingtao2

Histo I - Check!  :Smilie:

----------


## //stefan

Saubr!

----------


## Avalox

:Top: 

Ich bin gerade auch so zufrieden mit mir  :Smilie:  Habe jetzt seit einem Monat versucht mir die Muskeln irgendwie anzueignen und war zwischendurch schon so verzweifelt weil ich einfach immer wieder alles vergessen haben. Und jetzt klappt es auf einmal und sogar durcheinander  :Big Grin:

----------


## fallenangel30487

3. Anatomie Testat (Situs 2 und Neuro) bestanden und auch noch die Klausur! Jetzt muss ich nur noch nchste Woche Biochemie berstehen!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

geht bei histoa uch voran, wobei ich dafr chemie vernachlssigt hab und das ist auf der einen seite doof, auf der anderen seite zhlt histo und chemie ist nur eine freiwillige klausur zum punkterwerb fr die abschlussklausur.

----------


## DrHonigtau

> 3. Anatomie Testat (Situs 2 und Neuro) bestanden und auch noch die Klausur! Jetzt muss ich nur noch nchste Woche Biochemie berstehen!


Altklausuren!  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Psych/Soz  bestanden, zwar gerade so eben, aber ich hab wenigstens nicht zuviel getan  :Grinnnss!: 
Damit hab ich den zweiten Schein in der Tasche...
Jetzt muss nchste Woche nur OC passen :-/

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Altklausuren!


Schn wrs....die haben das bei uns im Semester jetzt gendert. Wir haben nur noch 30-40% Altfragen...Deswegen hatten auch in der ersten Klausur 80% der Studenten weniger als 60% in der Klausur....

----------


## DrHonigtau

Naja gut...ist zwar ernchternd aber die Klausur wird ja dann durch die 22%-Regel doch bestanden.  :Smilie:

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Naja gut...ist zwar ernchternd aber die Klausur wird ja dann durch die 22%-Regel doch bestanden.


22%-Regel?

----------


## maniac89

> Schn wrs....die haben das bei uns im Semester jetzt gendert. Wir haben nur noch 30-40% Altfragen...Deswegen hatten auch in der ersten Klausur 80% der Studenten weniger als 60% in der Klausur....


hhm, das ist doch sicher wieder nur so ein Gercht. Bei uns (letztes Semester) ist die erste Klausur auch schlecht ausgefallen, die zweite waren dann nur Altfragen.

----------


## DrHonigtau

> 22%-Regel?


Finde grad keine oberschlaue Definition aus der Studienordnung diesbezglich.

Die Bestehgrenze ergibt sich dem Durchschnitt minus 22%. Und wenn alle so schlecht waren, sinkt die Bestehgrenze ja ernom.  :Smilie:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ja ein Hoch auf die Gleitklausel! Ich bin echt mal auf die Klausur gespannt.... Stimmt es das die letztes Semester dann von 120% auf 80% runtergesetzt wurde?

----------


## DrHonigtau

Die Zahlen ganz genau kenne icht nicht...kam immer "so" durch. Aber bei uns war die ersten Klausur auch wenig Altklausurlastig = unterirdischer Durchschnitt. Die zweite Klausur war dann zu 100% Altklausuren (schon fast peinlich), dadurch wurde die BEstehgrenze halt nicht so weit runtergesetzt.

----------


## elastic

noch 2 Wochen dann sind Ferien  :Smilie: 
und bald ist Physikum  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Gesocks

45-Sekunden-Hals/Thorax-Testat. Geiler Schei!

----------


## lilawoman

5mintiges Bewegungsapparat/Rumpfwnde-Testat  :Smilie:  Auch ein geiler Spa  :Top:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

oh mann, das zeug haben wir alles im zweiten  :grrrr....: 
hab heute schon angst vor, weil wir das in den ferien lernen mssen (Bewegungsapparat, Nerven, Sehnen, Muskeln, ...). Egal, muss gehen, wie auch immer.

Zz. nervt mich Chemie an, sind allerdings eine super Gruppe, wo wir schon fast alle auf dem selben Stand sind. Klar ist der ein oder andere besser, aber ich denke alles in allem passt es super.

----------


## tsingtao2

Bewegungsapparat bestanden. Prpkurs, ich komme!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Glckwunsch! Wie lange sollte man vorher anfangen zu lernen? Wir haben am 10.4. oder so antestat

----------


## tsingtao2

also bewegungsapparat hie bei uns nur der komplette kncherne mensch (auer kopf, hatten wir separat), also gelenke etc und dazu alle bnder. muskeln mssen wir ber die ferien lernen, werden erst nchstes semester im 1. prptestat geprft.
alles in allem ist das nicht wirklich viel fand ich, 7 tage, jeden tag bisschen was machen und das ganze ist ganz entspannt!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Gut,danke,das macht Mut  :bhh:

----------


## Sticks

wir hatten im ersten Semester neben dem Knochen und Schdeltestat noch das Muskel und Leitungsbahnentestat, neben Bio und Chemie war das nicht immer spaig alles parallel zu lernen. ich habe mir die Muskeln auf 1-2 Monate aufgeteilt, nebenher habe ich natrlich noch meine Prppregion immer gut aufgearbeitet und die normalen Anatomievorlesungen aufgeholt. Aber wirklich alle Muskeln mit Ansatz Ursprung, Funktion, Inervation, die peripheren Gef und Nervenverlufe mit einigen Pathologien htte ich nicht in einer Woche geschafft-wie oben beschrieben

----------


## nie

-----

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Histo Check  :bhh:  Hatte aber auch zum Glck nicht den Exmatrikulator als Prfer -puh.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ich bin recht zuversichtlich was meine OC Klausur von heute angeht, ich glaube das knnte gereicht haben. Hab schon mal ganz zuversichtlich alle Unterlagen weggepackt...

----------


## Sticks

Das ist doch nach einem Semester immer das beste. Notizen von der Wand, Semesterbersicht abhngen und Ordner ins Regal.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Stimmt,fand es vorhin auch sau cool Histo zu verbannen  :bhh:  Jetzt noch Physik und Chemie. Der Stundenplan wird auch immer weniger,sehr toll :-P

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Mein Gefhl hat nicht gelogen. 23 vom 30 Punkten ( hatte in den Altklausuren im Schnitt 12 und einmal 16) und damit Chemie Schein!!! Jetzt trennt mich nur noch Bio von meinen Ferien, die Dank Kpp und Berufsfelderkunden sehr knapp sind

----------


## tsingtao2

Glckwunsch!  :Smilie:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Yeahhh!! Prpkurs geschafft  :Grinnnss!: . Das ist so ein krasses Gefhl sage ich euch. Nach 4 bestandenen Testaten fllt einem eine riesige Last von den Schultern ...

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Suuper Leute, ich bffel gerade Physik und bin froh, wenn ich das hinter mir hab, hab das Gefhl mal wieder stroh dumm zu sein  :grrrr....:  Aber wird, hab noch 1,5 Wochen und dann noch 1,5 Wochen fr Chemie und dann ist FREI! Mehr oder weniger. Nach den Ferien direkt Antestat Anatomie.

----------


## Gesocks

"Antestat" - ist das Skelett und ohne Leiche?

----------


## elastic

nur noch 1 Prfung trennt mich zwischen dem 4. Semester - hurraaay!!

----------


## Kandra

Heute die erste BC-Altklausur bestanden, vielleicht besteht fr mich doch noch Hoffnung  :Smilie:

----------


## mathematicus

Es ist ein Ende in Sicht: in 12 Tagen verlasse ich dieses Semester hoffentlich ohne Nachklausur-Verpflichtungen ( :Big Grin: ) und kann endlich wieder chillen  :Love:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> "Antestat" - ist das Skelett und ohne Leiche?


ja,genau.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Hab noch 20 Tage bis zum Ende der runde eins,bisher ohne Altlasten,aber Chemie kommt auch erst noch :-P

----------


## maxz

Semester done! Physik und Histo sind abgehakt  :Big Grin: . 

Viel Glck euch noch bei den letzten Prfungen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Semester done! Physik und Histo sind abgehakt . 
> 
> Viel Glck euch noch bei den letzten Prfungen.


Hach hast du es gut - neidisch guck  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## maxz

Ja ich bin grad auch echt froh ;P. Aber du hasts ja bald auch geschafft (:

----------


## Frisko

So... In 45 Minuten Physio-Nachklausur und dann hoffentlich Vorklinik-scheinfrei. Das dann nur noch ein Monat bis zum Physikum ist, verdrngen wir mal, nech...

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Viel Erfolg, Frisko. Auerdem sind es noch fnf Wochen, das klingt viel mehr als ein Monat  :hmmm...:

----------


## Frisko

Scheinfrei in 13!

----------


## Medizini1990

Der Prpkurs wre somit bestanden  :Big Grin: . Ich kanns kaum glauben.... :Smilie: .

----------


## Kandra

Gratulation  :Smilie:

----------


## tsingtao2

PsychSoz lief gut! Hoffen wir mal, dass mein Gefhl in allzu naher Zukunft Besttigung findet!

----------


## mathematicus

Geschenkter vorklinischer Schein, dessen Name mit T beginnt? Termi!  :Big Grin:  Haben die Ergebnisse zwar erst in 1 Woche, aber sollte dicke gereicht haben. Jetzt kann ich mich den anderen 3 Klausuren widmen, juhu...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kajsa

Biochemie bestanden! Praise the Lord!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Geschenkter vorklinischer Schein, dessen Name mit T beginnt? Termi!  Haben die Ergebnisse zwar erst in 1 Woche, aber sollte dicke gereicht haben. Jetzt kann ich mich den anderen 3 Klausuren widmen, juhu...


Hui, noch 3 Klasuren, endlich mal wer, der auch noch keine Ferien hat  :hmmm...:  haben auch noch 2 und das auch noch Chemie  :Oh nee...: ( Physik bin ich optimistisch  :hmmm...:

----------


## mathematicus

> Hui, noch 3 Klasuren, endlich mal wer, der auch noch keine Ferien hat  haben auch noch 2 und das auch noch Chemie ( Physik bin ich optimistisch


Hehe ;) Ich schreibe noch die 2. Klausuren in Chemie und Bio und auch Physik, wobei Chemie z.Zt. mein Lieblingsfach ist (ja, ich spinne  :Big Grin: ). Alles innerhalb von 4 Tagen (Fr-Mo), deshalb wohne ich jetzt eine Woche lang in der Unibib-.- In 7 Tagen ist alles vorbei, ENDLICH!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kandra

So, Biochemie ist geschrieben. Ich frchte, ich darf im April nochmal ran, aber jetzt muss ich am Mittwoch nur noch einmal zum Stuhlkreis aka Psycho-Seminar und dann sind endlich FERIEN!!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

binnen 4 tagen ist echt mist.

bei uns geht es. samstag physik und am 19. chemie, dann sind "ferien"  :Grinnnss!:  keine fahrerei mehr jeden tag nach gttingen, PERFEKT!

----------


## Lottiee

> Hui, noch 3 Klasuren, endlich mal wer, der auch noch keine Ferien hat  haben auch noch 2 und das auch noch Chemie ( Physik bin ich optimistisch


Wir in Berlin haben auch noch (lange) keine Ferien... MC-Klausuren (5 Stck) sind am 18. und die Mndliche irgendwann in der Woche. Ich verzweifle langsam komplett! Die ganze Anatomie (auer Neuroanatomie), auerdem Herz, Verdauung, Dermatologie und Bewegungssystem, alles natrlich mit Histo, Physio, Klinik,... Ich wei jetzt schon, dass ich einige der Prfungen nochmal wiedersehen werde!

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Die Bio 1 Klausur heute war ein Geschenk und war zo 90% mit der "bungsklausur" identisch  :Grinnnss!: 
Dafr gab es nach der Klausur minuten langen Applaus fr den Prof, der das ganze sehr nchtern sie " Jetzt wissen sie, das was man als Mediziner ber Zytologie wissen muss und werden mich in guter Erinnerung gehalten"  :bhh:  
Jetzt hab ich Ferien  :bhh:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

ist ja geil! Sowohl die klausur, als auch die ferien  :Grinnnss!: 
erhol dich gut.

----------


## maxz

> Die Bio 1 Klausur heute war ein Geschenk und war zo 90% mit der "bungsklausur" identisch 
> Dafr gab es nach der Klausur minuten langen Applaus fr den Prof, der das ganze sehr nchtern sie " Jetzt wissen sie, das was man als Mediziner ber Zytologie wissen muss und werden mich in guter Erinnerung gehalten"  
> Jetzt hab ich Ferien


Haha ist ja cool  :Big Grin:

----------


## elastic

3. Semester - check
Wuhuuuuu!!!

----------


## Contra Legem

@ elastik Deine Signatur find ich Bombe!  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Liliac

Mensch elastic, und wir armen erstis mssen noch ackern  :Big Grin:

----------


## Contra Legem

@ Liliac deine Signatur hab ich mir gleich mal abgekupfert  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Nur noch 20 Monate bis zum Physikum?! Ich sterbe...

----------


## mathematicus

> binnen 4 tagen ist echt mist.
> 
> bei uns geht es. samstag physik und am 19. chemie, dann sind "ferien"  keine fahrerei mehr jeden tag nach gttingen, PERFEKT!


Das einzig Gute daran: Danach ist es weg... WEG! =D Ach, so schlimm ist G doch auch nicht :P Ab dem 17. chille ich auch wieder dort ab^^

----------


## elastic

@Liliac
ja Modul 2 haut rein! 
Aber Modul 3&4 werden so gechillt, das ist die reinste Freude  :Big Grin:

----------


## Liliac

@contra legem: ja sowas ist toll  :Big Grin:  hatte die Signatur eigentlich vor dem Studium zum "runterzhlen", die luft jetzt einfach weiter und ich bin vor ein paar Tagen auch ordentlich erschrocken als ich gesehen habe, dass bereits vier Monate rum sind. Wir sind ja quasi schon gleich wieder fertig  :Big Grin:  

Ja elastic, das sagen sie alle, bald ist wieder licht am blutigen bewegungsapparat Himmel  :Big Grin:

----------


## tsingtao2

1,5 Wochen frei und alles bestanden!  :Smilie:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Heute habe ich endlich mit Biochemie die letzte Klausur in diesem Semester geschrieben. Es ist zum Glck ziemlich gut gelaufen und ich konnte schonmal ordentlich Punkte sammeln fr die 2. Klausur im Sommer. Ich bin echt erleichtert  :Grinnnss!: . Jetzt mache ich aber erstmal 2 Monate nichts und werde wieder ein normaler Mensch. Hier in Freiburg kommt man im 3. Semester nmlich richtig an seine Grenzen ...

----------


## mathematicus

Ich liebe Profs, die genauso wenig Lust auf ihre Klausuren haben wie ich und daher nur Altfragen verwenden. Vielleicht hat es ja fr 100% in OC gereicht!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Jetzt nur noch Physik am Montag bestehen  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Ich liebe Profs, die genauso wenig Lust auf ihre Klausuren haben wie ich und daher nur Altfragen verwenden. Vielleicht hat es ja fr 100% in OC gereicht!   Jetzt nur noch Physik am Montag bestehen


Wie wahr  :bhh:  In 10 Tagen noch Chemie und dann ist Runde 1 berstanden  :bhh:

----------


## Joolz

Ui Lilac, ich wusste gar nicht, dass hier noch jemand aus meinem Semester unterwegs ist  :Smilie: 
Wobei ich in letzter zeit auch echt kaum Zeit hatte im Forum zu surfen..
Der Stundenplan fr Modul 3 sieht bisher tatschlich seeehr chillig aus  :Big Grin:

----------


## Liliac

Das ist ja cool, bei dir wusste ich auch irgendwie nicht, dass du bei uns bist. Aaaaber ich bin bei weitem nicht die einzige aus unserem Semester, ich kenn noch etwa 5 oder 6 weitere. also ich kannte die aus dem Forum, schon ber ein Jahr vor dem Studium  :Smilie:

----------


## Joolz

Naja, ich hab mich tendenziell auch hauptschlich im Wartezeitforum rumgetrieben und in den anderen Foren wenig gelesen. Wer ist denn noch in unserem Jahrgang?

----------


## Liliac

Oh, hab auch erst jetzt gesehen _wie_ lange du hier schon angemeldet bist  :Big Grin:  ich muss mal bei Gelegenheit nachschauen, wer das alles ist, genau wei ich es nichtmehr, aber da schreibt grad momentan auch niemand.

----------


## bugger

Muhaha Anatomie heute einfach vernichtet, so macht Vorklinik Spa. 40% brauche ich jetzt noch im Schriftlichen, das wirkt schaffbar  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Der Chemietest vorhin war auch mal echt cool. Hoffe das wird morgen auch so nett  :Grinnnss!:  Die Hoffnung stirbt also erst mit der Klausur  :hmmm...: 

... und Physik bestanden, YES!!!!

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

1. Tag Berufsfelderkundung in der Rechtsmedizin, nach 1 Obduktion und 3 Stunden konnte ich gehen. Es war mega interessant und morgen das gleiche  :bhh:  . Ich hoffe nur die unterschreiben mir die 16UE

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Physik bestanden, Chemie war echt okay (hoffe ich werd das nicht bereuen), Ferien, 1. Semester geschafft.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## //stefan

Sauber! Ich gnn es jedem... hab noch 2 WOchen Chemie-Praktikum und muss dann noch Physik nachschreiben... Dann msste ich noch knapp 3 Wochen frei haben bevors wieder los geht.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Chemie check - hab vor Freude eben schon Kartoffeln anbrennen lassen  :hmmm...: 

Schne Ferien und dann ab und Runde 2 *yeah*

----------


## mathematicus

Dieser Moment, in dem man feststellt, dass man das KPP nicht mehr machen muss und theoretisch 2 Monate chillen kann, ist unbezahlbar!  :Big Grin:  Will aber irgendwas in den Semesterferien arbeiten, bis auf Histo zusammenfassen habe ich sonst nmlich nicht viel zu tun xD

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Hh 2 Monate? Ich wnschte ich knnte chillen.^^ Aber zumindest muss ich in den Ferien keine Klausur nachschreiben, weil Chemie ebenfalls bestanden wurde.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mathematicus

> Hh 2 Monate? Ich wnschte ich knnte chillen.^^ Aber zumindest muss ich in den Ferien keine Klausur nachschreiben, weil Chemie ebenfalls bestanden wurde.


Hatte am 11.2. meine letzte Klausur und schreibe erst am 15.4. die nchste bzw. geht da auch erst Uni wieder los, das sind fast genau 2 Monate^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Achso okay. Bei uns ist Vorlesungsbeginn der 8.4 und haben auch an dem Tag gleich ein Anatomie-Testat.

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

einfach mega geiles Berufsfelderkundungspraktikum gehabt. Vielleicht werde ich dich rechtsmediziner

----------


## Joolz

Ich htte es ja schon fast nicht mehr fr mglich gehalten, aber auch fr mich ist Semester 1 somit abgehakt  :Big Grin: 
1 Prfungsergebnis steht zwar noch aus, aber wenn im beim Kreuzen in der Klausur nicht in der Zeile verrutscht sein sollte hab ich die sicher bestanden! Yeah!
Jetzt muss ich morgen nur noch ein Protokoll fertigschreiben und abgeben und dann wrs geschafft!!!

Ach, Schmuggel, Rechtsmedizin find ich auch recht interessant  :Smilie:  Da will ich auf jeden Fall auch mal reinschnuppern  :Smilie:

----------


## tsingtao2

Morgen letzter Tag Chemie-Praktikum und bermorgen Klausur - definitiv machbar!  :Smilie:

----------


## Joolz

Protokoll:jetzt schon fertig  :Big Grin:  Super

----------


## Gesocks

Lssig: Das letzte Makroanatomiezestat, auf irgendeine absurde Art und Weise zum Bestehen gebracht  :bhh:

----------


## maniac89

Ich wei bei allen vier Anatomietestaten nicht, wie ich die denn berhaupt bestehen konnte.  :Woow:

----------


## Joolz

Semester 1:Check!

----------


## tsingtao2

Chemie hinter mir, und das Ergebnis msste auch stimmen!  :Smilie:

----------


## maxz

Gckwunsch (:.
B Montage sind schrecklich. Bis halb 7 Uni..da muss man sich durchkmpfen, wenigstens noch ne kleine Wiederholung zu machen danach. Aber der schlimmste Tag ist geschafft  :Big Grin:

----------


## advomed

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab da mal eine Frage an die alten Vorklinik-Hasen unter Euch. Wie sieht es denn an den Unis mit der Anwesenheitspflicht bei den Vorlesungen aus? Muss man zu allen hin? Manche Profs sind ja nur schwer zu ertragen  :schnarch...: 

LG advomed

----------


## ][truba][

Also ich kann sagen das ich in Greifswald (da gibt es fast keine Anwesenheitspflicht bei Vorlesungen! Woanders schon?) mit Sicherheit maximal bei 15% aller Vorlesungen der Vorklinik war. Im 3. und 4. Semester habe ich vielleicht 5 besucht.

LG Thomas

----------


## Kandra

In Mnchen besteht in den Vorlesungen idR keine Anwesenheitspflicht. Meistens muss man aber trotzdem mindestens an 4 von 5 Tagen in die Uni, da bei Seminaren und Praktika Anwesenheitspflicht besteht.

----------


## //stefan

Bei uns sind ie VL auch alle anwesenheitspflichbefreit aber im zweiten Semester sind 80% aller Nachmittage mit Praktika und Seminaren durchseucht... und somit hast du da anzutanzen...  :Keks:

----------


## //stefan

Ach ja: 

ERSTE SEMESTER - CHECK!!

Heute Physik nachgeschrieben, msste gereicht haben. War wirklich fair gestellt... die anderen Klausuren auch gemeistert. War mir wichtig nach 14 Wartesemestern zu sehen, wie schnell ich mit Lernerei und Unialltag klarkomme. So wies gelaufen ist wars ein mega Motivationsschub und darf gerne so weitergehen! Also: an alle die warten mssen: Das passt schon!  :hmmm...: 

Jetzt 3 Wochen frei und dann startes auch schon das nchste.

----------


## mathematicus

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab da mal eine Frage an die alten Vorklinik-Hasen unter Euch. Wie sieht es denn an den Unis mit der Anwesenheitspflicht bei den Vorlesungen aus? Muss man zu allen hin? Manche Profs sind ja nur schwer zu ertragen 
> 
> LG advomed


Bei uns ist der Besuch von Vorlesungen auch freiwillig... ist im 1. Semester echt geil gewesen, weil man so nie vor 13 Uhr Uni hatte, wenn man keine Vorlesung besucht hat  :Big Grin:

----------


## advomed

Vielen Dank fr die schnellen Antworten. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich nicht zur Uni will oder auf freie Tage hoffe. Ganz im Gegenteil, aber ich hasse es sinnlos in Vorlesungen rumzusitzen, in denen man dank der herausragenden pdagogischen Fhigkeiten des Professors  :Wand:  so rein gar nichts lernt. Da nutze ich die Zeit dann lieber zum Eigenstudium. 

Und herzlichen Glckwunsch noch an stefan zur bestandenen Prfung. Wo ein Wille da ein Weg sag ich da nur.

LG advomed

----------


## Matzexc1

Physik erledigt und dazu noch ein Job an der Uniklinik in Aussicht.

Das Erste Semester ist geschafft :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Zaphir

Hey Leute,

Ich habe da mal eine Frage. Nmlich habe ich von meinem letzten Studiengang fast ein Semester angerechnet bekommen, auer ein kleiner Genetik Teil. Nun stellt sich fr mich die Frage, ob ich denn das 4. Semester vorziehen soll oder lieber freiwillig an den Kursen des 2. Semesters teilnehmen soll? Ich htte beide Mglichkeiten, doch wei ich nicht, wie viel vom Physikums-relevanten Stoff ich verlieren wrde und ob ich denn berhaupt das Physikum nach dem 3. Semester schon schreiben darf?

LG und Danke schonmal  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miyu

Nein, du musst fuers Physikum 4 Semester studiert haben.

----------


## Zaphir

Medizin studiert oder einfach studiert? 
Und meint ihr es wrde sich dennoch lohnen das 4. Semester vorzuziehen?

----------


## Miyu

> Medizin studiert oder einfach studiert? 
> Und meint ihr es wrde sich dennoch lohnen das 4. Semester vorzuziehen?


Naja, ein Semester Palaentologie wird dir wahrscheinlich eher nicht angerechnet. Natuerlich 4 Semester Medizin.

----------


## maniac89

Man kann sich Studienzeiten anrechnen lassen. Fr ein Semester sind 3 "groe Scheine" ntig. Was groe Scheine sind, kannst du auf den LPA-Seiten nachlesen. Dazu muss man aber neben der Anerkennung von Studienleistungen einen gesonderten Antrag stellen.
So ist die Mindeststudienzeit zwar 4 Semester bis zum Physikum, wenn man jetzt aber z.B. ein Semester Biologie studiert hat und sich daraus Bio, Chemie und Physik anrechnen lassen kann, kann man das Physikum theoretisch schon nach 3 Semestern Medizin schreiben. 
(Dass es aufgrund von berschneidungen etc. aber ziemlich schwierig sein drfte, aller restlichen Scheine in den 3 Semester zu machen, steht natrlich auf einem anderen Blatt.)

----------


## Miyu

Laut Approbationsordnung muessen explizit 2 Jahre Medizin studiert worden sein, um zum Physikum zugelassen zu werden.



> Die Regelstudienzeit im Sinne des  10 Abs. 2 des Hochschulrahmengesetzes betrgt einschlielich der Prfungszeit fr den Zweiten Abschnitt der rztlichen Prfung nach  16 Abs. 1 Satz 2 sechs Jahre und drei Monate.
> (3) Die rztliche Prfung nach Absatz 2 Nr. 5 wird abgelegt:
> 1.
> der Erste Abschnitt der rztlichen Prfung nach einem Studium der Medizin von zwei Jahren und
> 2.
> der Zweite Abschnitt der rztlichen Prfung nach einem Studium der Medizin von vier Jahren einschlielich eines Praktischen Jahres nach Absatz 2 Satz 1 Nr. 1 nach Bestehen des Ersten Abschnitts der rztlichen Prfung.

----------


## Nessiemoo

ich glaube es gibt die Ausnahme, dass als quereinsteiger kriegst du eben die semester angrechnet. also es zhlt als ob du schon ein semester medizin studiert httest... also es sollte gehen physikum nach 3 "richtigen" medizinsemestern zu schreiben - ich glaube da fragst du aber am besten die studiendekanat, die kennen sich mit so was aus. ;)

----------


## maniac89

Genau, hier steht das nochmal: http://www.regierung.oberbayern.baye...ufgaben/04330/

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

1. Tag des neuen Semesters geschafft.  :Smilie:  Wnsch euch allen nen schnen Semesterstart! Auch wenn wohl einige erst nchste Woche anfangen. ;)

----------


## maxz

> 1. Tag des neuen Semesters geschafft.  Wnsch euch allen nen schnen Semesterstart! Auch wenn wohl einige erst nchste Woche anfangen. ;)


Oha.. Mein Semester ist bald schon wieder zuende  :Big Grin: . Schnen Start (:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Fngt das Semester bei euch schon so frh an? Bei uns gehts erst am 15.4 wieder los.....

----------


## mathematicus

> Fngt das Semester bei euch schon so frh an? Bei uns gehts erst am 15.4 wieder los.....


Same here  :Big Grin:  Aber das Lernen fr die Histoklausur am selbigen Tag frisst bereits jetzt meine Zeitvorrte auf -.-

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Oha.. Mein Semester ist bald schon wieder zuende . Schnen Start (:


oO Wie geht das denn?

@fallenangel
Am 15.?? oO Dachte schon, dass die in Gttingen sich Zeit lassen mit dem 08.04. aber 15. is auch krass  :Big Grin:

----------


## fallenangel30487

...und das Semester geht nur bis 12.7! Ich frag mich wie ich in der kurzen Zeit Physio und Histo machen soll??????

----------


## maniac89

Ich kann nicht meckern ber meinen Stundenplan: an drei Tagen jeweils nur Vormittags hchsten eineinhalb Stunden und an zwei Tagen ausschlafen. 
(Nicht, dass ich bisher nicht jedes Semester oft genug ausgeschlafen htte, aber jetzt darf ich es ohne schlechtes Gewissen, da ich keine Vorlesungen mehr hab  :Gefllt mir!: )

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

@ Emilia/Sanguis: Dir ganz viel Freude in Magdeburg und herzlichen Glckwunsch, dass du so schnell einen Vollstudienplatz bekommen hast!!! SUPER!!!!  :Grinnnss!: 

Htte ich die Wahl wre ich auch in Hannover und nicht im den Gttingen * :Grinnnss!: *

----------


## Qin

> @ Emilia/Sanguis: Dir ganz viel Freude in Magdeburg und herzlichen Glckwunsch, dass du so schnell einen Vollstudienplatz bekommen hast!!! SUPER!!!! 
> 
> Htte ich die Wahl wre ich auch in Hannover und nicht im den Gttingen **


Und ich hab mich schon gewundert, wow, herzlichen Glckwunsch Emilia  :Smilie: ! Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie bld das ist mit nem Teilstudienplatz und sich an anderen Unis bewerben zu mssen, freue mich fr dich!!!

----------


## maxz

> oO Wie geht das denn?


Naja mein Semester hat am 11. Februar angefangen

----------


## elastic

bald ist Physikum!!! JAAAA!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Liliac

Ohje, dein 666. Beitrag ist zum Physikum?  :Big Grin:  wobei, da wir ja alle immer den 60% folgen ist das fast schon wieder ein gutes Zeichen  :Big Grin:  
Wann seid ihr denn dran?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> @ Emilia/Sanguis: Dir ganz viel Freude in Magdeburg und herzlichen Glckwunsch, dass du so schnell einen Vollstudienplatz bekommen hast!!! SUPER!!!! 
> 
> Htte ich die Wahl wre ich auch in Hannover und nicht im den Gttingen **


Danke  :Smilie:  Kannst du nicht nach dem Physikum nach Hannover wechseln?




> Und ich hab mich schon gewundert, wow, herzlichen Glckwunsch Emilia ! Kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie bld das ist mit nem Teilstudienplatz und sich an anderen Unis bewerben zu mssen, freue mich fr dich!!!


Auch dir danke  :Smilie:

----------


## tsingtao2

Vollstudienplatz? Glckwunsch!  :Smilie:

----------


## Mona_Lisa

> bald ist Physikum!!! JAAAA!


Ich freue mich auch schon total drauf! Vor allem auf den Sommer, von dem ich wahrscheinlich nicht viel mitkriegen werde ... Aber ich habe so Lust auf die Klinik  :Grinnnss!: . Augen zu und durch!

----------


## elastic

> Vor allem auf den Sommer, von dem ich wahrscheinlich nicht viel mitkriegen werde ...


bei schnem Wetter macht lernen doch viel mehr Spa  :Big Grin:  auch wenn wir dann am Schreibtisch hocken. Aber ich bin so scharf auf Klinik!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Testat Numero Uno - check

----------


## mathematicus

Dieser Moment, wenn man in der Bib sitzt und nicht mehr wei, was man noch fr die Histoklausur lernen soll und somit gehen kann: Unbezahlbar!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gesocks

Ist mir bei Histo nicht untergekommen. Jedes Staubkorn auf dem Llle war mir eine willkommene Abwechslung zu diesem unergrndlichen Buchstabengewirr. Einige schne interessante, verknpfbare Inhalte zwar, insgesamt aber ein schreckliches Fach.

Dieses Semester ist hier ohne Vorlesungen mal so richtig nix los. Ich muss mir mal morgendliche Termine ausdenken und einen Hauch Routine in meinen Alltag bringen (9.00: Brtchen kaufen!), sonst verpenne ich am Ende das Physikum.

----------


## mathematicus

> Ist mir bei Histo nicht untergekommen. Jedes Staubkorn auf dem Llle war mir eine willkommene Abwechslung zu diesem unergrndlichen Buchstabengewirr. Einige schne interessante, verknpfbare Inhalte zwar, insgesamt aber ein schreckliches Fach.


Naja, wir schreiben aber auch "nur" ber Zytologie und allg. Histologie; bis auf Bindegewebe find ich das eigentlich nicht so schrecklich^^. Der schreckliche Part (mikroskopische Anatomie) ist dann leider nicht mehr schriftlich, sondern am Mikroskop.. ich freu mich jetzt schon richtig drauf!  :Big Grin:

----------


## maniac89

Histo  :Love:

----------


## bugger

Histologie ist der Todfeind meiner Motivation -.- Es gibt so so viele schne Fcher und dann das...

----------


## Gesocks

> Naja, wir schreiben aber auch "nur" ber Zytologie und allg. Histologie; bis auf Bindegewebe find ich das eigentlich nicht so schrecklich^^. Der schreckliche Part (mikroskopische Anatomie) ist dann leider nicht mehr schriftlich, sondern am Mikroskop.. ich freu mich jetzt schon richtig drauf!


Jooaaah, mir lag eigentlich beides berhaupt nicht. Der Histokurs war irgendwie interessant und schn, aber nicht unbedingt lehrreich (was - retrospektiv - garantiert berwiegend an mir selbst liegt)  :Grinnnss!: 
Bei der mikroskopischen Anatomie (Organdiagnosen) hatte ich halt genau 60 %, bei Zytologie und allgemeiner Histo lag ich einen (MC-) Punkt ber der Untergrenze. Einerseits halte ich es wirklich fr ein Ding nahe der Unmglichkeit, eine vorklinische Hamburger Regelstudiengangklausur zu versemmeln, andererseits bin ich i.A. gut und effizient genug, mit ausgesprochen wenig Lernerei ziemlich gute Klausuren zu schreiben. Fr Histo habe ich relativ viel gelernt, weil ich da schon geahnt habe, dass das auch nix werden knnteInsofern kann man wohl echt ungefhr ablesen, dass mir Histo einfach nicht liegt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bugger

@Gesocks: Eine vorklinische Modellstudiengangklausur zu versemmeln sicher noch viel schwerer  :Big Grin:

----------


## amy-mia

physik nachklausur geschafft... gott sei dank... nie wieder ... die 20 Fragen im Physikum muss ich dann irgendwie raten...

----------


## //stefan

yeah!

mit minimalem lernaufwand (dank motivationstief) Histo-Klausur heute doch ganz gut ber die bhne gebracht... bin mal aufs ergebnis gespannt!

das macht lust auf mehr und hilft vll aus dem motivationsloch wieder rauszukommen!

----------


## tsingtao2

Schn langsam wollen die Muskeln in meinen Kopf rein  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Heute flutschte Anatomie mal recht gut  :Grinnnss!:  Montag dann Testat Nummer 2 von 4 mit hoffentlich recht guten Punkten  :hmmm...: 

Bei Ana versteh ich zumindest wozu man das meiste mal brauchen wird, war ja bei Chemie, Physik und Bio nicht wirklich ersichtlich.

----------


## Sticks

> Heute flutschte Anatomie mal recht gut  Montag dann Testat Nummer 2 von 4 mit hoffentlich recht guten Punkten 
> 
> Bei Ana versteh ich zumindest wozu man das meiste mal brauchen wird, war ja bei Chemie, Physik und Bio nicht wirklich ersichtlich.




Ich glaube die Vorklinischen Fcher haben meistens mehr wertvolle Informationen als gedacht wird.

Ich kann mich noch an meinen Rufdienst zu Ostern 2010 im OP erinnern. Nach einem toxischem Megakolon hatten wir noch sophagusvarizen rein bekommen. 
Nach einer Vorlesung Biochemie im dritten Semester wusste ich auch genau warum ich da Nachts stundenlang am Tisch stand. 

Ich freue mich immer wieder ber solche Erkenntnisse. Und ob man es braucht oder nicht, es liegt nicht in unserer Hand, und vieles muss (leider) gelernt werden. Also das Beste daraus machen und sein Medizinisches Verstndnis so gut wie mglich Schulen.

----------


## //stefan

Danke Sticks... sowas tut gut zu hren, wenn man von dienstlteren Kollegen gesagt bekommt, dass das was man grade lernt DOCH relevant ist  :hmmm...: ! manchmal zweifle ich da ja schon dran (trotz vorheriger Arbeitsttigkeit).

----------


## Sticks

> Danke Sticks... sowas tut gut zu hren, wenn man von dienstlteren Kollegen gesagt bekommt, dass das was man grade lernt DOCH relevant ist ! manchmal zweifle ich da ja schon dran (trotz vorheriger Arbeitsttigkeit).



ehhhh Dienstlter? Ich bin im vierten Semester.  :hmmm...:

----------


## //stefan

Hm... hatte das falsche Forum im Kopf. Naja, umso besser! Dann seh ich vll nchstes Jahr auch noch mehr Parallelen...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miniwini

Ist vielleicht ein bisschen wenig, im Vergleich zu manchen Sachen hier , aber ich freu mich rieig, dass ich diese Woche meine erste Klausur ( Biologie) bestanden habe  :Smilie:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Hey Glckwunsch. Ich wnschte, wir htten unsere Klausuren auch verteilter, aber wir haben nur Anatomie I und Terminologie einzeln und dann in der letzten Woche Anatomie Ii, Chemie, Physik und Bio... Das wird ein Spa...

Aber ich freu mich, dass am Freitag Halbzeit im Physikpraktikum war und ich nur noch 2/5 Protokolle schreiben muss

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Anatomietestat II super gelaufen und Semesterhalbzeit!!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## CorpusCallosum

So, heute die erste Klausur im Studium geschrieben (Chemie-Eingangsklausur).
Und ich bin mir ziemlich, sicher bestanden zu haben.  :Smilie:  Morgen gibt es genauen Ergebnisse, und dann "darf" ich nchste Woche in's Praktikum!

----------


## Kandra

Habe heute mal eine erste Physio-Altklausur gekreuzt und direkt mit 78% bestanden. Zustzlich scheint die Sonne. Das Leben ist schn  :Smilie:

----------


## Anatom90

> Habe heute mal eine erste Physio-Altklausur gekreuzt und direkt mit 78% bestanden. Zustzlich scheint die Sonne. Das Leben ist schn


Hab noch gar nicht reingeschaut...sind die Klausuren machbar?  :Smilie: 
Wiederholen die sich oft? ;)
Also die Fragen?!

----------


## Erdbeermond

Ich freu mich grad so  :Smilie:  ich hab grad mein viertes und somit vorletztes Physikprotokollen geschrieben, alle doofen Fragen beantwortet und es sogar grtenteils verstanden  :Smilie: 

Und falls sich jemand wundert: ja, ich bin eine absolute Niete in Physik und somit freu ich mich da echt drber, auch wenn das fr einige nur Pillepalle ist

----------


## mathematicus

Ich liebe die ganzen Feiertage im Sommersemester! Habe erst am kommenden Donnerstag und danach wieder am Montag Uni  :Big Grin:  So knnte doch die gesamte Vorklinik sein...^^

----------


## Gesocks

Stimmt! Die ganze nchste Woche sind hier auch erstmal Pfingstferien angesagt, die ich jetzt endlich mal zum Lernen-Beginnen nutzen will  :Grinnnss!: 

Und am Freitag geht's nach Oslo  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Waas heit hier Pfingstferien? :O Wieso ham wir sowas nich.....
Ich mein, ich muss mich eigentlich nicht beschweren, ich geh ohnehin nur zweimal pro Woche zur Uni..aber wr schon ganz nett, wenn ich mir am Dienstag nicht diesen Soziologie-Bldsinn geben msste.^^

----------


## mathematicus

> Stimmt! Die ganze nchste Woche sind hier auch erstmal Pfingstferien angesagt, die ich jetzt endlich mal zum Lernen-Beginnen nutzen will 
> 
> Und am Freitag geht's nach Oslo


Nice, was geht dort?  :Big Grin:  Ja, mit dem Lernen wollte ich auch mal anfangen.. habe heute 1 Kapitel im Lllmann-Rauch "gelesen" ( :Big Grin: ) und danach entschieden, dass ich Histo einfach verschiebe und stattdessen Biochemie mache. Hat besser geklappt!  :Big Grin:

----------


## bugger

> Stimmt! Die ganze nchste Woche sind hier auch erstmal Pfingstferien angesagt, die ich jetzt endlich mal zum Lernen-Beginnen nutzen will 
> 
> Und am Freitag geht's nach Oslo


Klappe zu Gesocks^^ Die Modellis haben keine Pfingstferien...

----------


## Medizini1990

Ich bin in Kln im Modellstudiengang und hab auch Pfingsferien  :Big Grin:

----------


## bugger

Reibt es mir nur unter die Nase... In euren Pfingstferien habe ich sogar ne Prfung und wegen Wahlfach auch Unterricht mit eingeschrnktem Nutzen... Es ist echt deprimierend, in meinem Wohnheim, voll von BWLern, Sozios etc. werde ich auch nur ausgelacht  :Frown:

----------


## Sticks

Ich hab nicht nur Pfingstferien, sondern auch sonst so gut wie frei bis zum Physikum. Nur noch eine Klausur und 4 Stunden POL die Woche. Das war's.

----------


## Kandra

Da ich keine Vorlesungen besuche und den letzten Physio-Seminartermin schwnze, habe ich jetzt bis auf eine kleine Veranstaltung nchsten Mittwoch (und 2 Prfungen in Woche 2 und 3) 3 Wochen bis 6.6. frei  :Smilie:  
Danach gehts dann aber rund, 4x mal die Woche Physikums-Repetitorium mit Anwesenheitspflicht und danach noch ne Woche tglich Anatomie-Wiederholung (ohne Anwesenheitspflicht aber hoffentlich trotzdem sinnvoll). Dann haben wir nochmal 3 Tage frei und danach gehts dann los mit den theoretischen mndlichen Prfungsterminen (22.7. bis 16.9. ist der Zeitraum) und irgendwo dazwischen natrlich dem schriftlichen Physikum. Stress lass nach.

----------


## tsingtao2

BESTANDEN!

----------


## Gesocks

> Nice, was geht dort?  Ja, mit dem Lernen wollte ich auch mal anfangen.. habe heute 1 Kapitel im Lllmann-Rauch "gelesen" () und danach entschieden, dass ich Histo einfach verschiebe und stattdessen Biochemie mache. Hat besser geklappt!


So hnlich war "damals" auch meine Strategie  :Grinnnss!: 
Mit Lernen ist immer noch nix - Kacke; ich habe gar keinen Bock. Und diese Woche sind auch immer so frh Seminar angesetzt, da mache ich nachmittags eh nichts... Von Neurozeug habe ich nach wie vor keinen Schimmer. Und angeblich ist ja Ende August noch irgendwas groes, wofr man ruhig mal lernen knnte

Oslo war aber sehr geil!

----------


## Erdbeermond

Ich hab das Rntgen-Testat hinter mir  :Big Grin:  und sogar mit 14.5 von 18 Punkten....

----------


## Erdbeermond

Und noch mehr Lust trotz bevorstehender Anatomieklausur am Freitag (aaaaah)

Bei Thieme Examen Online alle Herz-Anatomie-Fragen aus allen Examina gekreuzt (100) und 76% geschafft...

----------


## ferodo

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, Erdbeermond!!!!

----------


## Erdbeermond

Danke  :Smilie:  heute war die glorreiche Klausur und zum grossteil bin ich zufrieden, ein denkfehler ist dabei und eine Frage, wo wir noch diskutieren. Aber sonst wars gut machbar.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Juhu wurde heute endlich zum 2. mal testiert und hab jetzt schon alle meine Punkte zusammen und das obwohl noch ein Testat kommt....aber das kann mir jetzt ziemlich egal sein *G* *freu*... Ich freue mich einfach dass ich jetzt noch einmal ein wenig ein Leben habe...zumind. bis zur nchsten Histo und Physioklausur....

----------


## Erdbeermond

Sonnenschein und 86% in der allerersten Anatomieklausur  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sticks

Alle Klausuren der Vorklinik durch bekommen. 
Fehlt nur noch der POL Schein. Aber das ist bestimmt auch machbar.

----------


## Edward T. Hunter

Histo - Schein in der Tasche, freue mich schon auf Biochemie I  :Big Grin:

----------


## pefan

glckwunsch, also wenn ich den histo-schein hab mach ich auch drei kreuze.

----------


## freak1

> Alle Klausuren der Vorklinik durch bekommen. 
> Fehlt nur noch der POL Schein. Aber das ist bestimmt auch machbar.


Ja, Neuro war recht nett, fand ich irgendwie auch den Interessantesten Teil der Anatomie, wenn ich da nur an BWA denke... Nur noch 2 Monate und ein bisschen zum Physikum und ich habe jetzt schon mega bammel vor der Mndlichen, das wird was. :Big Grin:

----------


## tsingtao2

Situs - check!

----------


## elastic

letzte Modulzwischenprfung, 80% und 86%, geeeilo!

----------


## Miniwini

Heute meinen ersten Schein bekommen  :Smilie:  Zwar nicht die Welt, ist nur Terminologie, aber der erste Schritt ist gemacht  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

FU Hals und obere Extremitt! Olles Testat- check.

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Neuro flutscht, htte ich nie fr mglich gehalten *juhuuuu*. Dafr war Situs *bh*

----------


## bugger

Modulprfung mit 89% bestanden, jetzt kommt nur noch ein mickeriges dreiwchiges Modul, in dem es neben Embryologie viel Gelaber gibt (Ethik, Psychologie, irgendwelchen Sexulaittskram etc.), damit ist das zweite Semester gefhlt vorbei. Im Sommer noch zwei Monate KPP und dann sieht das alles doch schon sehr gut aus  :Big Grin:

----------


## Spezialist

Vorklinik - Das ist... macht so Spa hier! Ganz im Ernst  :Smilie:

----------


## Anatom90

> Modulprfung mit 89% bestanden, jetzt kommt nur noch ein mickeriges dreiwchiges Modul, in dem es neben Embryologie viel Gelaber gibt (Ethik, Psychologie, irgendwelchen Sexulaittskram etc.), damit ist das zweite Semester gefhlt vorbei. Im Sommer noch zwei Monate KPP und dann sieht das alles doch schon sehr gut aus


Modellstudiengang ist echt der Hammer. Beneide dich  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Modellstudiengang ist echt der Hammer. Beneide dich


Ich auch *hach* Die Regelungen da gefallen mir auch viel besser als im alten Studiengang.

----------


## bugger

Ich kenne jemanden, der im Histo-Testat die Fingerbeere als Nebennierenrinde bezeichnet hat, 0 Punkte kassiert hat und es ausgleichen konnte, auch wenn es da (aus "Nicht-Betroffenen-Sicht") schon echt kritisch wird was Qualifikation angeht, hat er ber die Klausur trotzdem bestanden. Ich hab mal nachgerechnet, ich htte dieses Modul auch berlebt wenn ich keine Sekunde in ein Histo-Buch geguckt htte, die Prfungen hier sind echt fast fr Pussys und das sage ich als vergleichsweise fauler Student.

----------


## henry14

Histo Gewebe und Organe - Check!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Heute das erste mal im Physiopraktikum richtig Spa gehabt *freu* ....und ich habe jetzt auch endlich meinen Seminarvortrag hinter mir und hab damit quasi das Praktikum vorzeitig bestanden!!!! Mal schauen wie ich jetzt meine verbleibenden Fehltage verplane....

----------


## Kandra

> Mal schauen wie ich jetzt meine verbleibenden Fehltage verplane....


Dazu meinte einer unserer Seminarleiter mal ganz verzweifelt: "Also, sie wissen schon, dass die Fehltage kein Muss sind oder? Also sie DRFEN fehlen, aber sie MSSEN nicht! Kommt denn jetzt zum letzten Seminar berhaupt noch jemand?"

----------


## fallenangel30487

> Dazu meinte einer unserer Seminarleiter mal ganz verzweifelt: "Also, sie wissen schon, dass die Fehltage kein Muss sind oder? Also sie DRFEN fehlen, aber sie MSSEN nicht! Kommt denn jetzt zum letzten Seminar berhaupt noch jemand?"


So was htte auch von einem unserer Dozenten kommen knnen *g* Die sind teilweise aber echt voll weltfremd...gestern war einer ganz berrascht dass es Prfungsprotokolle zu seinen Testaten gibt....und das auch noch in einer facebook Gruppe...OMG, was eine berraschung....aber wie haben wir Anfang der Woche von unserer tollen Kanzlerin gelernt:" Wir mssen uns alle den neuen Herausforderungen stellen....z.b dem Internet"...genau...lol ...rofl....

----------


## Miniwini

> So was htte auch von einem unserer Dozenten kommen knnen *g* Die sind teilweise aber echt voll weltfremd...gestern war einer ganz berrascht dass es Prfungsprotokolle zu seinen Testaten gibt....und das auch noch in einer facebook Gruppe...OMG, was eine berraschung....aber wie haben wir Anfang der Woche von unserer tollen Kanzlerin gelernt:" Wir mssen uns alle den neuen Herausforderungen stellen....z.b dem Internet"...genau...lol ...rofl....


Du hast den Dozenten erzhlt, dass Prfungsprotokolle gesammelt werden? Uf, das wurde bei uns "verboten"! ;)

----------


## Kandra

> So was htte auch von einem unserer Dozenten kommen knnen *g* Die sind teilweise aber echt voll weltfremd...gestern war einer ganz berrascht dass es Prfungsprotokolle zu seinen Testaten gibt....und das auch noch in einer facebook Gruppe...OMG, was eine berraschung....aber wie haben wir Anfang der Woche von unserer tollen Kanzlerin gelernt:" Wir mssen uns alle den neuen Herausforderungen stellen....z.b dem Internet"...genau...lol ...rofl....


In meinem Erststudium hat das mal dazu gefhrt, dass bei einer Matheklausur 80% durchgefallen sind, weil unser Prof so sauer auf den dmlichen Studenten war, der mit den offziell nicht existierenden Altklausuren zu ihm gerannt ist weil er ne Frage hatte. Eigentlich gibts doch an jeder Uni die stillschweigende bereinkunft, dass in den meisten Fchern keine Altklausuren und Gedchtnisprotokolle existieren. Hoffe du warst jetzt nicht diejenige, die ihm das verraten hat, knnte bse Konsequenzen haben.

----------


## elastic

Letzte Prfung rum... Physikum steht direkt voooor mir!!!

----------


## bugger

Grade richtig Spa mit der EmbrYOLOgie, haben nen tollen Prof und endlich ist das Zeit/Stoff Verhltnis mal so, dass man sich dem richtig widmen kann  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ein Wunder ist geschehn, ich hab die dmlichen Hirnnerven mit Kernen endlich drin. Irgendwie wollte es nicht in meinen Kopf  :grrrr....:

----------


## Miniwini

Wuhuu heute werde ich fertig mit meinem ganzen Bewegungsapparat und habe jetzt eine volle Woche um an der Leiche zu ben und alles zu wiederholen  :Smilie:  Toll ;)

----------


## Medizini1990

Histo check  :Smilie: )) Juhuuuuuuuu, kanns nicht glauben  :Big Grin:

----------


## lilawoman

Ich bin heute die stolze Besitzerin eines Anatomie- und Histoscheins  :Smilie:  Studium kann manchmal soooo schn sein  :love:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Glckwunsch!!!!

Ich hoffe, dass ich morgen auch sagen kann "Anatomie - check". Boooaaaah, bitte drckt mir die Daumen, ich hab Schiss  :grrrr....:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Anatomie fr dieses Semester - Check. Jetzt trennt mich nur noch eine olle Soziologie-Klausur von meinen Ferien..

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Hast du es gut  :Grinnnss!: 

SOLLTE ich morgen noch Ana bestehen, dann muss ich nchste Woche den EKM-Kurs machen und noch eine Hausarbeit fr mein Wahlpflicht schreiben. Aber wre besser als fr die Wiederholungsklausur zu lernen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Hast du es gut 
> 
> SOLLTE ich morgen noch Ana bestehen, dann muss ich nchste Woche den EKM-Kurs machen und noch eine Hausarbeit fr mein Wahlpflicht schreiben. Aber wre besser als fr die Wiederholungsklausur zu lernen


Viel Erfolg morgen!

----------


## bugger

Ich knnt morgen auch ein paar Daumen gebrauchen, kombinierte BCh, Bio, Embryo, Med-Psych, Gyn, GET, Pd, Onko-Klausur...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Embryo...allein dafr hast du mein volles Beileid. Viel Erfolg!

----------


## bugger

Danke, Embryo ist das einzige davon, wo ich mir sicher bin es richtig zu knnen  :Big Grin:  Irgendwie mag ich dieses Fach... BCh und dieser ganze Klinik-Kram ist viel schlimmer^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Daumen sind gedrckt!
Viel Glck!!!

----------


## Matzexc1

Hab Chemie bestanden und bin dieses Fach fr den Rest der Vorklinik los.
Im Physikum wird dann nur gekreuzt,keine Formeln aufzeichnen.

----------


## Rockthaname

Wir Mannheimer Zweitis sind gestern dann auch fertig geworden, nu heits bis Anfang Oktober: F-R-E-I!!!! Haauuuuuuuuhhh!  :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## Joolz

eigentlich war es schon vorgestern klar, aber jetzt hab ichs schwarz auf wei: Es ist alles bestanden, hallo Ferien!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

.... ab in Runde 3  :Grinnnss!: 

Hab geheult vor Glck Ana bestanden zu haben. Bis zum Physikum kein Ana mehr - YE

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Yeah, ich habe gestern mit Physio die letzte Klausur der VORKLINIK bestanden! Was ein geiles Gefhl  :Grinnnss!: . Jetzt trennt mich nur noch das Physikum von der lang ersehnten Klinik ...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Yeah, ich habe gestern mit Physio die letzte Klausur der VORKLINIK bestanden! Was ein geiles Gefhl . Jetzt trennt mich nur noch das Physikum von der lang ersehnten Klinik ...


*neid* Ich wnschte ich htt die Vorklinik schon hinter mir..

----------


## Mona_Lisa

Glaub mir die zeit vergeht so schnell. Und ihr werdet es auch alle schaffen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Juhu ich hab Physio und Histo bestanden... freue mich jetzt auf Uni frei Semesterferien!!!! Das is so geil!!!!

----------


## Nynaeve

Meilenstein. Ich vermute, ich habe gerade meine erste Klausur bestanden. Und das, obwohl ich den halben Tag geschlafen habe, statt zu lernen.
Ich glaube, ich sollte diese euphorische Stimmung jetzt nutzen, um mich ausnahmsweise mal hin zu setzen und fuer die kommenden Klausuren was zu tun  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Edward T. Hunter

Psychologie und Biochemie I bestanden, das Semester ist damit schon vorbei  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kandra

vegetative Physio bestanden, damit offiziell vorklinisch scheinfrei  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Glckwunsch!  :Smilie:

----------


## Miss_H

> vegetative Physio bestanden, damit offiziell vorklinisch scheinfrei


Herzlichen Glckwunsch!

----------


## tsingtao2

Semester #3, ich komme!  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

... ich komm mit  :Grinnnss!: 

Lernfrei ist schon geil, der Komm-Kurs geht mir gerade am ... vorbei. Nur noch 1,5 Tage, juhuuuu und dann nicht nur lern- sondern auch pendelfrei  :hmmm...:

----------


## Gesocks

Neuroanatomie geschnatzt, scheinfrei, Physikum 2013.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tsingtao2

Glckwunsch!

----------


## //stefan

Alle groen Klausuren des ersten Jahres bestanden... das war mir als Warter wichtig, dafr aber PSych und Biometrie verkackt. Also erst in 2 Wochen richtig frei... bis dahin rechnen und Psych lernen. Aber die Freude ber die besiegten groen Klausuren berwiegt! Yeah!

Hat noch jemand nen Tip, wie/wo man online Hilfe fr Biometrie bekommt??

Geniet das Wetter!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Neuroanatomie geschnatzt, scheinfrei, Physikum 2013.


GLCKWUNSCH! Ich hoffe dass kann ich in einem Jahr auch sagen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mathematicus

That moment when you realize... dass es wine gute Idee war, das KPP vor dem Studium abzuleisten. Jetzt sind 3 Monate Freizeit angesagt!  :Smilie:

----------


## Muriel

Stephan: gibt es nicht mehr das Skript? Damals bei uns, als das Ganze noch Biomathe hie,  hatten wir eben dieses Skript, wo alles sehr ausfhrlich drin stand mit Beispielaufgaben etc. Das durfte brigens auch in die Klausur genommen werden, was ganz eindeutig der Grund war, weswegen ich diese Klausur berhaupt bestanden habe  :bhh:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Nur noch eine Seite und die versch.... Hausarbeit ist fertig *juhuuuuuuu*
So ein Aufwand fr einen Wahlpflichtschein, hach war eindeutig die falsche Wahl.

----------


## sun.flower

> That moment when you realize... dass es wine gute Idee war, das KPP vor dem Studium abzuleisten. Jetzt sind 3 Monate Freizeit angesagt!


dito!!!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :Jump:  :Jump:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Bio bestanden  :Smilie:  fehlen nur noch Anatomie II, Chemie und Physik

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Sozi-Klausur geschafft, Semester rum.  :schnarch...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Sozi-Klausur geschafft, Semester rum.


Siehst du, geht doch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## //stefan

WAAAAAAH! Ist das geil... dachte ich htte Biometrie verkackt und hab mir schon die Unterlagen von nem Mathe-Brain besorgt und gestern 2 Stndhcen im Lernraum gerechnet bis dann einer kam und meinte, die Ergebnisse wren da. Ich wollt mir eigentlich nicht meine Laune versauen (wusste zwar eh das es nix geworden war), bin aber dann trotzdem von Neugier getrieben, wie knapp/schlecht es denn dann letztenendes war, gucken gegangen und siehe da: 2 Punkte ber Bestehensgrenze! WUHUUUU! Da hat mich mein Bauchgefhl aber mal so richtig nach Strich und Faden verarscht....!  :Rock: 

Jetzt nur noch Psych und dann ist der Semester-Drops gelutscht!!!

----------


## CorpusCallosum

Seit gestern bin ich offiziell im 2. Semester, mit ein paar Scheinen in der Tasche (Bio, Physik,Chemie,Termi,EKM).
War alles doch machbarer als vorher gedacht und die Zeit geht so verdammt schnell rum! Es ist schn zu sehen, dass alles voran geht.  :Smilie:

----------


## Anaegja

Das kann ich fast genauso unterschreiben, CorpusCallosum.  :Smilie: 
Bei mir muss statt EKM zwar Anatomie stehen, aber ansonsten knnte der Text von mir stammen.
Ferieeeeeeen!! (...bzw. arbeiten, aber immerhin zwei Monate nicht lernen...)

----------


## Erdbeermond

Vergiss Berufsfelderkundung und das neckische Lernportfolio nicht  :Big Grin: 
Aber ich kann auch nur zustimmen - Klausuren rum, erstes Semester rum und jetzt erst mal nix tun...

----------


## //stefan

CHECK! CHECK! CHECK!!!

semester #2 done! wie geil... kein bestehensdruck mehr wegen dieser blden "erste jahr alles bestehen"-regel! jetzt erstmal 10 wochen frei!!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

So, die Hausarbeit ist nun fertig formatiert und korrigiert .... und ab damit. Wahlpflicht-Nervfach = check

----------


## *milkakuh*

So ich zieh mal in den Lust-Thread um! Erstes Anatomiecolloquium bestaaaaaanden! Check!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> So ich zieh mal in den Lust-Thread um! Erstes Anatomiecolloquium bestaaaaaanden! Check!


Yeah!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Glckwunsch Milka!!!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Juhuu, glckwunsch milka!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Miniwini

2 Monate Pflegepraktikum sind rum!  ::-dance:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Also da ich zumindest ein mini-mini-mini-bisschen in Chemie kapiere, hab ich doch ein kleines bisschen Spa da dran und kann mir vorstellen, dass diese Klausur irgendwie mit viel Gelerne zu schaffen sein muss. Das ist doch schonmal was!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Sodele Sozi aus dem 1. Semester abgehakt.  :Gefllt mir!:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@AA Mit den Koch Heften ist Chemie in Bonn locker machbar  :bhh:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> @AA Mit den Koch Heften ist Chemie in Bonn locker machbar


Ich konnte heute zumindest schonmal alle Aufgaben aus der vorkurs bung lsen, was mich mehr als zufrieden gemacht und zuversichtlicher gestimmt hat. Ich hatte sogar Spa beim rechnen, so kanns weitergehen.

----------


## Muriel

Pass nur auf! Du verscherzt Dir gerade Deinen GuK-Empathie und -Sozialkompetenzbonus!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Pass nur auf! Du verscherzt Dir gerade Deinen GuK-Empathie und -Sozialkompetenzbonus!


Hihi  :Smilie:  soll ich lieber erst zweimal durchfallen, damit der erhalten bleibt?  ;)

----------


## Muriel

Besser wre das!

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

In Bonn wird viel zu viel Winf um Chemie gemacht, das ist nur so, weils die 1. Uni Klausur ist. Physik is da viel schlimmer. Falls alle Sticke reien,hab ich noch eine aus meinem Semester die ich durch ihren zweit Versuch boxen soll  :bhh:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Dein Wort in des Chemie-Gottes Ohr ;)

----------


## charmingbaer

Das erste Semester hat offiziell begonnen! Hurra!!  :Grinnnss!: 
Deshalb musste ich jetzt einmal unbedingt in den Lust-Thread schreiben.
Ich freeeuuu mich!

----------


## Rockthaname

ach ja, diese Vorfreude unter den Erstis...  :Big Grin: 
Nein, auch ich freue mich wieder ber den Einstieg, dieses Mal gen Wahlfcher zu Beginn des 3. Semesters. Auf auf, fr alle Beginnenden morgen vollsten Elan!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

In der ersten Woche schon mehr gelernt als gefhlt im ganzen vorigen Leben. Der Hammer!

----------


## mathematicus

> In der ersten Woche schon mehr gelernt als gefhlt im ganzen vorigen Leben. Der Hammer!


Ich glaube, in der kommenden Woche werde ich auch so ein Erlebnis haben.. man reiche mir den Hammer :'D 
Aber ich muss sagen, dass Anatomie sich echt angenehm lernt. Es ist leider nur sehr viel bzw. gibt es da nix zu verstehen, sodass man sich nichts herleiten kann. Aber wenigstens sind die meisten Namen logisch^^

----------


## Sticks

> Ich glaube, in der kommenden Woche werde ich auch so ein Erlebnis haben.. man reiche mir den Hammer :'D 
> Aber ich muss sagen, dass Anatomie sich echt angenehm lernt. Es ist leider nur sehr viel bzw. gibt es da nix zu verstehen, sodass man sich nichts herleiten kann. Aber wenigstens sind die meisten Namen logisch^^


Ich finde auch in Anatomie kann man sich viel herleiten.

----------


## charmingbaer

Haben die Vorlesungen bei dir schon angefangen, AA? Bei mir gehts erst Montag los. Diese Woche sind Ersti-Frhstck etc, bin aber leider von Morgen bis Samstag in Hamburg und verpasse das alles. Naja, werde schon frh genug ein paar Leute kennen lernen, hoffe ich!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Haben die Vorlesungen bei dir schon angefangen, AA? Bei mir gehts erst Montag los. Diese Woche sind Ersti-Frhstck etc, bin aber leider von Morgen bis Samstag in Hamburg und verpasse das alles. Naja, werde schon frh genug ein paar Leute kennen lernen, hoffe ich!


Nein, dies Vorlesungen gehen auch Erst nchste Woche los, aber ich War letzte woche beim Chemie vorkurs  :Smilie:

----------


## charmingbaer

Ach soo  :hmmm...: . Die Vorkurse hab ich wegen der Arbeit nicht besuchen knnen. Man hrt aber von verschiedenen Stellen, dass die wohl total berzogen sind und sowieso nichts bringen und nicht ntig sind. Von daher wirds schon passen ^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

So..3 Tage des 3. Semesters geschafft. Tatschlich war es heute erst der 3. Tag, aber irgendwie findens alle Dozenten lustig uns jetzt schon wegen dem Physikum nchstes Jahr aufzuscheuchen.^^ Naja..mal sehen was die nchsten Monate so bringen. Ich freu mich schon wie bld auf den Prpkurs mit den Ersties.  :Big Grin:  Ich mag Anatomie. Und Neuroanatomie mag ich bisher auch.^^ Mal sehen ob sich das noch ndert. Was ich nicht mag ist Physiologie..kann aber auch daran liegen, dass die ersten drei Vorlesungen echt mies waren..Biochemie ist so lala..aber momentan noch angenehmer als Physio. Wahrscheinlich werd ich mich in ein paar Wochen selber hassen, weil ich das gesagt habe.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Das einzige, was ich an vorkliniklust momentan empfinde, ist die Tatsache, dass es erst Montag los geht....


Und welche eine Vorfreude fr die Klausur am Montag Abend... Ich knnte kotzen....

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Was fr ne Klausur denn?

----------


## Erdbeermond

Anatomie, Eingangstestat fr den Prpkurs


Lernzielkatalog zum Eingangstestat des Prparierkurses "Knochentestat"

Lernziele:
Passiver Bewegungsapparat:
Sie knnen alle Knochen des menschlichen Krpers benennen.
(Ausnahme: Schdel)
Sie knnen alle wichtigen Knochenpunkte an den Knochen benennen, vor allem diese an welchen Muskeln ansetzen.
Sie knnen alle Gelenke des menschlichen Krpers beschreiben.
(Ausnahme: Kopf)
Sie knnen alle Ligamente, Bnder, Menisken, Disci, etc. des menschlichen Krpers benennen.
(Ausnahme: Kopf, kurze Bnder distal der Handwurzel und distal des Mittelfues)
Aktiver Bewegungsapparat:
Sie knnen alle Muskeln der oberen und unteren Extremitt und des Rumpfes mit Ansatz und Ursprung benennen.
(Ausnahmen: keine Halsmuskulatur, keine autochtone Rckenmuskulatur, auch keine Muskulatur des Kopfes. Grundstzlich: Keine Leitungsbahnen, keine Innervation, keine Gefverlufe)

----------


## Miss_H

Das ist ja mal ein straffer Plan... Aber irgendwie schafft man es doch.

----------


## Erdbeermond

Ich wills hoffen... Bei so tollen Dingen wie Flexoren und Extensoren der Hand komme ich leider gerne durcheinander... Aber da hilft nur stures Auswendiglernen...

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@Erdbeermond: Wir Bonner sind Freitag mit Eingangstestat dran.

Inhalt :

Grundlagen des Bauplans des menschlichen Krpers und dessen entwicklungsgeschichtliche Ausprgung (u.a. Achsen und Ebenen, Symmetrie, Segmentierung,
Krperteile, Krperhhlen).
Allgemeine Gliederung des Bewegungsapparates und Grundlagen seiner
embryologischen Entwicklung (u.a. metamere und branchiomere Gliederung, Rumpf
und Extremittenskelett, Gliederung der Muskulatur in funktionelle Gruppen und
deren embryologische Grundlagen)
Grundprinzipien des Aufbaus und der Bewegungsmglichkeiten (Achsen) von
Gelenken; diese mssen an Beispielen der Extremitten erlutert werden knnen.
Grundlagen der Entwicklung, Lage und Anatomie der Krperhhlen
Grundlagen der Gliederung und Entwicklung der inneren Organe
Entwicklung und Anteile des zentralen und peripheren Nervensystem

Irgendwie alles und nix. Keine Ahnung was ich da wie genau lernen soll :-/

----------


## Erdbeermond

Bh, das klingt eklig.

Da beneide ich dich wirklich nicht drum.

Bei uns ist es zwar klarer formuliert - aber wir sind bei uns die ersten, die dieses Testat so schreiben, deswegen gibts auch keine Altklausuren  :Frown: 

Ich wnsch dir schon mal viel Glck fr Freitag.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Hab ich nur das Gefhl oder bin ich hier die Einzige die noch Semesterferien hat???

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ne in Gttingen fangen sie auch erst nchste Woche an..

----------


## fallenangel30487

Wir fangen erst am 21.10. an....

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

o.O Ihr Glckspilze

----------


## Erdbeermond

Tbingen fngt am 14.10 an.

Heute haben unsere Erstis angefangen  :Big Grin:  Da fhlt man sich gleich erwachsen, wenn man sieht, wie die mit dem Stadtplan der Uni und ihren Tutoren durch die Stadt stolpern und sich ihre Erstitte holen (die, nebenbei bemerkt, diesmal ne Tafel RitterSport enthlt - ich bin emprt, das gabs bei uns nicht....)

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ja hab heute auch Erstis in der Bib gesehen. Putzig.^^ Da fllt mir ein..am Samstag is der Jahrestag meiner Zulassung zum Studium :O

----------


## nie

> o.O Ihr Glckspilze


kleiner Trost, die Leute im 4. Semester in G haben schon seit Montag Spa mit der Biochemie. Whrend sich alle anderen Semester noch an ihrer Freizeit erfreuen...

Allerdings leben die BC und ich gerade noch relativ friedliche nebeneinander her. Mal abwarten ob das nach dem ersten Praktikumstag auch noch so ist...

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

> Tbingen fngt am 14.10 an.
> 
> Heute haben unsere Erstis angefangen  Da fhlt man sich gleich erwachsen, wenn man sieht, wie die mit dem Stadtplan der Uni und ihren Tutoren durch die Stadt stolpern und sich ihre Erstitte holen (die, nebenbei bemerkt, diesmal ne Tafel RitterSport enthlt - ich bin emprt, das gabs bei uns nicht....)


Skandal!!! Die werden voll bevorzugt! Ich hatte nur nen Block, Magnet, Viamedici und werbung

----------


## //stefan

Montag gehts los... (wenn man mal den Gegenstandskatalog fr die Eingangsklausur Anatomie aussen vor lsst... damit htte ich mich nmlich in den Ferien beschftigen sollen)

----------


## Laura12

Wir haben sogar zwei Ersti-Tten bekommen, und somit insgesamt 4 Blcke, eine Tafel Schokolade, einmal Traubenzucker, ein paar Stifte, Pflaster und jede Menge Werbung  :Smilie:

----------


## Stan.

Wir hatten auch Schokolade drin!  :hmmm...:  Und in einigen Tagen gibts anscheinend von der Uni noch nen Erstsemester-Rucksack mit Kopierkarte und so Zeug. Ich freu mich aufs Studium!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Montag geht's looooohoooooooos!

----------


## Stan.

Yaay  :Grinnnss!:  Und am 19.11. gleich das erste Anatomie-Testat  :EEK!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich schreib am 22.11. Auch direkt anorganik...

----------


## Laura12

19.11?, das ist ja gar  nichts unserer erstes Testat ist am 25.10

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

> Yaay  Und am 19.11. gleich das erste Anatomie-Testat



HA!!! 18.10. ich sollte mal lernen...

----------


## Erdbeermond

Ich toppe alle - 14.10  :Grins:

----------


## Laura12

:Big Grin:  ok,  aber dafr das ich gerade erst anfange finde ich es trotzdem sehr frh  :Big Grin:

----------


## bugger

In 8 Tagen geht die Uni wieder los  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
Ich wei noch nicht wann unsere Klausuren sind, aber erfahrungsgem wird das erste Anatomie-Testat nicht lange auf sich warten lassen, aber irgendwie freue ich mich schon auf den 12 kalten Prp-Saal, den Geruch von Formalin und viel viel Fett  :Big Grin: 
Ich leide unter chronischem Uni-Entzug  :Frown: 

Und ab morgen Blockpraktikum Allgemeinmedizin, wird bestimmt auch toll, auch wenn mein Allgemeinarzt eine Proktologie-Sprechstunde anbietet -.-

----------


## Medizini1990

Bugger, du freust dich also auch  :Big Grin:  :Blush: 

da bin ich ja wenigstens nicht die Einzige... bei mir gehts morgen wieder los  :Big Grin: .
Kanns kaum abwarten....

 :Big Grin: DD

----------


## Gesocks

> [...] Ich leide unter chronischem Uni-Entzug  [...]


Wie? Kein GTA V? Du enttuschst!

----------


## yoomii94

Ich seh gerade 1. Klausur am 14.11 puh  :Big Grin:  freu mich schon! !!

----------


## Stan.

Sooo, heut gehts los. Die ersten 3 Tage sind noch schn entspannt mit Berufsfelderkundung.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Melankolia

Hallo Vorklinikler  :Smilie: 

ich wei nich ganz wo mein Anliegen am besten hinpasst, da hab ich gedacht, ich frag einmal diejenigen die es schon ins Studium geschafft haben.

Ich habe beim Durchwhlen meiner alten Kartons, eine Urkunde gefunden, ich hab whrend dem Abiball den Kofranyi Preis erhalten, fr die beste Schlerleistung im Fach Ernhrungslehre mit Chemie..
gibtes hier jemanden der fr diesen Preis die Wettbewerbsboni angerechnet bekommen hat??
Ich hab hochschulstart am Freitag eine Email geschrieben, aber irgendwie noch keine Auskunft erhalten, sind die dort auch fr die Wettbewerbsbonis zustndig??
Ich hoffe jemand wei hier mehr darber.

Liebe Gre

----------


## Nynaeve

Anatomie Testat 1 / 4 geschafft!

----------


## Laura12

So erster richtiger Unitag vorbei, naja es war mig spannend(hatte nur Terminologie), aber morgen geht's dann richtig los mit Prpkurs und so  :Big Grin: 
Ich freu mich so  :Big Grin:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Hui, schon zwei Vorlesungen gehrt  :Big Grin:  Fhlt sich schon cool an *gg*

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich freue mich total auf mein Wahlfach und hoffe, dass es so cool wird wie alle sagen!!!!!

----------


## Zaphir

> So erster richtiger Unitag vorbei, naja es war mig spannend(hatte nur Terminologie), aber morgen geht's dann richtig los mit Prpkurs und so 
> Ich freu mich so


Na dann schauen wir mal wie lang die Freude anhlt, mit dem Blick auf den 1. Parcour  :bhh: 
Scherz bei Seite, Ich wnsche dir ein tolles erstes Semester und ganz viel Erfolg und Spa Laura  :Knuddel:

----------


## Arthur87

> Sooo, heut gehts los. Die ersten 3 Tage sind noch schn entspannt mit Berufsfelderkundung.


Ja, und schon beim ersten Tag schaffen die es nicht ohne Terminnderungen  :bhh:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

BC-Seminar war nicht so tragisch wie erwartet. Passt.

----------


## Nessiemoo

Da nicht alle Unis die Wettbewerbsboni berechnen, wird dir Hochschulstart dazu nicht wirklich was sagen knnen. Das macht zB Heidelberg, und dann musst du die Dokumente separat nach deiner Bewerbung hinschicken, wo die dann eventuell in AdH bewertet werden. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist eher klein, dass es  bewertet wird, aber es ist auf jedem fall einen versuch wert.  :Smilie:

----------


## Laura12

Danke Zaphir  :Smilie: 
Ja, der Parcour macht mir schon ein bisschen Angst ja mal sehen bis dahin sinds ja noch ein paar Tage  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Hospitation nr 2 von 3 check  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## charmingbaer

Glckwunsch!
Ach, ich bin so froh, jetzt hier mitschreiben zu knnen  :Woow:  . Bisher hatten wir 2x Osteo, haben erstmal allgemein mit Knochen- und Gelenkaufbau angefangen und machen jetzt Wirbelsule. Die Dozentin macht das echt gut und ich habe mich da auch fr ein Tutorium angemeldet, in 4 Wochen ist da auch schon Klausur. Termi war gestern Einfhrung, der Rest ist zum Glck ein Online-Kurs, Embryo war heute auch nur Einfhrung und die Biovorlesung war extrem langweilig... Da wechseln sich mehrere Dozenten ab, so lange der jetzige das macht, werde ich nicht mehr hingehen, das war echt nur Zeitverschwendung. Zumal alle hheren Semester sagen, dass die Skripte und das, was man in der zweiten Semesterhlfte im Praktikum macht, ausreicht. Also bislang bin ich sehr glcklich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Anatomie Colloquium 2/6 bestanden!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Stan.

Glckwunsch an alle, die schon was geleistet haben!  :hmmm...: . Mein nchstes Highlight wird am Dienstag der Beginn des Prp-Kurses sein, denk ich!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## CorpusCallosum

Juchuu, ich hab am Montag mein erstes Anatomietestat bestanden!

Aber noch viel cooler: Heute hatte ich das erste Mal Prpkurs, was wirklich mein persnliches Highlight bisher im Studium ist.  :Smilie: 
Und auch wenn unser Tischprof ein echt harter Brocken ist, denke ich, dass wir sehr viel lernen werden. Gerade auch, wenn man dazu gezwungen ist, immer sehr gut vorbereitet zu sein.

----------


## bugger

> Wie? Kein GTA V? Du enttuschst!


Das ist drei Tage nach Ende meines KPPs rausgekommen... das habe ich schon lngst durch... Du noch nicht? Ich bin enttuscht

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

So..und weil nicht alles kacke ist ...morgen gehts wieder in den Prpkeller  :Love:   :Love: ..ein paar Ersties erschrecken  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Gesocks

> Das ist drei Tage nach Ende meines KPPs rausgekommen... das habe ich schon lngst durch... Du noch nicht? Ich bin enttuscht


Damn... Ne, nichtmal angefangen, ich Hund! Nur "getestet" (sprich so lang und oft gesuchtet, bis man mich rausgeworfen hat :-P)
Aber da ich erneut erfolgreich das Beamer- und Playstation 3-Amt fr ein weiteres Semester auf mich vereinige werde ich mir bei suffizientem Kontostand sofort die Seele aus dem Leibe zocken!

----------


## locumo123

In Ulm gibts fr die Erstis folgendes gratis:
Laborkittel
Prpierbesteck im Holzkasten
Laborbrille
Namensschild
Erstitte von den Tutoren

Fr die groen Erstis gibt es in Ulm folgendes gratis:
Stethoskop
Reflexhammer
Namensschild

Und ich will auch das Geschenk fr die groen Erstis haben. Aber dafr muss ich noch die kleinen Mnnleins im Zoo der Psychologen und Soziologen einfangen sowie zum Jahrmarkt der intergrativen Seminare und Berufe laufen dort den Speer der vorklinischen Freiheit gewinnen und diesen dem groen schwarzen Monster in den Mund rammen. Denn nur vom schwarzen Monster bekommt man das Zugticket fr das Gleis 93/4. Denn nur mit diesem Ticket geht es in die Galaxia clinicae, wo man das Paket fr die groen Erstis findet. Dieses Paket ist mchtiger als die Bchse der Pandora. Nur diejenigen, die sich den dunklen Mchten der Antihippokraten widersetzen knnen, werden mit dem Paket die sen Dfte der Krankenhausgnge, Praxen und Labors riechen und die Wollust der Schwestern, Pflegern, rzten, Putzfrauen und diverses anderes Personal am eigenen Leibe spren drfen.

Wenns so wre...

----------


## bugger

Morgen geht es wieder los, ich freue mich drauf wie ein Kind auf den Weihnachtsmann  :love:

----------


## Nudelina

Hey

ich habe in ein paar Wochen das erste Anatomie Testat. Geprft wird die Rumpfwand...

Wie genau muss ich denn die Rumpfwandmuskulatur knnen? Muss ich genau wissen, das z.B. der M. iliocostalis thoracis an den 7.- 12. Rippe ansetzt und so weiter...

oder nicht?

Vllt. knnt ihr mir sagen, wie genau ihr das gelernt habt?  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Kommt auf den Prfer an. Ich hab das nicht so genau gelernt nd wusste halt, dass er an de Rippen ansetzt. Im Notfall kann man schnell nachzhlen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Letztes Jahr Vorklinik .... YES - ich versuche gerade mich selbst zu motivieren  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@nudelina: m. iliocostalis gehrt ja zu den autochtonen. Da reicht es bei uns, wenn wir die Trakte, die Systeme, Innervation und Funktion wissen, wobei die letzten beiden ja fast immer gleich sind und wenn man Trakte und Systeme kenne ergibt sich ja Innervation und Ansatz/Ursprung. Die einzelnen Wibel brauchen wir wohl nicht, nur eben die abschnitte (capitis, cervicis, blabla).

----------


## Stan.

Heute das erste mal geprppt! Hab zwar fast nur Haut vom Fett gelst, aber war trotzdem irgendwie gut und interessant!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Haha..... Anatomietestat bestanden. Das Leben macht wieder Spa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anaegja

Ach komm... ich htte auch nicht damit gerechnet, dass du durchfllst!  :bhh: 
Aber anyway, Glckwunsch!
Jetzt mssen wir uns bis Januar mit Sprsinn und Eloquenz ber Wasser halten (mndliche Testate).

----------


## Erdbeermond

Oh....ich schon. 
Aber nach sechs durchgearbeiteten Nchten und 28h wach hatte ich da wirklich ein schlechtes Gefhl  :Grins: 
Aber es klingt so, als ob du auch erfolgreich warst - Glckwunsch  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

EKM am Patienten ist lustig  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Heute war prpen mal richtig cool. Wenn nur das lernen nich wre

----------


## Overshoot

passt vielleicht nicht unbedingt hierhin, wollte aber nicht extra einen neuen thread erffnen. bin grad dabei embryo zu lernen ( was sogar spa macht!..xD htte ich nie erwartet, ua. weil bei uns an der uni das fach verflucht wird von so gut wie jedem studenten.

jedenfalls wie ist man eigentlich zu den informationen gekommen die man heute hat? man muss die entwicklung ja durch ein mikroskop beobachten knnen, wenn der ftus noch im bauch ist geht das ja schlecht. man muss ja eigentlich eine knstliche in vitro fertilisation machen. aber die entwicklung geht ja nicht immer weiter sodass man sieht wie sich der krper formt, die organanlagen ausgebildet werden usw, ev. sieht man die blastozysten form und die ersten schritte (wenn berhaupt, ich kenn mich damit nicht so gut aus wie der forschungsstand ist)

das interessiert mich grad brennend-

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Das macht man in der Regel mit Muse Embyros und man sehr wohl einzelne "Teile" anfrben und dann gucken wo die hinwandern, auerdem kann man die Embyronen auch eine Weile in Zellkulturschalen mit entsprechenden Medium halten. Das Vieh an sich ist dann natrlich tot, aber mit entsprechenen Zustzen leben die Zellen lnger. Auerdem kann man auch viel mit Genmaniulation oder auseinander schneiden und wieder zusammen bauen raus finden. Forschen ist sehr oft try and error.

----------


## Laura12

Jaaaaa  :Smilie:  ersten Anatomietestat geschafft  :Smilie:

----------


## Sticks

@ absolute Arrhythmie, drfen wir gratulieren?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Gratulieren? AA hast du geheiratet?

----------


## Sticks

nein, doch nicht deswegen
aber wir mssen Ihr/Ihm die Daumen drcken sptestens Montag einen tollen Brief in den Hnden zu haben, die Meisten haben schon Samstag Bescheid bekommen....
Mehr sag ich nicht  :hmmm...:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Falls du auf ihren Stipendiumsantrag anspielst, da wissen wir doch schon wie es ausgegangen ist ........

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Autsch..auch noch Salz in die Wunde schtten...

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Nein sticks, ich Habs nicht bekommen.

----------


## Sticks

Oh sorry. Das wusst ich wirklich nicht. Ich hatte nur in diesem Stipendiumforum davon gelesen und mich erinnert, dass darunter eben ein Mediziner war. 
Sei nicht traurig! Man muss auch wirklich sagen, dass es anscheinend sehr sehr viele Absagen gab. Wenn du das Forum verfolgst ist das sehr auffllig. 
Aber du hast doch auch erst gestern Bescheid bekommen, oder nicht?

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ja, ich hab auch gestern den Bescheid bekommen. Ich hab ja auch in dem Form geschrieben, es gab wirklich viele absagen. Schade, aber vllt haben sie mehr eingeladen als sonst. Ist fr mich auch kein Weltuntergang, Krieg ja Bafg und hab nen Job. Bin nur enttuscht, dass ich anscheinend nicht gut genug War. Ist also nur mein Ego welches schaden genommen hat.

----------


## Sticks

Ach brauchst du nicht! 
Da blickt ohnehin keiner durch wie genau das entschieden wird.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

@Thread: Ich find Knorpel toll  :Love: 

Ich wusste nicht, dass es so viel ber Knorpel zu wissen gibt.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder was positives <3
Physiotestat volle Punktzahl (fragt mich nicht wie ^^)
Biochemiepraktikumsskript testiert bekommen :Big Grin: 
und um 11  Uhr frei  :Big Grin: 

YEAH  :Big Grin:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Okay, bis jetzt ist Chemie nicht so schlimm wie erwartet... Aber man soll das Fach nicht vor der Klausur loben!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Radischen

Erst Klausur bestanden  :Smilie:   :Jump:  ...ok war jetzt nur Terminologie und die war auch nicht so schwer ... vorallen da ich Latein hatte - Aber trozdem  :Smilie:  Erste kleine mini Hrde geschaft  :Smilie:

----------


## Nudelina

Herzlichen Glckwunsch

Und ich habe noch eine Frage zu den Arterien, eher zu den berschriften in der Tabelle
Zuerst steht da:
Versorgung der hinteren,seitlichen und vorderen Brustwand duch die Aa. intercostales posteriores aus der Aorta und durch die Rr. intercostales anteriores aus der A. thoracica interna
Da sind dann Arterein aufgelistet.

Und dann steht da: Versorgung der vorderen, seitlichen und hinteren Rumpfwand durch zustzliche "regionale" Arterien.

Was meinen die hier mit zustzlich? Und wieso wird die Brustwand von der Rumpwand getrennt, sie gehrt doch auch zur Rumpfwand oder? Und zur arteriellen Versorgung der Rumpfwand gehren doch auch die Aa. intercostales, wieso sind die nicht bei dem zweiten Unterpunkt aufgelistet?
Vllt kann mir einer weitrhelfen (Prometheus S. 190 )

LG

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Physio finde ich echt suuuper interessant derzeit  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sun.flower

physio IST interessant!  :hmmm...:

----------


## davo

Die Atmosphre hier in Gieen ist wirklich geil. Man hilft sich gegenseitig, die meisten Profs und die meisten Studenten sind motiviert dass man auch wirklich was lernt. 1a bisher!

----------


## charmingbaer

Muss sagen, dass ich mich an meiner Uni auch wirklich wohl finde und auch das Gefhl habe, dass die Profs an uns interessiert sind und uns auch wirklich etwas beibringen wollen, die  Stimmung ist sehr positiv.
Ach  ja, bin so glcklich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich bin auch im Moment hoch zufrieden. Ich komm gut mit, lieg beim lernen gut in der Zeit, hab schon nette Leute kennen gelernt  :Smilie:

----------


## davo

Am Montag die Zellbiologie-Klausur bestanden. Gestern haben die Anatomie-Vorlesungen angefangen (Histo). Extrem viel Stoff, extrem schwer mit dem Tempo mitzuhalten. Aber wenigstens ist es faszinierend  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Erstes Physio-Praktikum berstanden, aber jetzt bin ich echt fertig  :schnarch...:

----------


## Anaegja

Erstes mndliches Anatomie-Testat berlebt (Erdbeermond auch!) und morgen abend wird (schon wieder) gefeiert.
Fhlt sich gerade richtig wie so ein typisches Studentenleben an. :-P

----------


## Heerestorte

> Erstes mndliches Anatomie-Testat berlebt (Erdbeermond auch!) und morgen abend wird (schon wieder) gefeiert.
> Fhlt sich gerade richtig wie so ein typisches Studentenleben an. :-P


Trdler? :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Anaegja

Aber hallo.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Heerestorte

> Aber hallo.


Haste auch fleiig unsere Kuchen + Bier verschnabuliert?  :Smilie:

----------


## Erdbeermond

> Erstes mndliches Anatomie-Testat berlebt (Erdbeermond auch!) und morgen abend wird (schon wieder) gefeiert.
> Fhlt sich gerade richtig wie so ein typisches Studentenleben an. :-P


Und wie wir gefeiert haben - in zwei Wochen machen wir das genauso nochmal  :Smilie:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Erstes Physio-Praktikum berstanden, aber jetzt bin ich echt fertig


Bin nach Physio auch immer zu nix mehr zu gebrauchen. Aber bei dem blutverlust da auch kein Wunder  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> Bin nach Physio auch immer zu nix mehr zu gebrauchen. Aber bei dem blutverlust da auch kein Wunder


Von 12:30 bis 19:45 Praktikum schlaucht auch ohne Blutverlust ._.

----------


## Stan.

Yay, heute die letzte Termi-Vorlesung gehabt! Jetz heissts nur noch in einer Woche die Klausur bestehen, dann hab ichs hinter mir!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Hui, hab gerade 14 von 15 punkten in einer Chemie bungsklausur gekreuzt. Nchste Woche Freitag wirds ernst, aber sieht ja gar nicht mal so schlecht aus  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## *milkakuh*

> Hui, hab gerade 14 von 15 punkten in einer Chemie bungsklausur gekreuzt. Nchste Woche Freitag wirds ernst, aber sieht ja gar nicht mal so schlecht aus


Sehr gut!  :Grinnnss!:  Du rockst das nchsten Freitag! Ich finde Chemie auch immer besser  :Love:  Die Labs machen sogar richtig Spa, im ersten Test hab ich 9/10 Punkten, so kann's weitergehen! Es hat sich doch bewhrt Chemie bis zur 13. Klasse in der Schule zu belegen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Der Praktikumstag heute War auch super, meine Partnerin und ich waren als erste mit den versuchen fertig, und mein Protokoll von letzter Woche musste ich auch nicht nochmal korrigieren. 
So kanns weitergehen.

----------


## *milkakuh*

::-winky:  Sehr cool! Zu den Protokollen bekommen wir leider keiner Rckmeldung, bin ja mal gespannt, wie viele Punkte ich da so bekomme aber ich denke die sind alle ganz gut! Mein Highlight des Tages: Volle Punktzahl im Physiktest  :Grinnnss!:  Und jetzt wird Anatomie gelernt!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sheep

wow - wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ihr schon erste testate hinter euch bringen musstet und zum teil bereits klausuren geschrieben habt...  ::-oopss: 

hab bisher nur ne hausarbeit in med-soz abgeben mssen (3-6 seiten-bericht ber ein pat-interview) - anfang dezember dann das groe anatomie-testat (allgemeine anatomie & kompletter bewegungsapparat von hacken bis nacken)  ::-oopss:  ::-oopss:  ::-oopss:  ...und 1-2 tage spter dann die schriftliche modul-abschlussprfung (unfall & bewegungsapparat) mit etwa 70 fragen (von der gewichtung her ca. 35ana, 15physio, 7 termi, 5 medsoz, jeweils 2 fragen radiologie/unfallchirurgie/orthopdie, 2 physik-fragen)...  :Grinnnss!: 

das aller, allerwichtigste... KEINE eigenstndigen chemie/physikklausuren...  :Blush: 

wnsch euch auf jeden fall viel glck fr die kommenden prfungen  :Top:

----------


## Osterhagen

Chemieversuche selber machen.... ein Traum. Hier gibt nur Vorfhrung wie in der Schule frher, verst mit den wchentlichen 15min Testaten.
Aber erstes Testat schon mal ein "b" kassiert, die nervigen Physikprotokolle gehen mittlerweile auch; und Termi is auch "b"  :Smilie:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Und das Bio-Praktikum ist groartig!

----------


## charmingbaer

Ihr habt schon so viele Praktika, bei uns luft noch gar nichts... Aber nchste Woche fngt Prpkurs und Histokurs an und ANfang Dezember dann Bio und Physikpraktikum - dann gehts ab  :bhh:

----------


## sheep

hab morgen mein erstes laborpraktikum (physio). mit dem prppen sind wir zur hlfte durch, macht echt riesig viel spa!  :Top:

----------


## charmingbaer

Yeah, erste Klausur sehr erfolgreich berlebt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Yeah, erste Klausur sehr erfolgreich berlebt


Glckwunsch, was wars denn?

----------


## charmingbaer

Das war Osteo, sind aber auch fast alle durchgekommen - glaube nur 6 Leute haben nicht bestanden. Der Prpkurs kann jetzt kommen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Stan.

Yes! Termi-Klausur war leicht zu machen! Nie wieder Termiii!

Und frs Anatomie-Testat in 4 Tagen lieg ich auch gut in der Zeit!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Duale Reihe Anatomie macht auf dem Tablet echt Spa  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Physiologie Thema Herz  :Love:

----------


## fallenangel30487

Der Dr. House Kurs ist einfach cool!!!!!! Colle Veranstaltung, Cooler Prof. ...macht total Lust auf die Klinik!!!!

----------


## yoomii94

Erste Prfung bestanden <3 Knochentestat check  :Big Grin:

----------


## bugger

Anatomie bis Weihnachten (vom Lernen her) erstmal erschlagen, jeha... Jetzt kommt BCh Stoffwechsel  :Frown:

----------


## Stan.

Aaaaah, morgen erstes Anatomie-Testat!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Viel Erfolg und immer dran denken: Anatomie is geil!

----------


## mathematicus

> Viel Erfolg und immer dran denken: Anatomie is geil!


BC 4ever! Anatomietestate sind nicht soo geil, find ich :P wobei das wohl wieder Prfer-abhngig ist...

----------


## Kandra

> Aaaaah, morgen erstes Anatomie-Testat!


Viel Erfolg und einfach nicht verunsichern lassen, dann klappt das!  :Smilie:

----------


## Stan.

Danke danke! Bin gut vorbereitet. Trotzdem werd ich langsam bisschen hibbelig... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Stan.

Yeeeeah, 1. Anatomietestat gemeistert!!!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:   ::-dance:  :bhh:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Cool, Glckwunsch! 

Ich wnschte der Freitag wre schon rum, ich wei nicht was ich noch lernen soll und will die Klausur nur noch hinter mir haben. Obwohl ich nicht zu meiner eigenen legendren Chemie-Party gehen kann  :Oh nee...:

----------


## sheep

glckwunsch, stan!  :Top:  was bist denn so gefragt geworden??




> Anatomie bis Weihnachten (vom Lernen her) erstmal erschlagen, jeha... Jetzt kommt BCh Stoffwechsel


nach unseren modulprfungen anfang dezember mach ich erstmal nix mehr fr ana  :Blush:  haben ja bis weihnachten dann nur noch den 2nd track wissenschaftliches arbeiten - und nach den weihnachtsferien startet auch schon b1 (brustsitus prppen  :Love: ).

der stundenplan fr b1 ist allerdings richtig heftig... wenn man da konsequent alles mitimmt, hngt man fast jeden tag von 8-18+ in der uni fest... aah!  ::-oopss: 

wieviel zeit/tag verbringt ihr denn so im schnitt an der uni? habt ihr zwischendurch auch freie tage? und besucht ihr noch konsequent ALLE vls, oder nehmt ihr lediglich die pflichtveranstaltungen mit??

----------


## bugger

@sheep: Geniee es, der 2nd-Track ist extrem gechillt und durch die Klausur kann man nicht fallen, nicht mal wenn man besoffen ist. Ich habe ohne lernen 100% gehabt und kenne niemanden unter 90%^^

Zu B1 mchte ich dir noch sagen: Das sieht viel schlimmer aus als es ist. Gegen A1 ist B1 ein absoluter Kindergeburtstag, da fllt kaum einer durch, was nicht zuletzt an der herausragenden Lehre der Physiologie und der anatomiefreien MC-Klausur und den 10 geschenkten Eingangstestatpunkten liegt  :Big Grin: 

Allerdings ist C1 die Hlle, die pure Hlle, ich krieg jetzt noch Angst, wenn ich nur dran denke!

und zu der Frage mit den VL: Ich rate in B1 unbedingt zu den Physio-VL zu gehen und die konsequent nachzubereiten, dann ist das ein sehr miger Aufwand fr fast 50% der Klausurpunkte, ob dir Anatomie was bringt... Das musst du selbst entscheiden  :Big Grin:  Ich bin anfangs noch oft zu VL gegangen, aber so ab C1 hab ich es schleifen lassen und nicht bereut  :Big Grin:

----------


## sheep

bist du denn zu den 2nd track wa-vls gegangen? oder kann man sich die sparen, weil die dozenten die unterlagen ohnehin in moodle bereitstellen?

hab grad nochmal die inhalte von c1 im imed-textbook gecheckt - ist der block echt SO schlimm? also das es vom stoff her nicht grad chillig wird, hab ich mir bei'm berfliegen der themen schon denken knnen - aber das das modul die pure hlle werden knnte, htt ich jetzt nicht erwartet... jetzt krieg ich panik, obwohl wir von c1 noch gefhlt jahre entfernt sind...  ::-oopss: 

naja... erstmal a1 schaffen  ::-oopss:  ::-oopss:  hab so belst viel schiss vorm ana-testat, obwohl ich mich echt gut vorbereitet fhle...  ::-oopss:  ::-oopss:  ::-oopss:

----------


## bugger

Also man kann die VL auch einfach mit Moodle nachbereiten, aber eigentlich sind die echt nicht so langweilig.

Zur Verteidigung von C1 muss man allerdings sagen, dass trotzdem 90% der angetretenen Studenten Versuch 1 bestanden haben. Vielleicht hab ich es gestern ein wenig drastisch ausgedrckt, aber es ist wirklich schlimm.

Mach dir keine Panik vor den Ana-Testaten, ich hatte in A1 5 und 6 Punkte, weil mich das Konzept total berfordert hat und trotzdem am Ende 78%, die Med-Sozer schenken euch ja nicht nur 10 Punkte fr diese olle Arbeit, sondern stellen in der Klausur auch absolute Kuschelfragen (wie auch die Physios). Ich wrde mir da nicht so die Panik machen, Ana-Testate werden gnadenlos berschtzt.

Wenn du noch ein paar insider-infos willst, gerne per PN, ich mag hier im Forum nicht alles schreiben, will ja schlielich keinen rger mit der Alma Mater. Dann sag ich dir auch welche VL sich meines Erachtens lohnen und welche ehr weniger ;)

----------


## Stan.

> glckwunsch, stan!  was bist denn so gefragt geworden??


hm, Abgnge der Subclavia, Grenzstrang, Nn. splanchnici, sympath. Halsganglien und den Ductus thoracicus. War gut zu machen und von unserem Tisch (11 Leute) ist auch nur eine durchgefallen.

----------


## bugger

> hm, Abgnge der Subclavia, Grenzstrang, Nn. splanchnici, sympath. Halsganglien und den Ductus thoracicus. War gut zu machen und von unserem Tisch (11 Leute) ist auch nur eine durchgefallen.


Das klingt echt fair, gute Leistung Stan.

----------


## charmingbaer

Diese WOche haben Prpkus und Histo bei uns angefangen. Histo mag ich, die Bilder wrd ich mir auch an die Wand hngen, so hbsch wie sie sind  :bhh: . Beim Prppen bin ich noch zwiegespalten.. Finde es nicht wirklich ekelig oder so und den Geruch kann man auch gut aushalten, aber irgendwie find ich das unangenehm. Das Prparat ist fr mich gerade noch echt auch ein Mensch und irgendwie auch mit "Seele" (hrt sich vielleicht komisch an). Da dann rumzuschneiden, fhlt sich irgendwie falsch an, auch wenn ich ja wei, dass der Mensch dies freiwillig zugelassen hat  :grrrr....:

----------


## bugger

@charmingbaer: Das Gefhl haben viele, aber glaub mir, das verfliegt schnell, und das ist auch gut so. Ob man Prppen nun mag oder nicht muss man selbst entscheiden, aber irgendwann ist das ganz normal und man verliert den Bezug zu dem Menschen, der vor einem liegt. Klingt herzlos, ist aber sicher auch im Sinne des Spenders.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> @charmingbaer: Das Gefhl haben viele, aber glaub mir, das verfliegt schnell, und das ist auch gut so. Ob man Prppen nun mag oder nicht muss man selbst entscheiden, aber irgendwann ist das ganz normal und man verliert den Bezug zu dem Menschen, der vor einem liegt. Klingt herzlos, ist aber sicher auch im Sinne des Spenders.


Jub, seh ich auch so. Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass ich eigentlich nie o.g. Gefhl hatte, bzw. Bezug zu den Krperspendern. Wenn ich prpariere, dann bin ich da so vertieft darin Struktur XY zu finden, freizuprparieren, dass ich manchmal vergesse, dass da ein Mensch liegt. Klingt verdammt herzlos und hart, aber mir macht Anatomie Spa und "Gefhle" wrden das irgendwie behindern. Heit nicht, dass ich diesen Menschen nicht dankbar bin, aber es war ihre Entscheidung und ich mach mir da nicht gro nen Kopf drum. Und nun...drescht auf mich ein.  :Big Grin:

----------


## bugger

Ach _Sanguis_ mir ging es auch nicht so, aber ich kenne viele, denen es so ging. Dankenswerter Weise bin ich recht gut darin Dinge, die ich im Studium bzw. KPP erlebe von mir persnlich fern zu halten. 
Aber weil du es ja unbedingt willst *auf _Sanguis_ eindresch*

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

y, ich meinte eher die "Du herzloses Monster" -Schreier, du Mdchenschlger

----------


## Heerestorte

Warum wollen sich immer alle dafr entschuldigen, dass sie "herzlos" sind?
Wenn jeder Arzt stndig ber jeden Patient nachdenken wrde, den er verloren, aufgeschnitten oder behandelt hat oder jeder Scharfschtze ber jeden Menschen, den er gettet hat, dann wrde es diese Menschen auffressen.
Man muss einfach ein Stck weit "abstumpfen" und die Dinge nicht zu nah an sich heranlassen, das bringt nur Unheil.
Natrlich soll man nicht gefhlskalt sein, aber zu viel Mitgefhl ist fr beide Seiten auch nicht das Wahre ;)
Und schaffen tut man das eh nie komplett. Wenn man als Patient z.B. ein junges Kind hat und dies dann pltzlich stirbt, dann geht das einem natrlich nher, als wenn die 103-Jhrige Omi eh sterben will und dann friedlich einschlft.

Und jetzt steinigt mich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Ich denke auch, dass sowas nicht herzlos ist, sondern eher normal. Was will man die Menschen bemitleiden. Es war deren Entscheidung, die uns natrlich zu Gute kommt, klar. Wir hatten sogar das "Glck" jemanden zu haben, der berall so viele Metastasen hatte, dass selbst wir als Laien das gut erkennen und sehen konnte, wir so ein dummer Krebs den Krper ruiniert und langsam "auffrisst".

Ich fand Anatomie allerdings zum Ende hin auch super nervig die Prpperei und nicht nur die ...

Jetzt in Physio vermisse ich sogar eher mal Testat, fand es in Anatomie im nachhinein super, so hatte man lerndruck. Jetzt muss man sich echt selber in den Hintern treten dran zu bleiben. Zz geht es noch und ich hoffe das bleibt auch so bei mir  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## bugger

> y, ich meinte eher die "Du herzloses Monster" -Schreier, du Mdchenschlger


Thaddus ist kein Mdchen!^^

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

BM! Anorganik mit 13 von 15 mglichen Punkten gerockt! Wobei mir Punkt Nr. 14 nur ganz knapp durch die Lappen gegangen ist, kleiner Fehler bei der Komplexbenennung... Aber who cares? Hauptsache bestanden!!!  :Party: 
Immerhin die erste Uniklausur erfolgreich gemeistert. So kanns weitergehen.

----------


## Nurbanu

Und dann noch Chemie. Glckwunsch.

----------


## *milkakuh*

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, AA! Flei wird eben doch meistens belohnt!  :Grinnnss!:   ::-dance:

----------


## //stefan

stark... scheiss auf die punkte!!! mission 60%!!!

rgern kannste dich, wenn es die klinisch relevanten fcher sind, aus denen man wirklich was mitnehemn sollte! weiter so!

----------


## MTLA88

@*milkakuh*
Hey, hast du was von dem Dacheinsturz des Einkaufszentrums mitbekommen?

----------


## *milkakuh*

> @*milkakuh*
> Hey, hast du was von dem Dacheinsturz des Einkaufszentrums mitbekommen?


Nein, habe nicht direkt was mitbekommen. Das Einkaufszentrum ist etwas auerhalb. Ich wei also auch nur das, was so in den Medien berichtet wird. Die Stimmung hier ist allerdings sehr betrbt und heute und morgen ist hier Staatstrauer, viele Veranstaltungen wurden abgesagt. Wirklich schrecklich was passiert ist und eine sehr traurige Woche fr Riga (und das nach Montag, dem Feiertag schlechthin an dem die ganze Stadt Kopf stand...). Hier werden auch zu Blutspenden aufgerufen, weil die Konserven knapp werden. Mein Mitgefhl gilt allen Betroffenen.  :Traurig:

----------


## MTLA88

Ja, wirklich sehr traurig...Danke, dass du so schnell geantwortet hast, liebe milkakuh! 
Noch eine andere Frage an dich: wie viele Studenten sind bei dir im Semester? 
Hab von einer ZM-Studentin gehrt, sie seien nur 8 Studenten im Semester!

----------


## charmingbaer

@ AA Yeah! Glckwunsch!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Laura12

Juhuu  :Smilie: 
hab jetzt wahrscheinlich auch mein zweites Wunschwahlfach bekommen  :Big Grin:

----------


## charmingbaer

welches ist es?  :Grinnnss!: 

Juhu, am Freitag schreibe ich ja Physik und ich glaube echt, dass ichs kann! (also zumindest wirds zum Bestehen reichen). Und wenn man es checkt und das richtige Ergebnis rauskommt, machts irgendwie auch echt Spa!

----------


## Laura12

Mein Erstes ist virtuelle Anatomie(also Rntgen-,CT- und MRT-Bilder) und mein Zweites ist jetzt Sonographie  :Smilie: 

Freut mich fr dich Charmingbaer, auf mich kommt Physik erst in den Semesterferien zu...

----------


## bugger

Langsam knnt die Prfungszeit bei uns echt mal kommen... Ich will endlich innerlich in die Weihnachtsferien... ach ja nchsten Freitag...

----------


## sheep

> Langsam knnt die Prfungszeit bei uns echt mal kommen... Ich will endlich innerlich in die Weihnachtsferien... ach ja nchsten Freitag...


e1 abschlussprfungen? na denn, good luck!  :Top: 

hatten heute unsere letzte vl (anatomie) - jetzt stehen nur noch zwei bungen an (ana/physio) & danach ist das erste modul auch fast schon geschichte. echt heftig, wie schnell die zeit so vergeht...  ::-oopss: 

die letzten bungstestate mit unseren prpptutoren liefen aber zum glck echt super. muss nur noch bissl am feinschliff arbeiten (hand / fuss) und physio nachholen, dann sollte auch nix mehr schiefgehn'.

auf die weihnachtsferien freu ich mich auch schon - hab die feiertage ber zwar 3 nchte, dafr kann ich aber wenige stunden nach dienstschluss bereits im flieger relaxxen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## bugger

E1 Abschlussprfung ist total doof ;( zig kleine Miniprfungen, sau nervig... Da hab ich meine MC-Klausuren doch vieeeeel lieber  :Big Grin: 

Ich drck die Daumen fr A1 Abschlussprfung, aber das wird schon, die MC-Klausur war letztes Jahr sehr machbar, und min 12 Punkte schafft man im Testat auch locker, wenn man gut gelernt hat, besteht man schon, allein weil Termi, Physik, Physio und MedSoz euch ihre Punkte quasi hinterherwerfen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Erdbeermond

Vorklinik-Lust - wenn man trotz anstehendem Kopf-Hals-Testat neun Adventskalender fr seine Freunde bastelt  :Love:

----------


## CorpusCallosum

Gestern habe ich den gren Batzen dieses Semester, das Muskel, Nerven und Gefe-Testat, erfolgreich hinter mich gebracht. Die Prfung war super und ich bin echt etwas stolz auf mich, dass ich alle Fragen beantworten konnte. Ich bin sehr froh, dass sich das ganze Lernen der letzten Wochen ausgezahlt hat!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

OMG, wir waren heute in Anatomischer Propdeutik zum "Gucken" im Prpsaal, einfach unfassbar! Ich freu mich jetzt richtig auf den Prpkurs im Dritten, sowas spannendes und faszinierendes hab ich noch nie gesehen  :Woow:

----------


## Stan.

> OMG, wir waren heute in Anatomischer Propdeutik zum "Gucken" im Prpsaal, einfach unfassbar! Ich freu mich jetzt richtig auf den Prpkurs im Dritten, sowas spannendes und faszinierendes hab ich noch nie gesehen


Hehe ja prppen is echt cool, da kannst dich drauf freuen!

Ich bin langsam wirklich im Studium angekommen und muss sagen, es macht mir richtig viel Spa! Die Motivation hlt sich!  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich lern dann mal weiter vordere Rumpfwand...

----------


## //stefan

ich hab in der klausur "allgemeine pathologie" meinen lsungsschlssel abgeschrieben (wie man das halt so macht) und dann ne stunde spter mit dem per mail verschickten richtigen lsungsschlssel verglichen und.... durchgefallen! mit einem punkt. gestern abend kam das richtige ergebnis: punktlandung! 

ich will gar nich wissen warum oder wie oder weshalb!  :peng:  :bhh: 

bestanden ist bestanden!!! das steigert nach vorhergegangenem frustfaktor auf jeden fall die glckshormonausschttung...  :hmmm...:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Anatomie  :Love:  Mein Stern am dunklen Vorklinik-Himmel..ich wnschte es gbe ein Wahlfach an der Leiche

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

> OMG, wir waren heute in Anatomischer Propdeutik zum "Gucken" im Prpsaal, einfach unfassbar! Ich freu mich jetzt richtig auf den Prpkurs im Dritten, sowas spannendes und faszinierendes hab ich noch nie gesehen


Wehe ihr habt unser Leiche kaputt gemacht. :Slap:  An welchen Tisch wart ihr denn ? :-P
Anatomie ist schon cool, aber derbe viel  :grrrr....:  Ich hoffe ich berlege den Situs am Montag...

@Sanguis 
In Bonn gibt es ein Wahlfach "Prpen fr Fortgeschrittene". Kannst du bei euch nicht, nach dem Kurs HiWi machen?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Prppen fr Fortgeschrittene? :O Sowas wr megacool! Hiwi kann ich nach dem Physikum werden, is so auch geplant. Mal sehen ob sie mich nehmen.

----------


## bugger

> Prppen fr Fortgeschrittene? :O Sowas wr megacool! Hiwi kann ich nach dem Physikum werden, is so auch geplant. Mal sehen ob sie mich nehmen.


Endlich jemand, der Prppen auch mag  :Big Grin:  Ich hr immer nur dieses Murren... Ich will auch unbedingt Vorprpp werden.
Bei uns gibt es ein Wahlfach "Hands on" und nun ja... Der Name ist Programm  :Big Grin:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

ja physikum brauchst du in bei uns auch, aber das coole ist, dass es als Wahlfach gilt und bezahlt wird. Wre mir aber der Zeitaufwand nicht wert, weil man als guter HiWi ja dann doch  mehr da sein muss, als die bezahlten stunden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sheep

> Wehe ihr habt unser Leiche kaputt gemacht. An welchen Tisch wart ihr denn ? :-P


oh man, sowas kann dermaen frustrierend sein...  ::-oopss:  hab letztens auch 1,5h lang damit zugebracht, die ischiocrulale muskulatur + fossa poplitea unserer a-leiche so richtig chic zu machen - keine einzige fettzelle, alle leitungsbahnen super sauber dargestellt... am nchsten tag decken wir die leichen ab und mich trifft fast der schlag, als ich sehe, wie die metzger des a-kurses mein wunderschn prpariertes bein versaut haben. die ganze region sah aus wie durch nen fleischwolf gejagt... und das war bei weitem nicht das einzige mal, wo man so ->  :Wand:  vorm krperspender stand...

die quali der prpptutoren ist aber echt wichtig. wir hatten zb. das glck, dass uns unsere beiden vorprpps regelmig mit lernzielen und referatthemen bombardiert - und immer wieder schon whrend des prppens im testat-style abgefragt haben, bis hin zu richtigen probetestaten an skelett und leiche. andere tische hatten's da bei weitem nicht so gut. entweder waren die tutoren unmotiviert oder schlecht vorbereitet - sofern sie denn berhaupt kamen...  :Keks: 

bugger, der 2nd track "hands on" wrd mich auch total interessieren  :Love:  hoffentlich kann ich einen der pltze ergattern...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## charmingbaer

Gestern Physik geschrieben und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher,  bestanden zu haben  :Grinnnss!:  Da Physik mein Leben lang ein Buch mit 7 siegeln war, ist das ein gutes Gefhl!

----------


## //stefan

sauber...! die ersten klausuren sind vor allem gut frs ego... und dann natrlich noch schner, wenns direlt klappt. bei mir war chemie im ersten anlauf erfolgreich, das tat richtig gut! in physik musste ich dann zwar in die wiederholung aber da liefs auch gut. sowas baut auf... nimm es mit fr noch langweiligere/sinnlosere fcher!  :Smilie:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

Situs check, check und zwar so richtig  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DrArzt

Vorklinik ballert richtig, ich wnschte, sie wrde noch weitere 5 Jahre fortbestehen. Klinik wird berschtzt !


I ♥ Vorklinik !!!

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Woah, immerhin ein paar OC-Aufgaben richtig gelst. Jippie!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Bisherige Bilanz: ein erfolgreich gemeisterter Psycho-Vortrag (was nicht sonderlich schwer war, aber hey, die kleinen Siege im Leben und so..), zwei bestandene Anatomie-Testate (erstaunlich wieviel einfacher einem Anatomie fllt, wenn man mit dem "schwereren" Teil der Prpkurses angefangen hat und jetzt den "einfacheren" machen muss..), eine Physio-Klausur mit 10/20 Punkten (ja ich wei, keine 60%...aber die Punkte werden am Ende von 4 Klausuren summiert und die 10 Punkte sind auf jeden Fall ausbaufhig). Allzu schlecht lufts bisher also nicht...obwohl die zustzliche Belastung durch die Kurse des 1. Semesters doch krass ist.

----------


## ehemaliger User_24072015_2

Wahnsinn, dass ihr alle schon Klausuren schreibt... Bei uns sind die am Ende des Semesters innerhalb von einer Woche  :Frown:  Auer Chemie, da sind Praktikum und anschlieende Klausur in der vorlesungsfreien Zeit. Die einzigen berprfungen, die wir haben, sind die wchentlichen Physiktestate xD
Aber wird sich ab dem zweiten Semester wohl ndern^^

----------


## davo

Das ist in Gieen zum Glck nicht so. Zellbiologie Anfang November, Terminologie Anfang Dezember, Allgemeine Anatomie und Embryologie Mitte Dezember, Genetik und Mikrobiologie Mitte Januar, BFE je nach Gruppe. Nur Mitte Februar wird es dann doch recht intensiv: Bewegungsapparat und Chemie und Physik. Aber dennoch ist die Aufteilung der Prfungen hier besser als an vielen anderen Unis.

----------


## Gesocks

> Endlich jemand, der Prppen auch mag  Ich hr immer nur dieses Murren... Ich will auch unbedingt Vorprpp werden.
> Bei uns gibt es ein Wahlfach "Hands on" und nun ja... Der Name ist Programm


Wir sehen uns!  :Grinnnss!: 

Prppen find' ich zwar recht rudig, aber ich habe den Verdacht, dass es beim zweiten mal besser werden kann. Und beim Schallen sehe ich auch ein, dass Anatomie sich tatschlich lohn.

----------


## EVT

oh ja, prpkurs als hiwi ist extrem cool. total entspannt und man kann sich alles nochmal angucken, danach kann man es wirklich. man sollte ihn immer zweimal machen  :hmmm...:

----------


## charmingbaer

Yeah, Physik bestanden!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Yeah, Physik bestanden!


Glckwunsch!  :Party:

----------


## bugger

Modul "alles was im bauch ist und da passiert" bestanden  :Big Grin:  und das noch vor dem letzten Prfungsteil. Habe schnell in den Weihnachtsmodus gewechselt^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Glckwunsch an euch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Und weil nich alles scheie is: Physiopraktikum Herz heute war echt gut. Nu wei ich auch, dass ich n'Steiltyp bin.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Gestern habe ich das vorletzte Anatomiecolloquium fr dieses Semester bestanden und durfte auch endlich das Zellbiocolloquium machen und habe zumindest schonmal einen Teil bestanden (ob ich die anderen beiden Teile bestanden habe erfahre ich erst am morgen). Hach, so mach das doch wieder Spa!  :Smilie:  Wir haben hier nur noch 2,5 Wochen Uni und dann im Januar nur noch ein paar Klausuren. Schon krass, dass das erste Semester schon fast geschafft ist und ich bald meine ersten Scheine in der Hand halte, wenn alles gut geht!  :Love:  Endspuuurt!

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

> Und weil nich alles scheie is: Physiopraktikum Herz heute war echt gut. Nu wei ich auch, dass ich n'Steiltyp bin.



Die Praktika find ich auch immer cool  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tsingtao2

Biochemie gerockt!  :Smilie:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Bisher find ich Organik  :Love: 

Hoffentlich bleibt das so  :Big Grin:  Studieren find ich insgesamt bisher obergeil  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Biochemie gerockt!


Ich hab auch 53%. Was hast du geschrieben ?

(Bin total zufrieden!!!)

----------


## Strodti

> Studieren find ich insgesamt bisher obergeil


Find ich gut! Freu mich, dass es bei dir luft.

----------


## davo

Morgen haben wir unsere zweite Klausur. Ist allerdings Termi, und das ist hier nicht besonders anspruchsvoll. Habe deshalb heute abend etwas in den Biochemie- und Physiologie-Folien des 3. Semesters geschmkert und finde die Inhalte sehr ansprechend, vor allem, man hre und staune, in Biochemie  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Fand BC auch ansprechend, bis klar war, was ich mir fr Details ins Hirn prgeln muss...echt nich mehr feierlich..

----------


## Liliac

> Fand BC auch ansprechend, bis klar war, was ich mir fr Details ins Hirn prgeln muss...echt nich mehr feierlich..


Same here  :Keks: 
Ich finde eigentlich alle vorklinikfcher irgendwie spannend und interessant bis ich dann zu Hause sitze und auswendig lerne...

----------


## fallenangel30487

Juhu 80% in der BC Seminar Klausur...keine Ahnung wie ich das hinbekommen hab :Nixweiss:  ::-dance:   Bin aber jetzt irgendwie wieder voll motiviert!!!!

----------


## sheep

oh, herzlichen glckwunsch an alle erfolgreichen prflinge!!!  :Top: 

wenn ich mir unsere altfragen so anschau... krieg ich ja echt schiss vor bc  :Grinnnss!: 

hab brigens eben die ergebnisse fr's modul a1 bekommen: bestanden!!! und das mit > 85% viel besser als erwartet! bin einfach nur happy!  :Rock: 

... zumal das ana-testat am mittwoch schon echt gut lief (dabei hatte ich das glck, von den beiden institutsleitern ausgequetscht zu werden...  ::-oopss:  als ich durch die prppsaaltr kam, wr ich am liebsten auf der stelle tot umgefallen -> im nachinhein betrachtet waren die beiden aber absolut super!!! total angenehme athmo & sehr faire fragen, kleinere hilfestellungen inklusive!  :Top: )

jetzt wandern die bcher bis nach weihnachten erstmal tiiieeef in's regal  :Party:

----------


## Mayoi

Auch bestanden, wenn auch "nur" mit 70%.
Ich hatte schon Angst, da die Anatestate so gar nicht liefen bei mir. Ich war schon kurz davor, sofort wieder mit dem Lernen anzufangen fr die Nachprfung  :Big Grin:

----------


## //stefan

leute... chillt mal... mit wieviel % ist doch vollkommen schnuppe! durch ist durch... bei der flle an wissen das man sich eintrichtert und den wenigen dazu gestellten fragen, ist eine note doch eh nur die halbe darstellung der wahrheit  :Smilie: .

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich sitze gerade am Schreibtisch und fange an zu lernen. In den nchsten zwei Wochen stehen eine Menge Tests und Colloquien and und gerade freue ich mich drauf. Ich bin gerade so glcklich, dass ich endlich studieren darf!  :Love:  Ich stimme AA zu: Studieren ist obergeil!  ::-dance:

----------


## //stefan

dann halt dir die motivation! ging mir ebenfalls genau so wie dir! aber die ersten wzeifel werden kommen und dann erinner dich wieder an die anfagnszeit... ;)

darum liegt auch der zulassungsbescheid immer gut sichtbar zwischen dem wust auf meinem schreibtisch ;)

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Einfach nur traumhaft, wenn mal alles gut luft :Smilie: ))
Frohe Weihnachten  :Smilie: )))

----------


## tsingtao2

> Ich hab auch 53%. Was hast du geschrieben ?
> 
> (Bin total zufrieden!!!)


Ich hab 65% - das hat meine Erwartungen mehr als bertroffen!  :Smilie:

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

> Ich hab 65% - das hat meine Erwartungen mehr als bertroffen!


du Tier :Big Grin:  Glckwunsch, dann ist ja bei uns beiden alles gut gegangen :Smilie:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich habe heute das letzte Anatomiecolloquium des Semesters bestanden!  :Love:  So kann's weitergehen!  :Top:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

HALBZEIT in Runde 3  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Anaegja

Jaaaa... letztes Testat des Prpkurses und damit auch der Kurs an sich vorbei! So ein gutes Gefhl! Alle Testate waren echt gut machbar und fair.
Es ist immer noch erstaunlich, dass man wirklich in der Lage ist, sich innerhalb von knapp 8 Wochen die gesamte Anatomie von Kopf bis Fu anzueignen (also mehr oder weniger).  :bhh:  Das kommt einem wie ein Ding der Unmglichkeit vor, wenn man am Anfang steht und den Berg an Lernstoff erst noch zu bewltigen hat.
Auf zur Biochemie - obwohl ich mir sicher bin, dass ich schon nach kurzer Zeit die Anatomie vermissen werde...  :bhh: 
Aber bis zu den Weihnachtsferien wird nun erst mal ein Gang runtergeschaltet, was das Lernen angeht.

----------


## Erdbeermond

Dito  :Smilie:

----------


## davo

Erstes Anatomie-Testat bestanden! (Allg. Anatomie und Embryologie: Kap. 7, 8, 9, 10 und 22 aus Lllmann-Rauch, plus halt Embryo sowie Knochen-, Gelenk- und Muskelarten und Grundzge des Kreislauf- und lymphatischen Systems.) War vom Stoff her natrlich noch zivil im Vergleich zu dem was jetzt kommt (Februar Bewegungsapparat!), aber dennoch ein gutes Gefhl  :hmmm...:

----------


## Stan.

Ach, ihr werdet in mikroskopischer und makroskopischer Anatomie gleichzeitig geprft? Interessant, bei uns ist das voll getrennt. Dafr is bei mir am Freitag schon der von dir angesprochene Bewegungsapparat dran...  :hmmm...:

----------


## davo

Ja, in Gieen ist das immer kombiniert - nur das zweite Testat besteht als einziges ausschlielich aus Makroskopie. Wobei der Makroskopie-Anteil beim ersten Testat gering war. Bei den inneren Organen soll die Verschrnkung dann sehr ausgeprgt sein. Find ich eigentlich ganz gut so. Ich halte dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen fr den Bewegungsapparat!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Hab Terminologie anscheinend doch bestanden. Harr!

----------


## Heerestorte

Gz!
Den Schein habe ich auch :Grinnnss!:

----------


## //stefan

@absolute arrhythmie:

damit hast du ab sofort jegliches jammern nach Klausur/vor Einsicht verwirkt... :p

Glckwunsch!!  ::-winky:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> @absolute arrhythmie:
> 
> damit hast du ab sofort jegliches jammern nach Klausur/vor Einsicht verwirkt... :p
> 
> Glckwunsch!!


Ich muss meinen Kommilitonen jetzt auch einen ausgeben -.-
Nie mehr jammern, ob je!   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Stan.

> Ja, in Gieen ist das immer kombiniert - nur das zweite Testat besteht als einziges ausschlielich aus Makroskopie. Wobei der Makroskopie-Anteil beim ersten Testat gering war. Bei den inneren Organen soll die Verschrnkung dann sehr ausgeprgt sein. Find ich eigentlich ganz gut so. Ich halte dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen fr den Bewegungsapparat!



Interessanter Ansatz. Bei uns ist das mehr oder weniger strikt getrennt..
Danke! Fhl mich ganz gut vorbereitet!

----------


## Osterhagen

Bio Testat (wahrscheinlich) gut berstanden Termi schein in der Tasche. Das Jahr ist zuende :Smilie:  So isses schn. Jetzt schnell heim zu Muttis Kochtopf und endlich mal in Ruhe lernen knnen ohne das alle zwei Tage jemand was neues dazu schmeisst  :Smilie:

----------


## Radischen

Dito  :Smilie:

----------


## bugger

So gehts mir auch... Ab zu Mutti!!!

----------


## nie

> So gehts mir auch... Ab zu Mutti!!!


 :Grinnnss!: 

ich war die letzten beiden Wochenende schon bei Mutti, die Vorfreude hlt sich also in Grenzen. Aber Ferien gehn immer gut und ins nenns mal "zurck in mein altes sorgenfreien Vorstudiumsleben"  :hmmm...: 

btw: 1,0 im Wahlfach.  ::-dance:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich freu mich mal so richtig auf daheim - wird nach 4 Monaten auch mal wieder Zeit!  :Xmas:

----------


## charmingbaer

Yeeeeaaaahhhhh!!!!  :Grinnnss!:  Prptestat gerockt! Das ist so geil! Morgen nachmittag noch Physikpraktikum und dann Ferien! 
Freue mich, dass die 3 ersten Prfungen trotzdem ich ewig aus dem Lernen raus bin und ne halbe Stelle mache geklappt haben.  Glaube ich bin hier richtig  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## *milkakuh*

So, das erste Semester ist so gut wie geschafft. Jetzt kommen "nur" noch ein paar Prfungen im Januar aber ich hab schon so viel geschafft, da wird das jetzt auch noch klappen! Es lief wirklich gut und das auch noch auf englisch...ein bisschen stolz bin ich ja schon auf mich  :Blush:   :Party:

----------


## sheep

> Yeeeeaaaahhhhh!!!!  Prptestat gerockt! Das ist so geil! Morgen nachmittag noch Physikpraktikum und dann Ferien! 
> Freue mich, dass die 3 ersten Prfungen trotzdem ich ewig aus dem Lernen raus bin und ne halbe Stelle mache geklappt haben.  Glaube ich bin hier richtig


glckwunsch!  :Party: 

mit dem partymarathon haben wir hier in hh gestern schon losgelegt... letzte klausur geschrieben und gerockt, ich bin immer noch sowas von geflashed... jetzt erstmal die weihnachtsferien genieen, wird trotz arbeiten ne extrem coole zeit!  :Xmas: 

milkakuh, hast du den ganzen zellbiokram jetzt eigentlich komplett hinter dir??  ::-oopss: 

euch allen auf jeden fall ne entspannte vorweihnachtszeit...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## *milkakuh*

@charmingbaer + sheep
Euch natrlich auch Glckwunsch zum ersten Teil! Wir Schwestern rocken das Studium!!!  :Rock:  :love: 

Ich bin gerade total berdreht und freue mich auf Weihnachten! Knnte den ganzen Tag durch die Wohnung rennen und dabei Weihnachtslieder singen!  :Grinnnss!:  




> milkakuh, hast du den ganzen zellbiokram jetzt eigentlich komplett hinter dir??


Ich habe alle Tests und Colloquien bestanden und bin somit zur Prfung am 03.01. zugelassen!  ::-winky:

----------


## Stan.

Yeeeeeah, 2. Anatomie-Testat, wieder ne 1. Jetz erstmal n paar Tage lernfrei!

Wie geil!!

----------


## Nurbanu

So, Weihnachtsferien. Endlich.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Obwohl sie ziemlich doof eingelutet wurden...Weihnachtsferien!! Und danach sinds nur noch 4 Wochen und das dritte is auch schon rum.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Jetzt ne Woche Erholung und dann kommt noch ne kleine Klausur Phase, und dann das erste Semester schon fast rum

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Schon wieder Weihnachten,nur noch 3 Wochen Praktika und Seminare nach den Ferien, dann Physio und ne Woche spter Histo  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## charmingbaer

Ich bin immer noch voll glcklich  :Grinnnss!: . Und nach dem horrormigen Physikpraktikum jetzt endlich Ferien. Obwohl - ich muss da so viel arbeiten, ich htte lieber Uni. Werde in den Ferien einiges aufbereiten, da wir noch in der letzten Januarwoche und in der ersten Februarwoche 5 Prfungen haben und ich da bisher nichts nachbereitet hab und so. Sonst wird das ein bisschen viel, denke ich. Wre cool, alle Prfungen des ersten Semesters direkt zu bestehen  :hmmm...:

----------


## yoomii94

Ach das schaffen wir  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  Hauptsache erstmal anatomie bestanden :P

----------


## Medizini1990

Hallo ihr Lieben,

nchstes Semester steht bei mir Physio & BC an.
Ich schau grad etwas nach Bchern....wie findet ihr den Intensivkurs von Hick fr Physio? Kann da jemand etwas zu sagen...? Oder die duale Reihe?
Es gibt einfach so viel.... :Oh nee...: 

Grle

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Find den Intensivkurs ganz gut. Fr manche Themen evtl zu schmal. Aber frs Lesen vorm Praktikum oder Klausur optimal. Duale Reihe find ich auch recht gut. Ich wrd mir einfach ein paar in der Bib angucken und dann ein dickes Lehrbuch und den Intensivkurs nehmen. Is aber nur mein persnlicher Geschmack. Manche mgen dicke Schinken nicht und bvorzugen Kurzlehrbcher, mit denen ich wiederum nix anfangen kann.

----------


## rose94

> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> 
> nchstes Semester steht bei mir Physio & BC an.
> Ich schau grad etwas nach Bchern....wie findet ihr den Intensivkurs von Hick fr Physio? Kann da jemand etwas zu sagen...? Oder die duale Reihe?
> Es gibt einfach so viel....
> 
> Grle


Schau mal hier im Forum zum Thema "physio Schmidt lang oder silbernagl". Ich hab dieses Semester physio und mir fiel das auch schwer mit den physio Bchern. Die physio Professoren empfehlen den schmidt Lang oder silbernagl, allerdings sind das sehr groe Bcher. Ich hab mich jetzt fr das kurzlehrbuch von huppelsberg und die medi learn Skripte entschieden, da ich es zeitlich nicht schaffe alle Themen aus eines der groen Bcher zu lernen. Auch viele andere aus meinem Semester lernen aus diesem kurzlehrbuch. Bestimmte groe Themen wie z.B. Herz, Blut, Niere, zu denen auch in der Klausur viele fragen gestellt werden knnen, eignen sich noch mal in eines der groen Bcher zu lernen. Aber sonst sind diese groen Bcher eher zum nachschlagen ganz gut.

----------


## bugger

So langsam knnte es auch mal wieder losgehen... Ich vermisse die Uni irgendwie schon wieder  :Frown:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich hab mich grad vor lauter schlechtem Gewissen dazu entschlossen doch lieber heute als morgen mit dem Lernen anzufangen  :Big Grin:

----------


## sheep

lernen?? leute, wir haben FERIEN. also chillt mal!  :Big Grin: 

(bin dann auch wieder off - ab zum strand  :Grinnnss!: )

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Ich hab schon ber eine Woche NIX getan. Das muss reichen  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Ich gebs zu...ich lern seit dem 1. Weihnachtsfeiertag wieder. Was muss, muss.

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Streber an die Macht!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## charmingbaer

Ich sollte auch so langsam wieder ...  :bhh: . Wobei, ich habe immerhin den gesamten Termi-Onlinekurs an 2 Abenden gemacht und meinen komischen Hospiationsbericht geschrieben, war also doch nicht ganz unttig  :hmmm...: . Msste aber so langsam mal mit Histo anfangen, Ende Januar/ Anfang Februar haben wir noch 5 Prfungen geknubbelt und da brauche ich ein bisschen Vorlauf

----------


## Stan.

Bei mir gings gestern wieder mit Lernen los. Auch Histo.. Mehr Angst hab ich aber vor der ersten Februarwoche.. am 4. Neuroanatomieklausur und 3 Tage spter Anatomie Kopf-Testat... argh. Danach endlich Semesterferien!  :hmmm...:

----------


## bugger

> Ich gebs zu...ich lern seit dem 1. Weihnachtsfeiertag wieder. Was muss, muss.


Jeha noch ein grerer Streber als ich  :Big Grin:  Ich hab es wenigstens ber die Weihnachtsfeiertage mal gut sein lassen  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Nchste Woche Anatomie-Testat und Neuroanaklausur. Hab also keine andere Wahl als zu lernen..

----------


## charmingbaer

Wir haben bald innerhalb von 10 Tagen Termiklausur, Bioklausur, Physiktestat und Extremittentestat. Davor die Woche Histo. Das wird auch happig  :grrrr....:

----------


## ehemaliger User_24072015_2

Wir innerhalb von 4 Tagen Bio, Physik, Termi und Psycho *success*

----------


## *milkakuh*

Ich brauche gleich ganz viele gedrckte Daumen! Heute steht die erste Klausur fr dieses Jahr an... :was ist das...?:

----------


## Laura12

Uhh, heute schon, worber schreibst du denn? 
Dann mal ganz viel Glck ;)

----------


## pefanimus

> Ich brauche gleich ganz viele gedrckte Daumen! Heute steht die erste Klausur fr dieses Jahr an...


cell bio? dann brauchst du mehr als gedrckte daumen haha

----------


## *milkakuh*

> cell bio? dann brauchst du mehr als gedrckte daumen haha


Je deswegen dachte ich, dass ich hier nochmal 'nen Aufruf starten. Aber scheinbar hatte ich nicht gengend gedrckte Daumen - hab einen Teil nicht bestanden und muss diesen nchste Woche wiederholen. Immerhin hab ich 2 Teile bestanden, also ist nicht alles doof....

----------


## pefanimus

> Je deswegen dachte ich, dass ich hier nochmal 'nen Aufruf starten. Aber scheinbar hatte ich nicht gengend gedrckte Daumen - hab einen Teil nicht bestanden und muss diesen nchste Woche wiederholen. Immerhin hab ich 2 Teile bestanden, also ist nicht alles doof....


ja, immerhin mikroskopieren klappt schon. fliegst du eignl nochmal heim, oder bleibst du den gesamten januar in riga?

----------


## *milkakuh*

der plan ist nochmal nach hause zu fliegen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## pefanimus

ja gnn dir, und komm ja nicht vor dem 10.2 wieder. 

die erste woche istn scherz

----------


## *milkakuh*

> ja gnn dir, und komm ja nicht vor dem 10.2 wieder. 
> 
> die erste woche istn scherz


oh nein, flug ist schon fr den 03.02. gebucht  :Traurig:

----------


## sheep

wh leute, morgen geht die uni wieder los und ich bin noch sowas von im urlaubsmodus... hab in all den tagen nicht ein einziges lehrbuch aufgeschlagen...  ::-oopss: 

dafr lauerten in meinem uni-posteingang schon DUTZENDE mails mit infos/arbeitsauftrge der biochemiker, physiologen und anatomen "liebe studierende (...) *wir erwarten von ihnen, dass* (...)"  ::-oopss:   ::-oopss:   ::-oopss:  tut das wirklich not??  :Grinnnss!: 

naja. immerhin sind prppanleitung & biochemie-skript bereits ausgedruckt und sauber abgeheftet. den rest des tages mach ich frei... muss morgen schliesslich schon um acht im hrsaal sitzen  :bhh: 

und trotzdem freu ich mich auf's kommende modul! herz-kreislauf & notflle, yay!  :Top:

----------


## bugger

Lass dich nicht verunsichern sheep^^ Ich habs ja schon mal gesagt, B1 chillt^^ Und diese Arbeitsauftrge... Ich knnte mich nicht erinnern jemals was gemacht zu haben, fr das es keine Punkte gab  :Big Grin:  Und freut euch auf den besten Prof. der Vorklinik. Den habt ihr in Physio, und er ist einfach nur unfassbar, und seine Klausurfragen sind fair.

Und ich habe im Mrz mndliches Physikum und habe auch... naja ich habe sehr wenig gemacht^^

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Bei mir geht die Uni erst Dienstag wieder richtig los, ich hab aber schonmal angefangen ganz gechillt die kommende Klausurphase vorzubereiten und hab bis jetzt kein Panikgefhl, sondern eher den Eindruck, dass ich das eigentlich ganz locker hinkriegen msste.

----------


## ehem-user-04-04-2022-1208

Kannst du mir mal bisschen was abgeben von deiner Motivation ^^

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Kannst du mir mal bisschen was abgeben von deiner Motivation ^^


Nee, die brauch ich doch selbst  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Muharhar, bin mit dem Chemie- und dem Anatomische Propdeutik-Stoff quasi durch, und die Klausuren sind erst in einem Monat. Viiiiieeeeel Zeit zu Lernen und keine Panik bekommen zu mssen  :Grinnnss!: 

So knnts immer laufen.

----------


## charmingbaer

sehr gut! Davon htte ich gerne was ab, ich lerne immer so krass last minute... mittlerweile hab ich ein bisschen Schiss vor der Prfungsphase  :hmmm...: 
Heute ersten Tag wieder in der Uni und man fhlte sich direkt wieder heimisch  :bhh:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

so morgen mal wieder neuroana..fhl mich eigentlich ganz gut vorbereitet. trotzdem knnte ich ne menge gedrckter daumen brauchen. so um halb 8 morgens.  :Keks:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Meine Daumen sind schonmal gedrckt!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Annaly

Ich drck dir auch ganz doll die Daumen, Sanguis!  :Smilie:

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Ganz viel Erfolg fr morgen, _Sanguis_. Aller guten Dinge scheinen in dem Fall ja tatschlich drei zu sein ;)

----------


## ][truba][

Ick drck dir auch die Daumen!

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Bei so vielen Daumendrckern kann das ja nur was werden.  :hmmm...:  Betet fr das Ohr!!

----------


## ][truba][

So, ich drck dir jetzt die Daumen und trume vonn deinem bestehen!! hause wech

----------


## tsingtao2

> so morgen mal wieder neuroana..fhl mich eigentlich ganz gut vorbereitet. trotzdem knnte ich ne menge gedrckter daumen brauchen. so um halb 8 morgens.


wir schreiben heute auch neuroana um halb 8 uhr morgens!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Jetzt kann mir nur noch Glck helfen  :Frown:

----------


## *milkakuh*

War es schon wieder so schwer?  :Nixweiss:  Ich hab Daumen gedrckt!

----------


## Sternenprinzessin

Wieder so schlimm? Die Ergebnisse sind raus, sind ja doch einige durchgefallen. Ich hoffe, bei dir hat es gereicht?!

----------


## ][truba][

War das nun schriftlich oder mndlich und wie sind jetzt die Ergebnisse?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Jo scheie. Bin scheinbar zu dumm fr dieses Medizinzeugs. Kein Bock mehr, echt nicht.

----------


## ][truba][

Hey Emilia, lass den Kopf nicht hngen! 

Man, jeder fllt mal durch und auch mal zwei mal (oder drei mal). Du bist nicht zu dumm fr irgend etwas von dem Kram. Das einzige was zhlt ist Durchhaltevermgen! Und auch wieder aufzustehen, wenn es schwer fllt! Spter krht kein Hahn mehr danach wie oft und wie gut du etwas bestanden hast!

Also reagier dich jetzt erstmal schn ab und dann wieder weiter gemacht!

Leben ist halt manchmal scheie aber genau daraus lernt man. 

LG Thomas  :Knuddel:   :Troest:   :Knuddel:   :Troest:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Emilia, du bist nicht zu dumm, du hast doch bisher schon sooooo viel geschafft!!!

Vermutlich machst du dir nur selber zu viel Druck und blockierst dich damit - ich kenn das  :grrrr....: 
Mal alles in die Ecke pfeffern, ausheulen und dann raus ins Leben, Freunde treffen, Kino, tanzen, sonstwas und Sonntag wieder ran. Jeder von uns hat Durchhnger, aber wir packen das!!!!

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich habe gestern mein letztes vorklinisches Referat hinter mich gebracht und habe ganz 9 von 10 Punkten bekommen....Bin echt super happy weil die Punkte auch noch auf die Physioklausur angerechnet werden...jetzt brauch ich in der Physio Seminar 2 Klausur nur noch 50%..... *freu*

----------


## charmingbaer

Tut mir Leid, Sanguis  :grrrr....: 
Wie lange habt ihr so an VOrbereitungszeit frs Extremitten-Prptestat gebraucht? Also Muskeln, Nerven, Gefe, Lymphbahnen und die Sachen, die wir vorher schon mal in Osteo gemacht haben? Nchste Woche startet der Prpkurs wieder und ich hab mir gerade die Sachen mal angeschaut und irgendwie kommt mir das gerade wirklich extreeeem viel vor. Rumpf war ja nur gefhlt 1/4 davon. Das Testat ist in 4 Wochen, in 2 Wochen schreiben wir noch Histoklausur und in der Woche des Prptestats noch Bioklausur und Prfung im Physikpraktikum. Irgendwie fhle ich mich gerade leicht berfordert.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Danke fr euren Zuspruch. Hab den Frust gestern hm..weggesplt.. Jetz is die Angst aber wieder volle Kanne da.. aber das is der falsche Thread.

----------


## mathematicus

> Tut mir Leid, Sanguis 
> Wie lange habt ihr so an VOrbereitungszeit frs Extremitten-Prptestat gebraucht? Also Muskeln, Nerven, Gefe, Lymphbahnen und die Sachen, die wir vorher schon mal in Osteo gemacht haben? Nchste Woche startet der Prpkurs wieder und ich hab mir gerade die Sachen mal angeschaut und irgendwie kommt mir das gerade wirklich extreeeem viel vor. Rumpf war ja nur gefhlt 1/4 davon. Das Testat ist in 4 Wochen, in 2 Wochen schreiben wir noch Histoklausur und in der Woche des Prptestats noch Bioklausur und Prfung im Physikpraktikum. Irgendwie fhle ich mich gerade leicht berfordert.


Wir hatten 4 Wochen (bei uns werden Rumpf und Extremitten aber im gleichen Testat geprft-.-) und das war auch gut so.. also ich war nicht wirklich fertig mit allem, aber man muss auch ein bisschen darauf hoffen, dass nicht jeder Mist gefragt wird. Und ja, von den Testaten war es - zumindest meiner Meinung nach - definitiv das umfangreichste. Ich wrde mit der oberen Extremitt anfangen, die Beine sind nicht ganz so schlimm ;) Hand und Fu ist auch nicht schn, aber da muss man durch. Viel Glck ;)

----------


## sheep

oh leute, ich liebe diese ganze herz-kreislauf-thematik! (naja, bis auf bc vielleicht...  ::-oopss:   :Grinnnss!: ) ...aber sonst!  :Love: 

was steht bei euch grad so an?  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Laura12

:Big Grin: 
Bei mir steht im mom Kopf/Hals und danach ZNS (ne Woche spter) dran  :Big Grin:  Sind jetzt nicht gerade meine Lieblingsthemen, aber sie sind akzeptabel  :Big Grin: 
Sheep, du studierst in Hamburg, oder?

----------


## bugger

Wir haben auch grad ZNS und, auch auf die Gefahr mich unbeliebt zu machen, ich liebe es  :Big Grin: 

Geht es noch wem im dritten Semester so, dass er ein schlechtes Gewissen hat, wenn er Vorlesungen, die 90+x% Anwesenheit haben konsequent ignoriert?^^ Eigentlich msste sich das schlechte Gewissen doch langsam verziehen  :Frown:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

hm, n  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Was mich stresst ist,dass ich Sommer Physikum schreiben will, Physio mich derzeit aber ech fertig macht und Panik schiebe,dass das mit Sommer nix wird  :grrrr....: 






> Wir haben auch grad ZNS und, auch auf die Gefahr mich unbeliebt zu machen, ich liebe es 
> 
> Geht es noch wem im dritten Semester so, dass er ein schlechtes Gewissen hat, wenn er Vorlesungen, die 90+x% Anwesenheit haben konsequent ignoriert?^^ Eigentlich msste sich das schlechte Gewissen doch langsam verziehen

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Und das Leichtgewicht aus Bayern ist wieder im Ring!!!! AHAHAHAHA FUUUU Neuro! Bm!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Muriel

Na perfekt. Wer sagt's denn  :Top:

----------


## *milkakuh*

Yes! Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!!  :Party:  Du hast es aber spannend gemacht!  :Grinnnss!:  Wie hoch war heute die Durchfallquote?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Danke danke  :Grinnnss!:  Heute lag sie bei 60%. Wundert mich nicht, die ham einfach die Klausur vom zweiten Versuch genommen. Und bei der gabs ne Durchfallquote von 80%.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Glckwunsch!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## sheep

congrats, sanguis! auf neuro bin ick ja auch mal gespannt  :hmmm...: 


hab heute das erste mal mikroskopiert - die patho-dozentin war ja wirklich cool drauf und hat sich auch echt mhe gegeben... aber wenn der histo-kurs hnlich *aufregend* wird... oha!!  ::-oopss: 


@laura: yepp, hamburg  :Top: 

muss auch unbedignt mit hals anfangen, sonst wirds bis zu den testaten ein wenig knapp - zumal ich auch noch einiges fr bc machen muss...  ::-angel: 


naja, jetzt erstmal bissl innere nachbereiten - dank des coolen dozenten denk ich grad sogar ernsthaft ber ne famu in der pneumo nach...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## EVT

wie, genau die gleiche klausur? dann htte die durchfallquote doch bei 0% liegen mssen.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Die Klausur war einfach Mist, muss man sagen. Es gab 10 offene Fragen, ein Makrobild und ein Mikrobild. Die Fragen und das Mikrobild gingen. Das Makrobild war allerdings eines, bei dem der Chef wohl selber den Pinsel geschwungen hat. Wir habens zumindest in keinem Buch gefunden. Das Bild war echt mies und absolut niemand hat damit gerechnet, dass er genau dieses Bild wieder verwendet, nachdem er gesehen hat, dass so gut wie niemand damit zurecht gekommen ist. Dementsprechend hat sich auch nur noch ein kleiner Teil (zu dem ich Gott sei Dank gehrt habe^^) damit auseinandergesetzt. Joa und so ist wieder diese hohe Durchfallquote zustande gekommen.

----------


## EVT

wegen einem bild? macht das so viel aus? muss man das beschriften?

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Jep, 10 Punkte fr die Fragen, 5 Punkte frs Mikrobild und 10 Punkte frs Makrobild.

----------


## EVT

naja htte man auch ohne das bild bestanden  :hmmm...:

----------


## Annaly

yaaay herzlichsten, Sanguis!!!  :love:

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

> naja htte man auch ohne das bild bestanden


Ja schon, aber da darfst dir halt keinen Fehler erlauben. Find ich persnlich nicht so einfach. Also ich kann schon verstehen, dass da wieder so viele durchgefallen sind. Es is auch einfach verdammt schade, dass jetzt soviele nur wegen Neuro nicht zum Physikum im Sommer antreten knnen. :-/

Danke Annaly^^

----------


## ][truba][

Was bei euch Neuro ist, ist bei uns Physiologie.
Wobei unser Prof. nur eine 30%ige Quote hat.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Eigentlich is bei uns auch eher Biochemie das Raushau-Fach.  :Nixweiss:  Aber irgendwie is dieses Semester wohl alles verdreht..

----------


## EVT

naja, war wahrscheinlich nett gemeint vom prof, dass er das gleiche nochmal nimmt. 60% htte man ja auch komplett ohne bild geschafft und da hat man nicht wenigstens ein, zwei sachen erkennen knnen?
war der 3. versuch oder? ist ja eigentlich schon ok. profs halten sowas natrlich immer fr einfach und sind dann wohl erschrocken, wenn viele durchfallen^^

in mnster hatte man zu meiner zeit nur einen versuch vorm physikum in der integrierten seminar klausur, die auch eine hohe durchfallquote hatte. ka ob das jetzt anders ist. so pusht man natrlich seinen physikumsschnitt, wobei wenn zu viele aus der regelstudienzeit raus sind auch nicht so toll kommt.
in g war physio der hammer u in bc gabs da auch nur einen wiederholungsversuch vorm physikum.
jede uni hat wohl so sein selektierfach.

----------


## Medizini1990

Freue mich sehr fr dich, Sanguis  :Smilie:  Juhuuuuu... Neuro ist auch echt nicht ohne -.-

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

@EVT Klar, der Prof wird wohl erwartet haben, dass sich jemand nach der Klausur noch Gedanken um das Bild macht. Haben dann auch ein paar. Aber der Groteil hat halt erwartet, dass ein Bild aus den einschlgigen Bchern drankommt. Zwei Dinge sind auch eindeutig zu erkennen..der Rest eher..gar nicht. 
Ne das war jetzt schon der vierte Versuch (hab das ein paar Seiten vorher Nurbanu schon erklrt, weil das mit dem vierten Versuch verwirrend ist^^).

Danke auch an Medizini^^ Ja Neuro wird bei uns ziemlich hoch gehandelt..

----------


## charmingbaer

Super, Glckwunsch! :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Stan.

> Freue mich sehr fr dich, Sanguis  Juhuuuuu... Neuro ist auch echt nicht ohne -.-


Auch von mir Glckwunsch!
Ich sitz jetz grade vor Neuroanatomie.. man sind Hirnnervenkerne scheisse...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Danke euch^^
Hirnnervenkerne sind doch noch das einfachste an der ganzen Geschichte..

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Uuuuuund Psychologie bestanden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## yoomii94

Wahrscheinlich histo bestanden !!!  :Smilie:    (leider noch nicht offiziell)

----------


## yoomii94

> Uuuuuund Psychologie bestanden



Glckwunsch !! :P

----------


## charmingbaer

Glckwunsch! Denke, dass ich Histo bestanden habe, Ergebnisse gibts aber wahrscheinlich erst Montag.

----------


## Stan.

Histo gut bestanden, yeah! Allerdings stehen vor den Semesterferien noch Neuroanatomie und Anatomie-Kopftestat an (mit nur 3 Tagen dazwischen...) Ich weiss noch nicht, wann ich mit dem Kopf anfangen soll, ehrlich gesagt...
Naja, immerhin berschneiden sich beide Fcher zu groen Teilen...

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Lol, morgen diese sinnlose OSCE-Prfung.  :Grinnnss!:  Bin ja mal gespannt.

----------


## //stefan

herz-kreislauf-klausur: check. und zwar deutlich... eines der weniger fcher wo mir eine gute note auch einw enig wichtig war...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ehemaliger User_29072015

Heute erste Physioaltklausur bestanden, ein Funken der Hoffnung keimt auf  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Edward T. Hunter

Prpkurs bestanden  :Big Grin:

----------


## Heerestorte

Ich motiviere mich immer mit der Ansicht, dass es nicht noch schlimmer werden kann. 

So hat man wenigstens ab und zu ein positives Erlebnis, wenn die Erwartungen nicht allzu hoch sind  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## schmuggelmaeuschen

@ Edward: Herzlichen Glckwunsch Kollege  :Grinnnss!:  Ich muss am 4.2. noch durch den Kopf  :grrrr....:

----------


## Edward T. Hunter

Oh, dann wnsch ich dir viel Erfolg dafr, das wird schon werden  :Big Grin:

----------


## Osterhagen

Anatomieklausur im Erstversuch bestanden  :Smilie:

----------


## charmingbaer

Glckwunsch  :Grinnnss!: . Ich schreib gleich Termi  :bhh:

----------


## Osterhagen

danke, viel erfolg  :Smilie: 
und chemie gleich ne stunde spter auch positives ergebniss!

----------


## Erdbeermond

Ich hab grad so viel Vorkliniklust  :Smilie:  
- Psycho bestanden (megaknapp, aber was solls, wenn ich blde Methoden und API-Fragen gefragt werde)
- Biochemie erstes Testat 9/12, zweites 11/12 - somit fehlt noch ein Punkt zum bestehen
- Anatomie komplett bestanden 

Ich liebe mein Leben  :Smilie:

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

Puh, Grad fnf Organik altklausuren am Stck bestanden. Nach 150 Fragen bin ich aber jetzt ziemlich k.o. ^^

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

Is hier eigentlich jemand absolut gegen nen allgemeinen Vorklinik-Thread? Find die Aufteilung in Vorklinik-Lust und-Frust ein bisschen oll. Wenn also niemand was dagegen hat, dann wrd ich so nen allgemeinen Thread erffnen und die Admins knnten ihres Amtes walten und die beiden hier schlieen.

----------


## Nurbanu

:Top: 

Poste am besten anschlieend hier noch den Link zum neuen Thread, damit keiner mehr in den alten postet.

----------


## -wilhelmina-

> Anatomieklausur im Erstversuch bestanden


Glckwunsch!  :Party:

----------


## -wilhelmina-

> Puh, Grad fnf Organik altklausuren am Stck bestanden. Nach 150 Fragen bin ich aber jetzt ziemlich k.o. ^^


*schokotortenstckzurbelohnungreich*

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

HALT STOPP! Du mchtest jammern, dich freuen oder einfach mal Senf dazugeben? Hier entlang.  :hmmm...:

----------

